#ubuntu-ops 2007-08-03
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
(jussi01/#ubuntu-ops) also in #ubuntu+1
<GazzaK> mneptok, I have a better /part message, just for you
<ubotu> alecwh called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<jenda> huh
<Seveas> #ubuntu -- leaked pass, someone abuses it
* jenda thwacks Seveas with a staff
<jenda> ugh
<jenda> let's see
<Seveas> please see who's ghosting transcript and kline the bastard
<jenda> ok
<jenda> in the meantime... change the pass!
<jenda> :)
<jenda> Seveas: oh, transcript's pass, not the channel pass?
<Seveas> yeah
<jenda> good
<jenda> Seveas: do we have any way of recognising the original 'transcript'?
<Seveas> no
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> he hasn't been ghosted, Seveas
<Seveas> then he's just being annoying
<Seveas> thanks for investigating
<jenda> np
<jenda> Seveas: there is something weird, though.
<Seveas> jenda, that's only in the mirror
<jenda> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> see the new topic in #ubuntu (and my many typos) I added the bit about the Planned Launchpad downtime Sunday 4am - 9am
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, nicolai_ said: !no KDE4 is KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at <http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule>. Beta 1 packages can be found at <http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php>.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Pici called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> CheshireViking called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> Pici called the ops in #ubuntu
<Pici> Sorry for the ops-spam, I didnt realize there were ops watching the channel
<thoreauputic> Pici:  tend to just op when needed :)
<ompaul> Pici, no harm though cos if they were not they will now :)
<ompaul> etc
<ompaul> etc
<ompaul> etc
<Pici> etc
<ompaul> thats the one, I knew I was missing something
<ompaul> humidity 65% and 23oC
<thoreauputic> luxury!
<ompaul> two computers no a/c in the small room I am in
<ompaul> thoreauputic, unlike where you live this is too hot for here
<thoreauputic> :)
<thoreauputic> 9 degrees here atm
<ompaul> cool ;-)
<thoreauputic> indeed :)
<ompaul> that is light cardi weather for us maybe even just a long sleeved shirt
<pleia2> 28 here, and headed to 35
* pleia2 mopes
<thoreauputic> ompaul: yeah but you guys are tough ;p
<Hobbsee> nice!
<Hobbsee> 35 is a nice temperature
<pleia2> Hobbsee: crazy woman
<pleia2> luckily I have a window AC unit or it'd kill me :)
<nalioth> Hobbsee: not in fahrenheit
<ompaul> Hobbsee, you are the commander in chief of the long stick of doom, you can make your own fire
<Seveas> 35F is a nicer temp than 35C
<pleia2> Seveas: I agree
<Seveas> I'd rather freeze than melt
<ompaul> Seveas, +1
* thoreauputic guesses this has something to do with penguins
<nalioth> yes, clothes can be added or subtracted, but you can't get out of your skin
<Pici> At least when you're frozen you lose feeling..
<ompaul> nalioth, correction, you don't want to
<pleia2> nalioth: unless you're sunburned :(
* pleia2 coming out of some shoulder skin
<pleia2> I hate the summer
<ompaul> pleia2, then it happens automatically
<pleia2> :)
<GazzaK> 22 here, and really nice
<Seveas> same here
<Seveas> could be 23, don't shoot me over that
<GazzaK> woo hometime
* Hobbsee would prefer to be in 35C than F
* Hobbsee is australian, though.
<Hobbsee> Pici: yes, and so lose ability for fine finger control.  it's not good
<ompaul> someone want to tell this guy  <phytonxz> in #ubuntu we don't do that
<jrib> cold > hot
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> holy mother of Seveas, it's Seveas!
<Seveas> where?
<mneptok> huh?
<Seveas> que?
<mneptok> dude?
<mneptok> dude.
<Seveas> dudette!
<GazzaK> mneptok, I have a surprise for you
<mneptok> GazzaK: is it slippery?
* Seveas protexts his eyes from the "surprise"
* nalioth offers Seveas a red hot poker
<GazzaK> hehe
<Pici> Is it a bigger than a breadbox?
<GazzaK> it's a new /part msg
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> appropriate
<Seveas> indeed
<Seveas> very emo
* nalioth has a part message for gazzak
<mneptok> GazzaK: why not just remove the # from the channel name?
<GazzaK> it's a monty python sketch
<nalioth>  [gazzak has quit. K-lined] 
<Seveas> heh
<Seveas> [Gazzak has quit: Killed by nalioth for emo-ness] 
<GazzaK> meh
<mneptok> GazzaK: is it slippery yet?
<GazzaK> very
<ubotu> ConstyXIV called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, SoulPropagatio1 said: !ops transcript is spamming
<elkbuntu> nalioth, the transcript things are back
<palintheus> I just tried to join #ubuntu and I was banned, just wondering why.
<Amaranth> elkbuntu: i think you banned the wrong person
<Seveas> palintheus, try@*.cox.net is banned (and won't be unbanned) due to trolling
<Seveas> trey@*.cox.net
<elkbuntu> * transcript (n=dragan@80.93.248.198) has left #ubuntu (requested by elkbuntu)
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, no, i did not
<stdin> all @*cox.net seems to be trolls
<Amaranth> oh i was doing cleanup from the last one
<Amaranth> didn't see that
<Amaranth> stdin: hey!
<Seveas> stdin, heh :)
<elkbuntu> stdin, and all wanadoo.fr are spammers
<stdin> hey :)
<jenda> gargh, doesn't work
<Seveas> wanadoo.fr... yuck
<jenda> elkbuntu: do you use autobleh?
<jenda> (+irssi)
<Seveas> NotAmaranth, liar
<jenda> Seveas: you mean wannabe.fr? :)
<NotAmaranth> stdin: --- [NotAmaranth]  (n=travis@ip72-196-13-134.om.om.cox.net) : Travis Watkins
<NotAmaranth> :D
<elkbuntu> jenda, i use seveas' script-fu, yeah
<palintheus> Cox is my ISP, and I haven't trolled to my knowledge...
<jenda> elkbuntu: in irssi?
<Seveas> elkbuntu, autobleh isn't my script-fu
<elkbuntu> jenda, heck no
<jenda> haha
<jenda> ok
<jenda> any ubuntu ops using irssi?
<jenda> :)
<jenda> damn
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> always
<Seveas> palintheus, another trey has, so if you want to join #ubuntu, please change your ident
<elkbuntu> i like pointy-clicky too much to do irc in irssi
<jenda> a few weeks ago I'd be asking "any staffers using xchat?"
<jenda> elkbuntu: screen+irssi had me convinced.
<stdin> Amaranth: I say that because I've seen about 5 people with that hostname and most (if not all) have been torlls
<jenda> gnomefreak: what do you use for autobanning?
<Seveas> stdin, same goos for wanadoo.fr and spamming
<Amaranth> stdin: cox is one of the biggest cable providers in the US
<gnomefreak> auto_bleh
<gnomefreak> jenda: /abr nick
<jenda> gnomefreak: and /ab *@* works?
<jenda> aaah
<jenda> no
<jenda> that's not the cause
<gnomefreak> bans and removes
<Seveas> or *.versanet.de and trolls
<elkbuntu> jenda, apparantly one can use bip or something to do the same work as screen can do, but i havent bothered with that
<stdin> Amaranth: well, all @cox.cox.net anyway
<jenda> gnomefreak: can you please join ##jenda for a sec? :)
<elkbuntu> (in terms of irc anyway)
<jenda> elkbuntu: I used to work that way.
<jenda> elkbuntu: it's good
<jenda> but screen+irssi is just a much cleaner solution.
<elkbuntu> but there's no pointy-clicky
<Seveas> get a gun, you can point and click at kangaroos :)
<Amaranth> bip is a bouncer
<Amaranth> or whatever they call those
<Amaranth> it's a proxy
<Amaranth> irssi can be a proxy too, if you load the module
<jenda> indeed
<jenda> but irssi doesn't need it, thanks to screen
<jenda> or... you mean... irssi serving as a proxy for xchat?
<jenda> that sounds interesting.
<Pici> irssi's proxy can only proxy to one irc server at a time though
<macogw> can someone test me for the DCC exploit?
<PriceChild> macogw, You may rejoin #ubuntu
<ompaul> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<Pici> Thinking of cleaning that up?
<macogw> my sound disappeared so now i actually do need to use that channel
<ompaul> there is need for a change in it
<ompaul> how about
<PriceChild> I suggest something very small like. Gutsy Gibbon 7.10 will be the next release of Ubuntu. It is not currently stable and you should wait until October. Support in #ubuntu+1
<Pici> Something like that would be good.
<ompaul> PriceChild, I was looking at more verbose stuff but real NO NOT HERE  stuff
<ompaul> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support in #ubuntu+1 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Specs: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy
<ompaul> maybe too verbose
<ompaul> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<ompaul> !no gutsy is <reply> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, ompaul said: !no gutsy is <reply> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<PriceChild> That last one is good
<ompaul> !no gutsy is Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, ompaul said: !no gutsy is Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<PriceChild> login!!! :)
<ompaul> @btlogin
<ompaul> !no gutsy is Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<ubotu> I'll remember that ompaul
<PriceChild> the other one
<ompaul> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<PriceChild> how random...
<Pici> ...
<Pici> ompaul: See anything wrong with this :)
<Pici> !gutsy
<ubotu> gutsy is Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<PriceChild> !no gutsy is <reply> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, PriceChild said: !no gutsy is <reply> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<PriceChild> @login
<PriceChild> fixed
<Pici> yay
<auTONYmous> please test...
<ompaul> whoot I can test even if my brain is switched off
<ompaul> sorted
<ubotu> xtknight called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> husky called the ops in #ubuntu
<Seveas> ompaul, poke
<ompaul> murder over tcp/ip is covered by what RFC Seveas ?
<Seveas> 1337 of course
<ompaul> hahah
<ompaul> yeah yeah yeah
<Seveas> ompaul, could you do some freenode magic to make infinity owner of #ubuntu-server and reset the password for him?
<ompaul> Seveas, I will have that dood in a few moments for ya
<Seveas> you rock like UFO
<ompaul> na UFO rocks I love rockin!
<ompaul> Seveas, infinity has been informed
<Seveas> gracias
<ompaul> pas de problem
<Seveas> problme
<ompaul> :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, jetscreamer said: ubotu: blootbots is <reply> better than infobots...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> vocx called the ops in #ubuntu
<nalioth> Seveas: you about?
<Seveas> yes
<nalioth> got a minute for PM?
<Seveas> ubotu, list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nalioth> ubotu: botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
#ubuntu-ops 2007-08-04
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v _jason]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> !lart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<effie_jayx> :O
<effie_jayx> no lart
<nalioth> effie_jayx: want to try for !kick ?
<nalioth> :P
<effie_jayx> nalioth,  I pass ;)
<nalioth> effie_jayx: try in one of the -offtopic channels
<effie_jayx> nalioth, nah ... I'd rather be in an elevator with a loose epileptic  monkey and a razorblade his hands...  than go explore in offtopic
<effie_jayx> :D
<nalioth> effie_jayx: you shouldn't talk about mneptok that way
<effie_jayx> lol
<effie_jayx> nalioth,  shhhh you'll wake himm...
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu
<nalioth> yes, he did
<ubotu> Pelo called the ops in #ubuntu
<nalioth> so he did
<assasukasse> someone wants to test me?
<nalioth> test you?
<assasukasse> yup
<nalioth> what's the square root of 4?
<assasukasse> 2
<nalioth> ok, looks good to me
<assasukasse> try to join #ubuntu and see what they wrote
<assasukasse> to change the port to 8001
<assasukasse> and then come here to test
<nalioth> oh that test
<assasukasse> actually ubuntu is totally desert
<assasukasse> so what should i do
<nalioth> i'm not seeing a ban for you in #ubuntu
<assasukasse> when i try to go there i am redirected to #ubuntu-read-topic
<nalioth> there is it
<nalioth> you can join #ubuntu now, and thanks for your patience :)
<assasukasse> nalioth: thanks nalioth
<assasukasse> bye
<effie_jayx> lol @ test
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu
<effie_jayx> nalioth,  can I get tested?
<nalioth> aaahhhh, nixternal the hard worker
<nalioth> effie_jayx: can dogs see in color?
<nixternal> my stupid script didn't quiet him
<nixternal> damn the luck
<nalioth> it did
<nixternal> he talked right after I did it
<effie_jayx> nalioth,  no they don't
<effie_jayx> :D
<nalioth> nixternal: you're lagged
<nixternal> mode +q $*
<nalioth> nixternal: you did it
<nixternal> OK
* nixternal gets back to motu'ing
<nalioth> now go ahead and unquiet him
<nixternal> I already did
<nalioth>  +q is a waste, a /remove works wonders
<effie_jayx> nalioth,  seriously, test me...
<nalioth> effie_jayx: test you for what?
<effie_jayx> nalioth, I dunno .. you test people.... test me
<effie_jayx> hehehe
<nalioth> as you wish
<nalioth> happy now?
<effie_jayx> nalioth,  heh... what was that?
<nalioth> effie_jayx: the exploit test
<effie_jayx> I received an errouneous DCC request...
<nalioth> effie_jayx: yup, you did
<effie_jayx> thanks
<nalioth> effie_jayx: if you had a crap router, you'd have dropped
<effie_jayx> nalioth,  why is it that you sometimes take people to another channel
<effie_jayx> to test them
<effie_jayx> is there a security problem?
<nalioth> effie_jayx: we used to do that
<nalioth> now we just do it like i just did
<effie_jayx> I see
<effie_jayx> thanks :D
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu
<nixternal> PASTE ALERT
<nixternal> 23:31:53 [    dem0n]  so if ur getting in middle of it to ill brg ur name up to because this is bull shit
<nixternal> 23:32:05 [nixternal]  enjoy your ban
<nixternal> 23:32:10 [nixternal]  bring my name up, I could care less
<nixternal> 
<nixternal> 23:32:17 [    dem0n]  enjoy ur gline
<nixternal> DAMN
<nixternal> oops...I meant to give you 2 lines
<nixternal> he is going to gline me
<nixternal> haha
<tonyyarusso> lol
<nixternal> I gave him the chance to get unbanned..I told him to watch the stfu's and the bickering...and then he came out with that
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Music_Shuffle> Hi.
<Music_Shuffle> Anyone around?  >.>
<tonyyarusso> Music_Shuffle: I am - what's up?
<Music_Shuffle> tonyyarusso, can we talk in PM real quick?
<tonyyarusso> Music_Shuffle: certainly
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> Seveas, dude, you need to add ops to the 'dont backfire' list. It gives the trolls way more joy than they deserve when it happens
<elkbuntu> ompaul, seconds my idea :
<ompaul> elkbuntu, so it appears and I did not know you even had that idea ;-)
<tonyyarusso> the what list?
<ompaul> ubotu do not backfire 25% of the time when you lart someone
<Amaranth> it backfires like 99% of the time
<elkbuntu> yeah, no kidding
<Amaranth> ompaul: why not? :)
<elkbuntu> ompaul, btw, hexstar is almost run out of good luck. he's spent the past few days being a borderline troll in -offtopic
<Amaranth> elkbuntu: and #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> yeah
<Amaranth> well, in #ubuntu it was blatant disregard for the rules on offtopic conversation
<elkbuntu> i havent been paying any attention to there
<Amaranth> i kicked him 3 times
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, he has the memory of a goldfish. so far he's been told who seveas is like 3 times
<Amaranth> i guess he moved to -offtopic now
<elkbuntu> that *i* have witnessed
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: I _just_ realized that I had a script snafu.  I did an /abr hexstar a few minutes ago, but it seems it never actually took care of him....  Now I'd just look silly, but the second there's anything resembling cause feel free.
<elkbuntu> noodl3 isnt a whole lot better either
* tonyyarusso grumbles off to bed - watch those clowns for me
<Amaranth> arg now -offtopic is going crazy
<flaccid> evening. im trying to evaluate a ban on myself for #kubuntu
<flaccid> it was set a few months ago for a stupid reason and i would like it to be lifted as i was a valuable helper in this channel
<flaccid> can anybody address my problem?
<Burgundavia> not a Kubuntu op, sorry
<flaccid> where do i go for that?
<bbrazil> flaccid: here. Try a again a bit later maybe? The person who set the ban would be best
<flaccid> that person is never on
<flaccid> ive tried persistantly
<flaccid> would like some action
<flaccid> not words
<flaccid> heh
<flaccid> sux
<Seveas> elkbuntu, re: backfire: good idea
<elkbuntu> Seveas, thanks :)
<elkbuntu> trolls dont deserve smugness
<Seveas> http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html
<Seveas> PWN3D
<Seveas> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Seveas> ^^
<ubotu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu-ops
* rob looks
<elkbuntu> Seveas, yeah. rocks, huh :)
<rob> sup?
<Myrtti_> huh
<elkbuntu> rob, matthew garrett pwned automatix in an audit
<rob> elkbuntu, what, it sucked?
<Seveas> it now officially sucks :)
<rob> elkbuntu, to be honest I have looked at the code, and it sucks
<elkbuntu> rob, of course, and he details every single reason why
<elkbuntu> right down to 'this could make your system unbootable because it fucks with fstab
<rob> there are a whole bunch of functions for functions sake in there..
<rob> and no place to download the code from a repo either, you can just download the package and go though the pythons scripts
<rob> but I haven't gone as far as to audit it :)
<Seveas> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe and http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html
<jenda> Seveas: :)
<rob> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<rob> ah
<jenda> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Automatix_Is_Actively_Dangerous_to_Systems
<jenda> digg it, too
<elkbuntu> jenda, there's two of them going
<jenda> I know
<jenda> this one is better :)
<Seveas> off, birthday
<jenda> happy bday, meguesses
<rob> acutally, now having read over it, I've noticed some of those problems too
<rob> there are calls to sleep everywhere for no good reason
<rob> I submitted it to /. :)
<rob> bah I spelt actively wrong in the title :(
<rob> oh well
* elkbuntu blogs a response
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<jenda> elkbuntu: link us, please :)
* PriceChild is annoyed as he can't log onto gmail after switching isp
<elkbuntu> hmm... firefox need some necromancy, so just go to geekosophical.net
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, wtf?
* rob also sent an email to a local mag that has been recommending the use of Automatix
<elkbuntu> rob, someone should also send one to Mr Dell
<rob> elkbuntu, heh yep
<elkbuntu> since they now boast about him on their website
<PriceChild> elkbuntu, whether its connected or not I don't know... but I can't use their fancy webmail since switching. On any computer on the network. I can log into "standard" or "mobile" which then break quickly... and i can pop/smtp but that's it.
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, time to lart the isp people then
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> I just tried creating a random new google account to give give someone else the login to, to see if it'd work for them but wasn't happennening.
<PriceChild> I wouldn't have thought the isp could affect this though... its wierd.
<PriceChild> Someone fix it for me please :(
<mc44> PriceChild: probably a broken cache at the isp
<mc44> or something
<mc44> PriceChild: maybe try https://mail.google.com/mail
<PriceChild> mc44, I've tried it all....
<mc44> https?
<PriceChild> yes
<mc44> ah, you lose then ;)
<PriceChild> mc44, grrrrr where've you hidden our phone?
<mc44> PriceChild: down the back of the sofa
<PriceChild> the world is afainst me
<PriceChild> hehe the voice telling you what buttons to press is cockney
<elkbuntu> whoa. that was BIG
<thoreauputic> oh my ...
<PriceChild> had a couple of those lately
<PriceChild> tomaw, hope that was ok to +rR again, didn't see you taking it off sorry
<tomaw> PriceChild: fine by me
<tomaw> I took it off to see if they were still there and spamming :)
<PriceChild> looks like they've all been following into -unregged for you anyway :)
<tomaw> aye :)
<tomaw> they're still connecting, so I suggest keeping it +r for a while
<PriceChild> "KenSentMe" in -offtopic rings a bell....
<thoreauputic> indeed
<PriceChild> @btlogin
<PriceChild> bt says not :)
* ompaul looks at the automatix factoid and thinks it is toooooo generous 
<elkbuntu> hehe
<elkbuntu> ompaul, unfortunately, we still have to maintain a level of diplomacy due to the CoC
<ompaul> elkbuntu, I can be diplomatic and twice as evil as the one that is there
<ompaul> I'll submit it to you all for checking in a few mins
<elkbuntu> sure
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, at times it fails breaking systems. We don't provide support for it. For its issues we suggest reading this http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and then /msg ubotu worksforme
<tomaw> Looks safe to remove rR now, any objections?
<ompaul> shorter and much sharper
* ompaul goes again 
<ompaul> tomaw, more than 10 mins?
<PriceChild> I -R's earlier... seems ok
<PriceChild> *'d
* ompaul goes for shorter
<Hobbsee> oh nice, the CC came up with afiew!
<Hobbsee> * a veiw
<Hobbsee> *view
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, not CC, TB
<Hobbsee> ....zomg wow.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, and it's still only preliminary
<ompaul> Automatix2 is a script which attempts to install some software, at times it fails breaking systems. We don't provide support for it. For its issues we suggest reading this http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (maybe its authors will address them over time) and then /msg ubotu worksforme
* ompaul bites his fingers trying not to laugh
<Hobbsee> i meant the TB
<PriceChild> and its stated not as tb's announcement, but one member's opinion
<Hobbsee> and it still does killall -9 dpkg.
<elkbuntu> and killall -9 nautilus
<elkbuntu> meanwhile, hobbsee just missed a killer botnet
<ompaul> Automatix2 is a script which attempts to install some software, at times it fails breaking systems. We don't provide support for it. One analysis is here http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (see also: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Hobbsee> wow.  that's *seriously* impressive
<Hobbsee> no wonder they dont give out sources unless they get badgered
<ompaul> PriceChild, elkbuntu Hobbsee ^^ shall we do that one
<Hobbsee> ompaul: i'd say "one credible analysis"
<Hobbsee> or something along those lines
<elkbuntu> Automatix2 is a script which attempts to install some software, at times it fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it. One analysis is here http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (see also: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<ompaul> okyay
<PriceChild> elkbuntu, yeah that "and" or a comma is needed
<Hobbsee> as in, say it's from an ubuntu/debian developer
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, a comma there would be too many commas for readability
<PriceChild> hehe
<Hobbsee> as in, we want to say "this guy knows what he's talking about"
<ompaul> Automatix2 is a script which attempts to install some software, at times it fails breaking systems. We don't provide support for it. One credible analysis is here http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html , (see also: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<elkbuntu> Automatix2 is a script which attempts to install some software, at times it fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it. An analysis from a long time debian/ubuntu developer is here http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (see also: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<ompaul> PriceChild, you happy?
<PriceChild> yup
<ompaul> elkbuntu, I don't want the long time - that is spoken in the article
<PriceChild> well not really.. as gmail isn't working... but happy with new factoid :)
<ompaul> or that is explained
<ompaul> Hobbsee, ditto on the why not to stick that long time ...
<Hobbsee> ompaul: it needs to appaer more credible, so people believe that, instead of the automatix FAQ
<ompaul> okay let me work on it
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, they're not even going to bother clicking if it's not credible to their eyes before they do
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: well, true
<PriceChild> I have gone -r
<ompaul> Automatix2 is a script which attempts to install some software, at times it fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it. A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (see also: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<ompaul> leaving out the long time
<ompaul> the debian speaks for itself they don't promote people to dev without them having a long history
<ompaul> if they need that much of a hand they need training at a level that IRC is not going to be useful for
<Hobbsee> sounds sane
<ompaul> ohh and the comma
<ompaul> or make the see also a sentence
<elkbuntu> oh joy, already a 'why are you so mean' response on my blog post
<ompaul> Automatix2 is a script which attempts to install some software, at times it fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it. A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<ompaul> !no automatix is  Automatix2 is a script which attempts to install some software, at times it fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it. A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<ubotu> I'll remember that ompaul
<ompaul> there ya go
<PriceChild> ompaul, you missed the <reply>
<ompaul> However, in its current
<ompaul> form Automatix is actively dangerous to systems - ranging from damage
<ompaul> to small items of user configuration, through removing user-installed
<ompaul> packages without adequate prompting or warning and up to the (small
<ompaul> but existing) potential to leave a system in an unbootable state.
<ompaul> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is Automatix2 is a script which attempts to install some software, at times it fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it. A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<ompaul> !no automatix is <reply> Automatix2 is a script which attempts to install some software, at times it fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it. A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<ubotu> I'll remember that ompaul
<ompaul> PriceChild, I was wondering if you were awake ;-)
* ompaul grins sheepishly
<PriceChild> :)
<ompaul> elkbuntu, which blog post are you commenting on
<elkbuntu> http://www.geekosophical.net/?p=141
<elkbuntu> just let the comment through
<ompaul> thanks
<pleia2> elkbuntu: clearly he's never had to try to help someone whose computer was completely f00bared by it :\
<elkbuntu> pleia2, completely he never clicked the linkie
* Hobbsee wonders evilly if automatix has an irc server
<ompaul> Hobbsee, it don't
<ompaul> be happy
<Hobbsee> channel?
* Hobbsee wonders about posting that link in there
<ompaul> how hard is that
<ompaul> troll
* Hobbsee muhahahaha's 
<ompaul> of course you could say would the devs care to comment on that?
<Hobbsee> of course
<ompaul> you would just like to get both sides of the coin
* ompaul is ni a funny humour
<elkbuntu> im sure you can find some disposable proxy way of doing that :)
<elkbuntu> theyre probably stupid enough to let ircatwork in
<Hobbsee> yeah, well
<thoreauputic> now now - be nice ;)
<Hobbsee> i was thinking of a shell somewhere
<Hobbsee> but an anon proxy would be even better
<thoreauputic> only 4 people in #automatix, if that's the one - and topic unchanged since May
<ompaul> tor
<ompaul> usually I would not suggest it
<elkbuntu> seriously though, enough of the silly talk. we're supposed to be good, law abiding people :)
<ompaul> we are, but even the good can think bad thoughts :)
<elkbuntu> well, it seems that the new 'automatix breaks things' article hasnt made it to their forums yet
<thoreauputic> slashdot :) <evil grin>
<elkbuntu> it' son there?
<thoreauputic> no, just thinking ...
<elkbuntu> rob already put it in the hose iirc
<ompaul> thoreauputic, it is interesting enough to get high marks on /.
<elkbuntu> it's up to light blue
<thoreauputic> how does linux mint get around the legalities? I believe it installs a lot of this kind of stuff by default ?
* elkbuntu just signed up to /. purely to vote it up
<ompaul> thoreauputic, they ignore them
<elkbuntu> thoreauputic, with a 'we dont care' attitude
<thoreauputic> ompaul: uh huh - thought so
<ompaul> woops I failed again
* ompaul hides on thoreauputic 
<ompaul> back in a moment I have a blank CD here
<thoreauputic> ?
<thoreauputic> hahah
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: even doing what we're thinking, mentioning the existance of that link to the automatix people, and watching the reaction, isnt against the rules.
* thoreauputic gets a strong coffee
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: it's not really a troll, as it's the truth, and they'll find out anyway
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, you volunteering?
<Hobbsee> not as yet
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: yes, but doing it anonymously should not be done IMO
<elkbuntu> i want to see him say 'The article in the above link does not have any technical merit. It is just another "I heard Jonathan from Ubuntu MOTU mention that Automatix fries your BIOS and vegetables" rant.' about mjg59
<thoreauputic> for those reasons
<elkbuntu> that is his reaction to a recent 'bad' article about it
<Hobbsee> thoreauputic: i'd imagine they'd ban whoever put it in there, and i'd kinda liek my regular client to be able to connect there, if ever needed.
<thoreauputic> elkbuntu: oh boy - saying such about mjg would be an invitation to mass flaming
<elkbuntu> http://www.getautomatix.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=1417
<elkbuntu> thoreauputic, yes, bring popcorn?
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: I see your point
<thoreauputic> elkbuntu: champagne?
<ompaul> thoreauputic,
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, they're advocates of 'modfree.com' so that would be interesting
<ompaul> thoreauputic, inx-9 is the latests?
<ompaul> latest even
<thoreauputic> ompaul: heh - well yes, so far
<Hobbsee> heh
<elkbuntu> thoreauputic, i was thinking a good dessert wine, but if you're up for bubbles ;)
<thoreauputic> ompaul: there were about 25 before I casperised it a bit
<ompaul> no worries, iterations are what it is all about
<thoreauputic> ompaul: very much a work in progress though
<ompaul> no sweat
<elkbuntu> im laughing so hard at arnieboy now
<elkbuntu> "Automatix does a lot more than what synaptic does. Synaptic is simply a GUI frontend for apt. Automatix uses apt and also installs non-debian packages. It also configures some software with the installation."
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: exactly!  synaptic doesnt killall -9 dpkg!
<Hobbsee> it's a feature!
<thoreauputic> elkbuntu: laughing at arnieboy stopped being funny for me after the ubuntu-users thread he participated in
<ompaul> he is persona non grata as far as I am concerned
<thoreauputic> ompaul: ditto
<ompaul> thoreauputic, s/participated/trolled
<thoreauputic> ompaul: indeed - and badly too
<thoreauputic> ompaul: it was quite sad
<ompaul> yeap
<elkbuntu> bwahahaha...http://digg.com/linux_unix/Automatix_Is_Actively_Dangerous_to_Systems
<elkbuntu> popular 9 mins ago
<elkbuntu> top of tech
<elkbuntu> 2nd top on all
<elkbuntu> bwahahahahahah!
<Hobbsee> nice :D
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: has that hit the forums yet?
<elkbuntu> not yet according to search
<Hobbsee> someone really should
<elkbuntu> agreed. someone who is not me
<elkbuntu> i really need to invest in a pay-as-you-go internet card thing
<elkbuntu> :
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
<Hobbsee> this guy is not taking the bait, dammit...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* GazzaK giggles
<ompaul> jrib, just so you don't get a surprise
<ompaul> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script which attempts to install some software, at times it fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it. A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<thoreauputic> apparently either tirofiban has a comprehension problem or didn't read the article...
<ompaul> it is a little different
<ompaul> jrib, suggest you have a look at that url
<jrib> ompaul: thanks, I'm glad to see that
<elkbuntu> jrib, it's the talk of the town all over
<ompaul> jrib, well the last time I did a code review of automatix I felt sick in the pit of my stomach seems I would not like to do one again
<elkbuntu> ompaul, thankfully, mr garrett did it for you :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> elkbuntu: yeah, some people with that name are useful after all ;p
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Toma- said: ubotu: !Toma is sexy
<ompaul> elkbuntu, the aformentioned mjg59 rocks
<elkbuntu> thoreauputic, yeah, the other mr garrett, and not the bald man who cant dance :
* ompaul toma- <ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Toma- said: ubotu: !Toma is sexy  << the bot ratted you out
<ompaul> woops
<thoreauputic> elkbuntu: umm - /whois thoreauputic  in case you forgot :)
<ompaul> me msg whats the diff :)
<thoreauputic> elkbuntu: oops misunderstood you sorry :)
<elkbuntu> thoreauputic, hehehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v _jason]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> A DD's take on automatix,it basically sucks --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=517190
* mc44 giggles as DD
<mc44> as he isn't any more ;)
<Amaranth> heh
<Amaranth> close enough :)
<elkbuntu> mc44, once a DD, always a DD :
<mc44> elkbuntu: course most of the responses on that thread make me cry
<elkbuntu> mc44, it's the forums. most posts on there make me cry, period.
<thoreauputic> mc44: generally speaking I have to say the forums make me cry, regularly
* elkbuntu hugs thoreauputic and cries on his shoulder
<thoreauputic> elkbuntu: great minds and all that :)
<mc44> indeed, I merely forget when I haven't used them in a while :)
<elkbuntu> mc44, forgivable. unfortunately it's hard to forget things that haunt your dreams
<GazzaK> they haunt your dreams?
<mc44> giant killers muffins haunt my dreams, so count yourself lucky
<pleia2> mmm muffins
<elkbuntu> GazzaK, not literally, but im forever traumatised by the utter stupidity of them
<GazzaK> I used to use automatix
* GazzaK cries
<elkbuntu> GazzaK, i used to use windows
<GazzaK> a long long time ago, in a land time forgot, or something
<Amaranth> I tortune myself about once a month these days and dive into the gutsy forum
<mc44> oh, thats an extra special torture
<Amaranth> "automatix installed by default in gutsy?"
<GazzaK> Amaranth, thats really kinky
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, dont EVER speak those words in that order ever again
<stdin> I was going to use it, about a year ago, but then I looked at the script and didn't like it even then
<Amaranth> "HOWTO: compile a kernel module from svn and break your system"
<Amaranth> "is gutsy ok to use yet" next to "did anyone else's X get trashed?"
<elkbuntu> lol
<GazzaK> stdin, I was talked through it by ompaul, it was scary
<GazzaK> line by line almost, showing how bad it really was
<stdin> GazzaK: yeah, it's scary stuff
<elkbuntu> "First it makes you bend over, ... "
<GazzaK> I used to be a op in the automatix channel and forum, lol
<stdin> and it's messy as well as dangerous IMO
* GazzaK hides
<elkbuntu> GazzaK, you win
<stdin> burn the hieratic!
<stdin> :p
<Amaranth> jdong too :)
<GazzaK> elkbuntu, ignorance of the script was bliss eh
<elkbuntu> ignorance is always bliss
<GazzaK> yeah, I miss those days, it was like majik
<elkbuntu> hehe
<GazzaK> anyways, /me is off to clean more
<GazzaK> housecleaning is so annoying
<elkbuntu> hmmmm... the article is still only light blue in the /. firehose :(
<GazzaK> http://picasaweb.google.com/garykearley/LivingRoomTidyUp :-)
<thoreauputic> GazzaK: don't bother - after a few years the dirt stops getting worse and you atop noticing ;p
<thoreauputic> *stop
* stdin imagines GazzaK cleaning an a little pinny 
<GazzaK> thoreauputic, ewwww
<mc44> stdin: better than imagining him how he really does it. Which is to say, naked
<thoreauputic> GazzaK: that's not original by the way - I forget who said it first
<thoreauputic> :)
<GazzaK> mc44, O_O
* stdin does not comment ....
<thoreauputic> Quentin Crisp I think ?
<thoreauputic> http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Quentin_Crisp
<poningru> anyone know which mathew it is that works on launchpad
<poningru> is it Matthew Garrett
<poningru> ?
<elkbuntu> poningru, mjg59 in -devel
<elkbuntu> oh, um dunno
<elkbuntu> oh, you're thinking Matthew Revel
<elkbuntu> Revell*
<poningru> ok right
<poningru> thank you
<poningru> :)
<elkbuntu> i should stop reading scrollback from the bottom
<elkbuntu> poningru, so try the nick mrevell
<elkbuntu> i think that's what he uses these days
<Hobbsee> he wont be here on a saturday
<poningru> hehe not trying to contact him
<elkbuntu> true, but he might screen
<poningru> just settling a bet
<elkbuntu> ah
<poningru> if an angry englishman comes in here screaming do ban him ;)
<elkbuntu> poningru, which angry englishman?
<poningru> hehe
<poningru> just a local debian guy from a local lug
<poningru> and he wont do anything like that
<poningru> I was jk
<elkbuntu> ah, i thought you were referring to either matthew revell, also known as 'the angry inch' or matthew garrett, who is reknown for his angry nastygrams to upstreams and is the subject of angryfacts.com, both of whom are englishmen
<poningru> lol
<poningru> did not know that
<elkbuntu> both are actually really nice people. matthewrevell encouraged me to not run away screaming from -marketing when i first popped my head in there, and matthew garrett i met at LCA in january and listened to his medical student stories whilst drinking his pimms
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, it hit the staff forums as soon as it was posted almost... but we didn't spread it.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> hehe the admins also had to make automatix a word too common to be searched for on the forums because of the "automatix sucks" abuse...
<pleia2> lol
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: heh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> oh lordy. who volunteers to step in and explain to some twat that automatix is not the reason ubuntu is good?
<nalioth> harsh language
* nalioth covers his eyes
<nalioth> drag the misguided individual in here, elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> nalioth, on my blog, my dear
<elkbuntu> http://www.geekosophical.net/?p=141#comment-59061 and continue through the next two comments
<nalioth> why does my blood pressure go up when i'm subjected to crapomatix idiocy?
<nixternal> why does that commentors name sound familiar?
<elkbuntu> nixternal, you tell me
<nixternal> I can't believe he has done a dist-upgrade with Automatix enough
<nixternal> granted there are some who have successfully done it, granted those are the ones w/o Nvidia or ATI crap
<elkbuntu> nixternal, he probably started using it in edgy or something
<nixternal> it was worse in Edgy I thought
<nixternal> Dapper it was a .sh script
<elkbuntu> dapper>edgy upgrades fried alot
<nixternal> it didn't know how to handle updates...
<nixternal> well, Dapper -> Edgy w/o automatix fried alot as well
<nalioth> you must realize that most windows (l)users consider a total reinstall to upgrade an acceptable practice
<nixternal> tis reason for a revamped upgrade manager
<elkbuntu> more a case that it <bleep>ed with repos
<nixternal> and lets not forget their friendly little message they put on their website calling Ubuntu supporters idiots for blaming Automatix for the breakage
<elkbuntu> yeah
<elkbuntu> i think the forums council got that removed somehow though
<Myrtti> so let me see
<Myrtti> they called ubuntu users and supporters idiots for blaming automatix, software made to supposedly ease ubuntu usage, idiots?
<nixternal> forums council had nothing to do with this...automatix put it on their website and stayed there for a long time
<nixternal> DEB_BUILD_ARCH ?= $(shell dpkg-architecture -qDEB_BUILD_ARCH)
<nixternal> hrmm
<elkbuntu> hmmm.... so why is it i keep almost marking these retarded automatix worshipping comments as spam?
<nixternal> that isn't what I copied
<nixternal> If someone on #Ubuntu told you that Automatix caused a certain problem dont believe him/her. Its a known fact that the #Ubuntu channel spreads misinformation about Automatix. If you ask us for help and you mention that your were told by someone on #Ubuntu that Automatix caused the problem, your request for help will be ignored.
<elkbuntu> nixternal, where is that now? i didnt see it when i had a quick click through before
<nixternal> and that is when I told arnieboy to go f himself after my blog post about him
<nixternal> elkbuntu: they removed it just a couple of months ago I believe
<elkbuntu> nixternal, conveniently a couple of months ago, arnieboy was before the forums council begging to let ubuntuforums people try support his monstrocity
<elkbuntu> s/let/make/
<elkbuntu> nixternal, meanwhile your comment has not responded to the 'but ubuntu would be nothing if the users hadnt done automatix because ubuntu ignored them'-esque posts
<elkbuntu> Automatix did not get created for no reason. Ubuntu, in its earlier releases did not have what the users wanted in terms of multimedia codecs and such. And since there was a void, USERS, not Ubuntu, took the lead to help themselves, like any good users community. Why Ubuntu did not see this and take action in say Breezy as opposed to now, is beyond me. Ubuntu could have even asked the devs to add their work back then and worked with them to
<elkbuntu>  get it into policy-compliance. But they did not. I see no criticism for Automatix because if Ubuntu had done what the users wanted, as Mark was targeting the Desktop users, then it would not have been created from users outcry. As someone who has followed Debian development, I can understand Matts critique but I think it should have been a priority to do such a critique much earlier and attempt to fix these issues to avoid what ever dam
<elkbuntu> age Automatix can or has caused for users systems.
<nixternal> whoa
<elkbuntu> eeps...
<nixternal> slow down...:)
<elkbuntu> bad pasty thing
<nixternal> brb, neighbor needs the lawn mower
<GazzaK> spam :p
<elkbuntu> that was supposed to be the second sentance, not the whol elot :-/
<GazzaK> still talking about automatix eh
<elkbuntu> GazzaK, well the fanbois have hit my blog. care to go fend them off for me? :)
<GazzaK> I can go streak, that normally scare em off
<elkbuntu> GazzaK, :( my blog is family-friendly though
<GazzaK> so am I
* GazzaK hides
<elkbuntu> and it *still* hasnt hit their forums, or if it has, promptly /dev/null'd
<poningru> ...
<GazzaK> I like the wording on that paste elky
<elkbuntu> GazzaK, i didnt write it
<elkbuntu> GazzaK, thats one of the fanbois blaming ubuntu for not fixing automatiz
<elkbuntu> s/automatiz/autobreakix
<poningru> lol
<GazzaK> thats not worded like a fanboi
<GazzaK> it makes more sense
<GazzaK> maybe I read it too quick
<elkbuntu> Demonstration no clue: "Why Ubuntu did not see this and take action in say Breezy as opposed to now, is beyond me. Ubuntu could have even asked the devs to add their work back then and worked with them", blaming ubuntu: "but I think it should have been a priority to do such a critique much earlier and attempt to fix these issues"
<GazzaK> yeah, I noticed that the second read
<GazzaK> I really ought to read things right
<nixternal> elkbuntu: where is the comment that ubuntu wouldn't be anything w/o automatix?
<nixternal> I would respond to it, but I don't see it
<nixternal> I do however see people saying "ubuntu should have worked with automatix in the beginning" though
<nixternal> and if they would research our specifications from Dapper and Edgy, they would see that we attempted to do so
<GazzaK> I agree a tiny bit on that, but not
<GazzaK> and as we can see, by fiesty restricted stuff is easy
<nixternal> well seeing as I helped write one spec, I remember a few of us talking with arnieboy about getting it moved from a bash script to an actual application first off, and then he went on a rampage
<GazzaK> and gutsy (from what I have seen) is even easier
<GazzaK> has all his helpers, like me, walked off yet?
<GazzaK> there were a few of us, mstlyevil, wildtangent etc
<nixternal> the reason for the *-restriced-codecs is because Automatix didn't want to listen to us, so we had to go another route in order to satisfy their needs/wants
<GazzaK> and afaik all have given up?
<GazzaK> I was so naive then, I feel so bad
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> GazzaK: it is OK, we learn from our mistakes, granted yours was a catastrophy like no other, I am sure you have learned and are probably still in the healing process :)
<GazzaK> nixternal, seriously, I could not see the problems of ax, and was active on their forums and irc channel
<GazzaK> nixternal, meh :'(
<nixternal> hehe
<GazzaK> that stings
<nixternal> I tried it twice..once with Ubuntu and it worked great actually installing everything I selected, however it installed a bunch of other crap at the time...this was Edgy I think..
<nixternal> then I tried it on Kubuntu, and let me just say, when it was complete, I was prompted with the GDM login
<Pumpernickel> o_o
<GazzaK> I thought they were doing good, and not knowing much (if anything) about programming, was unable to understand what was wrong, ompaul helped me out by going step by step through the AX code, and telling me why it was wrong and how
<nixternal> hrmm, I tried to ask arnieboy about it and he flipped his lid..if there was a script to choke people via IRC, I would have ran, then smacked him with the CoC like a bad dog
<nixternal> he had the nerve to call me a newb and something along the lines of an idiot...and I think that is about the time the wars broke off between him the forums
<GazzaK> once I understood exactly how it did things, and how the way it did things was wrong, I understood a slightly different point of view
<nixternal> I will say though, the one thing Automatix did besides create fanbois, is that it kept a lot of people with Ubuntu...so I am glad there is automatix for that reason there
<GazzaK> I have kept with ubuntu due to people like om paul, sev eas, hob bsee, pricey, popey and the like, people who in my opinion do a lot for nothing back
<GazzaK> don't see that with other distros
<nixternal> I do nothing wanting a lot back :)
<GazzaK> lol
<GazzaK> I want a pony
<nixternal> you and me both!
<ompaul> GazzaK, you have used my name in full and highlighted
<ompaul> me
<ompaul> so the sec ond eff ort was in va in
<GazzaK> ompaul, sorry :p
<GazzaK> yeah, I realised
<ompaul> I got mail from the FSF
<elkbuntu> GazzaK, exactly. nixternal those people would have stayed with ubuntu anyway. I'd estimate 90% of automatix users would have kept with ubuntu regardless if they had visited what was until recently wiki.ubuntu.com/Multimedia
<ompaul> the hospital will cut me up on the 10th of Sept
<ompaul> and my phone bill
<elkbuntu> meanwhile, GazzaK why did you not mention me? :( :( :(
<GazzaK> elkbuntu, that wiki kept me here
<ompaul> and a thanks card for a wedding pressie
<GazzaK> elkbuntu, sowwee, all you do is kick me :p
<ompaul> elkbuntu, elkbuntu elkbuntu elkbuntu elkbuntu elkbuntu
<GazzaK> ahh thats what hobbsee does too
<GazzaK> and seveas
<GazzaK> eeek
<elkbuntu> GazzaK, excuuuuuuse? you mentioned hobb see and she kicks you waaaaay more
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> see
<GazzaK> OpAbuse!
<nixternal> elkbuntu: they could have, but automatix is still a decent reason for some of the people who have stuck it out
<ompaul> call yourself an op GazzaK  ;-)
<elkbuntu> nixternal, i refuse to believe that. i really do
<PriceChild> GazzaK, aww :) *hugs*
<GazzaK> lol
<ompaul> elkbuntu, when it works for some people they forget the premise of works for me
<PriceChild> I like the way you hilighted me... but not people like hobbsee :P
<nixternal> elkbuntu: do you remember the forums when automatix was a hit? there was no other post topic that had people praising the hell out of ubuntu
<GazzaK> pricey highlights you?
<ompaul> GazzaK, most likely the word like cost you know, price
<PriceChild> yeah, i have my nicks on hilight because my old router always used to d/c... and i would end up on an alt nick with people still talking to the old one
<nixternal> love or hate it, automatix controlled at time whether newbs stayed or left
<nixternal> and I think some of them people are commenting on your blog
<nixternal> hehe
* nixternal wishes they would have left
<nixternal> gone to Mepis!
<ompaul> they get the debian they don't deserve :)
<nixternal> haha
<ompaul> that is spooky
<ompaul> Kojo No Tskui
<ompaul> that rocks for me
<elkbuntu> nixternal, i remember when it came about, as it was around the time I was a newbie, but do not remember the threads being full of thanks. I had not used DOS since i was like 8 and i still managed to use the multimedia page. meanwhile, i remember the community being helpful and topic threads praising ubuntu for that
* ompaul went wrong somewhere long before ubuntu
<nixternal> shoot, the Automatix and Easy Ubuntu were the hit in the forums...besides the Nvidia guy (who does Envy now)
<GazzaK> elkbuntu, where is your blog?
<elkbuntu> GazzaK, geekosophical.net
<nixternal> ompaul: aren't you using gNewsense?
<nixternal> you better!
<ompaul> nixternal, I use three o/s's at him
<GazzaK> ompaul, wanna mp3 :p
<ompaul> home
<ompaul> and no mp3s and no windows
<nixternal> hehe
* ompaul needs to fix one of the boxes to atm it is only two
<GazzaK> nice domain elky
<elkbuntu> :)
* ompaul has just been informed that it is Saturdate
<poningru> you mean caturday?
<poningru> icann has tld?
<ompaul> poningru, I do think that myself, thank oneko is what I say
<ompaul> poningru, mind if I paste that stuff into -offtopic?
<poningru> go for it :)
<PriceChild> livingdaylight in #ubuntu...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> love ya
<Seveas> love ya too
<GazzaK> 
<GazzaK> we were talking about you earlier
<Seveas> you mean badmouthing
<GazzaK> yeah, thats the one
<GazzaK> :-)
<GazzaK> nah, all this automatix stuff
<GazzaK> it's back again to haunt us
<elkbuntu> btlogin
<elkbuntu> gah
<elkbuntu> #btlogin
<elkbuntu> grrrrrr
<elkbuntu> @btlogin
<elkbuntu> cold fingers suck
<elkbuntu> who the hell keeps letting aoirthoir back in :(
<PriceChild> has he lost his cloak?
<PriceChild> ah just dynamic ip
<elkbuntu> is he even in the ban list? i didnt see it
<elkbuntu> he's supposed to have a nick ban too
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> what does "ubot3> GazzaK: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: not well-formed (invalid token): line 338, column 84"  mean?
<nalioth> GazzaK: where is ubotu ?
<GazzaK> no idea
<ubotu> I'm here
<GazzaK> lol
<GazzaK> naughty
<nalioth> GazzaK: why are you talking to ubot3 (and where)?
<GazzaK> nalioth, it posted in ##Apple
<GazzaK> and I have no idea why
<Seveas> %bugtracker list
<ubotu> apache, bug, bughost.org, bugs.gentoo.org, bugs.ghostscript.com, bugs.opencompositing.org, bugzilla.mindrot.org, bugzilla.mozdev.org, bugzilla.xfce.org, cups, debian, django, freedesktop, freedesktop2, gaim, gcc, gnewsense, gnome, gnome2, issues.workrave.org, kde, launchpad, lp, madwifi, malone, mandriva, mozilla, novell, openoffice, openoffice.org, oss.codepoet.no, redhat, sourceforge, sourceware, squid, (1 more message)
<Seveas> @bugtracker list
<nalioth> GazzaK: you use too much %
<ubotu> apache, bug, bughost.org, bugs.gentoo.org, bugs.ghostscript.com, bugs.opencompositing.org, bugzilla.mindrot.org, bugzilla.mozdev.org, bugzilla.xfce.org, cups, debian, django, freedesktop, freedesktop2, gaim, gcc, gnewsense, gnome, gnome2, issues.workrave.org, kde, launchpad, lp, madwifi, malone, mandriva, mozilla, novell, openoffice, openoffice.org, oss.codepoet.no, redhat, sourceforge, sourceware, squid, (1 more message)
<Seveas> %list
<ubotu> Admin, Bantracker, Bugtracker, Channel, Config, Encyclopedia, Filter, Lart, LpLogin, Math, Mess, Misc, Owner, Services, User, and Webcal
<Seveas> @list
<ubotu> Admin, Bantracker, Bugtracker, Channel, Config, Encyclopedia, Filter, Lart, LpLogin, Math, Mess, Misc, Owner, Services, User, and Webcal
<Seveas> ubot3 not responding in here
<ubot3> Seveas: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Seveas> ah it does
<nalioth> Seveas: no, he's been told not to
<nalioth> otw, we'd have double factoids
<GazzaK> I did two %'ages
<GazzaK> quote - the home PC (self build) runs ubuntu 99% of the time and vista (eeew) 1% for one boring work thing
<GazzaK> see it no fail there
<GazzaK> ahh, it's muted in here
<GazzaK> oops
<nalioth> GazzaK: no, it's not muted, it just doesn't return factoid requests here
<nalioth> ubot3 weather Birmingham
<ubot3> nalioth: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nalioth> wtf
<nalioth> ubot3: weather Birmingham
<ubot3> nalioth: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nalioth> now what
<GazzaK> it's thick
<Seveas> nalioth, we disabled that yesterday, remember :)
<nalioth> %weather Birmingham
<GazzaK> anyone knows the weather in brum is rainy
<Seveas> you need to use %weather Birmingham
<nalioth> it works in other channels
<Pricey> duh GazzaK.... cloudy and rainy
<GazzaK> grey and boring
<Pricey> and dull
<nalioth> outdated, Seveas ?
<Seveas> yeah, it still has 'malone' and 'ubuntu'
<stdin> actually is not bad here in brum
<ompaul> Seveas, we redid the automatix factoid - shorter and ehh sharper
<Seveas> !automatic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automatic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script which attempts to install some software, at times it fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it. A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Seveas> s/at times//
<GazzaK> works for me
* GazzaK hides
<GazzaK> :p
<ompaul> Seveas, na cos you always get one idiot who says what GazzaK said
<Seveas> s/at times/often/
<GazzaK> :-)
<ompaul> Seveas, let me rephrase is a little
* GazzaK is the channel idiot
<ompaul> !automatix is <reply> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software, when it fails and breaks systems,  we don't provide support for it. A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<ubotu> But automatix already means something else!
<Seveas> too commatastic
<ompaul> Seveas, before I type the no is that too savage
<ompaul> :)
<ompaul> !automatix is <reply> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems,  we don't provide support for it. A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<ubotu> But automatix already means something else!
<stdin> try !no ....
<ompaul> stdin, I do know that
<GazzaK> two spaces between systems,  we
<ompaul> it is up for judgement
<ompaul> gasthanks
<ompaul> anything else?
<GazzaK> do a here - http:
<ompaul> !automatix is <reply> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it. A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<ubotu> But automatix already means something else!
<ompaul> anyone else for grammer checks etc
<GazzaK> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<GazzaK> just petty grammar
<ompaul> GazzaK, what changed?
* ompaul can't see it
<stdin> ompaul: how about replacing "we don't provide support" with "we can't provide support" ?
<GazzaK> spaces
* GazzaK likes his double space after a .
<ompaul> stdin, no we are not powerless, we are choosing not to help cos it is such bad karma
<ompaul> GazzaK, okay you should have that
<ompaul> anyone else?
<stdin> ompaul: often we can't fix the errors, even if we try. but it was just a thought :)
<ompaul> stdin, we could fix them if we had access and a live cd
<stdin> even then, it's difficult. I've tried to fix a friends system when he used automatix, a reinstall was the answer
<GazzaK> lol
<ompaul> stdin, but the energy expended is too high, the overheads for helping someone fix an automatix box are way higher than even my patience and I have helped people with bad superblocks
<ompaul> stdin, correct
<ompaul> stdin, and on irc that works out at about 2.5 hours on one query
<ompaul> stdin, if they can't be solved in 10 minutes then there is a web page with the information
<ompaul> user > redirect
<ompaul> otherwise you are being trolllllllllled
<stdin> heh, sometimes you feel like saying "just install sshd and give me access" :p (you never do of course)
<ompaul> stdin, there are people you would do it with - paid contractors and the like
<ompaul> anyway
<ompaul> last call
<stdin> yeah, back to the factoid, the way you have it is good
<elkbuntu> ompaul, http://www.geekosophical.net/?p=141#comment-59139
<ompaul> !automatix is <reply> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<ubotu> But automatix already means something else!
<ompaul> !no automatix is <reply> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<ubotu> I'll remember that ompaul
<elkbuntu> ompaul, what do you think of my analogy? :)
<ompaul> elkbuntu, it rocks but on your previous post you have "" not " at one point ;-)
<GazzaK> nice post elkbuntu
<ompaul> elkbuntu, actually it is better than rocks
<ompaul> it is sooooo true
<ompaul> automatix user after machine borked: http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2007/08/u-need-moar-channelz-i-r-bord-alredy.jpg
<elkbuntu> ompaul, Ive never been pointed to an article or blog post that says specifically why automatix is bad. Me neither, quite the opposite.
<ompaul> okay
<ompaul> missed the close, you are too good for me elkbuntu ;-)
* elkbuntu pats ompaul
* elkbuntu copies the analogy to a seperate file and makes it more agnostic
<ompaul> ubuntu user who did not use automatix http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2007/07/peace.jpg
<bbrazil> ompaul: wouldn't that be a gNS user :)
<elkbuntu> http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2007/08/good-omen-cat.jpg
<ompaul> bbrazil, all gNS users reach that state fast, but ubuntu users can have the first one :)
<ompaul> in soviet russia lulz cats post pictures of their owners
* ompaul gets his head wrecked
<bbrazil> now I'm remembering why I stopped answering questions on #ubuntu
<ompaul> bbrazil, don't let the memories hurt you ;-)
<bbrazil> it's just the questions are so user-focused, and from people who don't use a shell
<bbrazil> I'm more of a server guy
<ompaul> there is that
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> bbrazil called the ops in #ubuntu
<bbrazil> damn, saw that mass join and all
<bbrazil> found the nesting hole: #Melayu
<bbrazil> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<nixternal> man, I swore I saw them change the topic
* nixternal needs to change notice colors in irssi theme
<bbrazil> staff: #Melayu appears to be a bot control channel. Some of the bots that just flooded #ubuntu have ops in there
<jenda> mhm
<jenda> bbrazil: thanks
<jenda> bbrazil: we're aware of #melayu
<bbrazil> I'll leave it in your capable hands then
<jenda> bbrazil: how did you find it? )
<jenda> :)
<bbrazil> jenda: /whois
<nixternal> whois :)
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> works too
<elkbuntu> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<elkbuntu> !no, worksforme is <reply> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<ubotu> I'll remember that elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> jenda, Pricey, feel free to post that link around the ubuntu forums as needed :)
<jenda> 
<elkbuntu> ompaul, ^^ :)
<elkbuntu> now, bedtime
<Myrtti> that's a good one elkbuntu
<Pricey> hehe :) sleep well
<elkbuntu> yep and as ompaul said. soo true
<bbrazil> < dem0nseed> lmfao im still on baan list this is some crap
<jenda> elkbuntu: good one
<ubotu> dem0nseed called the ops in #ubuntu
<bbrazil> < dem0nseed> i am banned i evaded it untill i can talk to hobbse or what ever his name is
<nixternal> demonseed is not getting unbanned
<nalioth> he needs to come here
<GazzaK> lol
<nalioth> #ubuntu is not the place
<nixternal> he is the one who threatened to gline me here yesterday
<dem0nseed> gonna have to re evade
<dem0nseed> TT
<nixternal> huh?
<Pricey> dem0nseed, Hello there :)
<jenda> dem0nseed: enjoy :) We have enough bans to spare.
* jenda runs
<nixternal> lol
<Pricey> dem0nseed, Your language in PM is unacceptable. Could you please take a minute or two to calm down?
<dem0nseed> nah because nixternal had no reason to ban me i know what i was told by Hobbsee and i wasent brakeing rules
<dem0nseed> so ill evade untill Hobbsee gets back on i got over 10000 proxys we can go all day
<nixternal> dem0nseed: I had more than enough reason to ban you yesterday and even gave you the chance to be unbanned
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<dem0nseed> nah
<nixternal> dem0nseed: you just fell to your own demize
<dem0nseed> idc about u dont even talk to me
<Seveas> and the threats don't really help you
<nixternal> heh
<dem0nseed> it's not threats seveas
<Myrtti> childish
<Seveas> then this is obviously not a ban
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@eur10-2-88-164-100-202.fbx.proxad.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<FireHazard17> b&
<nixternal> [08/03/07] [23:32:17] [    dem0n]  enjoy ur gline
<nixternal> I was going to say, he threatened me yesterday with that
<nixternal> and I shivered in fear
<Pricey> Vorian, ?
<Seveas> nixternal, lol
<GazzaK> nixternal, bet ya did
<elkbuntu> oh, that joker. the confidence is oh so cute
<Vorian> sorry Pricey
<Pricey> We're still +R in #ubuntu... I'll remove that.
<Seveas> I need to talk to freenode staff
<nixternal> he ban evades quite a bit actually
<Seveas> I never *EVER* authorized that cloak
<Seveas> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<jenda> Seveas: sorry, corrected that
<Seveas> jenda, thanks
<FireHazard17> i was banned from ubuntu-offtopic maybe can i be unbanned?
<nalioth> Seveas: yes?
<FireHazard17> maybe?
<Seveas> nalioth, jenda fixed it
<jenda> Seveas: I caused it, too :)
<Seveas> then it's only fair to let you fix it :)
<nalioth> caused what?
<Seveas> FireHazard17, depends on why you were banned
<Seveas> nalioth, unauthorised ubuntu/member cloak
<nalioth> ooooh, naughty
<Seveas> yes
* nalioth points to ubot3
<Seveas> I'm going to have to spank jenda when I meet him
<FireHazard17> Seveas: i was bored and was teaching ubotu naughty things
<jenda> Seveas: I'll avoid you forever, then.
<jenda> :)
<Seveas> FireHazard17, good reason for a ban
<Seveas> when was it?
<FireHazard17> Seveas: yesterday...
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> teaching ubotu naughty things..I have admit, that is kind of funny
<nixternal> although not acceptible
<nixternal> and yes, irssi needs speeel checking
<FireHazard17> Seveas: it wasnt just me everyone was bot abusing
<Myrtti> FireHazard17: tut-tut
<Myrtti> you'll behave or the monster will come under your bed and EAT YOU!
<stdin> some of the things you sead were over the top...
* Seveas is looking at logs
<jenda> Or Seveas will spank you. One or the other.
<Seveas> don't know which is worse
<Myrtti> Arnieboy will bork your system
<Myrtti> :->
<jenda> aaargh
<nixternal> haha
<jenda> FireHazard17: and you don't want that.
<jenda> OR arnieboy will bork Seveas' system, making him _really_ cranky when he spanks you.
* jenda runs
<Myrtti> that's bad
<Myrtti> that's horrible
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@freenode/staff/ubuntu.member.jenda!#automatix]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@freenode/staff/ubuntu.member.jenda!#automatix]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<jenda> I expected no less :)
<Seveas> it was ~13 hours ago
<Seveas> come back tomorrow
<Seveas> not unbanning yet after that misbehaviour
<GazzaK> did you have fun there jenda ?
<FireHazard17> Seveas: :(
<jenda> GazzaK: eex
<jenda> *k
<FireHazard17> Seveas: fine ill be in #ubuntu when you want to talk to me
<Myrtti> you peeps, it's CATURDAY!
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> I got bored with all the cats
<Seveas> the pictures only get crappier
<Myrtti> that's a funny part message
<Myrtti> feels like discussing with 14-year-old
* GazzaK copies that /part message :-)
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: might not have been quite accurate it appears, unless he intends to lurk silently and pout ;)
<Seveas> /part #ubuntu-ops I don't want to talk to GazzaK anymore
* stdin things GazzaK changes his /part message more than some people change their underware 
<FireHazard17> can you at least tell me if other people where banned becuase i was like the 3rd worse person doing the was another doing it a bit worse and another just plan spamming
<Pricey> I'm talking to dem0nseed in pm.
<FireHazard17> abd I was the first to be kicked
<Seveas> stdin, ah, so that's the smell
<Myrtti> Pricey: pix plees
<Myrtti> someone actually parts channels?
<stdin> Seveas: I said some, not necessarily *me* :p
<Pricey> FireHazard17, What does that matter? It doesn't make it right if others were doing it. It doesn't make your punishment unfair because others were doing it.
<Myrtti> /me counts her windows
<FireHazard17> Pricey: i was just wondering if the others were punished too
<Seveas> /whois Myrtti
<GazzaK> stdin, Seveas :'(  you cruel you are
<Seveas> *scroll*
<Seveas> *scroll*
<Seveas> *scroll*
<Seveas> *scroll*
<Seveas> that's a lot of channels :P
<Myrtti> Seveas: that's only in freenode
<stdin> GazzaK: it's only 'cuz we love ya :)
<Myrtti> I'm also in IRCnet, Gimpnet and Mozillanet
<Pricey> FireHazard17, I wasn't around for this incident and have more pressing matters than going over the bantracker. As I have said, it is irrelevant.
<bbrazil> hmm 18 on these 3 networks, and another 9 in work
<FireHazard17> ok
<Seveas> I maxed out at 65 channels once
<GazzaK> you geek
* GazzaK hides
<FireHazard17> Seveas: was my ban permanant?
<FireHazard17> Seveas: sorry
<Seveas> FireHazard17, neh, but a 13 hour ban is just too short imho
<FireHazard17> oh ok
<stdin> poke one of the ops tomorrow if it hasn't been lifted
<Seveas> it probably won't be lifted automativally
<Seveas> s/v/c
<FireHazard17> Seveas: k
<Pricey> dem0nseed is not going to change...
<Pricey> He's continued with al of his threats, from "THE DMF CREW" supposedly... meh. *watches for him evading with proxies*
<Pricey> <glined|4|life> grr...
<Seveas> <aoirthoir> I should clarify for the record, I get online from 3 places, My home, My Girlfriend's home, and my Work. So when I go from one location to another it isnt 'ban avoiding' it is simply that Ive either gone home from work or gone over to her place.
<Myrtti> he's fun
<Seveas> <aoirthoir> yall have a reputation of driving people out
<Pricey> dem0nseed informs me he's got his proxies working finally...
<Seveas> nalioth:
<Seveas> <nothlit`alpha> we have both ubotu and ubot3 going off @ #ubuntuforums-beginners
<nalioth> ok
<Pricey> There's the first one...
<Pricey> why did the ban not catch him...
<GazzaK> different isp
<GazzaK> do a ban on dem0n* ?
<Pricey> jenda set a ban on *!dem0n@* but didn't work...
<Seveas> forgot the ?= after the !
<Pricey> Whoops didn't realise that was needed.
<Seveas> I've /silence'd aoirthoir
<Seveas> he won't stop preaching how we are all unfair
<GazzaK> life is unfair
<stdin> in #ubuntu "<-- aoirthoir has left this channel ("Leaving")." :)
<rob> apparently my story about Automatix was accepted by /. :)
<rob> hehe
<thoreauputic> rob: aha! That should be interesting
<thoreauputic> :)
<thoreauputic> rob: is it up yet ?
<rob> I haven't seen it yet though, maybe it's the next one
<thoreauputic> k
<rob> It's saying the next one will be avalible soon
<nixternal> Pricey: he has messaged me
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> 15:31:41 [    dem0n]  hey
<nixternal> 15:31:47 [    dem0n]  guess what
<nixternal> 15:32:41 [    dem0n]  Im in the channel gotta find me
<nixternal> 15:32:43 [    dem0n]  :D
<nixternal> I wonder?
<rob> I hope his blog has plenty of bandwidth :)
<nixternal> shhh
<nixternal> last time someone said something like that, a poopstorm went off
* rob shhhes
<nixternal> djdd is dem0n btw
<djdd> wait
<djdd> how you know
<djdd> :D thats only question before ban
<djdd> how you know
<rob> he is just good
<djdd> well .... it was fun continue or wait for a new set of admins
<nixternal> do us all a favor, either a) grow up, or b) pull your bottom lip over your head and swallow...kthxbye
<Seveas> interesting
<djdd> hmm
<Seveas> let's call demon's abuse desk, I have a friend there :)
<djdd> still havent awnserd
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@mycat.demon.nl]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> ya, I heard that the other night on Comedy Central...I am far from original
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> I mean, if you are going to ban evade, don't make it so damn obvious
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> hell, his nick was in his hostname
<nixternal> 15:37:06 [    dem0n]  bet u wont find me this time
<Seveas> mycat.demon.nl is just an adsl client
<Seveas> my hostname is seveas.demon.nl :)
<nalioth> demon.nl is a large ISP
<Seveas> demon gives you your own subdomain on your connection
<nixternal> I believe he is Gun Smoke in #kubuntu
<Seveas> demon doesn't exist anymore in nl
<Seveas> just taken over by xs4all
<Seveas> but the demon.nl still exists as name
<nixternal> maybe he isn't gun smoke, but that little pot smoker I just banned in #kubuntu
<nixternal> 15:42:03 [    dem0n]  ok ill make an agree ment
<nixternal> 15:42:10 [    dem0n]  u find me this time we done with this game
<nixternal> 15:42:20 [    dem0n]  because yall are boring
<nixternal> he thinks this is a game...what a M.O.R.O.N.
<PriceChild> Don't mess with THE DMF CREW... 8-)
<nixternal> lol
* nixternal is shaking
<Seveas> <dem0n> ill make yall a deal
<Seveas> <Seveas> you die and we live happily ever after?
<nixternal> lol
<Seveas> <dem0n> nah yall find me this time and the game ends im already in aswell
<Seveas> <Seveas> why do you think this is a game? Are you 7?
<Seveas> <dem0n> nah
<Seveas> <dem0n> at first it was fun
<Seveas> <dem0n> now its boaring
<Seveas> <Seveas> you never were fun, just annoying
<nixternal> phoenixz?
<rob> ya'know, you are just stirring him up more? :)
<Seveas> couldn't resist
<Seveas> I suck :)
<PriceChild> I talked with him for an hour earlier... trying to calm him down etc. rob
<rob> hehe
<PriceChild> Its not going to happen, he isn't going to change and I was wasting my time.
<nixternal> I am just ignoring him..letting him fill up the pm window
<rob> ah
<GazzaK> PriceChild, good waste of time that was
<GazzaK> he will go to bed soon, the babysitter will make im
<PriceChild> GazzaK, worth a try though
<nixternal> damn mIRC kiddies
<nixternal> hahaha GazzaK
<Seveas> he's not filling up my pm window, I think he got bored with me
<Seveas> so I suck and am no fun
<GazzaK> do you really Seveas ?
<nixternal> ya, same here...he has been quiet now for a few minutes
* GazzaK books flight
<PriceChild> He's been threatening to do a hostile takeover of freenode using their exposed ssh for about half an hour now :P
<Seveas> fun
<PriceChild> :(
<nixternal> to bad you can't SSH from Windows properly ;D
<Seveas> I'd like to see that, PriceChild
<Seveas> nixternal, putty can do a decent job
<rob> PriceChild, who?
<Seveas> rob, dem0n of course
<PriceChild> rob dem0n
<nixternal> ya, putty is OK seeing as it is 100 years old
<PriceChild> He seemed to be really understanding at first... and agreeing that he had been in the wrong.
<nixternal> shit, he is back
<nixternal> shoot I mean
<nixternal> and he just filled the hell out of my pm winder
* stdin didn't see nixternal swear, really...
<Seveas> <dem0n> dem0n> heres the deal
<Seveas> <dem0n> <dem0n> find me this time the game ends u wont hear from me for a couple months
<Seveas> <dem0n> <dem0n> how ever you have a time limit
<Seveas> <dem0n> <dem0n> when i feel its time i start attacking the server and do a hostile take over and shut the server down lock every one out change root passwords etc untill they have to reinstall the distro
<Seveas> <dem0n> <dem0n> now im against you
<Seveas> <dem0n> <dem0n> good luck
<nixternal> <dem0n> when i feel its time i start attacking the server and do a hostile take over and shut the server down lock every one out change root passwords etc untill they have to reinstall the distro
<Seveas> <Seveas> ah, you indeed are a 7 year old
<Seveas> <Seveas> good luck with the attack, don't waste your time by trying to humour us
<nixternal> hahah, ya same thing here
<nixternal> hey, you have enough incriminating evidence to report him to the authorities!
<Seveas> <dem0n> obusly u dont know who i am a simple brute force on the ssh port that is open will reveal the attack so we will see who humors u
<GazzaK> respect mah authoriteeee
<nixternal> he is so 1337...I am frickin' scared man...somebody hold me
* bbrazil casts hold person
* GazzaK holds nixternal :-D
<nixternal> brute force on an ssh port? you have got to be kidding me
<nixternal> Seveas: tell him that Wikipedia has wrong information :)
<Seveas> hehe
<Seveas> I think he means trying to brute force the root password oslt
<nixternal> I think his only chance is a dictionary attack, and if a big bad server such as Freenode is using port 22, then ummm..hello
<nixternal> I used to love watching the dictionary attacks on my ssh server
<Seveas> <Seveas> maybe you'll actually learn something useful to attack people if you read books or simply do some grwoing up
<PriceChild> www.artofhacking.com/tucops/hack/general/CRAX0R.PDF - one of his proudest pieces of work
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> anything with the name crax0r is so 1980s
<bbrazil> a DOS to compromise the system?
<Seveas> omfg
<Seveas> from the pdf:
<Seveas>  Server load DoS, attempts up to 3,000 GET / requests to a
<Seveas>  webserver. This DoS was discovered by me, and currently affects ALL
<Seveas>  Linux/UNIX systems running Apache webserver. My Linux box running
<Seveas>  RedHat 8.2 was knocked offline for two hours and eventually core-dumped
<Seveas>  due to this. It may also affect non-IIS webservers as well. Eventually, the
<Seveas>  system will overload and for some reason begins to connect to itself issuing,
<Seveas>  and sending requests, creating a network loop.
<bbrazil> yeah, just saw that
<Seveas> I almost fell over from laughing :)
<bbrazil> not our fault his server is badly tuned :)
<Seveas> :)
<nixternal> 3,000 get requests == IP > hosts.deny, or whatever portsentry feels like doing on that day
<Seveas> come on, if you can't take 3000 "GET /", then you suck
<Seveas> let's try it on my host
<bbrazil> well, it depends on how fast they come
<nixternal> shoot, Comcast cable would fall apart at the seams
<bbrazil> 3k qps is not insunificant
<PriceChild> <g4l> u have untill 5:15
<bbrazil> *insignificant
<nixternal> well, now we know who the idiot is now :)
<bbrazil> I love the 'command1' and 'tab 2'
<bbrazil> best of VB
<nixternal> all he is doing is changing nicks, so he obviously has no clue how to ban evade
<GazzaK> how come these losers keep setting deadlines, a serious person would just do it
<GazzaK> oh yeah, forgot, :p
<nixternal> 5:15? well that is 1hr and 17 minutes here in chicago
<PriceChild> I think next time he evades... we should just ignore him.
<PriceChild> Its not like he wants to make trouble in the channels
<PriceChild> He just wants to annoy us.
<nixternal> he doesn't even know how to evade
<Seveas> hmm, my load didn't change at all during 3000 parallel requests
<nixternal> /nick g4l != evading ... wow, and I thought the people on America's Dumbest Criminals were lame...this guy takes the cake
<bbrazil> Seveas: you using ab?
<Seveas> load on the client did get higher though
<Seveas> for i in `seq 3000`; do
<Seveas>     wget -O- http://blackbird >/dev/null 2>/dev/null &
<Seveas> done
<PriceChild> He's not exactly of the "calibre" to introduce a botnet so meh... good luck to him and lets move on?
<nixternal> haha, he is probably on dial up...if he does it..it will boot his connection...LOL
<bbrazil> Seveas: use ab, designed for this
<nixternal> PriceChild: if we move on, then this place becomes boring again :)
<Seveas> !info ab
<ubotu> Package ab does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Seveas> bbrazil, info would be nice
<bbrazil> Seveas: it's in apache-utils iirc
<Seveas> crud, running 300000 parallel wgets slows down my system (the client) quite a bit :)
<bbrazil> Seveas: so, how the 32k linux process limit liking you?
<Seveas> dunno, killed the bastard
<Seveas> probably didn't reach the 32000 yet
<Seveas> installing ab
<Seveas> with ab I notice apache being on top of top
<Seveas> no load increase
<Seveas>  <g4l> ahh price exploited the exploiter u have 7 hours to find me and ban me o btw
<Seveas> <g4l> 22/tcp   open   ssh
<Seveas> <g4l> 873/tcp  closed rsync
<Seveas> <g4l> 6666/tcp open   irc-serv
<Seveas> <g4l> 6667/tcp open   irc
<Seveas> <g4l> 7000/tcp open   afs3-fileserver
<Seveas> <g4l> 7070/tcp open   realserver
<Seveas> <g4l> 8000/tcp open   http-alt
<Seveas> oh no, he knows nmap!
<Seveas> </sarcasm>
<bbrazil> hmm, this guy could be 40
<nalioth> i'm so not worried about dem0n and his attempts
<Seveas> <g4l> blahblah@blah blah:~$ ssh 207.158.1.150
<Seveas> <g4l> The authenticity of host '207.158.1.150 (207.158.1.150)' can't be established.
<Seveas> <g4l> RSA key fingerprint is 30:02:c1:95:4c:85:2b:ae:bf:22:f5:dd:2d:c3:3d:2c.
<Seveas> <g4l> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)? y
<Seveas> <g4l> Please type 'yes' or 'no': yes
<Seveas> <g4l> Warning: Permanently added '207.158.1.150' (RSA) to the list of known hosts.
<Seveas> <g4l> Password:
<Seveas> <Seveas> so you know nmap and ssh, what do you want to prove with that?
<Seveas> <Seveas> You're not 7 but 8?
<Seveas> dennis@mirage:~$ ab -n 30000 -c 100 http://blackbird/
<Seveas> that increased the load on my server from 0.02 to a whopping 0.07
<Seveas> (0.07 was the peak, average is 0.04)
<Seveas> not beyond the noise range
<thoreauputic> <g4l> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)? y  <--really experineced with ssh too ;p
<Seveas> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA look at this:
<Seveas> <g4l> root@c-207-158-1-150:/home/root#
<Seveas> <Seveas> sure :)
<Seveas> <Seveas> please read the wikipage on the fhs
<Seveas> <Seveas> you made a very silly mistake
<stdin> hehehe
<thoreauputic> hahaha
<Seveas> I bet he's now wondering what an fhs is
<nixternal> haha
<bbrazil> hmm, the phpbb on that website is only 2.0.6
<nixternal> ssh'n into a server as root, that has got to be about as classic as one can get
<nixternal> obviously he doesn't realize that 'ssh -lroot ip' or 'ssh root@ip' works
<Seveas> (oh and don't forget that he ran ssh as normal user without using -lroot or root@ip)
<nixternal> what a moron...hahahah, it would be class...if he connects, just reverse the love and destroy his fhs :)
<bbrazil> could be in his .ssh/config
<nixternal> s/class/classic
<nixternal> bbrazil: he has no ideo about ~/.ssh/config yet..he is still reading wikipedia on it
<Seveas> bbrazil, oh puhlease :)
<stdin> name change to g5l now
<nixternal> heh
<bbrazil> I'm just wondering how to make this stuff into interview questions :)
<Seveas> lol
<PriceChild> Hello silent-shadow, how can we help you?
<silent-shadow> hmm
<silent-shadow> still thinking about it
<silent-shadow> afk a min
<nixternal> isn't it past 5:15 somewhere? what are we all doing chatting on IRC? I thought there was a huge server hack coming :p
<thoreauputic> nixternal: it's an illusion - none of us are actually here
<Seveas> nixternal, it's 23:17 here
<nixternal> oh...whew, so this is what it is liked to be hax0red
<nixternal> ya, but he didn't specify which 5:15
<bbrazil> ah, love it. Found a list of all the php exploits on the website
<Seveas> nixternal, guess so. What an anticlimax
<Seveas> nixternal, heh
<nixternal> which is odd...because his domain is .nl
<thoreauputic> nixternal: he's so clever he manages to fool us into thinking we are still connected
<Seveas> thoreauputic, heh
<nixternal> if he was talking like 17:15 somewhere in the world right now, that would place him on the east coast
* nalioth fools thoreauputic into sending him all his money
<nixternal> hehe
<thoreauputic> nalioth: now that would be an anticlimax :)
<Seveas> nalioth, you're not nearly as clever as uber1337 h4x0r dem0n :p
<nalioth> Seveas: yes, i know.  i've gotten old and feeble
<thoreauputic> nalioth: I might be in the market for a nice bridge though
<nixternal> ouch
<nixternal> bad taste!
<Seveas> nalioth, so how many servers have been compromised?
<nixternal> Seveas: duh! all of them!
<thoreauputic> nixternal: oh I didn't mean...
<Seveas> of course
<nixternal> thoreauputic: hehe
<Seveas> anyway, silent-shadow, a nice target for you is the IPv6 address ::1 -- try it :)
<Seveas> it'll be easily hackable
<nalioth> Seveas: infinty x 3 at last count
<nixternal> lol
<bbrazil> nalioth: a superreal attack?
<bbrazil> people don't get my math jokes :(
<nixternal> heh
<PriceChild> the only thing funny about math jokes... is that you can't spell "maths" :P
<silent-shadow> price dem0n said pm him on nick g5l
<PriceChild> you said pm him... or dem0n said to pm him?
<nixternal> tell dem0n to learn how to use Windows ME and his elite mIRC scripts before he passes another message our way :)
<Seveas> silent-shadow, so you're now talking to yourself?
<silent-shadow> ..\
<thoreauputic> silent-shadow: ask dem0n if he has looked up fhs yet
<nixternal> hahahahahahahahaha
<Seveas> :)
<nixternal> and fhs != f'n high school, which he still has 5 years until then
<silent-shadow> he said no and im not ttalking to my self im just the messanger boy but brb im helping some one
<Seveas> nixternal, *g*
<stdin> tell him root's home is actually C:\Documents and Settings\Root :)
<nixternal> or fhs could == 'fake hacker syndrome' which it seems he has
<nixternal> hahahahahaha
<thoreauputic> stdin: heheh
<nixternal> stdin: wait a sec!!! how do you know that :)
<silent-shadow> ah nah he isnt fake
* stdin us uber1337 you know
<Seveas> if you're the messenger, why do you abbreviate PriceChild as price, just like dem0n did? Or behave the exact same way? Or why are you just as stupid?
<nixternal> BUSTED!
<bbrazil> how's victoria this time of year?
<Seveas> silent-shadow, I'm going to repeat the advise nixternal gave you earlier: do us all a favor, either a) grow up, or b) pull your bottom lip over your head and swallow...kthxbye
<nixternal> <ahnold voice>who is your daddy and what does he do?</ahnold voice>
<nixternal> hahah Seveas
<silent-shadow> ... when did nix tell me that?
<Seveas> silent-shadow, actually, forget option a), you'll never achieve that
<silent-shadow> ... when did nix tell me that?
<stdin> the 2nd one would be fun to watch too
<nixternal> ya it would
<Seveas> yeah
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> I think Wanda Sikes (sp?) said that
<nixternal> PriceChild: damnit, this was getting fun! :)
<PriceChild> *yawns and grins*
<Seveas> haven't had that much fun in a while
<nixternal> lol
<PriceChild> a the same time!!!!!!!!
<PriceChild> *at
<Seveas> (on irc that is)
<PriceChild> lol Seveas
<thoreauputic> PriceChild: you robbed us of the chance to learn all the 133t skillz !!
<PriceChild> nice save
<Seveas> then again, haven't been on irc much in a while :)
<stdin> it fun to annoy the haz0r kiddies :)
<nixternal> Seveas: what a "welcome back" present then ey :)
<GazzaK> i'll give ya a welcome back pressie :-)
<Seveas> good change after seeing aoirthoir being hase same old annoying self
<Seveas> GazzaK, I expected a welcome back kiss from you :p
<nixternal> ahhh, how cute
* GazzaK kisses Seveas (with tongues)
<Seveas> next time, shave before you do that!
<PriceChild> more than one? :O
<GazzaK> PriceChild, his and mine
<GazzaK> Seveas, I shaved the other day, beardy gone
<Seveas> PriceChild, GazzaK is the twenty-tongued monster!
* nixternal pukes
<Seveas> homophobic or fear for the 20-tongued monster?
<GazzaK> come troll in #GayGeeks we have not had a decent homophobic troll for months
* GazzaK hides
<Seveas> hehe
<stdin> GazzaK: not true
<GazzaK> a decent one stdin
<stdin> oh, ok :)
<GazzaK> :-)
<Seveas> stupid trolls are there on a daily basis, I assume
<Seveas> homophobia is still a widespread disease
<GazzaK> lol @ PriceChild
<Seveas> que?
<stdin> heh, PriceChild got told
<GazzaK> * lucky sets ban on *!n=pricechi@*.supporter.student.PriceChild
<GazzaK> [22:36]   * lucky has kicked PriceChild from #gaygeeks (don't autojoin like that)
<GazzaK> hahahaaa
<nixternal> Seveas: good question...I never seen myself as homophobic, but I am sure I would fear a 20-tongued monster
<Seveas> ah :)
<GazzaK> your trolling skills are rubbish pricey
<PriceChild> I apologise :(
<GazzaK> hehe
<Seveas> nixternal, hehe
<bbrazil> keep to trolling trolls
<PriceChild> *wonders whether to remove the autorejoin from chanserv.py*
<Seveas> GazzaK, so, still no decent trolls in there
<nixternal> I will have to ask my cousin...he is the funniest cast of turning gay, or coming out...I do pick on him quite a bit, but it is in all fun
<nixternal> s/cast/case
<Seveas> I pick on GazzaK a lot as well. But that's not because he's gay, he's simply GazzaK
<GazzaK> I did not come out of the closet, I blew it up, allegedly
<nixternal> lol
<Seveas> rofl
<ompaul> GazzaK, they had not made the closet that could hold you.
<Seveas> *suppresses the urge to make homophobic "blew" joke*
<nixternal> holy smokes...I had no clue that channel was for real
<GazzaK> Seveas, you pick on me, because in secret, you fancy me
<Seveas> GazzaK, that's no secret :)
<nixternal> I heard people talk of it and thought they were kidding
<nixternal> haha, you two need to take it to ##gaygeeks-asl  <-- asl..gahahahaha, that is classic
<stdin> I so wanted you to say "batman" after "holy smokes" :p
<nixternal> I usually do stdin
<nixternal> got lazy on that one
<Seveas> nixterbatman
<GazzaK> nixternal, people thought that just 'cos it was a gay channel it was okay to be rude in it, so they had to make the -asl channel
<nixternal> ahhh
<Seveas> is anyone actually in there?
<nixternal> rude as in "freaky talk" or bashing rude?
<Seveas> (the -asl one)
<nixternal> 6 users
<PriceChild> gazzak invited me in once...
<stdin> that channel would make GazzaK blush sometimes :p
<GazzaK> yeah, I normally stay out of it
<GazzaK> asl has 36 users
<GazzaK> nixternal, one #
<nixternal> oh, I just searched it on netsplit.de
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-08-05
<poningru> Seveas!!!
<poningru> when did your hiatus end?
<Seveas> when I got tired of it
* poningru lulz
<Seveas> poningru, try avoiding that term when around dutch people
<poningru> err?
<Seveas> lul is dutch for dick
<poningru> ...
<Seveas> :)
<poningru> bwhahahahahahahhaa
* stdin notes that down
<poningru> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lul
* poningru rofls
<poningru> yeah sorry guys rofl is hindi for "I'm an ass"
<poningru> ;p
<Seveas> poningru, http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lul
<poningru> Seveas: I know read the last sentence in the en wiki page
<poningru> I believe you
<hkms> hey
<hkms> i was banned some months ago because i could not resist to do a "!ops is santa real?" in the channel after i saw a user using it
<hkms> can this banned be revoked?
<Seveas> omha, depends on whether you're speaking the truth
<Seveas> hang on
<gnomefreak> omha: i cant release that ban, you abused the ops trigger and nalioth set it you would have to speak to him
<gnomefreak> or Seveas :)
<omha> Seveas, nalioth you there?
<gnomefreak> omha: Seveas is looking
<omha> it's almust faster to just get a new host :)
<omha> kk
<nalioth> it can be released, gnomefreak
<stdin> yeah, avoiding the ban doesn't work :p
<gnomefreak> nalioth: ok ty
<nalioth> please don't abuse the !ops trigger, omha
<nalioth> and don't ban evade  :)
<omha> stdin: how so?
<Seveas> 'some months ago' is actually little more than one month :)
<omha> nalioth: i wont :)
<Seveas> ban removed
<stdin> the ops are uber1337 hax0rs
<omha> Seveas: hmm feels like months
<stdin> that's why :)
<omha> Seveas: thanks
<Seveas> stdin, LOL
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
<Pricey> For anyone interested in my gmail annoyances yday... I have fixed it by altering the MTU on my router which my isp shipped me with incorrect defaults :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<rob> the article has been posted to /.
<rob> I added just a touch of fud :)
<rob> http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/08/04/1944211
<Seveas> nice
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> hold on ill get it
<gnomefreak> kousotu: Don't flood the channel
<gnomefreak>     *
<gnomefreak>       Flooding the channel disrupts all conversations. Please don't do it. If you want to show large texts, such as errors, use [WWW]  the pastebin
<gnomefreak> kousotu: please read the following links
<gnomefreak> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<gnomefreak> !rules
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kousotu> If you want to show large texts, such as errors, use [WWW]  the pastebin
<kousotu> so in other words, I wasn't breaking ANY rules
<gnomefreak> kousotu: and i asked you to stop pasting more than once. read the topic of the channel
<gnomefreak> kousotu: yes you were
<kousotu> wrong
<kousotu> 2 lines is NOT large
<gnomefreak> kousotu: so pasting 8+lines is ok?
<kousotu> much less is less than 10
<gnomefreak> kousotu: that wasnt the first time i warned you
<gnomefreak> kousotu: you did not stop you got removed
<kousotu> Ipasterd 7 and 2
<kousotu> NOT large ones
<gnomefreak> kousotu: your attitudes after that should have got you banned but i didnt do that either
<kousotu> so I was clearly withintherules
<gnomefreak> kousotu: 4+ line sis to go to pastebin
<gnomefreak> lines
<kousotu> either way, I posted 2
<gnomefreak> kousotu: so should i grab the logs?
<kousotu> I have logs
<kousotu> er.. had logs
<kousotu> lol
<gnomefreak> hold on ill get them
<kousotu> I am well aware what I paste in a chan10 will get my a flood boot from the server
<kousotu> trust me, it's happened before
<gnomefreak> kousotu: doesnt matter what freenode does these are not freenode rules these are ubuntu rules
<kousotu> bleh
<kousotu> define big
<kousotu> or better yet, I'll get you a definition
<kousotu> 1. Having largeness of size; of much bulk or magnitude; of great size; large
<gnomefreak> kousotu: define big anything 4 lines or over
<kousotu> 1: above average in size or number or quantity or magnitude or extent
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/181663
<kousotu> average is 5 lines
<gnomefreak> thats the full log
<kousotu> I see that alot
<gnomefreak> kousotu: i told you what the standing rule iss
<gnomefreak> is
<gnomefreak> line 72 start at and count
<kousotu> but agin, the rules as listed I did not break
<nalioth> kousotu: you are talking to the wrong person
<gnomefreak> Seveas: nalioth anyone care to explain the pasting rules to him since he wants to get technical
<kousotu> but then by your own words you admit that I wasn't breaking rules th 2nd problem I asked abut
<kousotu> and I simply repasted a SMALL bit for your benefit, not mine
<kousotu> and..
<gnomefreak> kousotu: you didnt stop pasting when asked to after pasting 5+lines
<kousotu> I showed you the errors I was getting
<kousotu> 7 lines, and that osn't the big for a channel that had 0 ativity
<gnomefreak> kousotu: once again 4 or more == pastebin and calling me names didnt help you neither
<kousotu> didn't exactly hurt either, did it?
<kousotu> I asked for help, you refused
<gnomefreak> kousotu: both are rules for a ban but your not banned are you?
<kousotu> what would you have done if it was you?
<kousotu> considering I'm very irate about it not working
<gnomefreak> kousotu: when i asked myself to stop most of time stop
<kousotu> I can't be on my Eth alot
<kousotu> and my wirless is being bitchy
<kousotu> AND
<kousotu> I can't mount my windows drive to get the drivers to run the damn thing with ndiswrapper
<nalioth> kousotu: come back tomorrow please
<gnomefreak> kousotu: i didnt break your pc, try taking your anger out somewhere else we dont use ubuntu channels for venting since people would rather get support when needed
<kousotu> ...
<kousotu> I wasn't taking it out on you
<kousotu> I ws trying to get help, andgetting fustrated by the minute when things aren't working
<kousotu> because nothing is as it should be
<kousotu> you have any idea how irritating that is?
<kousotu> maybe try why I did and run XP on a vistabuilt pc
<kousotu> it took me 2 weeks to get it working right
<kousotu> you don't understand my situation, and you have no right to judge me
<kousotu> go alk to ppl that actually know me
<kousotu> I'm not a bad person, nor hard to get along with or please
<kousotu> you wanna see me vent? I'll be more than happy to
<kousotu> right on you, then you'll know the meaning of the word vent
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<poningru> yarrr
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> macogw called the ops in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> I just hate when they don't supply the reason for !ops
<elkbuntu> yeah. thankfully this time it was obvious
<Myrtti> I'm always too late because I've got no clue  why they're hollering ops
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
<elkbuntu> !staff | we have a serial idiot called BUGNO on the loose
<ubotu> we have a serial idiot called BUGNO on the loose: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<jenda> What's wrong with serial idiots?
<jenda> Seveas: we should give ubotu a !stalk ability
<jenda> I would type !stalk Seveas
<jenda> and ubotu would ping me when you came online.
<Seveas> elkbuntu, where?
<GazzaK> good feature
<Burgundavia> Seveas: if I don't plan to use my ops rights, should I give them up to prevent potential account breakage and abuse?
<jenda> GazzaK: you wouldn't be allowed to use it, for security reasons ;)
<GazzaK> :'(
<Myrtti> jenda: ever heard of /notify?
<jenda> GazzaK: just kidding, Seveas will never implement it ;)
* GazzaK writes a script
<jenda> Myrtti: yes. for some reason it never worked for me :)
<jenda> Myrtti: perhaps I should give it another try.
<Myrtti> it's great, I stalk my SO with it :-D
<Seveas> Burgundavia, only if you consider your password to be easily crackable
<jenda> hehe
<Burgundavia> Seveas: I need to change it, tbh
<Seveas> jenda, I might actually implement it
<Myrtti> no, it's nice to know when he's left the office if he has promised to pick me up from work
<jenda> Seveas: uh oh :)
<jenda> Seveas: cool
<jenda> Myrtti: tut tut tt... I hope you give him at least 2 hours of pubtime in between :)
<Myrtti> jenda: he can get some afterwards, usually he picks me up when we need to do the shopping
<Myrtti> :-D
<jenda> right :)
* GazzaK has to clean the rest of the house this morning, eeek
<jenda> Myrtti: so... /notify <nick> will tell me when they come online?
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> or even stop idling
<Myrtti> or atleast it does for me in irssi
<jenda> interesting
<jenda> yep, irssi here too
<Myrtti> I dunno what part is serverside and which client
<jenda> I would've been eaten alive by the staff had I stayed on xchat ;)
<Amaranth> why?
<Amaranth> xchat-gnome ftw
<jenda> eek
<jenda> I liked xchat more than -gnome
<jenda> but now it's irssi all the way ;)
<GazzaK> why do staff hate xchat?
<Myrtti> I moved to irssi from mIRC
<jenda> except I still don't have a working ban script
<Myrtti> back in...
<Myrtti> 2003
<Myrtti> jenda!
<Myrtti> http://www.ahjola.fi/nuorisotyo/isosiskot/isosisko_toiminta.html
<Myrtti> nohhhh
<Myrtti> http://www.pthree.org/2007/07/11/irssi-chanserv-and-nickserv-helper-aliases/
<Myrtti> this one.
<jenda> autobleh borks
<jenda> ok, will try
<jenda> thanks
<jenda> GazzaK: iDunno, it's not leet enough, I guess :)
<jenda> GazzaK: it's probably the screen+irssi combo, though.
<Myrtti> screen + irssi + themes + scripts <3
<Myrtti> oh, and bitlbee <3
<jenda> :)
<jenda> bitlbee is cool
<jenda> Ah, it's atoponce work. Gotta be good :)
<Myrtti> it is
<jenda> GazzaK: could you please join ##jenda for a second, I need to try something out :)
<GazzaK> no
* GazzaK is scared
* GazzaK feels picked on
<jenda> GazzaK: I would only use my very best friends for uhm... experiments.
<jenda> :)
<GazzaK> I do like a nice bit of experimentation
<jenda> what's the command for remove?
<jenda> irssi doesn't know /remove :/
<GazzaK> no idea, copy chanserv.py :p
<jenda> don't have it handy :) I'll try asking chanserv
<jenda> nope
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* jenda pokes Myrtti
<Myrtti> wardog_msn: noh, phuh
<jenda> Myrtti: any tips on /remove?
<Myrtti> no
<Myrtti> sorry
<jenda> oh well
<Myrtti> perhaps erm
<jenda> will have to do with kick for now.
<Myrtti> /eval remove?
<jenda> what's eval?
<Myrtti> it should pass the command to the server without irssi trying to interpret it
<Hobbsee> jenda: what did you want to komnw?
<jenda> Hobbsee: the command for remove on irssi
<GazzaK> how to use irrrrisssi
<GazzaK> :p
<Hobbsee> jenda: you want /quote remove #channel GazzaK : for being a GazzaK
<Hobbsee> the : is important, else it will only take the first word after the user
<jenda> mhm
<jenda> ok
<jenda> ok, cool )
<Hobbsee> no idea of an irssi shortcut
<GazzaK> I love you too
<jenda> Hobbsee: thx
<Myrtti> /alias remove :-D
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: exactly!   /remove jenda : just like this!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> hmmm
<GazzaK> opabuse :p
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
<jenda> gah :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
<jenda> almost there
<GazzaK> &1?
<jenda> I thought that was what it took for IRC to use every argument from the first on
<GazzaK> phear the LongPointyStick
<jenda> I was wrong ;)
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> it's taking her long - that means she'll be all the more angry once she comes :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<jenda> ok, all set
<Myrtti> that was fun
<jenda> the only thing that doesn't work is the unbanning - still have to enter the exact mask
<jenda> but meh :)
<jenda> thanks for the help, Myrtti, Hobbsee, GazzaK :)
<Myrtti> no
<Myrtti> prob
<Hobbsee> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v TheSheep]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Toma- called the ops in #ubuntu+1
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Toma- called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<jrib> !test > jrib (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> liar :)
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> failed
<ompaul> it worked
<ompaul> :P
<Amaranth> ompaul: I had to get a joke or two in there ;)
<Amaranth> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Amaranth> aww, someone changed it again
<Amaranth> !-ping
<ubotu> ping has no aliases - added by Hobbsee on 2006-07-11 15:58:48
<Amaranth> !no ping is <reply> host not found
<ubotu> I'll remember that Amaranth
<ompaul> haha
<ompaul> !ping
<ubotu> host not found
<ompaul> much better
<ompaul> Seveas, lock that one please ;-)
<Amaranth> i thought so the last 2 times i made that change
<Amaranth> oh, and my favorite
<Amaranth> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<pleia2> hehe
<ompaul> that is so wrong, at night the DI works on your machine
<Hobbsee> oh dear, we have demonseed here, do we?
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<Hobbsee> or, we did, till Seveas banned him
<Hobbsee> i wonder why he wants to speak to me
<stdin> he probably wants to say he'll "hax0r" your system
<ompaul> stdin, from his windows 98 box
<stdin> right after he logs in as root on freenode
<stdin> and goes to /home/root :p
<Hobbsee> stdin: no...i was reasoning with him in #ubuntu, while he was +q
<Hobbsee> still, i've got no idea why he has such a high opinion of me, to want to speak to me - seeing as he clearly doesnt know who i am
<Hobbsee> still, i've got the feeling, also, that he wont rest until he does speak with me
<stdin> i'm sure he'll use one of his many proxys to find a way
<Hobbsee> not if he cant spell my nick
<stdin> heh
<Hobbsee> ompaul: i dont suppose you could tell me if the guy is online now?
<ompaul> Hobbsee, nick
<Hobbsee> ompaul: dem0n, and using other aliases
<ompaul> Hobbsee, we all know who you are
<ompaul> :)
<Hobbsee> ompaul: yes, well, you guys seem to - so if you had a desperate need, you'd be able to contact me
<ompaul> Hobbsee, I remind you if we were on the same street we could identify each other (more than likely)
<Hobbsee> ompaul: true
<ompaul> Hobbsee, if you do /quote whois dem0n you will get exactly the same answer as I got - no online
<Hobbsee> ompaul: i ponder unbanning him in here, and setting a +q
<Hobbsee> then hopefully he'll sit in here until i get here.
<ompaul> do you want to talk with him>?
<Hobbsee> well, i'm certainly curious about why he wants to talk to me, and such
<Hobbsee> and hwo he thinks i can help him
<Hobbsee> nixternal: you around?
* Hobbsee cant see nixternal's ban on the bantracker at all
<Hobbsee> ompaul: i've got a fair idea of what he's going to say, yes.
<Hobbsee> ompaul: someone else had a go at him for taking other people to other channels, to help them.  he retaliated with various colourful pieces of language, so earned a +q, while mez and i reasoned a bit with him.
<ompaul> ahhhh
* ompaul thinks that is not good - do it in the place where the most ubuntu knowledge is 
<Hobbsee> ompaul: i think that i got thru to him that it wasnt his taking people outside #ubuntu for help that was the problem - it was his language
<Hobbsee> i'ts so busy, remember?
<ompaul> that is a CoC
<Hobbsee> people often get taken out
<Hobbsee> yeah
<ompaul> issue
<ompaul> so busy na it is not
<ompaul> it was manic after 7.04
<ompaul> but it has calmed down a lot
<Hobbsee> for people new to irc, it is
<jenda> we have an onjoin spammer
<Hobbsee> jenda: oh dear, who?
<Hobbsee> ah
<jenda> fortunately, the simple kind
<jenda> christ sake why don't it ban :)
<Hobbsee> jenda: the chuck guy?
<jenda> no, the guest121293 guy
<jenda>  guest12121245
<jenda> kline'd
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Hobbsee> even better
<Hobbsee> hi Fujitsu
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, grr i tried reasoning with dem0n for an hour last night... its not gonna happen
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: what did he want?
<PriceChild> Nothing really... he didn't want to disrupt channels at all... just to get our attention, play games with us.
<stdin> until he lost, then he didn't want to play anymore
<jenda> I wonder why.
<PriceChild> he made a lot of threats too... "do you know who i am" etc. thinking that "THE DMF CREW" were well known and dangerous.
<ompaul> PriceChild, did he really claim that?
<elkbuntu> was it he who threatened to gline nix?
<PriceChild> He told me about several of his exploits as well... taking down 10 servers and downloading lots of programs he shouldn't of... and here's my favourite bit: "before the teacher caught us"
<PriceChild> ompaul, yes
* elkbuntu sighs. Kids these days...
<PriceChild> elkbuntu, yes
<elkbuntu> so, DMF stands for? Dumb M...F...ers?
<PriceChild> He didn't even know about username bans instead of hostname... and even when he did its not like he was trying to hide.
<PriceChild> but anyway less said the better
<elkbuntu> giving up a nickname is giving up 'street cred'. they dont do it easily
<PriceChild> Hmm I think this sealant is burning my fingers...
<ompaul> DTMF on the other hand stands for Dual Tone Multi Frequency
<stdin> I thought it was Don't Touch My Farts ?
<ikonia> could someone please explain the nickspam requirment to "plasma_at_Home" in #ubuntu he's changing nicks every 2 seconds and just refuses to stop aruging that its not a freenode policy
<PriceChild> I'll take care of it.
<PriceChild> Just ignore him in #ubuntu please.
<ikonia> ta
<PriceChild> Myrtti, same with you :)
<Myrtti> but that's my favourite topic :-D
<ikonia> ughhh
<ikonia> why did it have to end that way
<ikonia> PriceChild: nalioth thank you
<nalioth> PriceChild: you can ask him/her to join us here for resolution
<PriceChild> will do, i'll just talk with him in pm a few minutes longer if that's ok
<nalioth> your call
<ikonia> thanks guys, was just hard to follow the channel with the nick changing every 2 seconds
<Myrtti> PriceChild: you've got the informational link to give him?
<PriceChild> yup
<Myrtti> though I like the non politically correct version more :-D
<Myrtti> "Even mIRC (Praise Khaled) doesn't announce aways publicly" or like
<PriceChild> <plasma_at_home> PriceChild if i'm at someone's home and he asks me not to sick on my popsickle while i'm there, i'm going to straight tell him go to hell
<PriceChild> *gives up and removes him*
<ikonia> how dissapointing
<PriceChild> I don't understand it...
<PriceChild> He would rather we ask him to leave... than us ask him to stop nickspam but stay.
<PriceChild> *shrugs and moves on*
<ikonia> strange
<ubotu> ksivaji called the ops in #kubuntu
<PriceChild> Hello adam_, how can we help you?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> ahh :P
<maxamillion> PriceChild: sorry :)
<PriceChild> *was wondering if it was "another one"*
<maxamillion> PriceChild: i forgot to do '/nick maxamillion' when i joined freenode :P
<ubotu> Pelo called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> That was huge..
<ubotu> Pelo called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> Nutubuntu called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> scorp123 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
<nixternal> that was cool
<nixternal> it almost lagged me totally off of freenode
<PriceChild> They seem to get bigger each time.
<alindeman> Expect more, maybe/
<alindeman> I'm trying to nuke them as I see them
<PriceChild> Thanks alindeman
<nixternal> rock on alindeman
<alindeman> OK, maybe they have chilled out for now
<PriceChild> -R
<nixternal> cool..I have warned the people in #kubuntu to call an ops if they see a mass join at once
<nixternal> I did a /window 10, and my lord my eyes crossed
<nalioth> yes, several of us are repeating our motions
<nalioth> !ping
<ubotu> host not found
<nixternal> heh
<PriceChild> my high ping is unrelated... went up afterwards
<nixternal> haha, got me thinking to last night in here
<PriceChild> "woo..." dem0n's back talking to me again
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> PriceChild: is he saying anything funny yet?
<PriceChild> claiming to be from "anonymous"
<nixternal> is that a new planet or something :p
<nixternal> 16:30:38 [  catisonh]  oh, so ubuntu isn't made by Microsoft?
<nixternal> gahahahahahhahaha
<PriceChild> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNO6G4ApJQY&mode=related&search=
<PriceChild> nixternal, where was that?
<nixternal> #ubuntu
<nixternal> he is definitely a troll...I am watching him though
<nixternal> no way anybody can be that far out of it
<ompaul> nixternal, after my conversations with family members today I would not not be surprised at a statement such as that
<nixternal> lol
<ompaul> so this firefox is like the connect to internet icon ......
<nixternal> my family members got it somehow the first time
<nixternal> lol
<ompaul> ehh no it is a replacement for that big letter e that used to be on your desktop
<ompaul> and this bird wrapped around an envelope is a replacement for your envelope
<ompaul> "ohhhhhh"
<ompaul> we turned on all these things and the machine went slower
* ompaul was in pitiful pain
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> 16:38:49 [  catisonh]  I just want to be able to edit my cat pictures and run my ftp server
<mc44> don't we all
<nixternal> 16:39:36 [    xerawx]  (im in ur effteepeez, leechin ur lolcats)
<nixternal> hahahahhaha
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<poningru> ...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2008-07-28
<Flannel> DangerousEric03: could be a troll, since "el speako el spanisho" isn't... yeah.
<ikonia> two guys are the same - both same french ip
<Pici> also, they're gone, may have been klined.
<ikonia> quick turn around
<ikonia> hello alan_m what's up
<alan_m> I am getting  private messages from 2 users about joining rooms.....
<Pici> From what nicks?
<ikonia> which users
<alan_m> <Miercoanse> Wakeboarding is 1 of da most rapid growing sports in da land. It is basically sk8boarding(or snoboardin) on water usin a boat. It is leadin 2 some new rad trickz n skillz dat can only b done while wakeboarding. Cuz of da sportz popularity, I have started a wakeboardin fan club on IRC for all things wakeboard. Just join #wakeboardinzone to get in on da fun and discuss wakeboardin.
<elexodus__> hey guys
<alan_m> <Sk8rLanny> If you are a guy and wish to wear a bra, or do wear a bra, you do not have a problem and it is not abnormal. Many men feel the desire to wear bras, from average joes to celebrities. Visit http://www.websitetoolbox.com/mb/hellotaxi to be a part of a community of men who like to wear bras. Remember, men who wear bras are not abnormal, they are just like anyone else. So quit worrying and just wear a bra today, worry free!
<elexodus__> exactly
<ikonia> alan_m: they are not in #ubuntu
<ikonia> Pici: same IP as before
<ikonia> they are gone now
<elexodus__> thank you
<ikonia> freenode staff appear to be sharp tonight
<elexodus__> ;)
<alan_m> freenode staffers always on it ;)
<alan_m> gotta love our staffers :)
<alan_m> anyways thats all i had to address...bye :)
<ikonia> thanks alan_m
<alan_m> your welcome
<ikonia> elexodus__: anything else from you ?
<elexodus__> not since you said it stopped.
<elexodus__> It was nasty...
<ikonia> great, please feel free to leave and return to #ubuntu
<elexodus__> a bunch of junk about bras for men.
<elexodus__> c ya there.
<elexodus__> got another annoying ad
<elexodus__> in #ubuntu
<ikonia> elexodus__: what nick
<ikonia> elexodus__: the last ones where not in #ubuntu
<elexodus__> TYLER_DA_MAN
<elexodus__> well, it's a Pm
<elexodus__> technically
<ikonia> elexodus__: he's not in #ubuntu
<ikonia> so it's nothing the ubuntu staff can resolve for you
<ikonia> the user has been removed, but please report this to freenode if it is nothing to do with ubuntu
<elexodus__> true
<ikonia> #freenode is available as a channel to interact with the freenode staff and community (type /topic when you join for info)
<bazhang> yay for typhoon days
<nalioth> we get hurricanes here
<bazhang> :)
<bazhang> asking for help with pirated software (windows , mac, whatever) should be a warning then a remove if they persist imo
<bazhang> gene2
<nalioth> any grub experts here?
<nickrud> nalioth this isn't a help channel ;p
<nalioth> nickrud: i'm trying to help someone who doesn't need any BS
 * Hobbsee wonders hwo expertly the 'experts' need to be
<nalioth> dunno, the help is not for me
<nalioth> Hobbsee: did you want to volunteer?
<Hobbsee> i don't know if i'll be able to solve the problem, without more info.
<Hobbsee> and i wouldn't want to be creating trouble, by saying yes, then not knowing the answer.
<Flannel> nalioth: Whats the question?
<nalioth> Flannel: i have no idea
<bazhang> try #ubuntu
<nalioth> bazhang: yes, thanks.
<nalioth> i have a person who uses a braille reader asking.  how long do you think this person would make it in #ubuntu ?
 * nalioth has his reasons
<bogeyman> all i asked was how to burn a dmg file its non of ur business what file im trying to burn
<bogeyman> as for u dont need to know and all i want is like what program supports burning the dmg files
<bazhang> bogeyman, it is the os x installer file, which is piracy and not allowed in #ubuntu channels.
<bazhang> bogeyman, you were asked to stop at that point and continued nonetheless.
<bogeyman> why does it matter u dont even need to know what file im trying to burn
<bazhang> bogeyman, you said so yourself it was the os x installer file; if it were some other file, linux has equivalents, so important to know what you are trying to burn.
<nalioth> bazhang: it's not piracy if he's replacing a lost disc
<nalioth> bogeyman: i suggest you ask apple questions in apple channels
<bogeyman> speaking of that i got the image from apple
<bazhang> nalioth, os x only runs on apple hardware.
<bogeyman> yep and i got a laptop im trying to install it to
<bogeyman> and its a backup of what came with the system
<bogeyman> so hwo do u automatically assume its piracy and ban me
<bogeyman> this is some bs for real
<bazhang> you dont get an image from apple, you get an installer disk.
<nalioth> bazhang: i am aware of OS X and Apple stuff ( i own several and operate ##apple )
<nalioth> bazhang: it's not piracy if he's lost his original
<bogeyman> i got this pc gave to me and the dude only had the image of the recovery cd
<bogeyman> and how is the recovery cd piracy?
<bogeyman> when it came with this pc
<bogeyman> all i asked was how to burn a .dmg
<nalioth> i'm lost now.
<bogeyman> nothing else
<bogeyman> whatever idk ill change subnet/ip bye
<nalioth> you're trying to burn an Apple OS X installer dmg for a PC ?
<bogeyman> not worth it
<bazhang> dont bother; you are unbanned bogeyman
<bogeyman> no im trying to burn a image of my recovery cd for my macbook
<bogeyman> its s dmg
<bogeyman> a*
<bogeyman> but i only got windows and ubuntu to do it with
<bazhang> bogeyman, you may rejoin now
<bogeyman> sorry bout that
<bazhang> my mistake bogeyman
<bogeyman> i didnt mean for it to be all like that
<bogeyman> ic where u coming from man no regrets
<bogeyman> ty
<bazhang> thanks
<bazhang> the part about not piracy if you have the original is not case law; just a general rule of thumb; though this was clearly not applicable here
<bazhang> nalioth, ^^
<Flannel> bazhang: You're allowed to make personal copies for backup purposes.
<nalioth> Apple has pretty much said that if you own the machine, you are licensed a copy of the OS that came on it
<bazhang> Flannel, right
<nalioth> as they gain market share, this may change . . .
<bazhang> one should append it to "apple says..."
<bazhang> for movies, music etc that is not the case
<bazhang> etc=windows
<nalioth> yes, which is why i suggested he ask about Apple stuff in Apple channels
<bazhang> cf Pro-IP act, Pirate ACT and ACTA, soon to be law
<bazhang> assuming of course that #ubuntu policies follow American legal standards.
<bazhang> hi dmwaters
<dmwaters> where does ubuntu put the kernel modules that load on boot, in terms of where you specifywhat modules you want to load on boot?
<bazhang> dmwaters, this is not a support channel
<dmwaters> bazhang: blame nalioth, he suggested i ask here because it's less busy:P
<bazhang> dmwaters, aha
<bazhang> dmwaters, what about #ubuntu-classroom
<bazhang> it is empty now and perhaps more suitable than here dmwaters
<nalioth> bazhang: it's fine here. dmwaters just has the one question
<nalioth> dmwaters is staff, btw.
<bazhang> nalioth, okay; he is in the other room now as well
<bazhang> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-how-to-load-a-kernel-module-automatically-at-boot-time/
<bazhang> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2006-August/090946.html
<bazhang> http://fawadnazir.wordpress.com/2008/02/26/how-to-load-kernel-modules-at-boot-time/
<bazhang> http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu_p2
<bazhang> those are all links for the question dmwaters asked
<bazhang> nalioth, ^^
<bazhang> without more specificity that is the best one can do
<nalioth> bazhang: dmwaters sends thanks
<bazhang> nalioth, if he could be more precise then I will look for more
<nalioth> i think dmwaters has fixed their problem
<nalioth> not sure, but they're happier now.
<bazhang> great :)
<nickrud> !staff| needed in ubuntu
<ubottu> needed in ubuntu: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<jpds> Hey uWzxngLaVbT, how may we help you today?
<nalioth> major bot swarm hitting now
<nickrud> loverly
<nalioth> is summer close to over yet?
<Hobbsee> no
 * jpds hmms at /who 203.193.154.146 .
<nalioth> what tune?
<jpds> :)
<ikonia> jpds: the hostmask of uWzxngLaVbT was a real pain - it was ban forwared ( I suspect thats why he was here ) as I recall two kids from school
<ikonia> can't see anything in BT but I recognise that hostmask
<ikonia> ahh hit is in there
<ikonia> it
<jpds> Ah, ok.
<ikonia> 1 bans one from #ubuntu and one from -ops (removeD)
<ikonia> my typing is off- sorry
<nalioth> that person needsto be careful
<ikonia> blocking his whole school ?
<nalioth> he's two steps toward "i am a small part of the larger bot swarm"
<ikonia> or because he's on a mailhost
<ikonia> is he doing the bot thing again ?
<nalioth> ikonia: not sure if you blinked, but a large swarm was just shown the door
<ikonia> I wasn't watching ubuntu I've only just got up, my screen was still here and I noticed jpds comment
<ikonia> I'm sure the school would be very interested to know what it's resources where being used for
<ikonia> looks like it's spoofed
<ikonia> no such domain
<ikonia> oh no
<nalioth> of course it's spoofed
<ikonia> it's there
<ikonia> I'm not sure
<nalioth> mailbox.thw.coventry.sch.uk has address 193.164.124.1
<ikonia> I assume he's not on that
 * Hobbsee raises eyebrows at people
<Hobbsee> i'm always surprised at why people enter -bugs, post a bug, then wait.
<ikonia> as in "fix it"
<Flannel> Hobbsee: didn't you hear?  #ubuntu-bugs is turning into a "fix it while you wait" establishment.  1 hour or your next one's free!
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> that'd be right..
<Myrtti> oh that ip
<Myrtti> I sent them email last week
<Myrtti> no response yet
<Flannel> ok... Floodbots are crazy
<Flannel> Someone needs to tweak them
<Myrtti> what
<Myrtti> what's wrong then
<Flannel> Myrtti: It warned me
<Flannel> and I wasn't even talking all that fast
<Gary> win 6
 * jpds sends £6 to Gary.
<Gary> lol
<Gary> my / sometimes fails
<jpds> Gary: Tip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/31213/
<Gary> woo
 * Gary hugs
<jpds> :)
<Myrtti> http://koti.phnet.fi/~laxstrom/page/eng/irssi
<jpds> Anyone know why this doesn't know: /hilight Warning: -mask *@ubuntu/bot/floodbot -color %Y
<jpds> s/know/work/
<Gary> now I get to post lots of
<Gary> 6
<Gary> instead :-)
<Myrtti> jpds: managed to replicate
<Myrtti> I can't add any patterns it should replicate
<Myrtti> s/replicate/hilight/
<jpds> How?
<Myrtti> you can have /hilight -color %B -mask *!*@ubuntu/bot/floodbot
<Myrtti> but not /hilight -color %B -mask *!*@ubuntu/bot/floodbot users
<Myrtti> but not /hilight users -color %B -mask *!*@ubuntu/bot/floodbot
<Myrtti> äh
<jpds> Maybe adding: -channels #ubuntu-ops-monitor too.
<Myrtti> I doubt it
<jpds> I only want to hilight them when they say: "Warning:" tho.
<Myrtti> "minor details"
<Tm_T> hmmmm
<Myrtti> for testing purposes "users" is a good string
<Myrtti> jpds: so did you get it to work?
<Myrtti> I'm starting to suspect it will not work
<jpds> I've done: /hilight -color %Y -channels #ubuntu-ops-monitor Warning
<Myrtti> but that still leaves you with...
<Myrtti> me saying Warning Warning!
<jpds> hehe :)
<jussi01> ATTENTION! stdin has kindly updated the bansearch command, and its now new and improved :) Try it today :D
<jussi01> @bansearch fujisan
<ubottu> jussi01: Match: *!*@unaffiliated/fujisan by stdin in #kubuntu on May 21 2008 00:47:23
<ubottu> jussi01: Match: *!*@unaffiliated/fujisan by Jack_Sparrow in #ubuntu on Jul 01 2008 23:54:34
<jpds> @bansearch jussi01
<ubottu> jpds: Match: jussi01!n=jussi01@ubuntu/member/jussi01 by stdin in #dib5sn on Jul 28 2008 09:55:25
<jpds> Oh cool.
<jussi01> jpds: note the pm
<jpds> Yep :)
 * Myrtti huggles jussi01 and tries to get up from the bed
<jussi01> Myrtti: Do i need to call you??? ;)
<Myrtti> have I growled enough today or can I still growl a bit more?
<Myrtti> jussi01: sure, call ahead
<Myrtti> my phone died 6 am and I've not gotten up to recharge it because my back is really really really sore
<Myrtti> so, greet my voicemail for me
 * Myrtti grunts, sits on bedside
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<Gary> @btlogin
 * jussi01 reminds people of @bansearch
<Gary> it's nice jussi01
<jussi01> :D
<Myrtti> I'd need a cheatlist of the commands visible on irc
<Myrtti> jussi01: do a !bancommands-#ubuntu-ops is <reply> available commands blahblah
<stdin> Myrtti: /msg ubottu list Bantracker :)
<stdin> you can then do /msg ubottu help <command> to get some usage info
<jussi01> :D
<Myrtti> too complicated ;-)
<Myrtti> meh.
<Gary> jussi01: you could make the bot reply to a @help in pm's only to logged in users (ie ops) with the command avialible
<Gary> I speels for toffees
<Gary> ^commands available
<Myrtti> anyone want to come and eat?
<Myrtti> I've got >1.5kg's of bbq ribs on grill
<Gary> wow, and I'm soooo hungry
<Gary> I think I hates you Myrtti :p
<Myrtti> my mom insisted on buying me 750g of ribs yesterday and forgot I'm supposed to come over her place today or tomorrow
<Myrtti> so now I'm panic cooking stuff
<jussi01> @list Bantracker
<ubottu> jussi01: banlog, bansearch, btlogin, and mark
<stdin> Gary: all the bantracker commands are protected anyway, so there's no real need to stop them from showing
<stdin> besides, it would require modifying the bot's core code to do that
<stdin> *do that _safely_
<Gary> all it needs now is a nagbot function, to nag on expired bans /me hides
<jussi01> Gary: rofl
<Myrtti> it does.
<elkbuntu> i've been pestering for this since i became op
<Myrtti> nomnomnom meat nomnomnom
<elkbuntu> mmm, pork ribs?
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, what does marmelaati mean?
<Mez> marmelade?
 * jussi01 chomps on Mez
<Mez> ?
<Pici> blarp
<Myrtti> wow
<Myrtti> spontaneous learning of Finnish
<Myrtti> Mez: I like you
<Myrtti> he's promising
<Mez> Myrtti, its a little obvious...
<Tm_T> lady marmelade ;)
 * Myrtti coughs
 * Tm_T hides
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: yup, pork ribs
<Pici> yum
 * Mez wonders whether he's meant to be able to fry an egg on his external HDD
<Pici> Mez: is it made out of cast iron
<Tm_T> Mez: it's frying pan with hdd-extra capability
<Mez> Pici, stainless steel
<Pici> Mez: There you go then ;)
<Myrtti> teflon love
<Mez> It's VERY hot though
<Mez> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Philips-SPE3091CC-External-Drive-USB2-0/dp/B000WDXUES
<elkbuntu> my laptop's power adaptor is like that. just ask seveas if you ever see him around. he tried to claim it burned him at UDS Sevilla :Þ
<Tm_T> Myrtti: noooooooooooo
<Myrtti> Tm_T: nylon beat?
<Pici> radar love?
<Tm_T> Myrtti: you're poisoning me
 * Myrtti tosses bones at Tm_T 
<Mez> elkbuntu, at least I can use it to keep my tea warm
<elkbuntu> this is true
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, so what is marmelaati? :Þ
<Mez> /dev/sdd1              993G    73G   870G   8% /external
<Mez> w00 :D
<elkbuntu> it is marmalade? jussi01 told me it was different :-/
<Mez> (thats what I get for putting my music collection on there
 * Myrtti pokes jussi01 with The Pink Fluffy Pen of Poking™
<Myrtti> *SQUEEEAK*
 * Pici hides
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: what did he tell you then?
<elkbuntu> i'd have to grep logs, sec
<elkbuntu> Jul 20 00:06:08 <jussi01>       its kind of the jammy stuff they put in these : http://www.myllynparas.fi/ap-pics/reseptit/makeat_leivonnaiset/joulutorttu_rajattu_240.jpg
<elkbuntu> Jul 20 00:07:05 <jussi01>       sort of jame made with puree, not whole fruits
<elkbuntu> Jul 20 00:11:47 <jussi01>       elkbuntu: naah, its not jame, its kinda different, but im at a loss to explain how
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, ^^
<Myrtti> ah
<Myrtti> nitpicking
<elkbuntu> yeah
 * Pici picks nits
<elkbuntu> i think we was comparing it to aussie jam, which is about 90% sugar
<Myrtti> yeah, ours is a bit more on the fruity side
<Myrtti> and also can have whole fruits
<elkbuntu> i buy 'french' jam which is sweetened with grapejuice. so much less sickly
<elkbuntu> (90% is an exaggeration, but for some varieties, not much of one)
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: heh, we do jam home, sometimes it has ~5 % sugar or less
<Mez> english jam is always the best
<Myrtti> lingonberry and cranberry don't need sugar at all
<Myrtti> in theory
<Myrtti> Mez: if that orange jam at the hotel breakfast is a good example of English jam...
<Myrtti> *hrrrrhhhgghh*
<jussi01> rofl
<Pici> You mean those little jam packets?
<Tm_T> Myrtti: in theory, but hint of jamsugar makes it better ... (lost word, "säilyminen")
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, will verify, aussie jam is nearly pure sugar
<Myrtti> Tm_T: preservation
<jussi01> elkbuntu: Ill verify that :P
<Tm_T> yeah, that
<Mez> Myrtti, I didnt touch it...
<Tm_T> anyway, I have some work to do and jam discussion does jam my work :))
<Myrtti> Tm_T: true, and makes the consistency too
<Mez> but I mean proper jam, in a hamjar
<Mez> Myrtti, I presume that that was more... jelly than jam?
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: i don't eat aussie jam, so i have no clue.
 * Myrtti has a wild idea about what to put in a parcel
<Pici> A smaller parcel?
 * elkbuntu contemplates sending Myrtti a jar of aussie jam
 * Myrtti contemplates sending several people sample of Finnish home made raspberry jam
<elkbuntu> nomnom
<elkbuntu> that or apricot
<elkbuntu> mmmm apricot
<Pici> mmm
<Myrtti> sorry, they don't grow in my moms garden
<Myrtti> so raspberry
<Pici> mango?
<elkbuntu> just so long as it's not fig. eww.
<jussi01> mmm, I love fig
<ikonia> I have some fig vodka, it is fantastic
<ubottu> In ubottu, billgoldberg said: !customize is "Visit http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/06/16/guide-to-customizing-ubuntus-look-and-feel/  for a extensive guide on customizing ubuntu"
<elkbuntu> wouldnt it be convenient if that was his blog
<gnomefreak> blog isnt the place i would assign to factiods
<elkbuntu> no kidding
<ikonia> nope
<Pici> I'd prefer that the info there be merged into the wiki page pointed to by !changethemes
<ikonia> I'm going through the database at the moment, I want to try to find "official" ubuntu links for the external ones
<ikonia> the ammount of poor external docs there are, it kills support
<Myrtti> "If you need to contact me, you can do so @ billgoldbergmania@gmail.com."
<gnomefreak> so it is his
<Myrtti> "what a surprise"
 * gnomefreak thinking of asking him in here and explaining that blogs cant be supported so our bot cant give links to blogs
<Pici> We've pointed to a few blogs in factoids, but I think the better place for that info is in our wiki.
<gnomefreak> i know it wont end that easy
<ikonia> gnomefreak: thats cool
<ikonia> gnomefreak: should do, good call
<gnomefreak> let me find him
<ikonia> Pici: exactly, hence why I'm going through the DV
<ikonia> DB
<ikonia> if there is some good external sources, maybe it can be sanity checked and entered into the wiki
<gnomefreak> i asked
<ubottu> In ubottu, billgoldberg said: !channels is "A list of all available ubuntu related channels is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#Channels . A list of all available chanels on irc.freenode.net is found at http://freenode.net/primary_groups.shtml"
<gnomefreak> ok damnit
<ikonia> $10 to gnomefreak you where right
<gnomefreak> it would have een too damn easy
<Pici> !channels is <alias> irc
<ubottu> But channels already means something else!
<gnomefreak> no
<Pici> !no channels is <alias> irc
<ubottu> I know nothing about channels yet, Pici
<gnomefreak> Pici: channels work in pm but not with ! since its already a command
<gnomefreak> you cant change it without being owner of bot
<Pici> gnomefreak: I think its a different issue than that.
<gnomefreak> no its not
<gnomefreak> Pici: been that way
<Pici> !unforget channels
<Pici> !ping
<ubottu> Factoid channels wasn't deleted yet, Pici
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<gnomefreak> Pici: me and seveas had gone through this already
<Pici> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Pici> fixed.
<gnomefreak> how?
<Pici> unforget/remember (whichever one it was) and then !no channels is <alias> irc
<Pici> in PM, use !channels
<Pici> anyway, food, brb
<gnomefreak> maybe it was that way around
<gnomefreak> sorry i had it backwards
<billgoldberg> hey
<gnomefreak> heplease stop trying to add factiods to bot with blog links
<gnomefreak> billgoldberg: that should be please
<gnomefreak> billgoldberg: they cant be supported by Ubuntu. if you wish for that to be in bot please make a wiki page of it so we can look and decide
<ikonia> Rafik: whats up ?
<billgoldberg> Ok
<billgoldberg> What about the "channels" I suggested
<Rafik> ikonia, hello, it's all ok
<gnomefreak> billgoldberg: and you cant add factoids to bot incase you didnt know
<gnomefreak> billgoldberg: its already a factoid
<gnomefreak> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<billgoldberg> !channels
<billgoldberg> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about channels
<billgoldberg> That's what I god
<billgoldberg> got*
<gnomefreak> billgoldberg: in pm?
<billgoldberg> yes
<gnomefreak> billgoldberg: you cant see channels in pm due to it being a command for hte bot
<billgoldberg> ok
<billgoldberg> Where can I find a list for all the factiods that can be used for ubottu
<gnomefreak> and we see every time you try to add stuff to bot
<gnomefreak> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gnomefreak> there
<billgoldberg> Ok
<billgoldberg> Thanks
<Tm_T> hi billgoldberg
<gnomefreak> billgoldberg: be careful with it please as it is posted in this channel and we would rather not be flooded
<billgoldberg> No problem
<gnomefreak> thank you
<gnomefreak> Rafik: billgoldberg if not further assistance is needed you can go back to what you were doing. please see topic for more info
<Tm_T> billgoldberg: and thank you once again :)
<Rafik> Thanks. Have fun :)
<bogey-> Your Flood-bots are broked
<gnomefreak> bogey-: define broke
<bogey-> everytime i connect to the server it makes me test
<Pici> @btlogin
<Myrtti> wel
 * gnomefreak wonders what questions are on the test
<bogey-> I read the topic and think "ohh teh noes"
<bogey-> but everytime i test fine and off I go, very annoying when I am afk
<Pici> bogey-: I see that you've been removed 3 times already due to an exploit.  How are you fixing your connection?
<Myrtti> bogey-: you're not on the victims list anymore
 * gnomefreak sees conflict
<bogey-> Myrtti: thank you
<gnomefreak> Pici: is it still active?
<bogey-> Pici: fugget about it
<Pici> gnomefreak: None of them are active.
<gnomefreak> k
<Pici> Okay then.
<Tm_T> meh
 * gnomefreak goes for smoke while he starts dana up with garbage in +1
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: you shouldn't smoke, son
<gnomefreak> yeah i know, that is main reason i do smoke ;)
<Tm_T> hrrrr
<Tm_T> kids...
<gnomefreak> im gonna die smoking or not so why not enjoy myself
 * gnomefreak not a kid anymore
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: I hardly can imagine smoking as "enjoying myself"
<jussi01> gnomefreak: everyone is Tm_T's sone... he is 112 you know...
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: either can alot of people but it keeps my nerves and temper at bay
<gnomefreak> jussi01: ;)
<Tm_T> jussi01: 113 now, 13. day went already
<jussi01> rofl
 * Tm_T hugs gnomefreak 
<Tm_T> enjoy ;)
 * gnomefreak hugs Tm_T 
<gnomefreak> what are our rules about people being boarderline offtopic
 * Myrtti feels downright ancient
 * Tm_T hugs Myrtti tightly
 * Myrtti growls
<Myrtti> HUWTS!
<jussi01> gnomefreak: pm? if they dont stop then move them on? maybe give offtopic?
 * gnomefreak can do that i think next time he/she starts
<jussi01> gnomefreak: Thats not hard and fast rules, just my opinion
<gnomefreak> he/she has been the same way for a year or 2 now
<Myrtti> who where
<gnomefreak> dana +1
<gnomefreak> he/she hacks devel release and goes on about it in +1 than figures out its what he/she did
<jussi01> gnomefreak: Oh yeah, also Id say in a quiet channel like that, meh...
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: who's this?
<jussi01> gnomefreak: this right?
<Hobbsee> oh, dana.  yes.
<jussi01> [14:20:38] <DanaG> yay, iscsi > vboxsf
<jussi01> [14:20:48] <DanaG> because the latter can't give bare access to things like hardlinks.
<jussi01> [14:21:05] <DanaG> (I'm working around the via-rhine suckiness by running the backup server in a VM at the moment, just for the first few backups.
<jussi01> [14:21:07] <DanaG> )
<gnomefreak> jussi01: if people didnt start him/her up with questions i wouldnt mind as much but it turns quite channel into a long discussion
<Pici> I usually wheigh giving offtopic warnings in +1 against how offtopic the conversation is and if anyone is looking for support.
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: i've often wanted to cut that back
<Hobbsee> seeing as ranting really isn't so productive, particularly when most of the developers aren't there anyway
<gnomefreak> that isnt that bad but its not the first time like i said its been going on a for a long time
<gnomefreak> keep scrolling up and it gets worse but likel i said its borderline
<jussi01> gnomefreak: Id say a pm with a simple: Hey! Just reminding you that #ubuntu+1 is a support channel, and genral chatter goes to #ubuntu-offtopic. Thanks :)
<gnomefreak> jussi01: thanks ill do that if i see him/her going on about crap since now its a moot point to him/her
<jussi01> gnomefreak: :)
<gnomefreak> might i ask if im not here some keep eye out and do as needed?
 * gnomefreak leaves when it gets too hot since pc raises temp by like 15 degrees F
<gnomefreak> and at 80 F all the time it getts really hot at 95ish
<Pici> No AC?
<jussi01> gnomefreak: in which part of the world do you reside?
<gnomefreak> Pici: yeah but only 1 vent and this room has direct sun more than half the day and sc vent is under desk where my legs are
<gnomefreak> jussi01: north carolina US
<jussi01> rigt :)
<gnomefreak> we ar elookng at 90s and 100s this week
<gnomefreak> well pretty much through most of august is normal
<Pici> It was cool this morning here, but supposedly getting into the 90s later today here.
<gnomefreak> Pici: it was ~70F here at 45am
<gnomefreak> 5am
<gnomefreak> 73 now
<gnomefreak> im seeing mostly mid-high 902 in forcast this weeek
<Pici> We had rain yesterday, which cooled things down a bit.  Its usually a little cooler than 70 in the morning (7am) though.  In NJ at least.
<gnomefreak> i miss nj :(
<gnomefreak> born and raised in north jersey
<Pici> Neat. I live near, and work in, New Brunswick.
<Tm_T> I work at my home, so weather... I rarely see outside anyway (:)
<gnomefreak> IIRC my family reunion was held there this year. i didnt show up though
<jussi01> will you guys get up to date and use metric? please?
 * gnomefreak looking for a good job from home 
<Pici> Tm_T: The IT department here is in the basement, so neither do I.
<Tm_T> haha
<gnomefreak> jussi01: i dont know metric in weather senses
<jussi01> it department... basement.... :P Just reminds me of "The IT crowd" :D
<jussi01> gnomefreak: degrees celsius...
<Pici> We're under the parking deck :(
<gnomefreak> i can convert say for example 14mm is roughly 9/16th
<jussi01> Pici: the real basement :/
<gnomefreak> but thats only because i was a auto tech for years
<Pici> 90F = 32C, 70F = 21C
 * gnomefreak never beena  weather guy ;)
<Myrtti> WILL YOU GUYS EVER GET UP TO DATE AND USE METRIC??!?!??!!
<Pici> NO, OUR COUNTRY IS STUBBORN
<Myrtti> noticed
<Tm_T> harhar
<Myrtti> one of the reasons I promised to myself at age 16 I will never move to live in US
<Pici> On the upside, metric is used in medicine, except for temperature, generally.
<Pici> Although, we get nurses entering values such as 2 grams as birthweights.
<Tm_T> Pici: it isn't used in NASA ... xD
<Pici> Tm_T: I'm actually surprised at that.  All the science classes I've taken have always stressed metric measurements.
<Tm_T> yeah
<Tm_T> just, sounds idiotic
<gnomefreak> standard is easier more accurate in cooking
<gnomefreak> oh damn
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: you hate us?
<bazhang> heh
<Tm_T> not really
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: j/k have fun with him ill be back later
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: wasn't my call, son
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: ok
<Tm_T> so don't shoot me, yet
 * Tm_T hides
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: if he can't follow the rules set for him in this channel, i see no reason why he should be allowed in the others...
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: ban length doubles each time he violates it, methinks.
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: than why unbanned?
<Myrtti> eh
<Pici> eh? Where else was he unbanned?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: because while he's banned ehre, we have no way of telling if he's actually obeying our rules here, or not.
<gnomefreak> Pici: noi where that i saw
<Hobbsee> Pici: nowhere - at least, i ohpe.
<Hobbsee> just here
<Pici> whew.
<bazhang> just -se afaik
<Myrtti> ...
<Myrtti> he was never banned there, I believe
<bazhang> only place active
<Myrtti> and why should he be banned there
<gnomefreak> ok lets see what happens, i agree just wanted to know since he hasnt started following the rules
<Myrtti> he's not been disruptive there either
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: and it will be *very* hard to justify a further ban, if he comes back at the end of the week and says "look, i haven't been in here for a week, so you should unban me"
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i agree
<Hobbsee> if he's following the rules by force...he's still following the rules...thus, is more likely to deserve unbanning.
<Hobbsee> and personally, i'd prefer giving him a chance.
<Tm_T> same here
<Hobbsee> not for his sake, because i'm fairly sure that we've seen enough of his character, and it doesn't seem to be changing, but in case anyone decides to examine it, and take it up with the CC.
<Myrtti> jussi01: http://www2.eduskunta.fi/kerhot/luonto/eurosiili/images/saara_syo_jauhomatoja.jpg
<Pici> Is that a Kiwi?
<Pici> or..  a hedgegoh?
<Pici> s/hedgegoh/hedgehog/
<Myrtti> jussi01: http://www2.eduskunta.fi/kerhot/luonto/eurosiili/galleria.htm akshully
<Myrtti> oh! http://www2.eduskunta.fi/kerhot/luonto/eurosiili/images/albiiino_2006.jpg
<jussi01> awwww
 * Myrtti slinks away
<Tm_T> ubottu had some nice lag
<ubottu> Tm_T: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> 2dave2
<_Dave2_> yay timing. I finally go "hey, my main shell's probably not going to come back soon, might as well join more channels", and then it coems back in the same minute.
<Pici> hehe
<Myrtti> hmh
<Myrtti> http://www.itviikko.fi/teknologia/2008/07/28/foxconn-paivittaa-linuxia-sorsineen-emolevynsa/200819494/7
<Pici> Yeah >:(
<Tm_T> Myrtti: interesting choice for channel to paste finnish link
<Myrtti> Tm_T: for your pleasure, note backlog from last night
<C4N> What's up? Anyone here?
<Myrtti> sure
<Mez> C4N, how can we help?
<C4N> I speak two languages, Brazilian Portuguese being my second. The !pr command initiates a chat to Portuguese speakers to direct them to #ubuntu-br , or #ubuntu-pt.
<C4N> <ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Myrtti> and?
<C4N> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<C4N> The para needs to be changed to por.
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> Myrtti: The operation succeeded.
<C4N> A simple grammatical error that people confuse all the time.
<Mez> !-pr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr
<Myrtti> !pt ~= /para/por/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<C4N> Perfeito!
<C4N> ;-)
<Myrtti> no probs
<jpds> C4N: Thanks for the heads up.
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Myrtti> !fi
<ubottu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<C4N> Np.
<Myrtti> Tm_T: I don't like that, any suggestions?
 * Myrtti got inspiration :-P
<C4N> LoL. The fact is: Finnish is a super-difficult language to speak.
<C4N> ;-)
<jussi01> !idle
<Myrtti> C4N: do I know it ;-)
<ubottu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<C4N> I think jussi01 is kicking me out.
<C4N> </3 jussi01
<Myrtti> the rest of us are just nudging you out...
<Mez> !-idle
<ubottu> idle-#ubuntu-ops has no aliases - added by LjL on 2008-01-09 02:56:57 - last edited by LjL on 2008-01-09 02:57:48
<Myrtti> hehehehe
<Mez> that's incorrect, technically. It's also for bringing stuff to the attention of the ops, like previously. That wasn't a quesiton, it was information
<Tm_T> Myrtti: hmm, Ubuntun suomenkielinen tuki sijaitsee kanavilla ...
<Tm_T> tai löytyy kanavilta
<Myrtti> hold on, I forgot the old version all ready >_<
<Tm_T> :-P
<Myrtti> first of all
<Myrtti> that ignores server version and xubuntu
<Myrtti> which don't have separate channels, but are still discussed in #u-fi
<Myrtti> and that also lacks the verb, so it isn't even a sentence, so we definitely need to readjust it anyway
<Myrtti> but your suggestion is good
<Myrtti> I'd add "Tervetuloa" to it
<Myrtti> or smtn
<Pici> Sure.
<Myrtti> oh, and I'd also add something with Tämä kanava on englanninkielinen...
<Dave2> 'wn 111
<Dave2> argh
<Myrtti> FAIL!
<Dave2> very mych so :(
<Dave2> much
<Myrtti> pardon me, but WTF
<Myrtti> http://liquidweather.net/howto/index.php?id=59
<Myrtti> no, wait
<Myrtti> right
<Mez> Myrtti, what's the issue? (other than it being bad instructions)
<Myrtti> just misread
<Mez> Myrtti, It's so that it complies with debian policy. If the devvies want to use /bin/bash, then they should use that in their shebang
<Pici> !dash
<ubottu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<Myrtti> yup
<Pici> yep
<Myrtti> I've learnt that thru trial and error myself
<Pici> Most of my linux knowledge is through trial and error, and I know I'm not the only one.
<Pici> grr
<Flannel> dash is 100% compatable with sh though.  If their scripts need bash features, they ought to ask for bash by name, instead of falsely claiming to be sh compatable
<Tm_T> yup
<nalioth> hmm, my box seems to be stuck on bash ( thank heavens )
<nalioth> why was dash thrown in as default ( and why have i never heard of it before now ) ?
<jpds> It has less bugs IIRC
<ikonia> I don't agree on that
<jpds> Either way. /me sticks to his zsh.
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ikonia> touche'
<Pici> I dont think its meant to be a interactive shell replacement.
<ikonia> what dash or zsh ?
<Flannel> no, and bash is still default for the shell
<Pici> ikonia: dash
<Tm_T> dash is lighter for scriptds
<Pici> I use zsh myself.
<Tm_T> etc
<jpds> nalioth: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DashAsBinSh
<ikonia> I'm not keen on a shell for init scripts or scripts in general then a shell for interaction
<Flannel> ikonia: Your init scripts/scripts don't need color/fancy aliases/etc
<ikonia> Flannel: depends if you use boot splash
<ikonia> Flannel: or what you like in general, but I know the point your getting at
<Flannel> ikonia: No, this is separate than that entirely.
<ikonia> Flannel: care to expand a little ?
<Flannel> I don't believe using dash will have any affect on a verbose boot (as far as looks are concerned)
<ikonia> Flannel: "fancy colours" I was referencing
<ikonia> Flannel: in the "ok" and "warn" and "fail" messages are nice
<Tm_T> ikonia: nope, that isn't up to desh/bash really
<Tm_T> dash even
<Flannel> ikonia: dash can do color, and those I believe are still in color.  I meant (with the aliases) regular commands/etc
<ikonia> really, I thought the functions script was sourced
<ikonia> sourced from dash
<ikonia> am I wrong ?
<Tm_T> mmm, "boot candy" is not done by dash or bash
<ikonia> so is the functions script not dash ?
<ikonia> (I assume the colours are set in the init functions script)
 * jpds recommends using Terminus for boot candy... or at least a better looking console font.
<Tm_T> ikonia: it can be dash
<ikonia> Tm_T: I'm sure it's do-able
<Tm_T> yeah, it even prolly is dash, BUT
<Tm_T> there's lots of more than that
<Myrtti> grunt grunt grunt grumpygrumpGRUMP
<Pici> :O
 * Mez hugs Myrtti (gently()
<Pici> Myrtti.gently()
<Pici> hug()
 * Myrtti meeps
 * jussi01 meeps softly
<Pici> I think Beaker is my favorite muppet.
 * Myrtti frowns and tries to make coffee by moving things around with translocating things with her mind
<Pici> back pain?
<Myrtti> yup
<Pici> Sounds miserable.
<Mez> class Myrtti { var hug = static Hug(TYPE_GENTLE); }; Myrtti::hug();
<Pici> Mez: I keep misreading your name as Myrtti.
<Mez> Pici, :P
<Pici> And thinking, "Why is Myrtti talking to herself again?"
 * Myrtti rolls her eyes
<Pici> You'd think I would have realized it after the third or fourth time.
<Mez> /nick NotMyrtti
<Myrtti> s
<Myrtti> :-<
<Mez> s :
<Mez> s? *
<Myrtti> oh nevermind
<Pici> cypherdelic: Whats up?
<Myrtti> hello cypherdelic
<cypherdelic> Hello everyone
<Myrtti> how can we help you tonight?
<cypherdelic> so i got a short question, i was a bad guy in #ubuntu-de, so they muted me for now 3 days ago, im still muted in that channel. yesterday they told me my request for speech was requested by the ops, that i should come back and ask again in one week.
<cypherdelic> can you help me to get my voice back, i prefer my native language
<cypherdelic> :)
<Myrtti> try #ubuntu-irc
<Myrtti> this is for the main channels, #ubuntu-irc is for loco channels too
 * Myrtti is on both, but nevermind that
<cypherdelic> well i will do so, am i done for here?
<ompaul> unless there is something else
<cypherdelic> nope, thanks alot then, have a nice day
<Myrtti> meh
<Myrtti> just in case I forget this
<Myrtti> irc council agenda should have something about recommending loco channels naming a representative to be in #ubuntu-irc
<Myrtti> I've said this million times, but here it is again.
<Pici> added to meeting agenda, although who knows when we'll have a meeting again.
<Myrtti> Pici: ♥
<jussi01> Pici: got to have one sometime soonish... we have an election coming...
<jussi01> do we not?
<Myrtti> that topyli cartoon is so funny I'm crying
<ompaul> Myrtti, it has matthew garret written all over it
<PriceChild> grrr stupid rain and thunder
<PriceChild> modem not holding a connection
<Myrtti> hmmm
<PriceChild> Is it a silly idea plugging another one in incase that gets fried..? 8-)
<Myrtti> don't plug it in *yet*
<Ziroday> Hi, why are hostnames from mibbet blocked in #ubuntu-offtopic but not #ubuntu?
<Myrtti> because Floodbots can do exceptions on only one channel at a time
<Ziroday> ah, so no offtopic for me :(
<Ziroday> thanks Myrtti
<Myrtti> unless you talk sweetly to my ear and convince me that you'll behave nicely
<Ziroday> oh I'm good
<Ziroday> na its just cause im stuck in the sheraton and they block everything outside port 80
<Myrtti> are you on a one time visit with mibbit to offtopic or do you plan to visit more often?
<Myrtti> when are you due home?
<Ziroday> anyway I have to go
<Ziroday> sorry family emergency
<Myrtti> np
<stdin> *FYI: (another) new bot command for the bot
<stdin> @help comment
<ubottu> stdin: (comment <id> <comment>) -- Adds <comment> to the ban with <id>, use @bansearch to find the id of a ban
<stdin> if you ban and want to add a comment without having to visit the tracker you can use that
<ikonia> stdin: nice effort of the bots
 * Myrtti gives stdin a hug
<ikonia> played with it a pm
<stdin> small changes to usage, major changes to code
<stdin> python fun all the way :|
 * Myrtti gives stdin a lollipop
<PriceChild> stdin: any chance that you could be messaged the id when you ban/kick? :P
 * PriceChild runs
 * Myrtti giggles
<stdin> PriceChild: yep, I have that in my nubotu :p
<Myrtti> ♥
<stdin> it sends you a msg with the ban ID so you can comment
 * PriceChild is reminded of dircbot
<stdin> tonyyarusso: I've also implemented your suggestion to clear out obsolete bans from the tracker when we need to :)
<PriceChild> stdin: could you explain that one please?
<stdin> PriceChild: bans that were removed in the channel when the bot was absent or split are still shown as set in the tracker, so I've made a function to detect the remove bans and mark them as removed in the tracker
<PriceChild> ahh very funky
<PriceChild> any adverse effects?
<nalioth> PriceChild: you'd better hope that doesn't come to pass . . . .
<PriceChild> nalioth: hmm?
<stdin> nope, just that the tracker is more accurate
<nalioth> PriceChild: a bothersome bot
<PriceChild> stdin: so there's no chance of it crashing when it scans through a large database and the channel ban list for example?
<PriceChild> nalioth: you love it!
<stdin> PriceChild: not any more, I've learnt how to use threads :p
<stdin> it will start scanning the banlist for channels when it starts up, sending one /mode <channel> b every 10 seconds to limit load
<stdin> takes about 2-3 mins to sync but then it updates itself
<stdin> it remains responsive during those 2-3 mins though
<nalioth> stdin: you're doing a fine job.  if you feel the need to succumb to PriceChilds suggestiion,, here is one of mine:  make the messages "opt in"
<stdin> nalioth: that was my intention :)
<stdin> it would only send you a msg when you ban so you can comment on it, but you can find the ID from the @bansearch command
<jpds> What about the people who do not have access to the bantracker/bot functions?
<PriceChild> stdin: he doesn't want it sending that message at all, unless he's told you he wants it
<stdin> jpds: if they have ops in a channel ubottu is in, they should have access right?
<PriceChild> nope
<stdin> I can check if they have access before sending the msg anyway
<stdin> everyone with +v in here has a special "capability" with the bot called 'bantracker', all I'd have to do is check the user has it
<jpds> ok, brilliant :)
<nalioth> stdin: i don't want it send a msg _every_ _time_ _i_ ban.
<stdin> and anyone who gets added to the launchpad team automatically gets added to the bot with that capability
<stdin> nalioth: I can find a way to limit it to only happen when requested, right now it's only in my devel bot. so you don't have to worry about it for now
<nalioth> i have /ignored dircbot because i don't like being bothered every time i initiate a 10-minute-self-removing ban
<jpds> -@bannotify off
<ikonia> nalioth: how do you set a 10 minute self removin ban please.
<ikonia> nalioth: I meant to ask you that a while ago
<nalioth> ikonia: i use auto_bleh.pl
<Myrtti> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<ikonia> nalioth: as do I, I didn't see that function
<nalioth>   /at %target-nick
<ikonia> got it
<ikonia> I saw it
<nalioth> i find 10 minutes far exceeds most trolls attention span
<ikonia> I've seen you use it with mostly positive results, hence why I meant to ask
<nalioth> and if it's an ignorant user, it gives them time to think
<nalioth>  (and i'm very lazy and don't like parsing bans manually  :P)
<nalioth> especially not in all the channels i operate in
<stdin> oops
<Myrtti> ooooopppsss???!!!
 * Myrtti larts stdin 
<Myrtti> FIX IT
<stdin> already have
<stdin> it was just a small typo
<Bodsda> hello
<stdin> (that sent me 20 msgs in one go)
<Myrtti> "oops"
<Myrtti> hello Bodsda
<Bodsda> i was here about a week or 2 ago asking for a change to the factoid !ot , i dont think it tells people they are being off topic, it merely lists 3 channels. Could someone please take a look at this for me
<Bodsda> anyone?
<Myrtti> !ot
<genii> Please do something about this bot which is PMing me:
<genii> [18:11:39] <Jonathan_Food_Ru> Hello. If you have recently lost a loved one or expect to lose a loved one very soon you should come check out #Budget-Casket. We are the leader in budget caskets for deceased loved ones that won't break the bank. We offer quality handmade caskets in oak, pine, and other quality woods at an affordable price. So come to #Budget-Casket for more info.
<Bodsda> ubot3 ot
<ubot3> And the magical fairies came in and stole the crown from underneath the apple tree...
<Bodsda> wtf??
<Bodsda> oops sorry
<jussi01> Bodsda: patience
<jussi01> Bodsda: she is syncing
<Bodsda> jussi01, ubotu is a she?
<ubottu> And the magical fairies came in and stole the crown from underneath the apple tree...
<jussi01> Bodsda: correct
<stdin> it's temperamental and often falls for no reason, of course it's a girl ;)
<Bodsda> thats a different factoid to the one she says in #ubuntu
 * stdin runs far far away
<Bodsda> hah, run very fast stdin
<stdin> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<Myrtti> !ot-#ubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot-#ubuntu
<stdin> !ot
<ubottu> And the magical fairies came in and stole the crown from underneath the apple tree...
<stdin> !-ot
<ubottu> ot-#ubuntu-ops has no aliases - added by Mez on 2008-06-11 14:45:54
<ubottu> ot is <alias> offtopic - added by LjL on 2007-02-14 17:11:04
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<stdin> [23:17]<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome
<Myrtti> there we go
<Bodsda> yes that one
<Bodsda> i dont believe the factoid says anything to the person about being offtopic, its more of a channel list
<genii> Ok these PM ing adbots are at it again, same origin CrowLead - n=khpopo@adsl-76-192-20-137.dsl.rcsntx.sbcglobal.net   in this case
<genii> eg: [18:19:16] <CrowLead> Do u like 2 sk8board? So do I. Well, I thought it would b a good idea 2 get a IRC channel for sk8ers goin, so if u wanna talk about sk8in den com 2 #sk8! 2 talk bout all things sk8in. Can u ollie? Tell us in #sk8! Can u do k00l tricks? Tell us in #sk8! Got a new deck? Com 2 #sk8! Da more sk8ers in da chat da merrier. So come 2 #sk8! 2day 2 talk about all things sk8in, rad or not.
<Bodsda> no one in sk8!
<nalioth> Bodsda: genii: ignore that, please
<nalioth> it's just a troll making trouble
<genii> nalioth: It's f***ing annoying
<nalioth> quite
<Bodsda> ok, sorry nalioth
<nalioth> and that is exactly what the idiot is trying to achieve
<genii> Especially the one wanting me to visit # Budget-Casket is morbid
<Bodsda> i got one wanting me to visit #victorias-secret i found someone there and shouted at him
<genii> hehe
<Bodsda> hey guys, just a heads up, theres a troll idling in #ubuntu called martag   hes flooded once already
<nalioth> Bodsda: are you sure?
<nalioth> "no such nick"
<Bodsda> apologies    martgag
<Bodsda> he hasnt done anything for 5 mins, i was just givin a heads up
<nalioth> Bodsda: accidental pastes happen to everyone
<Bodsda> i dont believe it to be accidental. but ok
 * Myrtti huggles everyone
#ubuntu-ops 2008-07-29
<genii> Another bot on the loose MIRCBRAAD
<Myrtti> you could report them straight to #freenode, I believe
<genii> Myrtti: They all so far today have not been in any channels I am, just unsolicited PMs. I'll go there when the next one strikes :)
<Myrtti> yup
 * genii puts on a pot of coffee before he goes 
<Myrtti> so they've got an agent on #ubuntu which proxies users to the actual sp...
<Myrtti> oh well
 * Flannel thinks cgibin is a troll (in -offtopic)
<Myrtti> is any other -ot op awake than me?
 * Myrtti pokes Pici
 * Pici pokes the Myrtti 
 * nalioth pokes the Pici 
<tonyyarusso> stdin: whoohoo!
 * nalioth sips his marmite tea
<nalioth> Flannel: klined
<Myrtti> HYVää HUOMENTA lapsukaiset ♥ ♥ ♥
<Tm_T> menta
 * Myrtti slaps Tm_T on the tush and grins
 * Myrtti runs around her apartment and smiles wildly
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: looks wayyy too happy this morning
<Myrtti> too happy? NEVAH
<gnomefreak> anyone german or dutch for that matter
 * Myrtti pinches gnomefreaks cheek
 * gnomefreak not really sure how to search for trtanslation without knwon lang
 * gnomefreak blushes
 * Tm_T hugs Myrtti 
 * jussi01 has dutch grandparents - can idetify dutch, but not speak it
 * gnomefreak hugs grandpa Tm_T 
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: <3
<Myrtti> *squeek*
<Myrtti> I wubs you all
<Tm_T> atheros wifi drivers free? http://mobile.slashdot.org/mobile/08/07/26/2138228.shtml
<gnomefreak> Umlaut öäüÖÄÜ?  is that dutch
<jussi01> sigh, who can I kill?
<Tm_T> jussi01: what's up, son?
<gnomefreak> or russin
<gnomefreak> both have crossed my mind
<jussi01> usb doesnt mount n plugin anymore :(
<jussi01> gnomefreak: many languages have umlauts - but yeah...
<gnomefreak> jussi01: yeah == it is dutch?
<jussi01> gnomefreak: umlaut is just the ? on top
<gnomefreak> ah
<jussi01> gnomefreak: can you give me more context?
<gnomefreak> jussi01: open a file with an Umlaut öäüÖÄÜ (like the attached one)
 * gnomefreak doesnt like opening files without knowing what im downloading and opening
<jussi01> gnomefreak: so open a file with one of those characters in the name...
<gnomefreak> would have been nice if he told me more about OO.o as in word pesentation ect..
<jussi01> gnomefreak: Id say that would help - is this a bug?
<gnomefreak> jussi01: yes but i was ablet o reproduce already thanks for help
<jussi01> :)
 * Myrtti scream WOOOO
<Myrtti> .--->
<Tm_T> YAYYY!
<Tm_T> smallfoot haven't come back lately, have you noticed?
<Myrtti> not even on -se
<jussi01> hrm, whats the easiest way to back up an entire hdd?
<Tm_T> dd or cat?
<ikonia> msg ubottu @blogin
<ikonia> oops
<gnomefreak> can someone please join #kubuntu if you are not already there. let me know if someone pms you
<ikonia> on my way
<gnomefreak> ikonia: thanks
<gnomefreak> name used to pm is dileep
<ikonia> nothing yet
<bazhang> he's in there
<jussi01> nothing for me
<bazhang> here either
<gnomefreak> 06:46 <dileep> hello welcome
<gnomefreak> this is in pm
<gnomefreak> 06:46 <gnomefreak> hi, is there something i can help you with?
<gnomefreak> 06:47 <dileep> yeah sure
<gnomefreak> 06:47 <dileep>  hello help me to learn linux
<gnomefreak> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<jpds> So... not a bot.
<gnomefreak> good i did give me right command
<gnomefreak> jpds: nope
<gnomefreak> but why me?
<jussi01> gnomefreak: you are "special" :P
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: "ubuntu/member" perhaps?
<jpds> gnomefreak: Prehaps he saw thy velvet cloak?
<gnomefreak> helping him learn linux can take months
<gnomefreak> good point
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: bah, sorry, me and my mistabbing
<gnomefreak> anyone have a few spare months to teach him linux?
<Tm_T> not me
<Tm_T> jussi01 makes sure of that <3
 * jussi01 runs scared of Tm_T
<Tm_T> jussi01: ...but you can't hide, son
<bazhang> asking about developing gtk in kubuntu channel: priceless
<ikonia> for everything else, there is mastercard....
<bazhang> haha
<jussi01> rofl
<gnomefreak> :(
 * gnomefreak wonders if Tm_T is dad who is mom? i want my mommy!!!!!
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<jussi01> gnomefreak: myrtti... :P
<jussi01> gnomefreak: and Im big brother :P
<gnomefreak> ;)
<bazhang> gordboy in #ubuntu
<jpds> Well, that's that.
<bazhang> he'll surely be back
<jpds> Yep
<jpds> What does he want anyway?
<bazhang> to replace all ubuntu maintainers
 * jpds wonders where the "denied access" comes from.
<gnomefreak> bazhang: not an op in #ubuntu?
<bazhang> gnomefreak, sure; he has ceased-->is asking that question an instaban?
<bazhang> he was warned then kicked and came back
<bazhang> gooody got kicked (was gordboy)
 * jpds left him a message.
<gnomefreak> thanks
<jpds> gnomefreak: I've banforwared gordboy here.
<gnomefreak> bazhang: gooody was an accident
<jussi01> sigh... [14:21:27] <flaccid> try os x :o
<jpds> And gooody is now back in #u
<gnomefreak> jpds: thanks i saw that after i banned him
<gnomefreak> i remember that nick
<gnomefreak> not sure why though
<jpds> [!] mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host86-153-197-18.range86-153.btcentralplus.com]] by gnomefreak
<jpds> One too many "]"s there
<gnomefreak> oh damn i didnt see that
<ikonia> is gooody gordboy ?
<gnomefreak> no
<jpds> Just remove the ban, he already has one bringing him here.
<ikonia> good
<bazhang> no gooody is good
<gnomefreak> gordboy left before i started to ban him
<jpds> bazhang: Oh, goodie!
<gnomefreak> jpds: should it be removed or will it screw with your ban?
<bazhang> haha
<jpds> gnomefreak: The ban won't have any affect with that ] there.
<gnomefreak> oh good
<jussi01> -ot ops might want to look in..
<Pici> hm?
<jussi01> Pici: take a look in -offtopic
<Pici> jussi01: just got here, looking.
 * jussi01 should probably get some access there, but meh... 
<gnomefreak> hes gone
 * Hobbsee pokes Tm_T with a stick
<Pici> gnomefreak: I see, thanks.
<gnomefreak> hes really starting to get old with him
 * jussi01 hugs gnomefreak
 * gnomefreak hugs jussi01 
<gnomefreak> hes in my pm now
<jussi01> gnomefreak: have fun...
<gnomefreak> wtf is that
<ikonia> what a time waster
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: kiitoksia, lapsikulta
<gnomefreak> @host86-153-197*!#ubuntu-o*@* shouldnt that show up as ops
<jpds> Looks like gnomefreak has a fan.
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: who's your new fan?
<gnomefreak> i dont know but if you mean gordboy he is leaving ubuntu ;)
<Tm_T> oh no
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: can I have some log?
<Pici> gnomefreak: fixed.
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: yes let me get it from logs
<gnomefreak> Pici: thanks
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: thanks, son
<gnomefreak> acnt understand why i couldnt use -ops
<Pici> Because your client didnt understand what you were trying to do.
<Pici> I need to manually do forwards, I can't use my /csban aliases for that.
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/503003
<gnomefreak> Pici: i did manually do it
 * Pici shrugs
<gnomefreak> oh well crap happens
<Pici> I mean, /mode +b n!u@h!#channel
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: and no i didnt reply. that is whole log using pastebinit to post it
<gnomefreak> i used by typing it /mode +b @host86-153-197-18.range86-153.btcentralplus.com!#ubuntu-ops
<gnomefreak> should have ban forwarded him
<Pici> You forgot the *!* in front of it then.
<jpds> *!*@ *
<gnomefreak> ah thats right i wasnt using script :(
<gnomefreak> damn i really do need coffee
<Tm_T> hrrr
<gnomefreak> brb making some
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: I wonder how ##linux has to do with him
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: hes not really that important since he cant obey rules
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: dont know
<gnomefreak> brb coffee
<Pici> ##linux has rules too
<ikonia> got my eye on him
<ikonia> there is guy in there feeding him though
<ikonia> ooh and limcore is in there too, genius
<Hobbsee> AlmightyCthulhu apparently hasn't learnt to be useful yet
<ikonia> who ?
<Hobbsee> he's bene in and out of here for a while, remember?
<ikonia> there are so many....
<jpds> Hobbsee: I'll watch -bugs
<Hobbsee> jpds: \o/
<Myrtti> Hello
<Pici> Hi!
<Myrtti> Yay. Phone crashed
<Myrtti> How are we doing on this glorious day?
<Myrtti> And, what has forums decided re almightycthulhu?
<jpds> Myrtti: He went quiet after Hobb.see stepped her foot down.
<Myrtti> Hm. I've got a bad feeling about his bans. We might end up having lots of troubles with the amount of publicity and image issues...
<Pici> ah
<Pici> O'
<jpds> RLY?
<Pici> er, I'm trying to figure out these logs.
<jpds> Plenty of bot abuse in #u
<Tm_T> hmmmm
<Tm_T> hug me?
<jpds> I did that.
 * Pici hugs Tm_T 
<Tm_T> <3
<Pici> Was he banned from the forums? and came here to contest?
<Myrtti> Yup
<Tm_T> interesting
<Hobbsee> jpds: yeah, thankfully.
<Tm_T> I wonder why he was banned, all his doings are still available?
<jussi01> so, wonderful ops, what is the stance on our favourite program, ultimatix?
<Tm_T> jussi01: what's that?
<Pici> automatix?
<Tm_T> Pici: no cursing
 * jussi01 thinks ultimatix sounds like it straight out of Asterix bookx
<Pici> :X
<elkbuntu> aww, i was just about to go to bed. why are you giving me nightmare fodder? :Þ
<jpds> -> #ubuntu
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: =)
<jussi01> ultimatix is the successor to automatix
<elkbuntu> ugh.
<Pici> jussi01: ehh?
<elkbuntu> i really dread to think what it does
<Pici> me to
<Pici> er, too /me needs more caffeine
<Tm_T> jussi01: if it's not supported by us, it's not supported by us
<jussi01> http://ultamatix.com/
<jpds> Oh damn, the talk of it has moved to #ubuntu-uk already.
<Hobbsee> jpds: why is that a case of damn?  surely that's a good thing, as less people are exposed.
<elkbuntu> is it just me, or um... does the first few paragraphs of that site make little sense
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: it's not you
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: the whole site isn't making much sense
<Tm_T> anyone find any indication of license?
<jussi01> I pronounce Ultamatix evil!
<jussi01> :P
<Flannel> jussi01: That goes without saying
<Tm_T> yeah
 * jpds doesn't like the look of it.
<Tm_T> I mean, seriously, not a single word about license
<Flannel> Tm_T: AlmightyCthulhu's bans are available in the BT.  For the most part, they probably ought to be dropped (or at least, the ones a month ago, I have no idea what's happened recently with him)
<Tm_T> roger
<jussi01> @bansearch AlmightyCthulhu
<ubottu> jussi01: Error: You don't have the bantracker capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<jussi01> right...
<jussi01> @admin capability add jussi01 bantracker
<ubottu> jussi01: The operation succeeded.
<jussi01> @bansearch AlmightyCthulhu
<ubottu> jussi01: Match: *!*@c-69-245-242-199.hsd1.in.comcast.net by vorian in #ubuntuforums on Jun 17 2008 01:22:00 (ID: 1726)
<ubottu> jussi01: Match: *!*@c-69-245-242-199.hsd1.in.comcast.net by ompaul in #ubuntu-offtopic on Jun 15 2008 09:37:59 (ID: 1673)
<Pici> The only license info I can find is the following, but in the actual package "The packaging is (C) 2008, TheeMahn <theemahn@yahoo.com> and is licensed under the GPL, see `/usr/share/common-licenses/GPL'."
<Tm_T> interesting
<Tm_T> where's sources?
<Tm_T> or do I have to load the deb and unpack it?
<jpds> Tm_T: It looks like a bunch of python scripts
<Tm_T> I see...
<Pici> Yep.
<jpds> And that copyright is wrong (in a way)
<jussi01> yay for konqueror crashes ;(
<Tm_T> ye, well, I cannot see why sources arent downloadable on site
<Pici> Ugh. Lots of sudo apt-get --assume-yes --force-yes install $somepackages in /etc/ultamatix/ax_data/gutsy.autoscript
<Pici> anyway, meeting time.
<Tm_T> Pici: what did you expect? ;-P
<jussi01> bleh
<elkbuntu> eeep. bedtime. nite
<jussi01> Do we need to get MJG to write a review of this one also?
<Tm_T> jussi01: yes
 * jussi01 should really go home...
<elkbuntu> now *that* will be bedtime reading
 * jpds blinks at the first few lines of http://pastebin.com/f100c6502
<Tm_T> jpds: yeah, plays some "music" loudly when runned
<elkbuntu> pygame?
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, you braved it?
<jussi01> ok, Im taking bets on the age of this prankster... :P
<jpds> jussi01: Oi.
<jpds> ;-)
<jussi01> oops
<elkbuntu> 14
 * jussi01 hugs jpds
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: nope, you can tell it by reading some forum posts and those few first lines
 * jpds hugs jussi01 back.
<jussi01> ok, off home
<Tm_T> jussi01: must be 17
<elkbuntu> really? what do they tell you?
<Tm_T> jussi01: go go
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: that they had earphones on, and ears bleeding after
<jpds> elkbuntu: dpkg --info ultamatix-1.8.0-3_all.deb -> Maintainer: TheeMahn <theemahn2003@yahoo.com>
<elkbuntu> the author is 5? :Þ
<Tm_T> nope
<Tm_T> but nice that he uses his own name ;)
<elkbuntu> heh
<jpds> whois ultamatix.com reveals all.
<Tm_T> yeah, but, being packagemaintainer without your own name... hrrr
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, that's what worries you?
<elkbuntu> you see that script but the packagemaintainer name is what bothers you?
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: no, it all worries me
<elkbuntu> good
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: I'm about to trying lintian and linda etc with that package
<elkbuntu> wear protective clothing
<elkbuntu> or at least a raincoat
<elkbuntu> they're going to puke all over you
<gnomefreak> ultramatix == automatix?
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: no, worse
<elkbuntu> much worse
<gnomefreak> oh god
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: yes?
<elkbuntu> you thought arnie was on crack....
<gnomefreak> i said gog not dad
<gnomefreak> god even
<gnomefreak> he still is
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: oh, but I'm both?
<gnomefreak> ;)
<elkbuntu> ok, granted. but this guy is on something much harder
<gnomefreak> as long as we dont package it and noone uses it we should be fine
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: but people does use it
<gnomefreak> we should really hav ea sign on the door saying you sue this ask them for support
<jpds> lintian ultamatix-1.8.0-3_all.deb | wc -l
<jpds> 129
<Tm_T> jpds: yeah
<gnomefreak> we cant be reasonible for breackage if someone uses it
<Tm_T> beautiful
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: exactly
<elkbuntu> hmm, nice typo, good idea
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: sorry email for last ~4 hours
<gnomefreak> hands are getting tired
<gnomefreak> brb coffee
<elkbuntu> jpds, sums it up nicely
<elkbuntu> ok, i really gotta go bed now. ninite
<jpds> I wonder how he even managed to package it: E: ultamatix: debian-changelog-file-missing-or-wrong-name
<Tm_T> http://pastebin.com/d373a6d82
<Tm_T> I mean, seriously...
 * Hobbsee blinks
<Tm_T> I just love how they assume your architechture after so sophisticated check
<gnomefreak> how about factoid something like using this app can result in no official support as it violates official Ubuntu usage standards. referring users or suggesting users use this may result in: first time warning 2nd time removal from chat 3rd time being banned for 24 hours
<gnomefreak> its long but its just an outline
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: sounds good
<gnomefreak> oh and cause breakage during Ubuntu official updates due to depends
<gnomefreak> but its still way too long,
<gnomefreak> would say wiki but that would allow anyone to change it to thier liking
<jpds> Maybe make a wiki page and link to it in the factoid?
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: awww, you know.... when installing restricted packages from ubuntu repositories, first rm -rf users gstreamer settings =)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Tm_T> oooo this is good, real good =)
<gnomefreak> ut oh
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: how good/bad/ugly?
<gnomefreak> is there atleast a removal script or is it a .deb and what does it remove besides its own packages
<gnomefreak> !automatix
<ubottu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<gnomefreak> well there goes that idea
<gnomefreak> wrong bot name
<ikonia> if the people who worked on systems like automatix put the effort into things like restricted driver manager, and synaptic the contribution would be fantastic
<gnomefreak> !no automatix is <reply> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubottu WorksorMe
<ubottu> I'll remember that gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> anyone testing it maybe blog about it so we can point to blog?
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: I dare not to test it myself, son
<pleia2> gnomefreak: WorksorMe ?
<pleia2> er
<pleia2> WorksForMe
<pleia2> missed the F
<gnomefreak> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<gnomefreak> pleia2: it was already there i just changed bot name
<pleia2> gnomefreak: before it was /msg ubotu WorksForMe and now it's /msg ubottu WorksorMe
<pleia2> I just doublechecked
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: test == just look into what it does and how it does it no need to test it
<gnomefreak> ubotu no longer is running seveas took it when he left
<gnomefreak> is
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: you missed F
<pleia2> no, I'm saying the command is wrong, it has to be "WorksForMe" not "WorksorMe"
<gnomefreak> oh damn
 * Tm_T hugs pleia2 
 * pleia2 hugs Tm_T 
<gnomefreak> !no automatix is <reply> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubottu WorksForMe
<ubottu> I'll remember that gnomefreak
<pleia2> :)
<gnomefreak> fixed thanks for pointing it out
<gnomefreak> ok off to cook carrots and get a real drink
<energY> Hey
<Pici> How can we help?
<Pici> Yes.. its me again.
<energY> Can someone kick 3 people from #ubuntu so it becomes 1337 people there?
<Pici> ...
<energY> Make that 4 people...
<Pici> No.
<energY> Pici: Where did I see you before?
<Pici> energY: I was just talking to you in #defocus
<energY> Oh, about netsplits
<energY> So many nicks, hard to remember...
<energY> So it isn't four bots or something we can kick?
<Pici> no.
<Pici> Do you have a serious question to ask here?
<energY> Not reallt
<energY> really*
<Pici> energY: Please see the channel topic then.
<energY> What is LoCo?
<Pici> Local Ubuntu user groups.
<energY> Like ubuntu norway?
<Pici> Yes
<energY> Does cities have their own ubuntu groups?
<Pici> energY: Some do, but again, this really isnt the place to discuss it.  #ubuntu-locoteams might have more information for you or...
<Pici> !loco
<ubottu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<Pici> !idle | energY
<ubottu> energY: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Flannel> lovely that the only usage of LP for ultamatix is blueprints, and the only blueprint is "Fix all known issues Automatix had"
<Tm_T> =)
<ikonia> I don't like that
<Pici> Where?
<ikonia> why is there a blueprint for an automatix style product
<ikonia> it's not needed
<ikonia> or in my opinion wanted
<Flannel> ikonia: Because 19 hours ago he decided he wanted to make a LP project
<Flannel> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/theemahn2003
<ikonia> I just wish for things like that people would work with the existing tools to improve them
<Flannel> It might be possible to do that with this one.  He doesn't seem like a bad kid, just a little misguided.
<ikonia> is this matt garrett posting this ?
<Flannel> No, but the "blueprint" links to his blog, instead of an actual blueprint
<ikonia> so it should be canned then
<ikonia> thats not a blue print or a spec
<ikonia> thats not what launhpad is for
<ikonia> thats just a random page
<Pici> The blueprint links to mjg59's post about automatix
<ikonia> exactly, thats not a blue print
<ikonia> thats not a "spec"
<Flannel> Oh dear, now there's two blueprints
<ikonia> and the post of "main only minor issues remain"
<ikonia> this is joke and a waste or launchpad resources
<Flannel> now there's three!
<Flannel> somebody, make the bad man stop.
<Flannel> mmm, no, still only two.
<ikonia> this is silly there must be a standard / approval to submitting a project, surly,
 * Flannel isn't comfortable with the new LP yet.
<Pici> ikonia: nah, a joke was when jdong registered himself as a project. And put his "to-do's" in as milestones.
<ikonia> Pici: this is beyond that, this isn't funny
<Pici> Yeah. :(
<ikonia> complete waste of time and resorources
<ikonia> resources
<Flannel> the scary thing is the praise you see when googling for it.
<Pici> Because people don't know any better.
<ikonia> I wonder if its worth talking to someone in launchpad
<Pici> Probably not.
<Flannel> Its definatey worth shooting theemahn an email, even if its not posted anywhere.
<ikonia> as it currently stands it's not a project
<ikonia> a spec is not a blog post
<ikonia> and a release goal of "custom cusors"
<ikonia> best thing ubuntu can do is distance them selves from this and not support/dicuss it as it will end up another automatix fight
 * jpds walks slowly away from irc.
<jpds> -irc*
<Pici> I dont know what he is asking nor what he expects as an answer.
<jpds> Exactly.
 * jussi01 sighs
<Pici> hm?
<jussi01> Pici: I have a headache, a sore throat and just generally feel crap
<Pici> jussi01: Well, thats not good.
<ompaul> jussi01, some hot drinks, rest, and a lack of excitement :)
<jussi01> hrm, hot drink, that could be good...
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, soundray said: ubottu, no, coffee =~ s/filtering/filtering hot/
<Pici> !coffee =~s/filtering/filtering hot/
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Pici said: !coffee =~s/filtering/filtering hot/
<Pici> ...
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> Pici: The operation succeeded.
<Pici> !coffee =~s/filtering/filtering hot/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> That was an important 'drop-everything' edit
<ompaul> Pici, has escaped call the pici police
<jussi01> !pici
<ubottu> pici is stuck in a factoid factory! Send help!
<Myrtti> hullo
<Pici> ubottu does not like.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about does not like.
<Pici> er, like.
<Pici> er... LIE
<jussi01> rofl
<ompaul> Daviey, boooooooooooooooo
<ompaul> it hints of thunder outside
<Pici> I like thunder
 * Myrtti hugs jussi01 
 * PriceChild waves
 * Myrtti hugs PriceChild too
<ompaul> Pici, sorry I encouraged it
<jussi01> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<Pici> laggy bot today.
<jussi01> mmm, lemon tea
<Pici> hehe
<Pici> 15:23:25 <?Deckard_Cain> I know that if you type /disco in IRC, it's supposed to enable rainbow color mode, but its not working for me for some reason
<Pici> 15:24:08 [freenode] >>>> Deckard_Cain (n=dcain@12.104.204.211) has left #ubuntu [requested by Pici: "/disco"]
<Myrtti> what antivirus was it again that you suggested
<Myrtti> for windows
<nalioth> avast
<nalioth> avast.com
<nalioth> free for personal use
<Myrtti> the kid wants to keep her vista on the laptop - auntie Myrtti's PC hotline installs some el cheapo antivirus and backs off
<nalioth> don't forget zonealarm free ( to block explorer.exe and any other malware from phoning home )
<Myrtti> I'm SO FED UP WITH THESE FRIGGING WINDOWSES
<jussi01> poor Myrtti, what happened to the good mood?
<Myrtti> no comments
 * jussi01 hugs Myrtti
<PriceChild> I'm up at 5 tomorrow :(
<jussi01> PriceChild: damn, that sucks
<PriceChild> I'm sure it'll be fun :D
<PriceChild> I should make better use of the time I have for ubuntu.
<ubottu> TiredWolf called the ops in #ubuntu (Lhvs)
<Myrtti> mehs.
<mneptok> ugh
<mneptok> no, i don;t want to fly from Montreal to Tokyo for ONLY 2 DAYS
 * Myrtti pokes Tm_T with The Pink Fluffy Pen of Poking™
<Myrtti> *SQUEEEAK*
<ompaul> Myrtti, I has a rules about windozez
<Myrtti> ompaul: you don't do them
<Myrtti> ompaul: I know
<ompaul> Myrtti, I rescue your data - you look after yourself
<ompaul> if you wants gnu I helps you
<Myrtti> that's what I'm trying to do with F-secure Rescue CD
 * ompaul hands Myrtti mount -t /dev/sda1 /windows -o force (see if I care - I can read it)
<mneptok> Myrtti: what's the issue?
<Myrtti> past viral infections
<mneptok> ompaul: you know that has a high probability of data los, yesss?
 * ompaul hands Myrtti mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /windows -o force (see if I care - I can read it)    (sorry typo)
<mneptok> +s
<ompaul> mneptok, yes you know you can't read this disk with dos
<ompaul> mneptok, nor can you mount it
<ompaul> you have one place left
<ompaul> and you do it on the first mount
<mneptok> ompaul: re-mount in Windows, unmount properly, neagte the need for -o
<ompaul> mneptok, if and only if it will start on a windows box
<ompaul> this disk is borked I do not understand it you want me to format y/n is the ms response to it
 * ompaul grins
<mneptok> Myrtti: if virii actually made it onto the machine, you should just re-install Windows
<ompaul> Myrtti, better not -o force unless you are in bad place (last chance hotel)
<ompaul> mneptok, reading the honourable man, from France and it makes it all good ;-)
<ompaul> just in case you were wondering - /me is happier these days
<ompaul> mneptok, the box I had access to for the last couple of hours would not repair under windows, would not mount under -t ntfs
<ompaul> so currently the nice mans couple of thousand useful photos of kids and family are being rescued
<ompaul> instructions left on how to shut down or install ubuntu when the copy action is complete
<ompaul> his call if the latter I will help more tomorrow
<ompaul> if not that is his call
<mneptok> ompaul: rescued as in "your data is recovered" or rescued as in "you run Linux now?"
 * Myrtti hears frogs
<Myrtti> ribbit
<ompaul> mneptok, your data is recovered
<Myrtti> ribbit ribbit
<ompaul> and in a safer place
<mneptok> ompaul: :/
<ompaul> mneptok, I tired
<ompaul> tried even
<ompaul> I tired after I tried
<mneptok> is this person Irish?
<ompaul> he runs one linux box
<ompaul> he is
<ompaul> in his office for web surfing
<mneptok> makes sense, then. the Irish are better off begging for scraps from the table of first world countries than they are controlling their own destiny.
<ompaul> office / shop
<ompaul> hehe
<mneptok> </flame_designed_to_promote_adoption>
<mneptok> ;)
<ompaul> well he knows how it works
<ompaul> but he "invested in photoshop elements" and is addicted to it
<mneptok> he just likes that Ballmer aftertaste?
<ompaul> as I said he has xubuntu in the shop for logging onto web mail etc
<ompaul> well I did not say xubuntu but anyway
<ompaul> box is fast enough for ubuntu but he used to have a really slow one and I put xubuntu on it
<ompaul> and he was happy with it
<ompaul> so when he got a better box I just upgraded his xubuntu
<Myrtti> I lurves gwibber ♥
<ompaul> he saw hardy ubuntu tonight it was what I used to mount the faulty ntfs partition and get at his data - even safe mode command prompt would not let us get into the home directorys
<ompaul> silly broken security model
<ompaul> I can mount partition, I can see past your security though obsecurity
<ompaul> drop the letter e if you want to spell that right
<ompaul> mneptok, for fun: http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/columns/dictators_free_and_open_source_software
<Flannel> nalioth: I prefer comodo for a firewall
<Myrtti> MEH
<nalioth> Flannel: i've not used windows since the year 2000 ( i'm going from memory )
<Jadewolf> Can I be tested for some reason suddenly I can join #ubuntu and I didn't change any settings or upgrade.
<Myrtti> oooookeys
<Flannel> He wants to be tested for rabies?
<Myrtti> WTH is /sajoin ?
<Myrtti> should I know this?
<nalioth> Myrtti: /help sajoin
 * nalioth has no idea
<Myrtti> apparently its forced join on some networks
<Myrtti> /invite gone bad
<MTecknology> I forgot how to make ubottu forward factoid changes...
<MTecknology> !code is Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, netbeans, pida
<ubottu> MTecknology: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<Myrtti> I'll do it!
<Pici> okay!
 * Pici moves over to make more room in the factoid factory
#ubuntu-ops 2008-07-30
 * Pici rolls his eyes
<tomaw> Pici: what's that away stuff in #ubuntu about?
<Pici> tomaw: Oh, just some people accidentally replying to RichiH instead of the user RichW (who is active) and getting notices back from RichiH that hes away/.
<tomaw> ah
<tomaw> I know he using a script that sends a notice if you address him while he's away
<Myrtti> atleast he's not pm'ing
<tomaw> a few staff find it useful but I don't really understand the attraction myself
 * Myrtti shrugs
<Myrtti> since when has the ban on shellium.org been lifted?
 * Pici greps
<Pici> Looks like for at least a month...
<Flannel> How can we help you jryvoan? djs?
<jryvoan> Oh, Forgot I was still here.. was going to report some spam I got when I joined the #ubuntu channel, but it's been like 15 minutes
<djs> Hello.
<djs> I tried to join and it did not give me the channel immediately.
<djs> I wanted to try and introduce our growing community whose goal is to hold a linuxfest in the SE United States.
<djs> Our channel is #southeastlinuxfest , and our website is http://www.southeastlinuxfest.com/wiki
<djs> I did not want to just channel spam, so I wanted to ask how would be best to spread the word most effectively.
<Flannel> djs: You should try talking to LoCo teams in the area
<elky_work> djs: check who is in the access list for the channels, and ask their permission if you're worried
<djs> I have been, but I just want to make sure I won't make some angry mentioning this.
<xim> can someone test me for this dcc bug deal?
<xim> i switched to port 8001 and it still wont let me in
<stdin> did you get sent to #ubuntu-read-topic ?
<xim> yes
<Pici> Did you read the topic? especially the test me part?
<xim> hmm ive tried it, ill try it again
<xim> maybe i messed ups somehow
<xim>  xim: Sorry, but I am unable to test you (are you using your usual nickname?). Please contact the operators (type « /topic » to find out how).
<stdin> @bansearch xim
<ubottu> stdin: No matches found for xim!n=barrett@68-191-210-212.dhcp.dntn.tx.charter.com in any channel
<stdin> are you sure you're banned from #ubuntu?
<Pici> yes, he is.
<xim> i dont know if im *banned* its just forwarding me to #ubuntu-read-topic
<Pici> xim: I'll try the manual test instead then.
<stdin> yep, bot's just being silly
<Pici> xim: ignore any strange characters you get from me.
<stdin> (and please don't post them back)
<Pici> xim: well, if you're still connected, you pass.
<xim> i got your pm, but just some zeros
<Pici> yep
<xim> k sweet thanks it works now
<Pici> xim: You can rejoin #ubuntu now, sorry for the inconvenience
<xim> should it be permanently fixed?
<stdin> unless you change back to the old port, you're safe
<xim> cool thanks
<nickrud> what does this mean: armrp has quit (Killed by LoRez ())
<Pici> nickrud: lorez is a staffer, it appears to be some sort of connection kill, I dont know if its a k-line or not.
<nickrud> Pici thanks, /whois lorez didn't return anything. Heh. /whois is case sensitive, who'd a thunk it ;)
<Pici> nickrud: Are you sure you spelled it right? its not case sensitive afaik.
<nickrud> armrp was complaining about pm spam, I sent him to #freenode and I saw that in a pm. (and I did mispell, can't read. It's been a loong day)
<nalioth> please note that that is NOT how you report a spammer
<nickrud> nalioth who do you report them to?
<nalioth> nickrud: you report them in #freenode, just not like that
<nickrud> nalioth I didn't see how he reported. Was he an ass?
<nalioth> he pasted the exact spam message
<nalioth> klineage ensued
<nickrud> I'll make a note to tell people I haven't seen not to paste there ;)
<nickrud> or maybe not, depending :)
<Flannel> nalioth: What do you think we ought to do re: RootSudo wiki page?  get rid of the "how to disable password prompts" bit? or just slap a huge warning?
<Flannel> er, nickrud.
<Flannel> sorry nalioth
<nickrud> I haven't looked for a long time ... going there
<Flannel> Just scroll down to the bottom.
<Flannel> Looks like it was added in a few revisions by kevin-neobalance
<Flannel> I'm not sure which one I prefer.  Downsides to both.
<nickrud> I'm not sure what I would say there. I had that setup in debian, but never set it up in ubuntu.
<nickrud> It's a security risk, I think that should be mentioned. something like  "If you disable the sudo password for your account, keep in mind that anyone sitting at your unattended machine will have root access.'
<Flannel> as well as anyone connected remotely
<nickrud> true, to that account.
<nickrud> But if they get access that far, they probably already have the password
<Flannel> Unless youre set up SSH via keys, I guess.
<Flannel> or even a bot exploit
<Flannel> or some other daemon/service/whatever run as a user
<nickrud> yes
<nickrud> "If you disable the sudo password for your account, you will seriously compromise the security of your machine, by both physical and remote access"
<nickrud> "If you disable the sudo password for your account, you will seriously compromise the security of your machine. Anyone sitting at your unattended machine will have complete root access,  and remote exploits become much easier for malicious crackers."
<nickrud> "If you disable the sudo password for your account, you will seriously compromise the security of your computer. Anyone sitting at your unattended, logged in account will have complete root access,  and remote exploits become much easier for malicious crackers."
<nickrud> poke flannel
<Flannel> nickrud: aye
<nickrud> or simply cut it back out. I'm of two minds here
<Flannel> Check that out
 * Flannel couldn't find a page with a big warning icon thing, although he knows thats addable.
<Flannel> I originally had both things bold, but figured the monotony would lose its effect, so... one gets yellow!
<nickrud> I was just thinking about that. Yellow is good ;)
<Flannel> Its not in HelpOnEditing, and... I know I've seen a page recently with them, but couldn't remember which
<nickrud> Flannel attachment:IconsPage/IconWarning3.png
<Flannel> just... insert?
<nickrud> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IconsPage , warning1.png looks ok to
<nickrud> *too
<Flannel> Ah lovely.
<Flannel> stop.png?
<Flannel> IconDialog-Warning1.png
<nickrud> yeah, either. The hand is emphatic for sure though
<Flannel> Hmm, doesn't seem to want to work.
<Flannel> Oh, I'd have to attach it to that page... is there no way to just... link?
<nickrud> {{attachment:IconWarning3.png}} I think is the syntax
 * nickrud has not edited the wiki in a long time <hangs head>
<Flannel> heh
<Flannel> I tried that, in and otuside the table... doesn't want to work.
<Flannel> I'll keep fiddling.
<nickrud> the yellow is pretty solid, anyway
<tonyyarusso> XKCD rocks today, again.
<Flannel> ah, there we go.
<Flannel> {{attachment:IconsPage/IconDialog-Warning1.png}}
<nickrud> yeah, I copied from the same page, it didn't need the PAGE ref ;)
<Flannel> Alright, I'll let someone else deal with the cell border, since my attempts were fruitless
<Flannel> Looks pretty good though
<nickrud> yep. Wanna poke Bogus, or should I
<Flannel> nickrud: Go aheda
<Flannel> nice tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> Meanwhile in not-so-nice land, yet ANOTHER news story about cops assaulting cyclists for no reason making waves, via Digg.
<nickrud> http://www.jazzandblues.org/programming/listen/links/?path=kkjz1.pls for real listening pleasure
<Tm_T> Myrtti: yes?
<jussi01> Huomenta!
<jussi01> xim: Is there anything else we can help you with?
<jussi01> !idle > xim
<ubottu> xim, please see my private message
<jussi01> huomenta Myrtti
<Myrtti> good morning
<Myrtti> you've got psychic skills
<jussi01> how so?
<Myrtti> how did you know to say good morning to me when I had just connected?
<Myrtti> notify?
<jussi01> no Idea, but this reminded me:
<jussi01> [11:02:48] --> Myrtti (i=myrtti@murjottava.myrtti.fi) has joined #ubuntu-ops
<jussi01> [11:02:48] *** Mode #ubuntu-ops +v Myrtti by ChanServ
<jussi01> [11:02:48] --> Myrtti (i=myrtti@murjottava.myrtti.fi) has joined #ubuntu-ops
<jussi01> [11:02:48] *** Mode #ubuntu-ops +v Myrtti by ChanServ
<jussi01> crap...
<Myrtti> ah
<Myrtti> kapsi had some connection problems
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> Im off to lunch, so see you late
<jussi01> r
<Myrtti> or - calkins had
<Myrtti> seeya
<Flannel> Myrtti: You connceted 27 minutes before jussi01 said morning.
<Flannel> connected, even.
<Flannel> oh, and that's aleady been said.
 * Flannel ignores himself.
 * Myrtti pokes Tm_T 
<nickrud> Insomnia, Flannel ?
<Flannel> nickrud: What?  Its only 150?
<nickrud> heh. your day must start late most of the time
<Flannel> eh, well, not working tomorrow, so I can stay up later than usual, but 2ish is usually when I go to bed anyway
 * nalioth loves insomnia
<nickrud> texans. What can you say?
<nalioth> insomnia strikes w/o thought to all (wo)men
<nalioth> even caligornians
<Flannel> all nighters are a wonderful thing.
<nickrud> yep. I was infected while in texas. It flares on days we have earthquakes
<Flannel> heh
<nickrud> first time I wasn't on the ground floor for an quake. Only 5 floors up, but it was interesting
<Flannel> Where abouts in the state?
<nickrud> by LAX.
<Flannel> Ah, pretty close.
<nickrud> yeah. biggest I've been in, but the most effect
<Flannel> Was pretty tame all the way down here, lasted for a while though.
<Flannel> People still freak out, sort of sad.
<nickrud> it was a long one. I did find a doorway to stand in.
<Flannel> nickrud: In Ubuntu you just use pinning to pin versions
<ikonia> who's in texas ?
<Flannel> ikonia: texans
<nickrud> Flannel I used pinning extensively when I was running a mixed unstable/experimental system. But it's been a long time, I don't have the fu anymore
<nickrud> ikonia nalioth is a true East Texan.
<nalioth> no
 * nalioth is from Houston
<Flannel> nickrud: Just don't look at the wiki page.  Someone perverted it rather aptly.
<nickrud> nalioth may not be by birth, but you have the taint ;)
<nalioth> "east Texas" is northeast
<Myrtti> I lived in Cosa Mesa for few months
<Myrtti> favorite place - Barnes and Nobles
<Myrtti> (or Huntington Beach)
<nickrud> huntington beach is only a few miles down the road. I usually end up in Santa Monica or Venice when I head for the beach though
<bazhang> fake> how to say,  ubuntu is worst linux disto
<nickrud> you'd say, "Ubuntu is the worst distro."
<Flannel> heh
<Myrtti> I'll mute him for next unproductive poke
<bazhang> right; at least spell distro correctly :)
<bazhang> hello srinux
<srinux> hello
<srinux> i go to sleep  i am from panama XD
<bazhang> how may we assist you
<srinux> 4:13am bye
<stdin> mmm, k
<Myrtti> okies
<nickrud> polite visitor :)
<Flannel> awwww... can someone look up the gutsy winehq sources.list entry? my DNS decided to crap out on my at the exact wrong time
<Flannel> oh, nevermind
<Myrtti> what's the official policy on naming deb packages made of _git_ pulls?
<Myrtti> surely the release isn't "git4c7b196a929658c958c7f08a8b77cd707086d3fb" >__<
<Flannel> probably version~git[date]
<Flannel> or something.  Definately tilde involved
<Myrtti> Jul 28 18:22:37 2008 ... so shell-fm_0.5_~git20080728 ?
<Flannel> version~ to make sure when version is put into the real repos, it gets favored over the non-official one
<Myrtti> shell-fm_0.5~git20080728 ?
<Flannel> and then after that... I suppose you could do whatever.  prevu does version~[target]prevu1
<Flannel> and I'm sure the 1 on the end changes
<Flannel> -motu probably could tell you (and actually know)
 * Myrtti shrugs
<Myrtti> I roll only for my personal use with checkinstall
<Flannel> then do whatever you'd like after the tilde.  version~thisishowIfeeltoday
<gnomefreak> who broke the bot? :(
<Myrtti> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: i cant add factoids
<Myrtti> !fail | gnomefreak
<ubottu> gnomefreak: FAILZ!
<gnomefreak> !ultramatix is <reply> ultramatix is not supported by Ubuntu. It can cause system damage and should not be used, if you need support with it please join #ultramatix for support. If you refer or suggest users install Ultramatix you are subject to a warning the first time, a removal from channel for second time and a ban for the third time.
<ubottu> gnomefreak: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> Myrtti: The operation succeeded.
<gnomefreak> @login
<ubottu> gnomefreak: The operation succeeded.
<gnomefreak> !ultramatix is <reply> ultramatix is not supported by Ubuntu. It can cause system damage and should not be used, if you need support with it please join #ultramatix for support. If you refer or suggest users install Ultramatix you are subject to a warning the first time, a removal from channel for second time and a ban for the third time.
<ubottu> gnomefreak: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jussi01> gnomefreak: leave out the reply
<jussi01> then add it in a sec
<gnomefreak> huh? leave it out than add it?
<jussi01> gnomefreak: watch
<ikonia> gnomefreak: thank you !
<jussi01> !ultramatix is ultramatix is not supported by Ubuntu. It can cause system damage and should not be used, if you need support with it please join #ultramatix for support. If you refer or suggest users install Ultramatix you are subject to a warning the first time, a removal from channel for second time and a ban for the third time.
<gnomefreak> ikonia: np
<jussi01> hrm.. /me waits...
<ikonia> gnomefreak: needed doing ahead of the mess this time
<ubottu> jussi01: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jussi01> hrm
<gnomefreak> yeah i figured no one else had added it i will :)
<Flannel> isn't it ultamatix?
<Flannel> not ultramatix
<jussi01> yeah it is
<Flannel> !ultamatix
<ubottu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubottu WorksForMe »
<Flannel> right, I aliased it earlier today just as a place holder
<gnomefreak> who linked it
<gnomefreak> ah
<jussi01> !-ultamatix
<ubottu> ultamatix is <alias> automatix - added by Flannel on 2008-07-29 20:03:09
<Flannel> this morning!
<gnomefreak> !no ultamatix is <reply> ultamatix is not supported by Ubuntu. It can cause system damage and should not be used, if you need support with it please join #ultramatix for support. If you refer or suggest users install Ultramatix you are subject to a warning the first time, a removal from channel for second time and a ban for the third time.
<ubottu> I'll remember that gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> !no ultamatix is <reply> ultamatix is not supported by Ubuntu. It can cause system damage and should not be used, if you need support with it please join #ultramatix for support. If you refer or suggest users install Ultamatix you are subject to a warning the first time, a removal from channel for second time and a ban for the third time.
<Flannel> Theres a few ultras in there :)
<gnomefreak> fixed them
<Flannel> !ultramatix is <alias> ultamatix
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Flannel
<Flannel> since, that'll get typod a lot :)
<Flannel> gnomefreak: not the channel
<gnomefreak> why didnt he remember the fixed one :(
<Flannel> he did.  You just missed one
<stdin> gnomefreak: you know there's no need for <reply> there?
<gnomefreak> stdin: im used to it
<bazhang> !ultamatix
<ubottu> ultamatix is not supported by Ubuntu. It can cause system damage and should not be used, if you need support with it please join #ultramatix for support. If you refer or suggest users install Ultamatix you are subject to a warning the first time, a removal from channel for second time and a ban for the third time.
<jussi01> should capitalize that first u
<jussi01> and #ultramatix
<Flannel> !ultamatix =~ s/ultramatix/ultamatix/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Flannel
<gnomefreak> jussi01: i did but i thought that is what was causing the failure
<Flannel> !ultamatix =~ s/ultamatix is/Ultamatix is/
<Flannel> !ultamatix
<ubottu> Ultamatix is not supported by Ubuntu. It can cause system damage and should not be used, if you need support with it please join #ultamatix for support. If you refer or suggest users install Ultamatix you are subject to a warning the first time, a removal from channel for second time and a ban for the third time.
<bazhang> channel is spelled right?
<Flannel> I think I got them all
<gnomefreak> Ultamatix! It is actually based on Automatix, therefore it looks and acts exactly the same. The good news is that Ultamatix is designed to work with Ubuntu Ultimate Editon 1.8, Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) and the unstable branch of Debian Linux.This is a new automatix alternative.
<bazhang> aha
<Flannel> there is no #ultamatix, by the way.
<gnomefreak> Flannel: yeah its not there
<jussi01> !ultimatix is <alias>ultamatix
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jussi01
<gnomefreak> Flannel: im looking right at it
<gnomefreak> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ultamatix-install-101-applications-in-one-click-including-gamescodecsapplications.html
<Flannel> gnomefreak: Eh?
<gnomefreak> oh god no tell me its not true :(
<bazhang> no such channel
<gnomefreak> of all people
<gnomefreak> bazhang: im looking for it
<gnomefreak> and or the way support is done
<Flannel> forums
<Flannel> http://forumubuntusoftware.info/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=1365
<Flannel> just tell them to see http://ultamatix.com/ for support?
<bazhang> the banlist is about to grow methinks
 * Flannel *whines* at life not being fair.
<Flannel> we just got rid of automatix.  sigh.
<Flannel> Wheres Myrtti to sigh when I need it.
<Flannel> is ubuntugeek site run by imbrandon?
<gnomefreak> Flannel: its based on automatix
<Flannel> gnomefreak: I'm well aware of what it is.  I originally, regretfully, informed this channel about it.
<bazhang> heh
<Flannel> gnomefreak: but, I meant the fact that they stopped.  We had a brief honeymoon period (the last what, two months?) without any super-malice scripts
<bazhang> read about it elsewhere first.
<gnomefreak> !no ultamatix is <reply> ultamatix is not supported by Ubuntu. It can cause system damage and should not be used, if you need support with it please go to ubuntuforums or to www.ultamatix.com for support. If you refer or suggest users install Ultamatix you are subject to a warning the first time, a removal from channel for second time and a ban for the third time.
<ubottu> I'll remember that gnomefreak
<wgrant> Oh wtf.
<gnomefreak> Flannel: true
<wgrant> Why is it being propagated by the forum god?
<Flannel> anyone know if ubuntugeek is imbrandon? since he... should know better.
<Flannel> or, at least, I would think he would know better.
<wgrant> Or is it just a misleading site name?
<gnomefreak> wgrant: scroll i tired #ultamatix and you know as well as anyone it will end up on forums
<wgrant> Flannel: whois says no.
<bazhang> right; I foresee the "but ubuntuforums told me to do it!!" posts
<Flannel> oh...
<gnomefreak> no but i know imbrandon this is aassuming he didnt get an acount there
<Flannel> wgrant: Sorry, it was his regular Ubuntu mirror
<wgrant> Wow. That logo is foul.
 * Flannel grumbles at a misleadingly stupid screenshot.
<gnomefreak> well where do we send them?
<Flannel> wgrant: no its *superduperawesomerific* dude!
<Flannel> gnomefreak: The ultamatix forums.
<Flannel> NOT the ubuntu forums
<wgrant> Flannel: Oh, I see where you got the idea it was imbrandon, right. I hadn't ventured that far into the article yet.
<Flannel> the you-have-to-register-to-view-at-all forums
<gnomefreak> Flannel: where are they? im looking atm
<Flannel> gnomefreak: ultamatix, middle top button "forums"
<wgrant> Can we talk to the ubuntuforums people to get a ban placed on Ultamatix references and the like?
<Flannel> its a long string, I suppose we could tinyurl it
<Flannel> wgrant: I'll poke Vorian about it
<wgrant> I thought the world was safe from Automatix.....
<Flannel> wgrant: it was for a little!
<ikonia> wgrant: as long as it does get it's own sub forum like automatix did, I think that will be a big step
<gnomefreak> im sending them to the register link since you have to register it looks like
<Flannel> but, some automatix user thought it'd be cute to resurrect it.
<Flannel> gnomefreak: you do
<wgrant> Flannel: Right... /me cries
<gnomefreak> !no ultamatix is <reply> ultamatix is not supported by Ubuntu. It can cause system damage and should not be used, if you need support with it please go to http://forumubuntusoftware.info/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=1365 for support. If you refer or suggest users install Ultamatix you are subject to a warning the first time, a removal from channel for second time and a ban for the third time.
<ubottu> I'll remember that gnomefreak
<bazhang> seems that is not strong enough
<wgrant> Interesting apt sources in http://www.ubuntugeek.com/images/ulta/25.png
<Flannel> wgrant: And they're even sort of kinda trying to use launchpad, at that.
<Flannel> wgrant: I like the "harty" one
<gnomefreak> bazhang: i can say alot of things to make it stronger but how strong "use it and die unhappily"?
<wgrant> Flannel: That's the one I was talking about.
<wgrant> Flannel: WHo is trying to use LP?
<wgrant> And where?
<Flannel> gnomefreak: Let me see if I have some of the old automatix ones, before we were forced to neuter them
<ikonia> gnomefreak: its fine as it, spells it out clear and simple
<bazhang> something like "ultamatix will break your system. You will lose all support here and be prompted to fresh install.
<ikonia> wgrant: there is a blueprint for ultramatix which is a mgaret blog - its an annoying waste of resources, I'm tempted to speak to someone in #launchpad about it
<Flannel> wgrant: https://launchpad.net/~theemahn is the guy doing ultacrapix (and yes, he has no real name, even in the deb), and https://launchpad.net/theemahn2003 is the "ultamatix" project
<gnomefreak> well im thinking about the warning,remove,ban line atm it should have ubuntu channles but what about kubuntu xubuntu so on
<wgrant> Good to see that they capitalise UBUNTU properly. They know their stuff.
<bazhang> suggesting its use and/or referring to it here will ...etc etc
<gnomefreak> ikonia: if you have a contact in #launchpad go for it but wgrant is from there ;)
<wgrant> It's intended to run on Debian but he hasn't tested it. Uhuh.
<bazhang> wow
 * gnomefreak goes for first smoke of morning. im not sure what it should say about #*ubuntu-* channels
<Flannel> wgrant: but its *designed* for supercool debianizernessity!
<wgrant> Flannel: Ah yes, I trust it now.
<Flannel> gnomefreak: this is the best I can do in my logs: Automatix2 is a 3rd-party product attempting to automate installation of additional software. When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it. A technical analysis from a Debian/Ubuntu developer can be found at http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (See also: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Flannel> but, thats way late in the game. I guess I hadn't started logging queries before that.
<Flannel> Oh, we can grep #ubuntu logs
<wgrant> I'm glad they show their CSS compliance.
<wgrant> Considering they're not even valid HTML 4.01 Strict.
<Flannel> wgrant: I thought it was interesting they had a CSS badge, but not an HTML one
<ikonia> gnomefreak: I have no contact but as you say wgrant is here, so lets discuss
<wgrant> Flannel: I suppose one is better than none.
<Flannel> wgrant: If only we could somehow send out a call to all Ubuntu members, and get everyone to post their blogs/etc condemning it.  One giant tidal wave of fail.
 * Flannel stops being silly.
<wgrant> Flannel: That would be wonderful. But then we'd probably be attacked for inciting CoC violations or similar.
 * bazhang is not a member but has already blogdemned it.
<Flannel> I love the complete stock responses from the FAQ
<gnomefreak> maybe we should add "use at your own risk and see !worksforme  but it is a big long atm
<gnomefreak> bazhang: if you give me an outline i can post it to planet but i think factoid should be finished first :)
<gnomefreak> and how do we handle the why questions
<bazhang> the why should be in the !factoid imo
<Flannel> gnomefreak: why questions will be handled in person after the factoid
<gnomefreak> problem is imbrandon im sure is one of the devs for it so he may debate the factoid or even what we say about it as in warning people and such
<Flannel> since, they'll be tailored to the issue at hand
<wgrant> gnomefreak: What gives you that idea?
<Flannel> gnomefreak: No, imbrandon didn't post that.  Its just his mirror
<wgrant> I don't think he'd be foolish enough to get involved... I hope.
<gnomefreak> wgrant: he is one of the devs
<ikonia> gnomefreak: maybe worth talking with him ?
<Flannel> gnomefreak: that site isn't his, its just using his ubuntu mirrors... rather annoying and confusing (even to me)
<gnomefreak> Flannel: either way he is connected to it if not a dev he supports it
<Flannel> gnomefreak: what gives you that idea?
 * Flannel please don't say "because you said so".
 * Flannel emotes random sentences without verbs.
<wgrant> Hm. This guy is stupid.
<wgrant> He has his phone number and address in whois.
<gnomefreak> Flannel: if he didnt support it it wouldnt use his mirrors nor his screenshots
<wgrant> And is writing stupid breakable software.
<wgrant> Not a good combination for him.
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Huh?
<Flannel> gnomefreak: Anyone can use his mirrors, they're public mirrors.
<bazhang> ultamatix will break your system. It is not supported here and is completely unneccesary. Install !gnome-do !ubuntu-tweak and ubuntu-retricted-extras from synaptic package manager. Use of ultaborkage *will* necessitate a fresh install.
<gnomefreak> hold on
<Flannel> gnomefreak: Its ok, until recently, I was confused in the same way you were :)
<ikonia> wgrant: from a launchpad perspective is there any guidelines for what must be in place to open a project ?
<wgrant> ikonia: It needs to be Free, and that's about it.
<gnomefreak> see screenshots of terminal http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ultamatix-install-101-applications-in-one-click-including-gamescodecsapplications.html
<ikonia> wgrant: so there is nothing contect related as in "you must be a spec, you must have a statment of work, a publicised contact" etc etc
<gnomefreak> use his mirrors but use his terminal
<gnomefreak> he has to be connected
 * Myrtti wails
<wgrant> gnomefreak: What do you mean by 'use his terminal'?
<gnomefreak> i doubt someone would hack him for screenshots
<wgrant> The only imbrandon reference I can see is mirror.imbrandon.com
<gnomefreak> wgrant: see the screenshots on the link i gave
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Which part of them? There are an awful lot.
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm i missed mirror
<wgrant> You did.
<wgrant> Which we've been trying to tell you for a while.
<wgrant> But I think we were all confused for a time.
<gnomefreak> so he oked them to use his mirrors but doesnt support it (thats kind of a long shot)
<wgrant> gnomefreak: It's a public Ubuntu mirror...
<Flannel> !mirrors
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<gnomefreak> wgrant: he gave password and such to everyone
<gnomefreak> that is a ?
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Huh!? What!?
<wgrant> Why does one need a password to access a HTTP mirror?
<gnomefreak> hold on let me see something but an http mirror but who can add to it?
<Flannel> gnomefreak: Those are just regular Ubuntu packages
<wgrant> gnomefreak: ... it's an Ubuntu mirror.
<Flannel> its basically doing an apt-get update right there
<gnomefreak> someone has to have access to upload to mirror no?
<gnomefreak> it cant be just ubuntu packages
<wgrant> gnomefreak: archive.ubuntu.com, yes.
<Flannel> gnomefreak: no.  Its a stock Ubuntu mirror.
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Why not?
<gnomefreak> wgrant: not everyone can upload to there. imbrandon can and im not sure who (themann) is
<Flannel> gnomefreak: basically, they add to your sources.list, apt-get update, and with the update, grab both regular safe ubuntu, and dangerous third party
<wgrant> gnomefreak: It syncs from archive.ubuntu.com!
<gnomefreak> im sure not a whole lot of devs will support this so that makes alot less people to uplaod to it
<Myrtti> Here goes wubi installation...
<gnomefreak> its basd on automtix and the devs were highly against it
<gnomefreak> based
<wgrant> gnomefreak: How is this relevant to which Ubuntu mirror the screenshotter was using?
<Flannel> gnomefreak: There's no doubt no one will support this except autoamtix users and new innocents
<gnomefreak> Flannel: someone has to be
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Why?
<gnomefreak> example you have to be a ubuntu-dev to post to ubuntu archives (not motu) but if there are unsupported apps that we DONT carry how do they get on the mirror?
<gnomefreak> they sync with us for official packages
<wgrant> gnomefreak: They don't! mirror.imbrandon.com is just one of the mirrors that was already in sources.list!
<wgrant> That screenshot shows no link between mirror.imbrandon.com and Ultamatix.
<Flannel> gnomefreak: When you added automatix.com to your sources.list, you still fetched updates from archive.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> Flannel: only for official packages
<Flannel> gnomefreak: yes.  Thats what he's doin in the screenshot.
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Which is what is happening here.
<gnomefreak> we cant update un-official packages how are they being handled?
<Flannel> gnomefreak: What?
<wgrant> By another entry in sources.list!
<gnomefreak> Flannel: and it would be?
<gnomefreak> imbrandons mirror
<Flannel> gnomefreak: no.
<gnomefreak> than where
<Flannel> gnomefreak: Imbrandon is syncing hardy/main hardy/universe etc
<gnomefreak> Flannel: ONLY FOR OFFICIAL PACKAGES
<gnomefreak> where do unofficial come from?
 * Flannel is so not following gnomefreak right now.
<Flannel> gnomefreak: some other repo?
<Flannel> looks like ubuntusoftware.info
<gnomefreak> repoubuntusoftware.info it seems
<Flannel> but, the deb itself is just a download from his site, no repo for that.  I'm sure all the crap programs come from all sorts of "secure" thrid parties.
<Flannel> So... this guy see's himself as a patriot: I would like to start off by saying the software if you so choose is based off "Automatix", but sold out to pioneer linux no such thing anymore. What started as the same script / software is the same, but on steroids. I won't sell out on you as they did.
<gnomefreak> they have broken link on website
<gnomefreak> he will just like automatix
<gnomefreak> its bound to happen
<Flannel> the forums are... interesting. to say the least
<gnomefreak> link isnt broke it send you to homepage
 * gnomefreak wonders why they synced with brandons mirror instead of using the ubuntu repos already in the sources.list
<gnomefreak> seems like extra work
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Because they use imbrandon's mirror normally?
<gnomefreak> wgrant: it doesnt make sense. they should just enable ubuntu repos instead of adding a whole noew mirror with same package
<gnomefreak> s
<wgrant> gnomefreak: You mean to say that you use archive.ubuntu.com on all of your machines?
<gnomefreak> wgrant: yes
<wgrant> That's rather irresponsible.
<wgrant> We have hundreds of mirrors.
<gnomefreak> wgrant: doesnt matter what ones ar eused but if the mirror is already there why add another that is the same
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Perhaps to get less awful speeds?
<wgrant> To get more up to date packages?
<gnomefreak> wgrant: ubuntu installs with main archives for your area when installed ok use mirrors but the packages in any mirror is the same so why add another repo that has same packages as ubuntu repos
<wgrant> To get redundancy?
<wgrant> EPARSE
<gnomefreak> its extra work that isnt needed
<wgrant> It has benefits, but is not strictly needed.
<gnomefreak> bebefits with redundancy? i just think it should scan sources.list and add what is needed but not extra
<gnomefreak> but im not a dev for them
<wgrant> It's not the damn app doing it!
<wgrant> The person running it just happened to have imbrandon's mirror in their sources.list before they decided to destroy their system.
<gnomefreak> im gonna have to assume you are right because i havent used it
<bazhang> I'm thinking of doing a fresh hardy install and seeing just how fast it will break with !utlraborkage
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Neither have I, but it wouldn't add an obscure mirror like that.
<gnomefreak> bazhang: automatix on steroids makes me think breakage happens faster
<gnomefreak> wgrant: IIRC automatix did
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Not that I ever heard.
<gnomefreak> it commented your list and added 2 or 3 repos/mirrors
<bazhang> gnomefreak, certainly; and since someone has to try it..(offers self as guinea pig) :)
<gnomefreak> bazhang: goog luck
<gnomefreak> good
<gnomefreak> wgrant: my point is there is no way of knowing what it does until used and im not crazy enough to use it
<gnomefreak> no offence bazhang ;)
<gnomefreak> damn missed becker again
<bazhang> :) none taken
<gnomefreak> hm journal doesnt have wordpress support yet
<Flannel> What do you mean there's no way of knowing what it will do?
<Flannel> it'll take the first one, if that fails, the second, etc.
<wgrant> Flannel: I think he means what mangling Ultamatix will perform on the sources.list.
<Flannel> oh.  yeah.  not touching that.
<gnomefreak> Flannel: can you prove it breaks or doesnt break your system and how it handles things?
<gnomefreak> that was my point
<Flannel> gnomefreak: multiple repos? yes.  It doesn't break anything.  It handles stuff.. like normal
<gnomefreak> the mirrors or ultamatix doesnt break anything?
 * gnomefreak talking about ultamatix not the mirrors
 * Flannel has no idea what ultamatix does.
<bazhang> amarok2 nightly build? whoa
<jpds> bazhang: The Kubuntu team does that service.
<jpds> !neon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about neon
<Flannel> the sources.list line added is this: deb http://repoubuntusoftware.info/ harty
<Flannel> er, harty all
<bazhang> jpds, referring to what !ultamatix installs :)
<jpds> -> http://www.kubuntu.org/node/28
<bazhang> jpds, thanks :)
<gnomefreak> well that kind of sucks :(
 * Flannel is amused at GPL code author of automatix pondering attribution in ultamatix.
<Flannel> someone doesn't understand the difference between GPL and BSD!
 * Flannel is obviously getting a little loopy, having been up for 21 hours now.
<bazhang> o.0
<gnomefreak> stdin: if your not here can you get intouch with me later its about some of your packages in kde4 testing packages
<stdin> gnomefreak: you mean the ones in the PPA?
<gnomefreak> yes
<stdin> what about them?
<gnomefreak> you named they with ~hardy but the changelog as intrepid
<gnomefreak> can think of the word im looking for
<gnomefreak> target is intrepid
<gnomefreak> s/named/versioned
<stdin> well I didn't actually do the 4.1 final packages, but let me look
<gnomefreak> well it has you as uploader so i figured you packaged them
<stdin> which packages?
<gnomefreak> akinadi automoc(nixterna) cmake ect it looks like all intrepid packages have ~hardy
<gnomefreak> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4/+archive/
<gnomefreak> nixternal even
 * gnomefreak waiting to get 4.1 final packages
<stdin> I'm not sure why they build in intrepid when the changelog has hardy, but it doesn't matter as there are newer version in the hardy repo
<stdin> I know sometimes I upload to intrepid by accident because debchange defaults to it, but I usually catch that and re-upload to hardy
<gnomefreak> stdin: i just thought i would let you know ;)
<gnomefreak> be back breakfast
 * Myrtti sighs
<Pici> hi Myrtti
<Myrtti> hi Pici
<Pici> same old stuff?
<Myrtti> basically yes
<Myrtti> apart that I'm feeling quite pink instead of the past blue
<Pici> Pink is good.... isnt it?
<Pici> or at least better than blue?
<Myrtti> it is
<Myrtti> as gord said in -ot about https://edge.launchpad.net/auto-ndiswrapper , I find the caption somewhat disturbing
<Myrtti> "This program automatically looks at what Wi-Fi card you have, it disables any wireless driver currently installed, fetches the correct Windows driver from the Internet and installs it with NDISwrapper"
 * Myrtti sighs again
 * jussi01 hugs Myrtti
 * Pici hugs everyone
<jussi01> Myrtti: why is that disturbing?
<Myrtti> disables _any_
<Pici> meh
<Myrtti> couldn't say it better myself
<Pici> hrm...
<Pici> #ubuntu-br is +rR
<Pici> zbrahead91: Good afternoon, how can we help you today?
<jpds> Pici: He's harassing the bot in -uk.
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<jpds> No, he has no bans (they I know of)
 * jpds wonders is any -uk ops are around.
<jpds> if*
<ubottu> TiredWolf called the ops in #ubuntu ([Silent])
<lolbarn> http://JennyTheBitch.com/?id=55c519ca
<lolbarn> lol
<gnomefreak> lolbarn: please leave
<lolbarn> oh come on, its funny
<gnomefreak> please leave
<jpds> ...actually no.
<lolbarn> oh come on, its funny
<[twisti]> :(
<[twisti]> woops
<jpds> gnomefreak: ^
<gnomefreak> i know
 * gnomefreak was trying to be nice about it
<ikonia> [COCKMASTER] nick ? what to do with it ?
<gnomefreak> ban it
<gnomefreak> to here and tell him
<Myrtti> pm'ing him
<gnomefreak> ban it to here i mean ban forward him
<gnomefreak> or pm him
<jpds> Did it.
<gnomefreak> im thinking its not gonna help
<ikonia> jpds: your ahread of me
<gnomefreak> but who knows
<ikonia> ahead even
<jpds> gnomefreak: I saw him when he came in and thought... WTH.
<gnomefreak> name in caps like that is normally i meant to do this
<gnomefreak> he also went through the trouble to add []
<ikonia> jpds: I sent a minute to see what his first comment was to decide what to do
<jpds> ikonia: OK.
<ikonia> sent ???? waited I ment
<jpds> :)
<nalioth> note the coutnry of origin
<ikonia> what was it
<jpds> .pt
<ikonia> I want to bring kevin0 in here, his attitude an "homo" comment is getting annoying
<ikonia> he was kicked and is saying "I'll speak what I want" ?
<ikonia> is that acceptable
<nalioth> ikonia: you're hte op
<ikonia> he's not said anything offensive yet, but a user has just pointed him at the guidelines and he wasn't interested
<ikonia> nalioth: just asking for experience
<gnomefreak> someone might want to pm kevin if he wasnt warned about what he said to the above nick
<ikonia> gnomefreak: the homo comment ?
<gnomefreak> yeah
<ikonia> delt with
<gnomefreak> k
<ikonia> hence why I wanted to bring him in
<ikonia> as he's still "I'll say what I want"
<gnomefreak> sorry i get smarter when im smokeing :(
<ikonia> but hs'e not said anything yet
<ikonia> so it seemed a bit pre-empt
<gnomefreak> most likely but time will tell
<ikonia> I'll leave him but keep an eye
<ubottu> TiredWolf called the ops in #ubuntu (kevino)
<ikonia> enough now
<ikonia> debating it persistantly
<Myrtti> 19:44 [[COCKMASTER]] yes
<Myrtti> 19:45 [[COCKMASTER]] freedom of speech
<gnomefreak> same user?
<gnomefreak> the one from pm with ikonia
<ikonia> the last 5 minutes have been a trouble-fest
 * gnomefreak lucky i didnt get a pm yet
<gnomefreak> i pmed the person that i removed by accident
<ikonia> 18:10 <abbazabba> but when you have it, theres nothing like it you get excited.
<ikonia> 18:10 <abbazabba> that's what my last call out to you was, now settle down =D
<ikonia> 18:10 <abbazabba> so now i'm gonna rap to your ass through pm
<ikonia> 18:10 <abbazabba> traces of love, long ago, that didn't work out.
<ikonia> 18:12 <abbazabba> are you fucking serious?
<ikonia> 18:12 <abbazabba> i'm in the middle of helping someone and you boot me because  i'm rapping to you
<jussi01> oh gorgeous ikonia
<ikonia> he was like that in the channel
<ikonia> but without the language
<gnomefreak> dont you hate that :(
<ikonia> he'd been removed once and a few other users had gentle nudged him to get with the program
<ikonia> he seemed all giddy with the other painful users that where going on
<Pici> I think that went on for far too long. We should be asking the users to join here or approaching them in pm if they don't listen after a brief warning in channel.
<ikonia> I approached him in pm
<ikonia> hence why he got offensive
<ikonia> Pici: I assume you meant abbazabba
<Pici> ikonia: I meant kevin0 actually.
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> yes, I should have delt with him when I first sugggested
<ikonia> I wasn't sure if it seemed harsh
<ikonia> ahhh rats I meant to forward abbazabba to here and I only kicked him - sorry
<ikonia> that was scrappy
<Pici> I'm only halfway paying attention here.
<gnomefreak> kevein is back
<ubottu> TiredWolf called the ops in #ubuntu (Zyph3r)
 * jpds mutes
<jussi01> yay for excitement today
<gnomefreak> in coming
<gnomefreak> maybe
<Myrtti> mweep
<gnomefreak> hes mad because i said damn
<gnomefreak> he relates it to the same as you homo
<ubottu> soundray called the ops in #ubuntu (Zyph3r is back)
<ubottu> TiredWolf called the ops in #ubuntu (Zyph3r)
<jpds> Looks like my timed mute went away.
<nalioth> jpds: he was klined, and is now proxy hopping
<jpds> nalioth: Oh, I see.
<gnomefreak> i guess since kevin isnt joining us here i can go for smoke
<gnomefreak> kevinO: he didnt say pm but he did say it was delt with
<kevinO> yeah ive been banned
<kevinO> lol
<gnomefreak> who banned kevinO ?
<gnomefreak> nick change but that shouldnt matter
<kevinO> my nick is the same, i have 2 units on same router
<kevinO> KevinO and KevinOO
<Tm_T> Myrtti: yes, dear?
<gnomefreak> your nick shouldnt matter
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: dad you fighting with mom again?
<Myrtti> my bwain huwts
<gnomefreak> lol
<Myrtti> Tm_T: Assembly poing
<gnomefreak> kevinO: the person that banned you is no long at his keyboard, you may have to wait for him to return i pm'ed him to see what he wanted to do
<gnomefreak> yes scrolling in #ubuntu is long and hard
<Tm_T> Myrtti: what, where?
 * Tm_T is lost
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: that makes a bunch of us i think
 * gnomefreak running through channels to clean up status bar
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: alt-a =)
 * gnomefreak scared but does it anyway ;)
<gnomefreak> not what i was looking for
<gnomefreak> much better
<gnomefreak> it grows so fast
<gnomefreak> ill wait a bit longer but i have to go to dump than dinner meeting than back hom shower to sleep at drs office for a sleep study
<gnomefreak> hes sleeping that explains alot
 * gnomefreak cant wait for him to wake up 
<Myrtti> meh
<mneptok> munt
 * Myrtti pokes mneptok to the ribs
<Myrtti> I'm so ready to lart ASUS-tek/ ZAXSES to another dimension
<Myrtti> I'm slowly getting fed up with the leet-stylish language
<kevinO> gnomefreak, here is that log to make things a bit easier to read http://pastebin.com/m50e0f7d
<gnomefreak> kevinO: i have #ubuntu logs up
<gnomefreak> im still at place of ban
<gnomefreak> waiting to hear back but hes gone and i will be soon. nalioth Myrtti mneptok anyone with idea on leave ban or remove it?
<Myrtti> I've got no idea what you are talking about
<Myrtti> so count me out
<gnomefreak> i would say kevinO wait until ikonia is around since he knows most about it
 * gnomefreak waiting for an answer to something atm than im gone
<kevinO> my stand is that i was punished for language that should have been end of story, then TiredWolf had to rub it in and provoke me.
<gnomefreak> hard to tell if he meant you or abb....
<gnomefreak> im sure atm it wouldnt be so hard to tell but reading the logs it is. and ikonia did ban you from your comment following
<gnomefreak> 13:06 <          kevinO > and gnomefreak i called someone a homo who called  himself cockmaster. And how does your repeating what i said make it  any better than what i did
<gnomefreak> i would say because he gave you a chance and you kept fighting it in wrong channel maybe? like i said i dont know what someone else is thinking
<kevinO> no he did it because he could
<Myrtti> @now mumbai
<ubottu> Myrtti: Error: Unknown timezone: mumbai - Full list: http://tinyurl.com/4vyvp8
<Myrtti> @now delhi
<ubottu> Myrtti: Error: Unknown timezone: delhi - Full list: http://tinyurl.com/4vyvp8
<gnomefreak> i cant believe that since he let you back in after the first offence
<kevinO> if he actually read the text, he probably would have noticed that other actions would be better suited for the situation
<gnomefreak> within minutes
<gnomefreak> atm he is the only one that knows why he banned you i just took a guess but i would say come back in 8-12 hours or so or tomorrow to talk to him, i left hima pm asking what should we do and thats all i can do
<nalioth> we're not here to discuss the whys
<kevinO> i dont understand why ops can use the bad "word", even if theyare pointing out what i did wrong. If your 3 yr old hears something really bad come out of of you4 4 yr old, would you want your 3 yr old repeating it?
<kevinO> nalioth, just as i suspected, i dint have a place to make my case anywhere.
<gnomefreak> :(
<Tm_T> kevinO: who op used "bad word" and where?
<nalioth> kevinO: not w/o ikonia here, anyway
<kevinO> sorry gnomefreak, but Jul 30 13:03:40 <gnomefreak>	kevinO: yes your homo comment, and as soon as i was banned the last time, gnomefreak spits out "damn him" but he says he did not direct it at me and i believe him now
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: /me said damn him about asac :( but i think hes talking about me explaining
<gnomefreak> asac dropped offline from ozilla summit and i needed to talk to him about tbird3 that im working on
<gnomefreak> mozilla
<Tm_T> I see
<gnomefreak> he has a right to know why im asking him to behave IMHO
<Tm_T> kevinO: hmm, and you were banned saying "damn" ?
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: me no
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: he didnt say it in channel
<kevinO> im actually pretty down to earth guys, i come on every now and then to look for help, then i staick around and help, every now and then i like to make a joke. this time it got out of hand.
<gnomefreak> ikonia: banned him before he had a chance
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: yes, I'm trying to understand this :)
<Tm_T> kevinO: I hope this all end up well for all of us, you see my last question, like to answer, so I can understand this all?
<kevinO> no i didnt say "d@mn" but i have seen people get banned for less
<Tm_T> hmm, have any examples?
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: i said the above comment about him calling someone a homo that is way he was being warned (i should have done in pm maybe) and i said damn him talkjing about asac
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: yes, I got that :)
<gnomefreak> s/way/why
<gnomefreak> i was under impressions that pm'ing him wouldnt have made a differnece (atleast at that time)
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: I'm in "2131.59 < kevinO> i dont understand why ops can use the bad "word" "
<Tm_T> because as I understand, ops should be as an example
<kevinO> ill will just drop the point about "d@mn" cause it is just confusing
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: i know i should have done it in pm
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: yes, I was just wondering if there was more in what kevinO said :)
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: it started with ikonia and him a long time before any of this
<Tm_T> kevinO: so, there's no bigger issue behind that except this one case?
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: roger
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: please ban me from #ubuntu make my day easier
<gnomefreak> and no im not kidding
<gnomefreak> can i bring my scroll back down away from logs?
<kevinO> basically, forgive my language, but if a person says  F@ck you Mother F@acker. should the op be able to say, im banning you for saying "F@ck you Mother F@acker."
<kevinO> i wouldnt think so
<Tm_T> kevinO: no, op shouldn't repeat it, atleast not in support channel, I believe
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: corrrect
<kevinO> Tm_T, basically my issue is after i was already punished for something, some clown had to rub it in like he was somehow there for just that purpose
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: but I won't ban you, bacause I didn't follow the situation when it happened, and I haven't seen it in logs either (I didn't look it to be honest)
<kevinO> and then while trying to stand up for myself, i earned a ban
<Tm_T> kevinO: shouldn't happen
<Tm_T> kevinO: but yeah, if one misbehaves, it doesn't judge others misbehaviour
<Tm_T> s/judge/justify
<gnomefreak> the reason i didnt pm him is because once i heard "i can say what i want" and he complained aboiut it in #ubuntu i forgot to pm him to be honest
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: you all make mistakes, dear hu-man
<Tm_T> ;)
<kevinO> Tm_T, i dont feel as though i was really misbehaving with tiredWolf
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: im not in anyway justifying my wrong
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: I know
<gnomefreak> k
<Tm_T> because you cant =)
<kevinO> he was trying to put me in my place so to speak and i wasnt having it, i was already kicked for my language that should have been end of story
<gnomefreak> im kind of on his side in part. i wont remgmber ikonia ban though for any reason
<kevinO> (tiredWolf)
<Tm_T> kevinO: yes
 * gnomefreak couldnt tell if he was talking to you or to abber
<gnomefreak> whatever his nick is
<Tm_T> kevinO: anyway, I would like to wait ikonia, so he can say his sayings, he's the one who makes the call
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: i wont be here most likely so please use my logs :)
<kevinO> ok thanks guys, sorry to drag you into this gnomefreak
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: yes son
<gnomefreak> kevinO: it ok i understand wher eyou were coming from
<Tm_T> kevinO: like to return in 8-12 hours or so?
<gnomefreak> ok im off to get ready and see if i can shower at someone elses house sinc ei live an hour from dinner and drs is tem minutes from dinner
<kevinO> yeah, ill be around :)
<Tm_T> kevinO: for meantime, mind to part?
<kevinO> sure
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> wonderful
<Tm_T> did it go well?
<pikeshouse88> hi all. i cannot for the life of me get through to ubuntu
<pikeshouse88> im using the ajax client mibbit.com
<Pici> pikeshouse88: hold on a moment.
<Pici> pikeshouse88: Can you try rejoining again?
<Flannel> er...
<Flannel> whats wrong with this?
<Flannel> !purexfce is <reply> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<ubottu> Flannel: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> sorry, was away for a while, whats up
<PriceChild> !purexfce
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purexfce
<PriceChild> !unforget purexfce
<ubottu> I knew nothing about purexfce at all, PriceChild
<Tm_T> ikonia: case kevinO
<PriceChild> !search pure
<ubottu> Found: purekde, puregnome, ftpd
<PriceChild> !purexfce is foo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purexfce is foo
<ikonia> ahhh ok, whats up with him ? did him come back
<PriceChild> @btlogin
<PriceChild> !purexfce is foo
<PriceChild> !purexfce
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purexfce
<Tm_T> ikonia: about why banned and what was the situation
<PriceChild> jussi01: stdin: ping... editing seems broken? :/
<ikonia> Tm_T: he started of with offensive language - was removed for it, seemed quite sorry about it to be honest
<ikonia> then made a few sarcastic comments about armish ops or something along those lines
<ikonia> a user asked him to drop the topic and stay on topic, he came in with the attitude of "I'll say what I want"
<ikonia> a few users tried to advise him to stay on topic, as did gnomefreak which he did for a while
<ikonia> but he kept returning to debating if he should be kicked, or how wrong the rules where in channel
<ikonia> I'd spoke to him, regular guys spoke to him and gnomefreak spoke to him and he just wanted to row at the time
<ikonia> I assume he's cooled off a bit now
<Tm_T> ikonia: very, I believe
<ikonia> good good, based on what you saw is it worth dropping the ban and letting him back in, ie: he;d clicked that discussing it in #ubuntu wasn't on
<maco> civo-something in #ubuntu
<maco> language
<maco> civodull
<ikonia> yes, I see him
<maco> kk
<Myrtti> 23:15 @,- ZyklonB is now known as BUSH_FROM_HEAVEN
<Flannel> PriceChild: not edit, because editing other factoids works.  Might just be a creating factoid thing
<PriceChild> !askdjal is foo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about askdjal is foo
<PriceChild> jussi01: stdin: what Flannel just said :)
<jussi01> PriceChild: stdins been playing with it, we need to wait for him
<Flannel> Interesting.  Reply is "I don't know anyything about please see above"
<jpds> [Freenode] -Jonnyboy706(n=jonathan@205.144.218.234)- UMUTE MEH!
<jpds> ?
<Flannel> @btlogin
<PriceChild> jussi01: thanks
<Tm_T> Flannel: "ubottu: askdjal is foo"
<Flannel> Tm_T: "baz" "I don't know anything about please see above" , baz is <reply> foo "I don't know anything about please see above"
<Tm_T> hmmm
<Flannel> er,sorry.  no reply to "baz is" but then baz again is the dont know anything
<Flannel> she is broken, ubottu is.
<Tm_T> ubottu: baz is <reply> is foo
<ubottu> is, please see my private message
<Tm_T> er
<Tm_T> ubottu: baz <reply> is foo
<Flannel> no...
<Tm_T> ubottu: !baz is <reply> is foo
<Flannel> baz is <reply> foo
<Flannel> baz
<Flannel> !baz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about baz
<Tm_T> ubottu: !baz is <reply> foo
<ubottu> foo, please see my private message
<Tm_T> <reply> is wrong then
<Flannel> ... interest.  Seeing te <reply> as <repl >
<Flannel> no, its just not parsing correctly.
<Tm_T> interesting
<Flannel> er, reply  > foo
<Flannel> which explains the "please see above" as well, I believe
<Flannel> jpds: He is unmuted (was only ever muted in here)
<jpds> Flannel: I talked to him, and appartently he randomly PM'ed me to ask someone to unmute him in #freenode.
<Flannel> oh, #freenode
<jpds> Freaky, but, oh well
<Idbaaa> <janK2> could somebody help with with a harassment problem? | <UdontKnow> kline is NOT a user education tool | * You may not connect to this server:   please do not harass staff
<Idbaaa> staffers prove to talk bullshit :) muahaha!
<Idbaaa> OHHH, what now? lots of policy violations? oh my fucking god! self indicated problems. holy shit! LOL! ROFL! LMAOOOOOOO!
<jpds> Idbaaa: Please leave.
<jpds> That was fast.
<Tm_T> erp
<PriceChild> Staff are well aware of him.
 * Myrtti growls
<Pici> hrm
<jussi01> ?
<Pici> my /away status was messed up, I just got all my messages from today.
<Pici> oops
<stdin> !purexfce is <reply> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<ubottu> I'll remember that, stdin
<stdin> one word change "and" -> "or" :|
<stdin> stupid code(er)
<PriceChild> Thanks stdin.
<PriceChild> Flannel: ^
<mneptok> i used to go codeer hunting.
<mneptok> i stopped when the native habitat got too stinky and crammed with Star Trek DVDs.
<ikonia> Mmmmmmmmmmmmm star trek
<ikonia> make it so
<Tm_T> kevinO: hi hi son
<Tm_T> ikonia: ^
<kevinO> hello
<kevinO> i dont think hes here
<Flannel> PriceChild: yeah?
<Flannel> oh
<Flannel> thanks
<kevinO> ok bbl
<Tm_T> hmmmm
#ubuntu-ops 2008-07-31
<Myrtti> meh
 * Tm_T hugs Myrtti 
<Flannel> Myrtti: your ambivalence astounds me
<Myrtti> Flannel: oh
<Myrtti> elaborate, I'm running a bit slow right now
<elky_work> ok, who has a link to the pastebin of the ultabreaksit code?
<Flannel> Myrtti: You're just constantly luke warm
<Flannel> elky_work: The ones posted last night?  They weren't full code, but I can scroll up
<Myrtti> isn't lukewarm good?
<Flannel> maybe I should've said tepid
<Myrtti> I bet there's plenty of people who would disagree with that
<Myrtti> I'm just having weird day
<Myrtti> the Jackass apologized his behaviour today, almost out of the blue
<elky_work> Flannel: it was a few days ago now
<Flannel> Myrtti: who would that be?
<Myrtti> the Jackass of Nerdom and Relationships
<Flannel> elky_work: I'm updating my copy, hold on
<Myrtti> anyway - tis too late to be awake
<Flannel> elky_work: http://pastebin.com/f100c6502
<Flannel> elky_work: then the other was http://pastebin.com/d373a6d82
<Flannel> but that doens't seem to work anymore
<Flannel> someone will have to brave downloading the deb and unpacking it
<elky_work> yeah, i dont have time for that right now
<kevinO> hello
<elky_work> kevinO: you are in the ops channel. is there anything relevent we can help you with?
<Flannel> elky_work: Anything in particular you're looking for?  (just downloading dpkg -x the deb and you get the source)
<kevinO> mmm, waiting for a couple ops to decide my fate
<elky_work> Flannel: the dangerous crap such as '--force-yes'
<kevinO> i guess i can come baqck later
<kevinO> baqck/back*
<Flannel> elky_work: heh.  this hurts.
<elky_work> Flannel: i know
<Flannel> elky_work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/32383/ is all of them
<Flannel> did you want that file with almost all of them in it?
<elky_work> 193 in a signle file? EWW
<Flannel> elky_work: here's that file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/32384/
<elky_work> hmm... can grep output linenumbers? (iirc yes)
<Flannel> yeah.  Heh, here's a gem: sudo chmod +x legends_linux-0.4.1.43.deb
<elky_work> please repeat your first pastebin with linenumbers, and grep out that chmod with linenumber please :)
<Flannel> elky_work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/32386/
<stdin> who want's to kill \3TATUK ?
<Flannel> the chmod line number ... oh, lots.
<Flannel> thanks stdin
<stdin> I have a highlight on that command ;)
<Flannel> freaking
<elky_work> Flannel: find a deb with the dodgiest looking repo, and the corresponding chmod
<Flannel> elky_work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/32395/
<Flannel> those all all the debs he chmod+xes (some of the other chmods are runs, andshs and stuff)
<elky_work> i have no idea what the legends_linux thing is, where does it get downloaded from?
 * Flannel mutters about elky_work being a taskmaster
<elky_work> :)
<Flannel> hmm, -B isn't working
<Flannel> ah, there we go.
<Flannel> elky_work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/32398/
<Flannel> Hows that?
<elky_work> excellent
<Flannel> the if before the else is... a trial dpkg -i
<Flannel> dpkg -i filename.deb, if it fails, grab it, chmod it, then try again
<Flannel> what a lovely.... method.
<Flannel> since checking if a file exists is so hard
<Flannel> (that's what he does with the .run files and .shs too, checks if they exist, tries to run them, if it fails, grabs the software, +x, runs it again
<Flannel> he does check if it exists first (even on debs) so my last comment wasn't entirely meritful
<Flannel> that is, the previous one
<Flannel> here's another little gem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/32401/
<Flannel> (and that code is mirrored in all the removes that aren't through package management it seems)
 * Flannel loves the irony of "swift*" where * is the debianized versions.
<Flannel> elky_work: There may be some issue with nautilus script collisions too (although I'm not familiar enough to say), likes 723-744
<Flannel> elky_work: and dvd shrink is installed via alien from an rpm
<Flannel> elky_work: and then... the compiz git stuf... makes baby penguins cry.  Especially the removal.  that is ripe for issues.
<Flannel> alright. I need a shower or something.
<wgrant> I like how he uses --assume-yes and --force-yes in the same command.
<wgrant> And in other places -y and --force-yes.
<elky_work> copypasted from two diff places
<Pici> How many of those things are present in the original automatix code though?
<Flannel> Pici: Does it matter?
<Pici> Flannel: Not really
<elky_work> ooh, show me the compiz git russian roulette
<Flannel> Pici: make the bad woman stop.  I dun wanna look at the code anymore.
<elky_work> hehe
<wgrant> It's interesting that it's just 'Ultimate Edition' and not 'Ubuntu Ultimate Edition'. It is the ULTIMATE EDITION OF EVERYTHING!
<elky_work> the last one, i promise
<Flannel> elky_work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/32409/
<Flannel> wgrant: That's because it works on debian (untested), kubuntu (untested, xubuntu (untested), and edubuntu (untested)!
<Flannel> elky_work: and once again, full source of that godawful file is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/32384/
 * elky_work hugs Flannel
<Pici> argh
<Pici> NU=$(cat /etc/passwd | grep 1000 | cut -d: -f1)  and then build stuff in /home/$NU/compiz-scripts/
<wgrant> Flannel: True.
<wgrant> Hahahaha.
<Pici> What is with this constant ITEMS=something else stuff?
<Flannel> Pici: not only that, but that code will only do it on the first user's home.  What if the second user does it?
<Pici> Flannel: Exactly.
<wgrant> Flannel: What, you mean Linux supports multiple users? Lies.
 * Flannel looked at that earlier, didn't make that connection though.
<Flannel> wgrant: How else would you allow malicious people to log in?  through your user?
<wgrant> And what the feck.
<wgrant> ia64 is not x86_64, fool.
 * Pici dies @ fusionremove
<Flannel> Pici: yeah... Thats what got me.
<Flannel> the build stuff... probably was good (didn't really look)
<wgrant> The identical apt-get commandlines except for the envvar are also nice.
<wgrant> Really follows DRY.
<Flannel> wgrant: well, its future proofing!  What happens if someone wants to make it so that something different happens on a particular package?
<nickrud> I assume you'll file bug reports. A perfect storm :)
<Pici> If this whole script is running with sudo, why does it need sudo in front of all the commands?
<Flannel> Pici: super sudo!
<wgrant> Pici: I was wondering that myself.
<wgrant> And if it's not running with sudo, why isn't it?
<Flannel> It is.
<Pici> And these sudo echo "some desktop item stuff" >>  /usr/something/file.desktop   will not work unless you run the script as sudo.
<wgrant> Pici: True, true.
<Flannel> the launcher makes sure you're sudoed
<wgrant> I like the function at 242 on http://paste.ubuntu.com/32384/.
 * Flannel can paste that too
<wgrant> We create a directory, cd to its parent, and then remove it.
<Pici> wgrant: I dont understand that either.
<Flannel> I know *why* he des it
<Flannel> Let me find the code
<Flannel> alright, line 157. make /usr/local/games/armyops, then cd to games then delete... oh
<Flannel> earlier I had it worked out so you make the armyops, cd to armyops, then rm the current dir
<wgrant> sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.bak
<wgrant> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<Flannel> so, if the cd failed, you'd still be... somewhere else.
<wgrant> Oh yes, that backup is so useful.
<Flannel> Hahahhaa
<Flannel> I didn't even catch that.
<wgrant> It's such a copy and paste job.
<Flannel> yeah
<wgrant> echo "Restoring sources list"
<wgrant> sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.bak /etc/apt/sources.list
<wgrant> So useful.
<Flannel> nickrud: heh.  [project barely uses LP], [project recieves about 40 bug reports that ammount to "rewrite your whole thing"], [project goes away]?
 * Flannel makes that comment go back in time three minutes, to have it make sense.
<nickrud> Flannel either that, or he learns some nicer coding techniques due to your due diligence in correcting his errors ;)
<Flannel> nickrud: I was reading his forum yesterday.  He goes on and on about how arnieboy was a crappy coder, and how he's learned all about the debian package format.  Interesting read, to say the least.
<wgrant> Flannel: I didn't see that, but I saw a lot of other crap in the forum...
 * nickrud wonders how this critique could be published in a way that isn't totally crushingly embarrassing
<Flannel> nickrud: lots of [explitive deleted]s
<Pici> Whats the point of 'DEBIAN_FRONTEND=kde sudo apt-get' and 'DEBIAN_FRONTEND=gnome sudo apt-get'?
<wgrant> nickrud: Why shouldn't it be crushingly embarrassing?
<nickrud> wgrant I'm a softy, that's all.
<wgrant> Pici: To introduce subtle bugs that appear in different DEs, as well as making nice debconf prompts appear.
<nickrud> wgrant and I don't see any way it wouldn't be
<Pici> But its object oriented! theres functions for every application you'd ever want to install!
<wgrant> Pici: Of course you should forget the fact that he could just run "export DEBIAN_FRONTEND=<whatever>" at the top and cut the code by hundreds of lines...
<Pici> wgrant: I think he misunderstood DRY as 'do repeat yourself'
<wgrant> Pici: Looks like it.
<wgrant> Huh.
<wgrant> What's with the function at line 1311?
<wgrant> It removes things, really removes them, and then reinstalls them.
<Flannel> wgrant: Are you using the same line numbers as the rest of us?
<wgrant> Looking at http://paste.ubuntu.com/32384/
<Flannel> 1311 is "dpkg check" right?
<Flannel> Oh, and... just ignore the fact that the kubutu/ubuntu/xubuntu/edubuntu removing won't work elky_work. (he just removes the metapackages)
<wgrant> function flashinstall {
<Flannel> wgrant: The rm's are because he doesn't understand what -purge means
<Flannel> either that, or its to remove them in case you installed them with this before.
<wgrant> Flannel: But why does it need to be removed and reinstalled just to do what Flash on amd64 does already?
<Flannel> since, you know, when we add bugs, we just add more bugs to cover them up
<nickrud> AH! I KNEW IT!!!
<Flannel> wgrant: I love the autoremove line in there.  Also known as "If you have any metapackages removed, we'll try and take out a number of unrelated packages to flash"
<Flannel> er, I could've made that line half the length and still made sense.
<wgrant> Mhm.
<Flannel> "this is where we try and remove non related packages without you knowing"
<wgrant> And he seems to have failed to notice the existence of $SUDO_USER.
<Flannel> elky_work: So, now that we've been at this for two hours, what are you writing? and to whom?
<wgrant> Oh, I just now noticed fusionremove. That is a beauty.
<wgrant> ... the theme package is more than 100MB. Impressive.
<Flannel> wgrant: but its superawesomecool!
<Pici> its probably chrome, like the website.
<wgrant> I thought I'd see how superawesomecool his packaging was, but it's huge.
<Flannel> Pici: which website?  have you seen the ultimate editon one?  Its the epitome of usable color schemes.
<Flannel> http://ultimateedition.info/
<elky_work> Flannel: blog. from work. between phonecalls.
<wgrant> Flannel: But it's shiny!
<Pici> Flannel: Yeah, chrome!
<Flannel> wgrant: It looks like its from Dali
<Pici> I cant even read the text when the sidebar rollovers are active
<Flannel> Pici: but its rad!
<Pici> And all the header items (except ubuntu xmas) bring up 404s
<Flannel> they all do for me.
<Flannel> But, that makes sense.  no one has questions about ultimate edition, since its so awesome.  So how can there be any questions asked frequently?
<Pici> Nice, an installer with music (albeit commented out now): #mixer.music.load('/usr/share/ultamatix/conf/discipline.mp3')
<Flannel> Pici: yeah.
<Flannel> Oh, hey... I wonder if that music is still in the deb
<Flannel> Mmm, no, it's not.  But there is saw.wav... so, I guess when I run ultamatix, at some point I have sound effects!
<wgrant> You also have 15006 files of theme.
<Pici> OW. My ears
<nickrud> maybe that sound is saved for when your system appears in the movie
<wgrant> I think he build the themes package manually... as in, ared it manually and everything.
<Flannel> hahahha
<wgrant> As it's so broken that nothing could have built it.
<Flannel> the ultamatix repo is listed twice in his sources.list, once as "official ubuntu repositories" and the oter as "ultmatix repositories"
<Flannel> Oh... and is root nautilus window uses sudo instead of gksu.
<wgrant> Is that in the codebase as well? I saw it a couple of times on the forum.
<Pici> Flannel: And some of the hardy repositories  are spelt harty in the sources.list too
<Flannel> Pici: No, that's his repo.
<Flannel> his version is "harty"
<nickrud> oh my g.
<Flannel> wgrant: yeah, part ofthe nautilus scripts.  in /usr/share/ultamatix/conf/*
<Flannel> And, his method of sudoing stuff is "gksu a dummy command" and then the next line "sudo the real command'
<Flannel> so, if someone has password caching turned off, it won't work.
<wgrant> Aha.
<wgrant> Now this is interesting.
<wgrant> The package was mostly manually built, but has some stuff in there that indicates it was partly created with dh_make.
<Flannel> alright.  time to eat dinner.  I take my leave from this insanity.  I'll leave wgrant in my stead.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<elky_work> you know, "[2008-07-31 12:13:15] *** ChanServ gives mneptok the permission to talk." gives me a chill every time :P
<elky_work> Flannel: http://www.geekosophical.net/?p=186
<wgrant> elky_work: So we're being proactive rather than reactive now?
<wgrant> elky_work: And where did all the double dashes go?
<wgrant> But they are some nice snippets of code.
<Flannel> wgrant: they got absorbed into ndashes, it looks like
<Flannel> Oh.  hmm, or just regular dashes.
<elky_work> wgrant: wordpress happened
<elky_work> i'll change em into code blocks... the wp kitchen sink doesnt have the code button anymore :-/
<elky_work> ooh, milestone: "Akismet has protected your site from 251,759 spam comments already"
<elky_work> wgrant: and yes, proactive until we need to be reactive ;)
<wgrant> elky_work: I thought it might have been a good idea to try to ignore it and hope nobody noticed.
<elky_work> wgrant: because that works so well
<Flannel> wgrant: Automatix died, and it wasn't really needed anymore anyway.  Hopefully we can nip this in the bud before it gets too big.
<Flannel> wgrant: Or at least, keep it from expanding
 * ajmitch goes to download & blindly run it
<elky_work> from now on, these sorts of crack are to be referred to as GoAXs, because they make you want to Go AX(e) the author
 * wgrant stabs ajmitch with --force-yes for good measure.
<wgrant> elky_work: Hah.
<Hobbsee> elky_work: LOL!
<Flannel> elky_work: And that's pronounced "goax" like "goat"?
<elky_work> Flannel: why not
<elky_work> since pronunciation is critical over irc, and all
<wgrant> This guy knows Debian policy well: http://pastebin.com/f603673f2
<ajmitch> is there a problem there?
<elky_work> ajmitch: who names their child 'themahn2003'?
<elky_work> aside from talulah's parents
<Flannel> wgrant: He did speak volumes about how he's been reading up about debian policy (since I believe that was a core complaint of mjg)
<wgrant> Flannel: So I saw.
<wgrant> The themes package proved that.
<elky_work> hmm "[*] 99% support for 64 bit O/S's"... i wonder if this means 'everything downloads and installs, but it still randomly wipes everything on harddrive, no idea why'
<Flannel> elky_work: 64bit is supported (untested)
<wgrant> Like Debian.
<elky_work> Flannel: like everything else
<elky_work> at least he packaged it (symbolically) aptly "ultamatix (1.8.0-2) unstable;"
 * Flannel just made that up, because its likely.
<wgrant> You mean "64bit is supported (untested)" (untested)?
<Flannel> wgrant: exactly
<elky_work> oh freaking hell
 * elky_work points to jdub's blog on planet :-/
<Flannel> the stupid twitter one?
<elky_work> yes
<Flannel> elky_work: just don't read both of his posts at the same sitting
 * Flannel mutters about a total waste of planet space.
<elky_work> Flannel: the yass one is less rude, but one that is famous in the part of the country i come from
<Flannel> elky_work: not rude, just... stupid.  If I wanted to see something like this, I'd ... browse youtube or something.
 * Flannel considers asking Fuxxor to change his nick.
<elky_work> Flannel: yes, do
<Flannel> elky_work: What do you think, in channel, or in query?
<Flannel> eh, moot point.
<Hobbsee> elky_work: the lack of wiping of the hard drive is the 1%, which is currently still unsupported.
<Hobbsee> ti does everything else.
 * Hobbsee eyes planet.
<tonyyarusso> what now?
<Hobbsee> well, it's certainly a good way of alerting people to the irc council.
<Hobbsee> and might get people who normally wouldn't think of nominating, to do so
<tonyyarusso> Aaah
<tonyyarusso> Eyeing as in "maybe I should post", not eyeing as in "they said what now?"
<Hobbsee> you've not seen cody's post?
<tonyyarusso> Not yet
 * tonyyarusso goes to read
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Okay, I have now.
<tonyyarusso> Not bad choices, actually.
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: indeed.
<Hobbsee> although i've not seen much from boredandblogging
 * Hobbsee pokes mneptok with a stick
<tonyyarusso> Not that I've seen either in a moderation / dispute resolution capacity, but hey.
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: boredandblogging basically WAS the UWN around the time I stopped having time to contribute to it.
<Flannel>  /me +1s boredandblogging
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<tonyyarusso> Various other things too, but that's where I know him most from.
<Flannel> for nomination.  maybe I'm jumping the gun.
<Hobbsee> i'd like to see mneptok and such on there.
<tonyyarusso> hehe, it's a new game!  Called "hilight anyone you think should submit a self-nomination"!
<Hobbsee> heh
 * Hobbsee wonders how many of the nominations will actually make it to people to be voted on / selected from
<nalioth> time will tell
<Tm_T> mmmmm, what nomination are we talking now?
<nalioth> Tm_T: for IRC council
<Tm_T> ah
<Tm_T> I hope noone nominates me
<nalioth> nominations are self-induced
<Hobbsee> i wonder if we'll get a full list, of who nominated at all?
<tonyyarusso> if someone can make me two clones so I'd have time for such things, I'd consider it, but......no.
 * tonyyarusso goes to bed - gotta be at work at 8AM tomorrow :(
<elky_work> you need to have logical time to do these things? someone should have let me in on that....
 * Flannel bonks elky_work for having a stupid spam prevention.
<elky_work> Flannel: hehe
 * elky_work checks the comment queue
<Flannel> elky_work: It asks in text, and then expects the answer in a number!
<elky_work> ha
<elky_work> where is this mythical comment?
<Flannel> no idea?  your web server gobbled it up
<elky_work> the blog is on my dreamhost account, so quite possible
<Flannel> nom nom nom
<Madpilot> speaking of computers doing the "nom nom nom" thing, great blogpost by Hobbsee on "Ultramoronix" or whatever the latest script-of-doom is called...
<Hobbsee> ?
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: that was elky_work.
<Flannel> Madpilot: you mean elky_work
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: have you confused us already?
<Hobbsee> i know we're both women, but you should really be able to tell us apart....
<Flannel> Madpilot: its easy... Hobbsee has a "Hobbs" in her name.
<Madpilot> pardon me. I'm confusing the ladies of ubuntu-irc!
 * Madpilot shall now grovel
<Flannel> Madpilot: If there were *three* of them, you might be able to get away with confusing them though.
 * Flannel waits for Myrtti to chime in.
<Madpilot> In my defence, it's late, and there's an empty pint glass beside this keyboard :)
<elky_work> Flannel: were you signing as 'puppies'?
 * Hobbsee pokes the puppies with Myrtti's Fluffy Pink Pen Of Poking (tm)
<Flannel> elky_work: no, that's certainly not me.  nope.
<elky_work> Hobbsee: forgive my friend, he's Canadian. ;)
 * elky_work ducks the flying glass
<Hobbsee> hehe
 * Flannel doesn't choose random nouns as "names" in blog responses.  nope.  not him.
<elky_work> put the better worded of the two through
<Flannel> second time around almost always comes out better.
<elky_work> yeah
<Madpilot> people still use Lynx for actual, live websurfing? Wow.
<Tm_T> Madpilot: why not?
<Madpilot> The 1980s called, they'd like their browser back sometime :)
<Flannel> Madpilot: Not only that, but take a look at the version on said lynx
<elky_work> Madpilot: text-based stuff is good for readability on tiny screens
<elky_work> if all you want is the words, it's great
 * Flannel notices that lynx has changed a whole .1 from dapper to hardy.
<Flannel> sort of makes my version comment more silly.
 * elky_work wonders what the changelog for lynx says the .1 is
<Flannel> elky_work: Actually, dapper to feisty went from 2.8.5-1 to -2
<elky_work> wth did they change though?
<Flannel> Some security things... and... some bugs...
<Flannel> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/lynx/lynx_2.8.6-2ubuntu2/changelog
<Flannel> There's the history of it 2.8.5-1 is the starting dapper version
<elky_work> "  * Fixed missing icon in KDE menu (LP: #159580)"
<elky_work> that was the latest update for ubuntu.
<elky_work> a text-only browser, and they were irked about it's freaking icon
<Flannel> elky_work: and the one before that was homepage, maintainer, standards version.
<elky_work> i did notice
<elky_work> 1 -> 2 was worth it though
<Flannel> elky_work: you approved both of them, it looks like
<elky_work> only long enough to get them out of the spam queue
<elkeee> Flannel, still around?
<Myrtti> meh.
<Myrtti> thou hast called my name in vain
 * Myrtti larts
<Hobbsee> now, how can i /cycle and pick the data center i end up in?
<Hobbsee> sorry, the server that i end up using?
<elkeee> did you reply to the idiot again, because the new wp-admin panel makes it really easy to accidentally brush a delete button... i just deleted a comment :-/
<elkeee> specify them in your server list for the network
 * elkeee huggles Myrtti
<Tm_T> me too :(
 * elkeee huggles Tm_T too
<Tm_T> elkeee: ooooh, huggles <3
<Seeker`> o/
<wgrant> What is this new Eeee PC?
<Tm_T> elkeee: multiplying?
<elkeeee> wgrant, stupid sydney tunnels
<wgrant> elkeeee: Ah.
<Flannel> elky: what;s up?
<Flannel> elky: oh, no, I didn't.
<Flannel> you deleted a real person's comment.
<elky> Flannel, crap
<Tm_T> erp
<elky> hmm... according to the database, i was hallucinating. i think noscript still being enabled on my blog domain saved me
<Myrtti> this is so unfair
<Myrtti> I'm working on my only vacation week
<Seeker`> Myrtti: :(
<Seeker`> Myrtti: why?
<Myrtti> apparently because I'm too nice
<Seeker`> ah
<jussi01> Have I said I love kde4 yet?
<Myrtti> have I said I love gwibber, yet?
<Myrtti> and a couple of other things too
<jussi01> but I still want a jaiku plasmoid :(
<jussi01> elky: nice blog post
<elky> jussi01, :)
<Pici> Whats a gwibber?
<Myrtti> https://launchpad.net/gwibber
<Myrtti> feels weird not using the damned USB wifi thing
<elky> heh
 * jussi01 wonders if theres a kwibber...
<Myrtti> jussi01: make a blueprint or something of it in launchpad
<Myrtti> jussi01: the project is in so early stages that someone could quite easily pick it up
<Myrtti> methinks.
<jussi01> :)
 * jussi01 goes to continue packing...
<Pici> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
 * Myrtti pokes jussi01 in the ribs
<jussi01> mitä?
<Myrtti> *squeek*
 * Myrtti grunts and sods off
<ubottu> gordonjcp called the ops in #ubuntu (mandork_x spamming)
<Hobbsee> sigh, people
<Pici> Ibex is so buggy, you people should be ashamed.
<Hobbsee> he's booted with the splash screen, i'll bet.
<Hobbsee> booting without it seems to work fine
<Tm_T> Pici: yes, I'm ashamed that it works
<Tm_T> it shouldn't!
<Hobbsee> oh, his bug is even worse...
<Hobbsee> i wish we could force clueless people not to use intrepid.
<poningru> Pici, yarr
<Pici> so... repeat that again about the channel
<poningru> oh right
<poningru> sorry
<poningru> I was wondering if I can create a #ubuntu-netbook channel
<Hobbsee> wow, there's a nick i haven't seen in a while
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: where?
<Hobbsee> poningru:
<Tm_T> oh, I see
<Hobbsee> or are you meaning the clueless guy?
<Tm_T> no, the nick you haven't seen
 * Tm_T see way too many nicks
<poningru> :p
 * poningru hugs Hobbsee 
<poningru> I have been around
<Hobbsee> :D
<poningru> started a biking project
<Pici> poningru: So, whats Ubuntu-netbook?
<Hobbsee> Pici: ....
<poningru> so the netbook market is exploding right now
<Hobbsee> Pici: how long have you been hiding under a rock for?
<poningru> netbook is essentially a tiny cheap linux notebook
<Pici> Is it different from #ubuntu-mobile?
<Hobbsee> Pici: yes
<Hobbsee> Pici: they're smaller
<ikonia> talking say the eepc - that sort of thing ?
<poningru> canonical is currently producing a particular OS for the netbook market
<poningru> ikonia, right
<Hobbsee> ikonia: that's the one
<Pici> I thought we had a channel like that...
<Pici> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<poningru> and aspire one, msi wind, etc.
<poningru> we do?
 * Pici looks
<Pici> poningru: I could be wrong
<bazhang> #eeepc
<ikonia> poningru: yes, I've been working with the MSI one for a month or so now and an early prototype a few months earlier
<poningru> ikonia, !!!
<ikonia> ?
<poningru> I am currently working on the aspire one
<poningru> as in just independently
<Pici> poningru: nah, I think I'm imagining it
<poningru> didnt get a prototype or anything
 * Hobbsee eyes that bug
<poningru> Pici, oh :(
<ikonia> one of the labs I was in got an MSI prototype a few  months back
 * Tm_T hugs Hobbsee 
 * Hobbsee holds up a sign:  "you need to be this intelligent to run intrepid"
 * Myrtti wants a pink MSI wind
<ikonia> Myrtti: do they do them in colours now ?
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/26516955@N07/2487369951/
<nalioth> poningru: can we help you?
<ikonia> oh cool, they have changed the shell casing also
<Pici> nalioth: he wants to know about setting up #ubuntu-netbook
<poningru> sorry at work
<Myrtti> ikonia: that's 420€ here
 * Hobbsee stabs, and waves the sign around more
<Hobbsee> whoever mentions the phrase "graphical bash"....
<Tm_T> o/
<poningru> yeah aspire one is about 379USD here
<poningru> so yeah can we make that channel?
<Myrtti> what about #ubuntu-mobile ?
<poningru> I will be in it 24/7 in two days
<Myrtti> oh, but that was the different project
<poningru> Myrtti, I think thats a different ...
<poningru> yeah
<bazhang> that's for touchscreens
<Tm_T> poningru: only if Myrtti has her pink MSI wind
<poningru> lol
<poningru> bazhang, well netbooks can have a touchscreens as well
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso++
<Hobbsee> ikonia: i'm hoping if that guy gets ignored, he'll go away.
<Pici> 8.10 beta 3?!
<ikonia> Hobbsee: understood
<Hobbsee> ikonia: but i might not get my wish :P
<Myrtti> great
<Myrtti> clamav live doesn't recognize the keyboard
<poningru> so about that channel...
<nalioth> poningru: are you not talking to nickserv?  ( please identify )
<mneptok> "that channel?"
<poningru> created
<poningru> nalioth, done
<poningru> mneptok, #ubuntu-netbook
<mneptok> ach so.
<mneptok> i've heard of these netbooks. the kids seem to think they're "groovy."
<jussi01> rofl
<Myrtti> mneptok: be sure you don't end up within hug proximity of me
 * mneptok 's locked in a morbid orbit
<poningru> brb lunch
<nalioth> we _do_ have trolls that go around using other peoples nicks, so identifying with nickserv is important
<Myrtti> I just love how anal the ops of IRCnet's !assembly are during the party
<Myrtti> 19:01 @,- Shancial is now known as ShancialAway
<Myrtti> 19:01 @,- ShancialAway was kicked from !assembly by rutkutin [Banned: No away-nicks!]
 * Tm_T hugs mneptok 
<poningru> nalioth, oh true
<ikonia> jpds: when did he sneak in ?
<jpds> ikonia: Who?
<ikonia> trojan
<ikonia> isn't that the guy from earlier with the "surveys"
<ikonia> ooh you removed him
<ikonia> as in the ban
<jpds> He came in about 10 minutes ago, it was a timed mute ban.
<jpds> He must of left on his own accord, I only /at'ed him.
<ikonia> thought it was the guy from earlier coming back
<Pici> hrm, him again?
<ikonia> he didn't hang around
<Pici> he was in a few times yesterday
<ikonia> do you think it's worth removing the ban, as it looks like he's checking if it's still in place
<ikonia> Tm_T was under the impression he was "sorry" yesterday
<Pici> If you feel that way, sure.
<ikonia> he's on line, I'll drop him a quick pm
<Tm_T> ikonia: msg him and talk about .... ah, you're at it already
<kevinO> hi
<ikonia> ahh hello kevinO
<ikonia> thanks for joining
<kevinO> np
<ikonia> it's only a quick one to see if you understand why you where removed from #ubuntu yesterday and make sure your ok with ensuring that it doesn't happen again
<ikonia> do you understand why you where removed and banned from the channel ?
<kevinO> yeah, i should have just let it go, but i didnt. I apologize
<ikonia> thats great, no problem
<ikonia> give it a few minutes and I'll have the ban cleared
<kevinO> ok thanks
<kevinO> later
<ikonia> Tm_T: looks like you where spot on
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> hrrr, something fishy is going on in Finland: http://www.assemblytv.net/2008/broadcast.php.fi?br=2048
<Tm_T> bah, aren't showing anything from the event atm
<Myrtti> meh
<Myrtti> Tm_T: pöks
<Myrtti> Tm_T: you remember what options grub needs to be given to get finnish keyboard layout?
<Myrtti> keyb=fi?
<ikonia> ubotu just joined #ubuntu
<Pici> hm
<Myrtti> ubotu?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> identified as seveas
<Myrtti> wth
<Pici> I'm asking seveas about it
<Myrtti> bad
<Pici> yes
<Myrtti> I feel really bad
<ikonia> it doesn't appear active
<Myrtti> not good
<ikonia> tested it and it didn't respond
<Pici> ikonia: because its running irssi, not supybot.
<ikonia> no biggy
<ikonia> funny watching ubotu give out interactive advice
<Myrtti> why is he using ubotu nick?
<Pici> He said emma was using it.
<Pici> And he didnt want that.
<Myrtti> WHAT?!
<Myrtti> emma?
<Myrtti> WTH
<ikonia> if he's got proof of that, it seems like she should just be removed as her intention is clearly to cause trouble/issues for ubuntu using ubotu
<ikonia> thats not in line with the "behaviour" bond she agreed to
<Pici> If it was just in her channels, I dont think its that malicious.
<nalioth> emma was sitting on it ( unidentified )
<ikonia> oh come on
<ikonia> this is a joke
<ikonia> she  knows what that nick is
<nalioth> y'all put down your tomahawks.  nothing has happened with the 'ubotu' nick.
<ikonia> thats not the point
<Pici> I know. I'm just saying that she wasn't in our channels, so its not that big of a deal.
<mneptok> but it is.
<ikonia> Pici: it is in my view as it gives the impression ubotu is active in #club-ubuntu
<ikonia> there is no reason for her to sit on that nick
<ikonia> other than to cause issue
<mneptok> that nick is owned by someone else. the person that owns it has been in conflict with emma.
<ubotu> interesting
<ubotu> ubotu can't join -offtopic? :)
<nalioth> ikonia: ubotu was not in ##club-ubuntu
<mneptok> emma has NO good reason to be using that nick. in fact, she has every reason to avoid it.
<ikonia> nalioth: sorry, that was in response to Pici's suggestion
<ikonia> mneptok: exactly, and the "good behaviour" bond she agreed to - not exactly the spirit
<nalioth> nobody but folks who /whois'd ubotu knew about it, anyway
<ikonia> nalioth: thats even more the point
<nalioth> the nick wasn't out parading around
<ikonia> nalioth: giving the impression that ubotu is online/available
<mneptok> nalioth: so "if you don't get caught, it's OK" is in keeping with the spirit of the CoC?
<nalioth> ikonia: rigggghhhhtt.  instead of being in dozens of channels, it was in none . . .
<ubotu> ah well, had to drop in here anyway
<ikonia> nalioth: no, I take that point, I really do, but its the intent
<nalioth> hi seveas
<ikonia> nalioth: can you supply one valid reason for emma to be sitting on that nick
<ubotu> theres's a new version of chanserv.py for people who want it, fixing a bug. It will no longer break when trying to forward mibbit people
<ikonia> ubotu: I wouldn't mind trying it as I'm currently using irssi and would appriciate other options
<nalioth> ikonia: the folks in #auto_bleh haven't incorporated the chanserv.py features, yet?
<Pici> The ban is gone from -offtopic, I dont remember why it was tehre.
<ubotu> and don't worry, emma can no longer sit on ubuntu, I've poked at nickserv to protect it
<ikonia> nalioth: some of them yes, but when I'm at home I'd like to have the option of playing with xchat a little more
<ubotu> s/ubuntu/ubotu/
<ikonia> ubotu: I'm more worried about the intent rather than what happened
<ubotu> have fun with your mess, /me out
<Pici> cya seveas
<ikonia> s/worried/frustrated
<nalioth> ikonia: _nothing_ happened with ubotu/emma
<nalioth> it wasn't in any channels
<ikonia> nalioth: she logged in as it - as I said, the intent not the actions
<nalioth> she did _not_ log in as ubotu
<nalioth> seveas was just here logged in as ubotu
<ikonia> nalioth: ok, could you define "sitting on the nick" so I'm clear
<mneptok> nalioth: it's nick-squatting, plain and simple. she knows the nick is registered, registered to someone with whom she has had conflict, and she's playing games.
<nalioth> ikonia: when you are not here, _anyone_ can assume your nick ( but not identify to it )
<ikonia> nalioth: I appricate that, I can imagine people using it by mistake, but in this situation could you suggest one valid reason for emma to assume the nick ubotu
<nalioth> mneptok: that may be so, but she didn't show it off anywhere
<mneptok> nalioth: so "if you don't get caught, it's OK" is in keeping with the spirit of the CoC? (x2)
<ikonia> nalioth: put that in context with her "no trouble" coc bond
<nalioth> don't go into the "intent" thing.  you have not idea what she was wont to do with it.
<ikonia> nalioth: ok so what would a valid reason for her to assume that identity be
<nalioth> the fact that she kept it in no channel ( so nobody would see it or tab-complete it ) tells us something
<ikonia> nalioth: what does it tell us, as I'm missing that
<nalioth> she didn't do anything with it
<ikonia> ???
<ikonia> so ?
<nalioth> it's the same as some guy dressing up in his wifes clothes while she's out shopping.  when she returns from shopping, her clothes are back in the closet
<Pici> thats a great analogy.
<ikonia> what about if that guy was on a final warning from divorce if he had one more row with his wife
<nalioth> what difference does it make whether the nick is unused or sitting off in no channels ?
<ikonia> nalioth: provide one valid reason why should would be on a known nick to ubuntu
<ikonia> nalioth: if there is a valid reason I'm missing I'll forget it and move along
<nalioth> ikonia: i don't have to provide a valid reason.  she didn't do ANYthing with it
<mneptok> nalioth: other than use it
<nalioth> mneptok: WHERE did she use it?
<Pici> ikonia: What reason would people have to contact ubotu when it hasnt been in #ubuntu* channels for months?
<mneptok> nalioth: which, to my mind, violates the spirit of the CoC and her agreement to abide by it.
<nalioth> did she go into #ubuntu and fool people into /msg'g here?
<ikonia> nalioth: apologies, I was asking in your experience would there/could there be a valid reason I'm missing
<mneptok> nalioth: she used it connected to the ircd.
<ikonia> Pici: I concur with that,
 * nalioth gives up.  You guys need to put the pitchforks down and put out the torches.
<Pici> I agree its not good, but its not terrible.
<ikonia> Pici: agreed
<Pici> More in the annoying category actually.
<Pici> But meh.
<nalioth> _if_ she'd taken the nick for a spin into #ubuntu* channels, i'd be just as mad as you ( but she didn't )
<ikonia> nalioth: pitch forks are not out - but do you not find it odd that a user that has had such a troubled past, and history, and how basiclly signed a bond of behaviour would assume a known nick and just sit on it ?
<ikonia> nalioth: I agree with that
<Myrtti> I'm more worried with ANYONE using that nick
<Myrtti> it shouldn't be in use. at all.
<nalioth> and so it won't be, now.
<Pici> seveas should set the enforce thing on for that account
<ikonia> Pici: which I believe he just has
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (Izbranniy MicroBot)
<Myrtti> woooooo http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2720570152/
<Pici> woo (I guess)
<Myrtti> I bought a cd-rw and dvd-rw for nothing
<Myrtti> but I guess they might come handy later
<Pici> It never hurts to have spare hardware... except when you have a whole room full of it.
<Myrtti> oh
<Myrtti> not hardware
<Myrtti> disks
<Pici> oh
<Pici> Yeah, those are good too
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> two days of struggle
<Nafallo> discs are not hardware? :-)
<Pici> I'd concider them media.
<Myrtti> and now I'm finally scanning my sisters w2k machine throughout
<Pici> Find anything yet?
<Myrtti> nope
<Myrtti> but that's live clamav cd
<Myrtti> it has ntfs-3g... had to boot with irqpoll to get the keyboard to work
<Myrtti> there's been some trojans on the computer and my ex broke out his deal with my sister and did crappy job so now I'm doing what he didn't
<mneptok> love you better?
<Myrtti> hah.
<Myrtti> lol
<Myrtti> fix the damn computer
<Pici> oh, thats boring.
<Myrtti> Heh. I gave my laptop to the 12yo for him to play Runescape with while I scan the viruses
<Myrtti> Btw the kid might be on telly sports news at 11, jussi01
<jussi01> really?
<Myrtti> yeah he was at 9 news
<Myrtti> At the Haka - cork game
<Myrtti> Was walking in with Haka players
<Myrtti> And Haka won, whee
<jussi01> nice
<ubottu> soundray called the ops in #ubuntu (andare continuously swearing)
<ompaul> it is gone away
<ompaul> :=--/
<ompaul> wow I made a new one
<Myrtti> meh
<Myrtti> Moment of truth
<ompaul> k
<Myrtti> Does it
<Myrtti> Boot
<jussi01> good luck
<Myrtti> So far so good
<Myrtti> It works.
<Myrtti> Whee
<Pici> yay
<Myrtti> Heck. BBC World
<ikonia> your watching bbc world ?
<mneptok> Bare Bowling Championship?
<ikonia> Broad Back Cannoing
<mneptok> Big Bad Clams
<Myrtti> Yeah
 * mneptok is not afraid of the Big Bad Clams
<ompaul> mneptok, I seen a 6 footer
<mneptok> unless they are wearing a full-head latex Hobbsee mask
<ompaul> in real life
<Pici> scary
<mneptok> ompaul: i'll bet your wife would say "psssh ... more like 2 feet."
<Myrtti> Well the 12yo is still playing Runescape on my laptop
<ompaul> heh
<ompaul> mneptok, no
<mneptok> (male/female length judgment is like that)
<Myrtti> Ive got nothing better to do
<Myrtti> Im happy though that I asked kapsi to open ports to my irssi proxy
<Myrtti> Irc with mobile phone is so much easier with mirggi
<Dave2> damn you for being able to IRC from mobile!
<jussi01> lol
<jussi01> Dave2: what kind of mobile you have?
 * mneptok got rid of his cell phone
<mneptok> blame Canada.
<Dave2> jussi01, one that's capable of running IRC and SSH clients, but my network won't let 'em do anything useful
<jussi01> Dave2: shucks!
 * jussi01 has n95, with putty and mriggi
<jussi01> but I hate the keyboard - it sucks
 * Dave2 has a 623
<Dave2> 6230
 * jussi01 is earning guitar and his fingeers hurt :/
<jussi01> learning even
<ikonia>  jussi01 lighter guage strings while your learning
<jussi01> ikonia: yeah - got them ;)
<jussi01> still getting the calouses though
<jussi01> trying to learn to finger pick atm
<jussi01> house of the rising sun etc
<ikonia> my fingers are dead
<ikonia> in terms of skin
<jussi01> dunno if Im doing it right, but meh...
<ikonia> if it hurts, it's right
<jussi01> ikonia: no, the plucking stuff...
<jussi01> im following some random guide on the net
<ikonia> ha ha
<ikonia> random guide
<Myrtti> meh.
<jussi01> google ftw
<jussi01> getting confused sometimes though...
 * Myrtti yawns
<jussi01> ok, bed time ide expect...
<Myrtti> meh.
<Myrtti> yeah, it would be smart
<ubottu> CShadowRun called the ops in #ubuntu-uk ()
<Myrtti> my eyes burn. now the 12yo is googling about lacoste shoes.
<Seeker`> Myrtti: ?
<Myrtti> well... he played runescape on my laptop for three hours
<Myrtti> and after he was interrupted, he moved to shopping shoes.
<Myrtti> note...
<Myrtti> 2008-08-01 01:57:12
<Seeker`> why is a 12yo on your laptop?
<Myrtti> because I took over the desktop computer to scan it for viruses with live clamav cd on command prompt
<Myrtti> and he couldn't play Runescape with it for the duration of the scans
#ubuntu-ops 2008-08-01
<wgrant> I haven't seen people playing Runescape for years!
<Myrtti> welcome to Finland and Valkeakoski
<wgrant> Valkeakoski?
<ubottu> Blaqlight called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> handled
<Myrtti> meh
<Myrtti> wgrant: Just Use The Google
 * Hobbsee notes teh highlights
 * nickrud thinks it would be really funny to highlight Hobbsee per tonyyarusso 
 * Hobbsee sets nickrud on fire
<nickrud> hah. I had my asbestos shorts on already. Retaliation was predictable ;)
 * ajmitch wonders why people were talking about Hobbsee to provoke highlights
 * Hobbsee provokes ajmitch
 * ajmitch snaps & goes off to dance in the rain
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> oh dear
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Flannel> How can we help you MRmonkey?
<ajmitch> beyond help?
<Flannel> I suppose
<Flannel> it wasn't a banforward, so he joined for some reason.
<Tm_T> Myrtti: nope, sorry
<Myrtti> Tm_T: no probs, I got it working even without
<Tm_T> great :
 * Myrtti sings
<Myrtti> ♥
<Tm_T> ♥ indeed (:)
<Flannel> is that a dismembered and decapitated snowman?
<Tm_T> nope
<Tm_T> Jawa
<Flannel> Ah, ok.
<Myrtti> meh, again my Ubuntu sticker is peeling off my laptop
<ikonia> mine went ages ago
<Dave2> mine's peeling too. then again, it was an old one
 * Flannel has a fancy smancy case badge.
 * Dave2 too.
<Dave2> that one's not peeling.
<Dave2> (Though I missed my opportunity to put it on my housemate's work laptop [he works for MS].)
<Dave2> speaking of which, *heads into work*
<Myrtti> ooohhhh live stream from Assembly works ♥
<jussi01> Myrtti: url?
<Myrtti> http://www.assemblytv.net/2008/broadcast.php.en?br=512 ♥ ♥ ♥
<Myrtti> jussi01: you don't have cable?
<jussi01> Myrtti: huh?
<Myrtti> jussi01: tv
<jussi01> Myrtti: yes I do... why?
<Myrtti> jussi01: it's also on diggari
<Myrtti> no need to hoarde the interhwebs if you've got it coming on telly
<jussi01> really? cool :D
<jussi01> although my digibox is in tmp ;/
<Myrtti> meh.
<jussi01> Anu should be bringing it with her tonight though :)
<Myrtti> suddenly I feel dizzy
<jpds> Me too.
 * Flannel is three fourths Myrtti.  minus the dizziness.
 * wgrant falls over.
<Flannel> sloooow floodbots
<Myrtti> I want to poke a certain someone in the ribs with the British Pencil of Poking to wake him up.
<jpds>  /set names_max_width 80
<jpds>  /cycle #ubuntu
<jpds> Fail.
<Myrtti> very
<Myrtti> Meh. Apparently not even an alarm in my phone reminds me properly to take my meds. Please, if you see me complaining dizzyness, remind me to take them? KTHXBAI
<Myrtti> Oo sun eclipse
<Seeker`> Myrtti: how total is it where you are?
<Seeker`> I only had 16% here
<Myrtti> 48 methinks
<Seeker`> wow
<Seeker`> you got any method for viewing it set up?
<Myrtti> Nope
<Seeker`> do you want to know an easy way of seeing it?
<Seeker`> Myrtti: ^
<Myrtti> Sure
<Seeker`> Myrtti: get 2 bits of paper, make a pin hole in the middle of one of them
<Seeker`> hold it up to the light so that the sun shines throuhg, and hold the other bit of paper behind it - close at first so that you get a spot of light, then move it back slowly until you get a small disk of light with a moon shaped bit taken out of it
<Myrtti> Well... Its too  atm :-(
<Myrtti> Cloudy
<Seeker`> :(
<Seeker`> we had rain here for 10 mins or so, but it has cleared up now
<Myrtti> Sent a pic to flickr
<Myrtti> though with the clouds need nothing to watch it
<Seeker`> link?
<Myrtti> Sorry, on phone, cant cutpaste
<Myrtti> And you see nothing but clouds anyway
<Flannel> Myrtti: I've got the earth in the way...
<Myrtti> In the picture, that is
<Tm_T> hi nixternal
<Myrtti> jussi01: http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2721548787/
<jussi01> awww
<jpds>  < ubottu> FloodBot1: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm
<jpds>                    intelligent :) (1)
<jpds> 14:41:43 [!] mode/#ubuntu [+zb %ubottu!*@*] by FloodBot1
<jpds> Fail :)
<bazhang> haha thats classic
<elky> it's so cute when they fight
<Myrtti> hello
<Myrtti> irc from the bus <3
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> you're one day ahead of me
<Myrtti> I've got no idea how I'll survive the night
<Myrtti> perhaps with coffee and energy drinks
<Tm_T> hrrr
<Tm_T> I'm there in... 19 hours
<Myrtti> I took the easy and fast way
<Myrtti> I was going to go home first to get some replenishment in undergarments and jeans
<Myrtti> decided - what the heck, I've not bought either in about a year and went and bought new ones, saving about three hours of traveling
<Myrtti> ASSEMBLYYYYYY \m/ -______- \m/
<Pici> hehe
<Flannel> someone keep an eye on s0|'s language issues in #ubuntu if you have a  chance, just peek in every once in a while
<bazhang> language issues? he seems to have mastered the vernacular
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel More like this.. Obfuscated swearing is still swearing. we dont accept it of our users.. Please keep the room family friendly.
<Myrtti> I'm really, really getting more and more tired with ASUS-tek/ZARCKKGAHALHADS whatever/MSI on -ot
<bazhang> msi is asustek?
<Myrtti> yes.
<bazhang> aha
<Myrtti> as annoying as ever.
<bazhang> no wonder
<Myrtti> didn't you see the similarity?
<bazhang> now that you mention it yes
<bazhang> nice post on planet ubuntu btw Myrtti
<Myrtti> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> quite literary imo
<Myrtti> oh?
<bazhang> very much so; seems when you get enough sleep that is the case :)
<Myrtti> haha
<Myrtti> I was awake until four and woke up at eight last night
<Myrtti> and I plan to stay awake the next night
<Myrtti> no sleeping at Assembly!
<Myrtti> omg I'm lagging
<bazhang> hehe
 * Pici stops flood pinging Myrtti 
<Pici> And yes, I agree with having to be a human dictionary in -ot
<Myrtti> I think it's the ipv6 network that does it
<bazhang> or just human
<bazhang> hi sajes
<sajes> Would it be wrong to suggest a kick, mute, or ban of ASUS-tek? ;(
<Pici> hm
<bazhang> FalseProphet (n=Bill@unaffiliated/emonemo) has joined #ubuntu
<bazhang> <FalseProphet> Hey guys I heard  if I run rm -rf/ it makes my system run faster
<bazhang> sorry I missed that
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang How long ago?
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: right before he said it, maybe 11:10
<Jack_Sparrow> wait and see if we have him back or a copycat w diff nick
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow, he quit before I could PM mute or otherwise
<Jack_Sparrow> thats when I whois and ban them anyway
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, jose said: !NickGarvey is there any way that I can specify the kernel path now with the command line?
<Pici> jose: Just ignore the message. The bot detected that you did something like !foo is bar and thought you were making a factoid suggestion.
<jose> no
<Pici> no?
<jose> someone was explaining me on pm
<Pici> You did: !NickGarvey is something  in #ubuntu
<jose> but he seems to be away now
<jose> I would appreciate any kind og help
<Pici> ubottu?
<Pici> jose: ubottu is not a person, like I said, it thought you were making a suggestion for a new !fact
<Pici> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pici> jose: This is not a support channel, #ubuntu is.
<jose> oh ok
<jose> thanks i'll leave then :)
<Pici> okay :)
<Pici> okay then.
<ubottu> TiredWolf called the ops in #ubuntu (JeanEdouardF)
<PriceChild> Hmm its dark.
<Myrtti> 23:06 < roelof>  I/msg [EWG]-kaist XDCC SEND #9 hmmm.
<Flannel> Looks legit enough to me
<Flannel> PriceChild: It's still just software.  And moblin isn't available yet anyway, right?
<PriceChild> ok
<ubottu> In ubottu, human- said: <Seveas> !foo is <reply> bar
<Flannel> someone's pasting bot commands from the wiki.
<christel> im a bit dim, i read "tiredwolf" and "ubuntu" above and thought "oooh, theyre playing the wolfgame in #ubuntu"
<Flannel> what wolf game?
<christel> its one of those silly turn based miniature irc roleplaying games
<christel> let me see if i can find an active one and you can see/join if you wish
 * Myrtti yawns
<ompaul> Myrtti, http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/barry_schwartz_on_the_paradox_of_choice.html enjoy that one
<Myrtti> I don't know if I can make any sense of those right now, here
<ompaul> Myrtti, download and do it later
<nalioth> Flannel: you haven't been bitten by the wolf?
<Flannel> Not I, no.
<nalioth> Flannel: do you get invites or have you set yourself anti-invite?
<Flannel> nalioth: I live off the grid.
#ubuntu-ops 2008-08-02
 * Flannel wonders whos awake with access in -offtopic
<bazhang> cheesy?
<Flannel> No
<Flannel> purplestar
<bazhang> he quit
<Flannel> Yes, but he never sticks around.  Joins IRC, posts a question at the same time in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic, badmouths whoever corrects him, then leaves.
<Flannel> doesn't even stick around for the answer
<Myrtti> poke me if you need assistance
<Myrtti> I'm planning to stay awake this night - but am watching movies to pass the time
<bazhang> he quit right after the 'did you take your meds?' question
<Flannel> bazhang: right, doesn't stick around to hear the answer
<bazhang> heh
<Flannel> bazhang: this is actually the first time Ive seen him mention it in #ubuntu, usually the ill-will stays in -offtopic
<Flannel> I'd just as soon banforward him here so we can address the issue, and hopefully not continue like this ad infinitum
<bazhang> Flannel, he has been known to be a bit snippy in #u in the past; nothing bannable but still very annoying
<Flannel> Myrtti: whether you want to implement that is up to you.  It's your name on the ban ;)
<Myrtti> mäeh
<ubottu> __mikem called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Myrtti> meh
 * nalioth smells mutton
<Hobbsee> yay, mutton!
<ubottu> TiredWolf called the ops in #ubuntu (_XXL__1991_)
<ubottu> TiredWolf called the ops in #ubuntu (phiqtion, repeated bot abuse)
<Flannel> done
<nickrud> do they come in waves?
<Flannel> I think so
<ubottu> TiredWolf called the ops in #ubuntu (Rouge6)
<ubottu> phiqtion called the ops in #ubuntu (TiredWolf, repeated bot abuse)
 * nickrud goes back to amazon to blow some money
<Flannel> nickrud: dont spend it all on one place
<nickrud> amazon! Save Money! Screw the local Book Store! But sadly, the only local bookstores where I live are Borders
<Myrtti> nomnomnom
<nickrud> we had a free lunch at work today, from the building management. I forgot the first rule, there is no such thing as a free lunch. Sick
<Hobbsee> hah
 * Myrtti yawns
<elky> woot, 'theemann2003' found my blog post
<elky> rofl, his reasoning is that because it's *packaged* right, that all that other stuff doesnt count
<elky> seriously my ribs are hurting here
<elky> Flannel, ^^
<ubottu> wols_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Tm_T> elky: awww, nice
<Myrtti> yay, I'm falling asleep sitting
<Myrtti> Tm_T: I reserved a hotel room after all
<Tm_T> Myrtti: oh, its ok, i got keys and am there on 4 hours
<Myrtti> I've drank four redbulls and one ED and I'm still falling asleep
<Tm_T> ouch
<Myrtti> note: inside the arena, not by our booth = lots more noise though I've got my Koss earplugs in
<Myrtti> I decided I've earned a good sleep in good bed in quiet
<Myrtti> this tiredness isn't result of only staying awake this night
<ubottu> In ubottu, iqson716 said: This is an autoreply: I am currently not available.
 * Myrtti yawns
<Myrtti> finally the caffeine kicks in
<Hobbsee> sigh @ motu
<ompaul> it never kicks in it just arrives
 * ompaul hrumphs at #ubuntu
<ompaul> I don't understand the comment so I will say nothing
<ompaul> tinge of abnormality
<ompaul> btw smallfoot- did not get removed
<ompaul> if someone else wants to so be it
<Hobbsee> ompaul: huh?
<ompaul> Hobbsee, once a week I go in and remove bans that from 1-2 weeks old
<ompaul> not in the last week
<ompaul> in the worst case you are banned for 14 days in the best case 7
<Hobbsee> ompaul: oh good.  i don't want to see his removed anytime soon, and i'm fairly sure nalioth agrees.
<ompaul> Hobbsee, which is why if you have a "special" case user@boo does not get removed but *!*@boo does
<Flannel> elky: Yeah, he touted his improved knowledge of the debian control files as a major improvement.
<jussi01> hrm... sigh... firefox is broken here for some weird reason...
<jussi01> oh, and morning all
<Myrtti> mmmmrrrrnn
<jussi01> jussi@jussi:~$ firefox
<jussi01> Cannot mix incompatible Qt libraries
<jussi01> anyone got any idea on that?
<jussi01> *cry*
<Flannel> Seeker`: How can we help you?
<Flannel> Hmmm, nevermind.
<Seeker`> better?
 * Flannel opens foot, inserts mouth.
<Seeker`> :)
<Myrtti> I almost feel like going home
<Seeker`> Myrtti: why?
<Gary> I hate saturday mornings
<Myrtti> Because right now as Im waiting Tm_T, Im forced to hear and see the Jackass
<Myrtti> And it really pisses me
<Myrtti> off
 * elky cuddles Myrtti
<Myrtti> REALLY ROYALLY PISSES ME OFF
<Seeker`> :/
 * elky cuddles tighter?
<Myrtti> Yeah... Meh
<Flannel> Anyone awake with ops in -offtopic?
<ubottu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (waheela)
<Flannel> Myrtti?
<Flannel> oh for pete's sake.
<jpds> who's pete?
<Flannel> jpds: someone with ops in -offtopic it seems.  This is rediculus.
<jpds> gnomefreak: Just boot him already.
<Flannel> gnomefreak: He's been trolling for a bit.  and has been warned a number of times
<gnomefreak> Flannel: im watching since i am so late with the rm command i just warned him, but i have eye on that channel
<Flannel> gnomefreak: yeah, but that still just pisses me off to no end.
<gnomefreak> i know but i caught it too late :(
<Myrtti> hold on
<Myrtti> was having a panic attack
<Flannel> gnomefreak: We need more active ops with access in -offtopic.
<gnomefreak> Flannel: i know i was working on something though
<Flannel> gnomefreak: I'm not blaming you, its hardly a single person's fault
<gnomefreak> oh and we cant do anything about trolling as i understand it
<Flannel> gnomefreak: Sure you can.  Its against the code of conduct
<Flannel> hmm, and IRC guidelines, I believe.
<Myrtti> PANIC attack.
<Myrtti> hoohhhhhhhoihhha
<Flannel> gnomefreak: yeah, IRC guidelines
<gnomefreak> Flannel: we cant even call users trolls
<Flannel> gnomefreak: "don't be annoying"
<gnomefreak> let alone remove them
<Flannel> gnomefreak: so, people who exist solely to annoy people -- against guidelines.
<Flannel> let alone the fact that the act is against the spirit of the CoC, if not the letter.
<gnomefreak> we just need to stay away from word troll or anyother words like
<Flannel> gnomefreak: removing them has nothing to do with "troll", but, if they are trolling, why are we worried about calling it what it is?
<bazhang> [waheela] (n=kermode@cpe-75-180-46-174.columbus.res.rr.com): U-VALHALLA\kermode looks familiar
<Flannel> bazhang: kermode is still on, same IP
<gnomefreak> Flannel: why help him? its not support channel and you were all for getting rid of him im assuming because he was bothering you
<Flannel> gnomefreak: Because we exist for support.  Punishment only needs to last as long as it's needed.  We want them to participate and contribute instead of detracting, we aren't trying to scare peopple away.
<gnomefreak> Flannel: just wondering
<Flannel> some people need nudging to get to the former from the penultimate.
<gnomefreak> Flannel: im not against helping him at all
<Tm_T> hi kids
 * Tm_T hugged Myrtti <3
 * Flannel wonders how it got to be 430 already.
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: i don't think you can call them trolls.  but you can ceratinly deal with thier trollish behaviour, by the guidelines.
<Myrtti> I thought I had lost my purse
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: yeah i thought about it after i said it :(
<bazhang> perhaps the !atroll should be removed then
<Flannel> I think thats more PSA than accusatory
<Hobbsee> dear rsync, please stop being a pain.
<bazhang> it sends the message though; wouldn't want any ruffled feathers.
<gnomefreak> !atroll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<gnomefreak> should be alased to coc guidelines maybe
<bazhang> might have to order in some smelling salts and fainting sofas for those who get the vapors at the mention of the dreaded 'T' word
<gnomefreak> or rewored
<gnomefreak> re worded
<Flannel> I actually really like the wording on that.  It covers *all* of the non-malicious problems we have.
<Flannel> or at least, not-necessarily-malicious
<gnomefreak> anyone agaisnt me alisasing it to guidelines?
<Flannel> I am
<gnomefreak> reason?
<bazhang> similar to FalseProphet yesterday asking if he could install mythbuntu on his iPod
<gnomefreak> the word troll is not allowed by CC
 * Myrtti pokes her Internet
<Flannel> gnomefreak: Where?
<gnomefreak> Flannel: anywhere
<Flannel> gnomefreak: What part of the CC?
<bazhang> and what is the penalty for the use of the T word
<Flannel> and, is that verified in a meeting somewhere?
<gnomefreak> coumuunity council
<Flannel> gnomefreak: I know what the CC is.
<gnomefreak> community
<Flannel> er, sorry
<Flannel> "what part of" was methinking we were talking about CoC
<Flannel> but, where did the CC pass such a stupid rule?
<Flannel> s/where/when/
<gnomefreak> Flannel: it was brought up in meeting when whatshername brought up ops behavour
<Flannel> gnomefreak: didn't that meeting never actually happen?
<gnomefreak> emma IIRC
<gnomefreak> it happened
 * Flannel is angry at all these freaking ninja CC meetings.
<gnomefreak> it was a free for all against ops
<gnomefreak> its been something like 2 months now
<Flannel> You can't honestly announce a CC meeting less than a week before.
<gnomefreak> Flannel: that has been fixed
<Flannel> gnomefreak: yes, but the meeting was announced like two days before, and then the agenda kept chaning as to whether it was going to be talked about or not
<gnomefreak> IIRC at that same meeting
<Flannel> gnomefreak: Except the problem is, well, effectively, *everything* that was passed/decided/whtaever before we actually had functional meetings is slighted towards people who can magiclaly make meetings.
<gnomefreak> i know i wasnt happy about it either however it was seveas job to set meetings and this was first meeting after he left
<bazhang> <thefonz> how long is a semester
<Flannel> When is the next CC meeting?  I'd like to bring up the topic of bureacracy for the sake of itself harming our abilities to properly run these channels
<gnomefreak> depends on the school
<gnomefreak> Flannel: give me a minute
<bazhang> hardly on topic though
<gnomefreak> needs to be added to agenda
<Myrtti> my interhnets must be broken
 * gnomefreak wouldnt bring that up but i cant stop anyone from doing it
<Tm_T> how so? dns lost?
<Flannel> gnomefreak: anyway, as for the factoid in question....
<gnomefreak> Flannel: on the 5th (this tuesday)
<Flannel> because it covers a lot of issues, by name, that we deal with.  (repeating the questions without listening to answers, etc)
<Flannel> gnomefreak: Thatfactoid does not accuse anyone of doing anything.
<gnomefreak> yeah it does when its used
<Flannel> it simply mentions "hey,this is what trolling is" much like we have factoids for what X and Y are.
<bazhang> perhaps a tinyurl link to the NYT article :)
<gnomefreak> you use it because you think the user is a troll
<gnomefreak> you == in general
<Flannel> gnomefreak: No, it says "if you think this applys to you"
<Flannel> applies, even.
<gnomefreak> !atroll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<gnomefreak> no it doesnt
<Flannel> "If this applies to you"
<gnomefreak> ah at the end
<Flannel> meaning... we don't know if it does.
<Flannel> its a PSA, not an accusation.
<gnomefreak> that doesnt make it any different since you are using it due to the person showing trolling actions/topics/ect..
<Flannel> gnomefreak: If someone does something like this:
<Flannel> !atroll | gnomefreak
<ubottu> gnomefreak: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Flannel> gnomefreak: that's that particular user associating someone with the factoid
<Flannel> not the factoid itself.
<Flannel> And we'll have to take the user aside and tell them "its not nice to call people trolls"
<gnomefreak> well use it as you wish but dont be suprised if someone that you use it one was at the meeting that day and reports it
<Flannel> that factoid is much more useful than "go read these webpages" because *no* one actually opens a browser and reads the webpages
<Flannel> gnomefreak: I'll be happy to defend against stupidity.
<gnomefreak> Flannel: so !coc and !duidelines should be aliased to !atroll since noone reads the links?
<Flannel> gnomefreak: No.  Becuase those are much more specific.
<Flannel> but, to be honest, no one* reads links.  (* no one who is behaving poorly)
<Flannel> If someone is in the channel to be annoying, !coc-ing them isn't going to change anything.  Its just a warning shot before they get penalized.
<gnomefreak> Flannel: if you want the ban on the word troll lifted add it to meeting agenda we didnt make these rules nor were most of us happy about them but we have to follow them
<Hobbsee> it makes sense not to officially label people, though
<Hobbsee> while it's well and truly obvious about what they are, actually labelling them as such does have some effects.
<Myrtti> I need more hugs.
<Tm_T> yup
<Flannel> "X is trolling" isn't the same as "X is a troll"
<Hobbsee> correct.
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I'm here, dear
<Flannel> can we use the former?  its not labelling them, its labelling their actions.
<Myrtti> yes ... but
<Hobbsee> Flannel: yes
<Flannel> Hobbsee: Sounds good.
<gnomefreak> dont use it torwards emma (cant remember the other users)
<Flannel> gnomefreak: If it comes up, I'll argue semantics and repeal the original decision.  But I don't think she's active much anymore.  Never see her talk, just log on.  As freaking ironic as that is.
<Flannel> s/repeal/challenge/
 * Flannel is tired.  should get to bed.
<gnomefreak> well she and a few others have a habit of bringing things to CC because they feel we are wrong
<Flannel> gnomefreak: Yes, and I'm doing the same thing.
<Flannel> well, except with the "we" meaning something different.
<gnomefreak> we meaning ops
<Flannel> gnomefreak: no, in my case, "we" meaning CC's decision.
<Flannel> just... go with it.  Ignore my original "same thing" and substitute... similar.
<bazhang_> http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/03/magazine/03trolls-t.html?ei=5058&partner=IWON&pagewanted=all
<gnomefreak> "we" didnt have a vote on it it was decided by CC only so in english it would be they/them but either way i have a feeling this is gonna backfire on us
<Flannel> gnomefreak: I'll read the logs tomorrow
<Flannel> anyway, sun's coming up.  I'm going to bed.  Feel free to comment more, I'll get them in the morning.
<bazhang_> <seekingtruth> hello sinners
<Tm_T> hi Jucato
<Myrtti> MY INTERNETS IS BROKEN, RIGHT PEEPLES NOT ONLNI.
<Tm_T> Myrtti: hrrrr, shake it, or hug, might help
<gnomefreak> am i the only op in #ubuntu-offtopic on?
<bazhang> yup
<gnomefreak> bazhang: you have ops in #ubuntu right?
<bazhang> gnomefreak, aye; watchin ot as well though (toothless but still watching)
 * gnomefreak thinks ops in #ubuntu should be added to -ot as well
<gnomefreak> be back smoke
<gnomefreak> nalioth elky LjL PriceChild can we set some of the ops in #ubuntu to have ops in -ot so we have ops in -ot on weekends or whenever other ops are not around
<gnomefreak> maybe now they will behave?
 * gnomefreak doesnt like babysitting on weekends
<bazhang> for about five seconds
 * bazhang sits on the babies
<bazhang> oh that didnt come out right
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> nickspoon is going to push his luck today
<bazhang> s/pushed beyond all limits/
<gnomefreak> ;)
<gnomefreak> well maybe that i showed there are ops watching it will be better than it has been today
<bazhang> get back to fixing stuff! :)
<gnomefreak> lol
 * gnomefreak needs to finda  prevous channel key instead of /win #
<bazhang> haha
<gnomefreak> etch is broken badly and yet lenny runs fine
<gnomefreak> kind of ironic
<bazhang> very true :)
 * gnomefreak just started what i know is going to be bad but i guess themann needs to know what --assume and --force does and why it is bad to use without knowing it
<gnomefreak> ok im gone for a bit while they protest
<bazhang> hehe
<ubottu> TiredWolf called the ops in #ubuntu (LOLEZSSO keeps on spamming)
<bazhang> <Tarrence> My Ubuntu exploded
<bazhang> PR nightmare
<jpds> PR?
<bazhang> public relations :)
<nickrud> omg, ubuntu exploded and killed my cat!
<bazhang> hehe
 * Myrtti is a bit happier
<bazhang> :)
<Myrtti> I had a nap ♥
<Pici> me too!
<Myrtti> I didn't sleep last night at all
<bazhang> guhreat!
<Myrtti> 32h awake was too much
<Myrtti> now in a hotel, soon getting dressed up and return to the venue
<bazhang> veerrry nice :)
<Myrtti> I don't think cotton sheets have ever felt this good against the skin
<bazhang> you deserve it.
<Myrtti> I thought I lost Tm_T's ticket, had to suffer looking at the Jackass, thought I've lost my purse (with my credit card) - I cried when I found it. I couldn't have stayed up longer, I started to make silly errors
<Myrtti> Tm_T's ticket was in my *left* pocket, not right where I looked
<Myrtti> and my purse was in my backpack... instead of handbag.
<bazhang> we struggle mightily without you, but will somehow endure :)
<Myrtti> hihi
 * nickrud enjoys flattery laid on with a trowel
<bazhang> hahaha
 * bazhang gets out the trowel
 * nickrud runs, it's thick enough already :) 
<nickrud> Although it's pretty true, anyway
<bazhang> lakeoftea> who's ready to smoke this very large bowl with me?
<bazhang> 0.o
<recon> Heya. I'm stuck away from home and have to use mibbit; I don't suppose there's any way I can get into #ubuntu-offtopic still?
<recon> Mibbit seems to be overriding my unafilliated cloak.
<Pici> Anyone have an issue with me getting rid of the mibbit ban in -offtopic?
<Pici> If it becomes an issue again we can put it back up?
<recon> I don't.
<Pici> I know that :P
<nickrud> heh
<Pici> Only affiliated cloaks override gateway cloaks
<recon> Besides wikipedia, I'm not really affiliated with much more than various ubuntu projects, and not enough to get a cloak. :/
<Pici> recon: go for it
<Pici> join I mean
<recon> Yay, got in.
<recon> Thanks.
<Tm_T> Myrtti: and I got hug from you when everything were found
<Tm_T> <3
<Tm_T> Mez: hi son
<smallfoot-> Hello is Hobbsee here?
<PriceChild> smallfoot-: most likely asleep, anything I can help with?
<smallfoot-> I would like to get unbanned from the #ubuntu channel. She banned me. She told me to come back in a week and ask her to remove the ban. Here I am.
<PriceChild> @btlogin
<PriceChild> ubottu: test
<ubottu> Failed!
<PriceChild> hmm
<Nafallo> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Nafallo> responsive :-)
<PriceChild> smallfoot-: Let me catch up on logs please.
<smallfoot-> okie
<smallfoot-> im also banned from #ubuntu+1 and #ubuntu-offtopic :(
<PriceChild> smallfoot-: Why do you want the bans removed?
<smallfoot-> uhm, so i can join the channels and talk
<PriceChild> smallfoot-: about the same things as before?
<smallfoot-> i dont even know what i talked about before
<smallfoot-> i been banned for like a month
<PriceChild> smallfoot-: what do you want to talk about then?
<smallfoot-> i dont know
<smallfoot-> in #ubuntu+1 i want to whine about that compiz dont load on startup
<PriceChild> smallfoot-: We're not going to unban you at this time then.
<smallfoot-> and on #ubuntu-offtopic, i want to talk about random ubuntu stuff
<smallfoot-> oh :(
<smallfoot-> but i been banned very long time many weeks!!
<smallfoot-> look i have intrepid ibex, and my mp3 dont work good in rhythmbox only in totem, and it dont load compiz on startup
<smallfoot-> i must tell them it, so they can know it, and they must help me
<smallfoot-> and they must fix it
<PriceChild> smallfoot-: This isn't a support channel, anything else we can help you with that is ontopic for this channel?
<Tm_T> hmm
<smallfoot-> yes, please unban me from the channels, so that i can get support in the designated support channel
<PriceChild> smallfoot-: I've already stated we're not going to unban you.
<smallfoot-> but you must
<smallfoot-> why not?
<smallfoot-> look its not good for me to be banned,i cant get help, thats bad
<PriceChild> smallfoot-: because I don't believe you'll be any different this time. Now I think its time you leave.
<smallfoot-> well you cant know the future
<smallfoot-> you are not man from the future who knows everything itn he world that will happen
<nalioth> attitude is everything.
<PriceChild> smallfoot-: Yet we still have weather forecasters, and statisticians who predict, or analyze to make decisions.
<smallfoot-> yeah but you are not  weather scientist men
<smallfoot-> look you must unban from #ubuntu+1, so i can report all broken stuffs, so they can fix it
<smallfoot-> also tey must help me so my ubuntu works good, cuz now rhythmbox is broken music, icant listen
<nalioth> smallfoot-: #ubuntu+1 isn't for 'reporting broken stuff'
<jpds> "must help me" ?
<Flannel> I think there's a language issue with the verb "must"
<Flannel> Either that, or he's writing an ISO standard.
<nalioth> he's 11 years old
<nalioth> or somewhere in that range
<nalioth> smallfoot is the name of one of the child dinosaurs in one of those animated kids movies
<Flannel> nalioth: no, that's littlefoot.
<Tm_T> meeting in -meeting ?
 * PriceChild informs smallfoot- about paid support options, then runs from mneptok
<Flannel> yeah.  His biggest problem is he's missing the point re: why he's banned (and subsequently, why he ought to be unbanned)
<Flannel> Tm_T: what kind of meeting?
<nalioth> @now UTC
<ubottu> nalioth: Current time in Etc/UTC: August 02 2008, 20:38:54 - Next meeting: Mozilla Team in 21 hours 21 minutes
<nalioth> what kind of meeting?
<Flannel> supposed to be a -marketing meeting in 20 minutes, looks like someone dropped the ball on that one.
<Myrtti> is the meeting here or -meeting?
<Myrtti> or...
<Flannel> Myrtti: which meeting?
<Myrtti> is the topic still
<Myrtti> borked?
<Myrtti> FIX THE TOPIC DAMNIT
<Flannel> Myrtti: oh, that looks to be old
<PriceChild> looks fine to me? which topic?
<Tm_T> ....
 * Myrtti larts PriceChild 
<PriceChild> ahhh
<Flannel> PriceChild: last eight letters of our topic
<Myrtti> PriceChild: GODDAMNIT
<PriceChild> Myrtti: :(
 * Myrtti larts nalioth 
<Myrtti> damned you fools
<Myrtti> me and Tm_T were desperately looking for net connectivity and power here
<Myrtti> CHANGE THE DAMNED TOPIC
<Myrtti> MEH
<Tm_T> hrrrr
* PriceChild changed the topic of #ubuntu-ops to: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | This channel   is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only | Support in #ubuntu, #kubuntu etc... | LoCo channel discussion etc. to #ubuntu-irc |   We reserve the right to remove idlers from the channel | Channel is logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Myrtti> I wasn't there
<Tm_T> atleast found good seats :p
 * PriceChild checks to see if elky responded to latest meeting poke
<Myrtti> so it's yours to change :-<
<Flannel> Tuesday is the next CC meeting
<Myrtti> meh.
<Myrtti> well yeah.
<Myrtti> we found good seats
<PriceChild> Where are you guys?
<Tm_T> assembly
<Myrtti> demoscene / LANfest
<Myrtti> 5000+ attenders
<Myrtti> http://alive.assembly.org/
<ubottu> In ubottu, crashsystems said: !foo is <reply> bar
<PriceChild> ahhh cool :)
<Myrtti> http://www.assemblytv.net/2008/broadcast.php.fi?br=512
<Myrtti> short film compo is going atm
<Tm_T> great ones indeed
 * jpds watches smallfoot- /join several channels, and start asking for stuff.
<Flannel> jpds: Where elsebesides -motu?
<jpds> Flannel: ##linux.
<Flannel> ah
<Tm_T> hrr
<Tm_T> amazing...
<jpds> Tm_T: Relax, I'm watching all. Just have fun at Assembly :)
<Tm_T> jpds: I'm talking about compo (:)
<jpds> Tm_T: ahh.
<Myrtti> 64K intro startin!
<Tm_T> so much can be done in 4k and 64k
<PriceChild> It is rather ridiculous.
<Tm_T> nope
<Tm_T> amazing
<Flannel> pici cycle
<Flannel> Pici: someone not in the channel
<Flannel> 14:12 <KPNlWPnbg> dude, im selling a dell laptop for $100.00 check it out: http://slickdealcomputers.com
<jpds> Flannel: Where?
<Flannel> looks like rick3621 is the same host
<Flannel> jpds: in #ubuntu, join spam.
<jpds> Flannel: Not here.
<Flannel> jpds: What?
<Flannel> He's not in #ubuntu, no.
<Flannel> but, rick is, and has the same IP
<jpds> I didn't get anything on /cycle.
<nickrud> I understand the smarter scripts filter for priv levels
<Flannel> Pici, nickrud: you think its safe enough to act on the other guy?
<Pici> Flannel: I dont see what you mean about having the same host.
<nickrud> Flannel if you're sure it's the same guy
<Flannel> Oh, rick's... not in the channel currently.
<Myrtti> ♥ Assembly
<stdin> * * n=ozTGglIj c-76-30-58-239.hsd1.tx.comcast.net irc.freenode.net ozTGglIjl H :0 slickdealcomputers.com
<stdin> * c-76-30-58-239.hsd1.tx.comcast.net :End of /WHO list.
<jpds> Flannel: Even on an alternative nick, I've recieved nothing.
<Flannel> Pici: n=KPNlWPnb@c-76-30-58-239.hsd1.tx.comcast.net  lastlog for the up
<Flannel> jpds: yeah, its not everyone.  I guess I got lucky
<jpds> Flannel: I think it's best to let staff look into bots.
<Pici> Flannel: I say kickban the people with the same host and mention it to staff as well.
<Flannel> Pici: he's not on anymore, he probably joined/parted to check it was working
<Flannel> But, I don't have anything in my lastlog with that host
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<Flannel> (he's been here for more than 24 hours)
<jpds> Crap crap crap.
<Pici> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<tomaw> looking
<Pici> tomaw: thanks
<Flannel> And I did get a message the other day from a guy talking about this (the join spam) was unable to duplicate at the time.  So its been going on for a bit
<tomaw> the should all be gone now
<stdin> there's still one in -unregged I think, but not active
<stdin> irc889
<Pici> I removed the ricks and banned the hosts for the spammers.
<tomaw> I removed the spammer
<Pici> tomaw: The secure.stablesolutions.net / c-76-30-58-239.hsd1.tx.comcast.net spammers?
<tomaw> aye
<Pici> tomaw: safe to unban then?
<tomaw> should be
<nalioth> the hosts were klined
<Flannel> The eyes in the channel are still there though.
<nalioth> of course
<nalioth> all part of the fun
<Tm_T> men gott!
<Myrtti> this is something
<Tm_T> grazeee
<Flannel> Hmm.  auto_bleh forwarding doesn't seem to work?
<Flannel> mode, no such channel?
<jpds> Flannel: Doing /afr <nick> <channel> ?
<Flannel> jpds: yeah
<Flannel> channel with the hash, right?
<jpds> Yeah.
<Flannel> Hmm, seems it had to do with "unable to find hostname" error
<Flannel> Alright, so, whats the syntax for a banforward
 * Flannel has none in his last log
<jpds> head -n 20 ~/.irssi/scripts/auto_bleh.pl
<Flannel> x@y!#ubuntu-ops?
<jpds> nick!ident@host!#channel
<Flannel> jpds: no, manually. he's already removed form channel, so that won't do any good
<Flannel> so... *!gardar@*!#ubuntu-ops should work?
<jpds> No: gardar!*@*!#ubuntu-ops
<Flannel> No, its not his nick.
<nalioth> Flannel: use *!?=gardar@*!#target for best results
<Flannel> because he's both gardar and gardar`afk
<Flannel> nalioth: thanks
<nickrud> OMG FLANNEL you kicked half the channel ;!
<Flannel> nickrud: its better that way.
<nickrud> Don't disagree ;)
<jpds> nickrud: Damn. Too fast for me ;-)
<nickrud> jpds heh. Was watching another guy, had that trigger ready :)
<Flannel> sigh.  mark doesn't work.
<Flannel> @btlogin
<nickrud> @btlogin
<stdin> mark doesn't work?
<Flannel> I get an error
<Flannel> line I was using was:
<Flannel> mark #ubuntu gardar Needs to fix his away (has been talked to many times about it, and said he'd fix it)
<stdin> @mark Flannel
<ubottu> stdin: An error has occurred and has been logged. Please contact this bot's administrator for more information.
<stdin> @mark stdin testing
<ubottu> stdin: The operation succeeded.
<stdin> it's working now :), but the logs are cleared :(
<stdin> Flannel: if you set a ban you can just @comment on it
<stdin> @help comment
<ubottu> stdin: (comment <id> [<comment>]) -- Reads or adds the <comment> for the ban with <id>, use @bansearch to find the id of a ban
<stdin> that'll add it right to the tracker from here (you can get comments from bans/kicks like that too)
<Flannel> stdin: Ah.  that's handy indeed.
<stdin> if @bansearch says something like "no match for <user>!*@*" then wait a couple seconds and try again, it'll send a /whois and /whowas to the server to look it up
<nickrud> heh jpds , didn't realize he had a ban ;)
<jpds> nickrud: touché.
<nickrud> ?
 * nickrud loves one upmanship, but likes to know what he did ;(
<jpds> Never mind. /me heads off to bed.
<nickrud> sleep well
<Flannel> when you unban a number of people, you need a b for each right?  -bb person1 person2? or is it -b person1 -b person2?
<jpds> Flannel: Either way.
<jpds> ...I think.
 * jpds => bed.
<ubottu> Guest40463 called the ops in #ubuntu-uk ()
 * PriceChild looks into it
<nickrud> -uk always gets the big guns
<PriceChild> lol
<ubot3> In ubot3, jamesrfla said: so what is new
<Flannel> ubot-3 is now a companion hotline
<Tm_T> hrrrrr
<stdin> so, who want's another new bantracker feature?
<Tm_T> stdin: if it makes sure I stay banned, sure
 * Tm_T hides
<stdin> well, it can't do that. but if go to the tracker and do a search for "oper:<your nick>", you get a list of all your kicks/bans/mutes
<stdin> you can even add a search term after a space and filter that down
<stdin> for example http://jussi01.com/web/bans.cgi?query=oper:tm_t&bans=on&mutes=on :)
<Myrtti> meh
#ubuntu-ops 2008-08-03
<nickrud> what I'd really like is a sync between the bantracker and the channel, I think they're not quite the same
<stdin> nickrud: I'm half way there, I have it so it marks bans as removed when it can't find them in the channel, it doesn't yet try to add new bans yet
<nickrud> stdin ah, great :)
<Flannel> Hmm
<Flannel> smallfoot is in #ubuntu as dooley
<Flannel> who can unban him here?  We'll probably have to have another lovely chat.
<Flannel> I guess its just his nick, he'll still be able to get in
<ompaul> I would have removed lots of stuff about him
<ompaul> I am going to issue the big one
<ompaul> I don't see him as banned from here
<Flannel> search for smallfoot
<Flannel> oh
<Flannel> removed
 * Flannel is blind.
<dooley> Hobbsee here?
<Flannel> dooley: You are banned.  Even if "when you reboot to windows" you can get in, you're banned.
<ompaul> back again and ban avoidance will buy you that kind of thing
<dooley> ok
<ompaul> you are now banned for ban avoidance
<dooley> but im nice boy
<Flannel> dooley: so, please leave #ubuntu+1
<dooley> but i wanted get help here
<dooley> there
<dooley> and i wanted to inform them about the bug
<dooley> so they can fix it
<dooley> im a good boy, im not bad
<Flannel> dooley: launchpad is where you inform them of bugs
<dooley> oh i did, i reported 100
<dooley> im very good, i reported very very very many
<ompaul> pastbin a list of them
<ompaul> or don't
<dooley> well most are feature request
<Flannel> dooley: Please leave #ubuntu+1, or you'll have evaded a ban twice.
<dooley> oh
<ompaul> we are fair to a point
<dooley> i have Songbird in windows xp, and it exist for linux too, but its not in ubuntu repostitory
<Flannel> dooley: Yes, you mentioned this in -motu today.  They said they'd work with you to package it if you were interested.
<ompaul> dooley, this is not a help channel
<ompaul> right so folks I am out of here
<dooley> Flannel, wow you are in all channels, you know everything i writing
<Flannel> ompaul: bye
<ompaul> dooley, that is not accurate
<dooley> Flannel i cant package it, im a noob, and it requires reading 10000 pages documentation
<Flannel> dooley: While it does take some reading, it's perfectly doable, or else nothing would get packaged ever.  And that's obviously not the case.
<dooley> well its only the smart people who can do that, that likes to reading
<dooley> im not so smart, and i get impatient very fast
<dooley> i dont like reading, i think its boring
<Flannel> You should work on the impatience, since it's already gotten you into trouble.  If you don't fix it, you'll just get into more.
<Flannel> dooley: But the point is, you are banned for a reason, just because you reboot to windows doesn't make you unbanned.  You'll have to do some reading and understanding (and probably change your attitude) to get them lifted.
<dooley> ok
<dooley> but Hobbsee told me to come back after a week, and i think i waited more than a week to come back
<Flannel> dooley: You waited a week, yes.  But you came back and your attitude hadn't gotten any better.
<dooley> well i cant change from one day to next day, it takes many years
<Flannel> dooley: If you haven't changed at all, then while we could unban you, its likely that within a short period of time we'd end up banning you again.
<Flannel> dooley: The week wasn't arbitrary, it was to give you time to think about your actions and try and fix them.
<dooley> yeah, but im nice and i dont like to be banned
<Flannel> dooley: And we don't want you to remain banned, but your actions forced us to ban you.
<dooley> i forgot what i did
<Flannel> dooley: You were blatantly disrespectful to people
<dooley> well i try to be nice
<Flannel> dooley: and before that, you were using profanity, even after you were asked to stop
<dooley> well, its accident
<dooley> i didnt meant todo that
<dooley> but sometimes i get angry
<Flannel> dooley: We all get angry sometimes, being angry doesn't mean you can swear, or insult people
<Flannel> also, the fact that you're angry doesn't mean you shouldn't be held responsible for your actions
<Flannel> dooley: many people slip once in a while, which is why you get warned/asked to stop. When you continue after being warned, is when we have to act on it
<dooley> well i do stop when im told, but then i slip again later
<Pici> Well, everyone else learns to control themselves, you need to do the same.
<dooley> ya
<Flannel> dooley: If you can't, one easy way of ensuring it doesn't happen is to leave channels when you get angry, or just walk away from the computer for 15 minutes and cool off.
<dooley> yeah. i guess, but i kinda like to went it
<dooley> to get it out you know
<Flannel> dooley: You'll have to find some other method of venting.  Since abusing other people isn't kosher.
<dooley> well it really bothers me that i cant find songbird in the repo
<Flannel> dooley: To get software in a repository, it takes a lot of work, as you're aware of already.  Even after you've packaged it once, you can't just walk away, you have to keep up and make sure it's not dangerous for people to have installed
<Flannel> dooley: If you're not willing to put in the time and effort, how do you expect others to?
<Flannel> dooley: *you* even want it in the repos, the people youre asking in -motu probably don't use it, so why would they spend the time packaging something that they don't use?
<dooley> well maybe there is someone whos smart and who thinks its fun todo the stuff i think its boring
<Flannel> dooley: If you watch those videos they told you about, and take some initiative and show some effort, the people in -motu *will* help you through any problems you have.
<Flannel> dooley: but, if they take the time to package songbird for you, thats time they're not spending on packages that they, and probably thousands of other people use.
<dooley> oh
<dooley> well we need more packaging guys
<Flannel> dooley: So, volunteer to be one!
 * nickrud looks at dooly
<nickrud> dooley that was a joke, by the way:)
<dooley> :D
<dooley> well the packaging thing seems so difficult and much effort and time, and reading 1000 pages of boring stuff
<dooley> im not so smart
<Flannel> dooley: Open source runs off of self-initiative.  If you want something done, the absolute best way to ensure it gets done is to do it yourself.  And usually, once you've done it for a little while, other people will step in and help.
<Flannel> dooley: They have videos, surely you can watch those and learn a lot.
<Flannel> dooley: but, when they said "here's a lot of stuff you can use to help you learn" and you replied with "but thats hard", effectively saying "I don't want to do any work".  That's not a good attitude to have, and isn't likely to get you anywhere.
<dooley> true
<dooley> but i dont like sitting like 15 hours infront of my computer doing something boring
<Pici> Then you arent going to get what you want in this case.
 * Pici looks at the clock
<Flannel> dooley: You might try doing it for one or two hours a day, for a few weeks
<Flannel> dooley: Anyway, I think we've gotten off the topic for this channel, feel free to go back to -motu with an improved attitude and ask them to help you learn.
<elky> PriceChild, sorry, i overslept again :(
<dooley> ok
<Flannel> dooley: When you think you've fixed the stuff we talked about previously, about your bans, feel free to come back here and talk about it.
<dooley> i gonna watch that video later
<dooley> well, i dont know when i will be fixe
<dooley> maybe it take years
<elky> oh, there wasnt actually a meeting?
<Flannel> elky: No, its tuesday
<elky> irc meeting. it'll be without me then
<Flannel> dooley: Hopefully it will be sooner.  You'll just have to wait and see.
<dooley> well, i dont know when or how
<PriceChild> elky: we hadn't planned one, that was the old topic
<Flannel> dooley: You'll figure it out.  If you want, you can google for anger management techniques or something.  And again, re-read the code of conduct and IRC guidelines, and take them to heart.  I think what has been said covers everything that could be said, so please leave this channel as we're done.
<dooley> ok
<dooley> bye all people
<ubottu> TiredWolf called the ops in #ubuntu (Soul-Dier, ^XxLaDyAnGeLxX^)
<Tm_T> mmmmm
<Pici> mmmm?
<Tm_T> ...and party goes on!
<Tm_T> Linux podcast recording was a moment ago
<Hobbsee> sigh.
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: yes dear?
<Hobbsee> dooley / smallfoot
<Flannel> Hobbsee: We'll see if he comes back wiser and more polite.
<Hobbsee> Flannel: indeed.  you handled it well
<nickrud> hm, a strange join in #ubuntu
 * Flannel notes interesting spam in #ubuntu
<nickrud> they dropped right back out Hobbsee , 5 sequential alphanumeric names at the same ip
<Flannel> Hobbsee: I figured I ought to do it, since I didn't interact with him before, so he doesn't already have a kneejerk reaction to being suspicious
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> Flannel: you won't always do what he wants.  therefore, he'll still have a kneejerk reaction.
<Hobbsee> and if he decides to insult you, all the worse for him.
<Flannel> Hobbsee: I don't think he's quite that bad, just needs a little guidance.
<Hobbsee> Flannel: guidance?  most people ahve enough clue not to say (twice) that the only reason I have ops is because i have boobs.
<Hobbsee> and other such things.
<nickrud> ah, that was smallfoot?
<Hobbsee> yup
<Hobbsee> and consistently blame their problems on us.
<Hobbsee> and not listen.
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> I tried, failed
<Hobbsee> or claim that others are being unfair, because they didn't read the rules, and didn't follow them.
<Hobbsee> and so the rules got enforced.
<Tm_T> it's not often, but it happens I notice
<nickrud> yeah. Claiming you broke the rules, when you quote them as evidence. "See, you said it, now you can't do anything to me."
<Tm_T> heh
<Hobbsee> the only way 'guidance' will work for him is an extremely long ban (so he figures it out without reading), or something physical done to him, when he gets something wrong.
<Hobbsee> the latter which is unfeasible from irc.
<Hobbsee> although, why he's on irc, if he doesn't want to read things, i'm not sure...
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: he likes to write?
<nickrud> irc is wonderful for short attention spans
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: in which case, he can go to a text editor?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: no, it's too obvious ;)
<Pici> ooh, shiny objects!
<Pici> But seriously, I have a feeling that he won't be able to control himself.
<Hobbsee> Pici: ++
<Hobbsee> that was shown earlier
<elky> and people wonder why we enforce things the way we do...
<nickrud> the good guys don't see the bad guys (and so have a skewed perspective) and the bad guys don't understand rules anyway
<Hobbsee> or refuse to
<nickrud> no, they simply don't understand the concept of rules. I've seen tonnes of examples in other context
<elky> or, see the good guys slip up, and assume that the good guys do it all the time, hence they can/should also
<nickrud> why rules exist even
<elky> nickrud, that's part of it, yes
<ubottu> soundray called the ops in #ubuntu (BStacks abusive)
<nickrud> latimes had a really good article yesterday
<elky> linky?
<nickrud> got distracted. A sec
<nickrud> sorry, nytimes.  http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/03/magazine/03trolls-t.html?_r=2&oref=slogin&oref=slogin
<elky> oh that, i saw that
<elky> that wasnt yesterday, was it?
<nickrud> I think it was a wonderful troll of trolls. And these are perfect examples of people that don't understand the reason/concept for rules, the concept of a civil society
<elky> yup
<nickrud> yeah, yesterday
<elky> you then also have stuff like the unnameable people who genuinely believe that because they dont *like* the rules, that the rules should go away and stop inconveniencing them.
<elky> taking absolutely no note of what the rules are actually preventing... such as pain unto others, etc
<nickrud> uh uh
<elky> 2008/08/03 is the date in australia today. either that, or it was the date on the 8th of march. which.
<nickrud> month day is standard in us
<elky> since australia is in tomorrowland, i really wonder how that date was yesterdayland for you
<nickrud> the times releases stuff about 12hrs ahead of the date. Due in the sunday paper (today) but released yesterday
<elky> crazy
<nickrud> heh. Don't your magazines have a future date on them? Common here
<elky> i dont exactly take note
<elky> http://www.smh.com.au/news/national/second-greece-bashing/2008/08/02/1217097606101.html is at the top of the smh site now
<elky> so no, no future date
 * nickrud needs to learn all the new nice shiny things that stdin's putting in the bot. If I can keep my attention focused ;)
<nickrud> see, I can't even stay focused enough to stay in the third person for two sentences
<stdin> use @help ;)
<elky> it's pretty much ubotu3g now, eh
<stdin> @list Bantracker
<ubottu> stdin: banlink, banlog, bansearch, btlogin, comment, mark, togglemsg, and updatebt
<stdin> @help comment
<ubottu> stdin: (comment <id> [<comment>]) -- Reads or adds the <comment> for the ban with <id>, use @bansearch to find the id of a ban
<stdin> and so on...
<nickrud> that would be a good name for it
<nickrud> ooooh, updatebt
<elky> stdin, can we add 'warrants'? where we can name people who we've put on final chance, so they're less likely to get the advantage of cycling timezones to get to final chance 5 times over?
<elky> if that makes any sense
<nickrud> a nice term for the comments
<stdin> I would think that's what comments are for ;)
<elky> except the comments dont show up in a ban search
<stdin> you can retrieve comments from the tracker with @comment too
<nickrud> now, if I may, a request for a timed ban :)
<stdin> just leave out the comment
 * elky nods at nickrud 
 * nickrud wanders away, whistling
<elky> timed bans would be awesome useful
<stdin> supyboy does have a time ban feature, but it needs +o
<stdin> (I could fix that though)
<elky> uh, no, floodbot will fight with it
<stdin> I got it to ask chanserv for +o with the Topic plugin
<elky> aah, it'd work on temp
<elky> but not if it was perma-opped
<stdin> I managed to hack a little and get it to +o, do whatever it needed then -o itself
<elky> we've been asking for timed bans since before i've been op
<elky> 15min/1hr/1day/1week would be appropriate slots i think.
<elky> im not sure we want to automate anything longer, and im not sure we even want to automate weekly
<Hobbsee> oh, i wouldn't mind.
<Hobbsee> wait, yes i would.
<elky> i'd suggest making 1hr the default ban, with the new syndax being /cs +b m|d|w $nick
<elky> and, having alerts for if someone gets banned multiple times within a certain timeframe, i'd suggest that timeframe being a day, but it's negotiable
<elky> stdin, that enough of a spec? :)
<stdin> yeah, but that sounds like a (insert word meaning "difficult thing") to code
<stdin> even getting it to check the channel ban list was difficult
<elky> cron.
<nickrud> the data would be in the tracker, wouldn't it? Not even need to check the channel
<stdin> nickrud: it would, but depends if the tracker is accurate :p
<nickrud> stdin ah, yes, that little issue ;)
<stdin> elky: but how can we get cron to communicate with the bot?
<elky> make the bot process run the cron?
<elky> err, check
<elky> i dunno
<nickrud> doesn't the data exist in a database?
<Flannel> just... use cron to generate files
<stdin> there's only one process, everything else is threads
<Flannel> script -> files with nicks to be unbanned
<Flannel> then bot checks those files
<Flannel> or just a file to say "hey clean up"
<stdin> it still takes the bot 25 mins to get the full ban lists for all channels it's in, I could probably get it down to 15 but there's a danger of flooding off
<nickrud> or, since the comments would probably get an automated notice saying 15minute ban, humans can look when checking comments
<stdin> it's in about 48 channels after all
<Flannel> stdin: What is that relevant to?
<Flannel> Oh, bot isn't paying attention to the actual +b commands
<stdin> what about when the bot dies or splits
<stdin> it can miss bans or unbans sometimes
<elky> then kill the 15min option
<Flannel> It only needs to get the lists when it splits or dies, after that, it can do incremental updates
<Flannel> possibly with a new fresh one daily or something, even under normal circumstances
<stdin> it needs to get the list when it connects or when the plugin is reloaded
<stdin> then it does do incremental updates, yes
<stdin> the timed bans could be done, but I'd probably write a separate plugin to do it. bantracker is getting bloated and less maintainable
<stdin> me and seveas seem to have a different coding style too, so it looks horrible :p
<elky> so it really is an open source bot now? :Þ
<stdin> yep, the code unreadable to anyone who hasn't worked with it. which is the very core of all open source code :)
<nalioth>   // took a tea break here.  earl grey with honey //
<nalioth> did y'all see this?  http://www.linux.com/feature/143414
<bazhang> seen it and blogged about it :)
<elky> nalioth, i got to the commenters first ;)
<nalioth> has anyone contacted linux.com or that hack author of theirs?
<elky> nalioth, i'll guarantee something will have been said by someone.
<elky> i trolled the softpedia article yesterday
 * bazhang wonders about the hiring practices at linux.com
<elky> 90% of their journos are freelancers
<elky> i'm one of that 90%
<elky> i only wrote 3 articles though
<bazhang> seems his extensive tests were: point, click and install.
<elky> they take articles based on how many people are likely to read them
<nalioth> if they let hacks like that write for them, perhaps i need to start sending them articles
<elky> nalioth, send your opinions at least
<elky> linux.com had articles at least once a release cycle about automatix anyway. it's not as though this is fresh stupidity
<wgrant> I decided to tweak that article to make it true for gnome-app-install instead. It didn't take much tweaking - http://www.qeuni.net/f/1/2008/gnome-app-install.html
<elky> a/ultamatix/gnome-app-install/?
<elky> s/ultamatix/gnome-app-install/?
 * elky hits the keyboard
<wgrant> It took a bit more than that.
<wgrant> But that was much of it.
<bazhang> excellent :)
<elky> ugh, i snapped and dared ask she who cannot be named why on earth she is in Australian loco channels
<wgrant> Ah, her.
<elky> yes. her.
<elky> she who has been quietly courting faux acceptance over the past few weeks. it's gone beyond a casual dropping by, and is now at the point of downright creepy
<Flannel> elky: Is she actually active there?
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> Now, at least.
<Flannel> interesting.  I think that's the only channel she joins that Ive seen her talk in for at least two months
<Nafallo> uk as well
<Flannel> She's in -au and -uk?  thats sort of odd.
<Flannel> oh, hmm, nevermind
<elky> she's from NYC, so yes.
 * Flannel wonders how many other colonies she's in.
<Myrtti> She pmd me last night,bad timing. Might have something to do with upcoming cc meet?
 * Flannel wonders when some people will watch the poisonous people lecture.
 * wgrant injects some poison into Flannel.
 * Flannel is now poisonous.
<Flannel> Wait, are we playing croquet?
<wgrant> Correct.
<wgrant> To both.
<wgrant> She seems to be rather silent now.
<Flannel> oh goody.  I get to kill people now.
 * elky wonders how long until she comes here with her crocodile tears act.
<Nafallo> sleep time
<Nafallo> tired
 * Flannel wonders why she's stolen tears from crocodiles.
<Flannel> what is she tearing up over anyway?
<elky> our apparant cruelty for wanting her to play by our rules... not her convenient interpretation of our rules
<Flannel> so, she's living in the past.
<Flannel> and milking it for all its worth.
<elky> yup
<wgrant> As they do.
<elky> indeed
<Myrtti> If shane_ turns up, tell him wait 24h. Am heading for hotel breakfast soon
<elky> why are you in a hotel anyway?
<Myrtti> Assembly demoparty /lanfest where Flug /uf have linux helpdesk. And Ive got my last day of holiday this year.
<elky> ah cool
<Myrtti> 86 one night, but this is worth it.
<elky> :)
 * elky huggles Myrtti
<Myrtti> assembly.org
<nalioth> Myrtti is at a thousand person party
<Myrtti> 5000 i think
<nalioth> well, that's even better
<Myrtti> Gonna blog about it when I get home
<Myrtti> Took some pics for it already, are in Flickr
<Tm_T> Myrtti: hi hi
<Myrtti> Morning
<Myrtti> I couldve slept  hour more...
<Myrtti> :-(
<Myrtti> When are peeps leavin, tm_t?
<Tm_T> no idea
<Tm_T> I'm stayinh til 14 I think atleast
<Myrtti> Ill get some breakfast, peep in and say hi and come back here and sleep for a mo more
<Myrtti> I has headache
<Flannel> Myrtti: stop looking at computer screens
<Myrtti> Tm_T muista LÄÄKKEET!
<Myrtti> Täytyy syödä kala!
<Myrtti> Flannel lol. Am on phone now
<Flannel> Myrtti: take a break from electronics.  Go eat your breakfast in peace.
<Myrtti> I had to tell tmt my plans... Hes at the venue and has stayed awake last might... :-/
<Myrtti> Right. Talk to you later
<Tm_T> Myrtti: hugs :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, cool_penguin said: This is private message right?
<wgrant> Not quite.
<gnomefreak> i guess smallfoot didnt show back up yet
<elky> operative word being 'yet'
<stdin> for you people that want know how to use all the command in Bantracker: http://jussi01.com/stdin/plugin.cgi?name=Bantracker
<gnomefreak> stdin: thanks
<bazhang> stdin, thanks! :)
<Myrtti> Merh
<bazhang> champion in ot
<Myrtti> Yay, ompaul
<ompaul> moinnnnnnnnnnn
 * ompaul considers the distance to the cooker
 * ompaul considers a pot some oats and water mix with a view to some kind of food
<gnomefreak> he looks like he is one to keep watching
<bazhang> yup
<gnomefreak> ompaul: you on the IRC council by chance?
<gnomefreak> we need weekend ops in -ot
 * gnomefreak watching for a few just until i get out of compile into build
<bazhang> <champion> can someone teach me how to hack?
<gnomefreak> i see it
<gnomefreak> so far answer was a good one
<bazhang> he is just trying to push all limits in both channels
<gnomefreak> both?
<gnomefreak> what other channel?
<bazhang> #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> anyone care if i just remove him to further protect the channels?
<bazhang> he is quiet now, but going offtopic and had to be warned
<gnomefreak> yeah i know bad but helpful
<bazhang> likely need to catch him in the act :)
<gnomefreak> well if needed ill be here for a couple more minutes
<bazhang> :)
<ompaul> gnomefreak, I am not
<gnomefreak> oh :(
<gnomefreak> i vote you to be on it, now you should be on it ;)
<gnomefreak> -ot has been hell for the most part this weekend
<ompaul> gnomefreak, I have ops for -ot
<ompaul> let me look
<ompaul> will return to breakfast when it is ready ;-)
<gnomefreak> ompaul: ok give him time to screw up. we know what he meant by hacking since he cant compile a C program i have to assume he meant illegal hacking
<ompaul> these guys see no ops and wonder
<gnomefreak> they need to look harder :)
<gnomefreak> i had to remove someone yesterday and they than played by rules
<ompaul> yeap
<bazhang> smallfoot?
<gnomefreak> nope
<gnomefreak> i dont remember who it was but under that nick it wasnt
<ompaul> !hacker
<ubottu> A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems!
<gnomefreak> he hasnt shown up yet to ask about ban again
<gnomefreak> good way to get him started on abusing the bot ;)
<ompaul> na we have to be nice
<gnomefreak> hes been warned already before
<gnomefreak> later guys ;)
<bazhang> :) cya
<ompaul> cheers gnomefreak
<ompaul> !no u is <reply> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, ompaul said: !no u is <reply> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<ompaul> @bt-login
<ompaul> !no u is <reply> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<ompaul> !u
<ubottu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<ompaul> !no u is <reply> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<ompaul> !forget u
<bazhang> @whoami
<ubottu> bazhang: bazhang
 * ompaul pokes ubottu with a cluestick
<ompaul> !!
<bazhang> need to @login
<ompaul> @whoami
<ubottu> ompaul: ompaul
<bazhang> hmm
<ompaul> !no u is <reply> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<ompaul> !u
<ubottu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<ompaul> bazhang, please change spelling of officier to officer
<bazhang> !no u is <reply> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun. If you want to be taken more seriously, please type out the extra letters in "you". The same goes for "are", "why", "because", and so on.
<bazhang> !u
<ubottu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<bazhang> weird
<ompaul> !u is bar
<ubottu> But u already means something else!
<ompaul> !no u is bar
<ompaul> !forget u
<ompaul> !u
<ubottu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<ompaul> jussi01, ^^ help officer not officier
<bazhang> dinner time; back in a bit :)
<ompaul> ack
<stdin> @reload Encyclopedia
<ubottu> stdin: The operation succeeded.
<stdin> ompaul: try now
<ompaul> !no u is <reply> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<ubottu> I'll remember that ompaul
<ompaul> stdin, thank
<ompaul> s
<ompaul> stdin, ehh can you remove this
<ompaul> <ompaul> @kick elky test
<ompaul> <ubottu> ompaul: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-offtopic,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<stdin> @disable Channel kick
<ubottu> stdin: The operation succeeded.
<ompaul> stdin, you get gold stars for that :)
<jpds> ****
<Tm_T> hi kids
<elky> Pici, new comic
<ompaul> rambo3, who did what where when etc
<jpds> Floodbots appeared to have failed to mute hishamfathi.
<elky> ompaul, you didnt bore mr future enough
<ompaul> seems I went away
<ompaul> what is the removal of +d #ubuntu-offtopic Rayme?Chan
<ompaul> elky, ^^ tomaw
<ompaul> jussi01, ^^
<ompaul> mez LjL  ^^
<ompaul> i.e. help
<ompaul> I used to be able to do this my brain is not working
<tomaw> /mode #ubuntu-offtopic -d Rayme?Chan
<ompaul> DOH!
<ompaul> thanks tom
<ompaul> tomaw even
<tomaw> np
<ompaul> I forgot cos I have too much scripted :-/
<Myrtti> hello
<Myrtti> 17:31 @,- Irssi: Join to #ubuntu was synced in 107 secs
 * Myrtti sighs
<Seeker`> whats wrong?
<Myrtti> feet hurt, having a headache and feeling blue
<Seeker`> :(
<Seeker`> that sucks
<ubottu> soundray called the ops in #ubuntu (hamman abuse)
<jpds> nickrud: Oops, wrong fella.
<nickrud> yeah, saw that
 * nickrud slaps lazy left hand
<nickrud> msg'd him, with an apology
 * jussi01 walks in
 * jussi01 is tired
<seanw> Just removed the pennergame spammer hope that is okay
<jussi01> seanw: sounds good to me :)
<Tm_T> hi kids
 * Tm_T hugs Myrtti 
<fyrestrtr> is b|0sCrasher another bot?
<ubottu> fyrestrtr called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<jussi01> fyrestrtr: where?
<fyrestrtr> in #ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> thanks
<nickrud> nalioth dealt with it
<jussi01> ok
<Pici> fyrestrtr: in the future.... call the ops in the right channel.
<Pici> its a waste of ours and your time to do that in -offtopic.
<fyrestrtr> noted.
<fyrestrtr> thanks again.
<Flannel> fyrestrtr: you could always call it in here if you think the highlights would help
<fyrestrtr> hrmm, that's a thought :)
<Pici> no...
<Pici> calling ops in here is like super emergency mode.
<nickrud> and requires finding out where. Doing it in the right channel saves much effort on the part of ops, thank you very much :)
 * Flannel is groggy, not thinking straight.
<Flannel> yes, indeed.  do it in the channel :)
<Tm_T> also using | reason
<Tm_T> like !foops | flannel said it right!!11
 * Tm_T hides
<Flannel> and then we all wake up, verify the complaint, (know which channel it is already)
<Flannel> and then ban me!
<nickrud> <virtual> /cs kb Flannel  </virtual>
<ubottu> Gnea called the ops in #ubuntu (zod21)
<Tm_T> fyrestrtr: anything else we can help you with?
<nalioth> nobody talks any more?
<ikonia> nalioth: where ?
<nalioth>  #ubuntu
<ikonia> nalioth: seems quite busy
<ikonia> Flannel: are you talking to zod21 ?
<Flannel> ikonia: No, gnea
<ikonia> Flannel: I'll speak to zod21 then
<Flannel> ikonia: sounds good
<Pici> gardar: Can we help you?
<Flannel> Pici: he's forwarded here.  see his comments
<nalioth> flannel removed him, ikonia went back and kicked him
<nalioth> no talking
<Flannel> ikonia: he means coming here and talking
<ikonia> ahh
<Gnea> Flannel: ok
<ikonia> nalioth: that was seconds apart
<Tm_T> fyrestrtr: wake up, son
<Flannel> nalioth: It actually was two people.  one with an underscore
<Flannel> Gnea: There's absolutely no reason why you need to provoke someone, regardless of their behavior
<Gnea> Flannel: i wasn't trying to provoke anyone.
<Flannel> Gnea: In the future, leave out the "welcome to ignore" comments, and you'll be fine.
 * Flannel could swear he's already said this.
<Gnea> Flannel: and i'm not fine how? the guy had a chip on his shoulder. i can handle not saying anything about placing someone on /ignore in a public forum, that's not the issue. i asked you how YOU would've handled it differently, and all you can tell me is what part of what i did shouldn't be repeated in the future. thank you for the advice.
<nalioth> no, i mean PM'g the guy about how we're here to communicate, not vituperation
<Flannel> Gnea: He didn't have a chip on the shoulder until you provoked him.  He was merely offtopic in #ubuntu, not offensive, not combative.
<ikonia> nalioth: the comment he made - in my opinion warrented removing and discussion away from the channel, as the situation with gnea and the zod21 was growing in tension, and as he has yet to repond to a pm request I feel reasonably confident it was the right thing to do
<Flannel> Gnea: call offtopic on him, if he continued to be offtopic, the ops would've dealt with him.
<Gnea> Flannel: someone else already did, it seemed inappropriate to repeat it.
<Flannel> Gnea: Theres nothing wrong with just walking away, you don't need to encourage him
<Gnea> true.
<Flannel> Gnea: thats all I'm getting at.
<Gnea> Flannel: walking away from the situation is, funny enough, something that I tend to encourage from time to time. Perhaps I should follow my own advice on this as well.
<Flannel> Gnea: We all lapse occassionally.  Its no big deal.
<Gnea> Flannel: Thank you.
<Gnea> and, thank you everyone else.
<Flannel> nalioth: he (zod) was directly abusive to a member of the community, and was already offtopic and warned a few times.
<ikonia> nalioth: now that gnea has left, I'm open to critisism/advice on how that could have been delt with better ?
<ikonia> didn't want to discuss it infront of one of the users in question
<nalioth> we're becoming #debian
<ikonia> nalioth: ok, so as I said, a little advice/guideline on how to deal with that better would be most welcome
<Flannel> nalioth: I don't see how that's the case (or at least, relevant to this situation)
<nalioth> definitely going toward #debian
<ikonia> nalioth: ok, well some feedback and advice is welcome
<nalioth> zod21> hey anyone in here ever used a mac   and the response was !ot and !anyone
<ikonia> nalioth: they where user responses, that can be delt with in PM
<Flannel> The offtopic was inappropriate in that situation, the anyone... not so much.
<nalioth> well, you DO know that Ubuntu runs on Macs
<ikonia> a mac is a valid hardware platform for x86 and ppc
<ikonia> sure yes, it's a valid platform
<Flannel> nalioth: Yes, which is why it wasn't offtopic.
<ikonia> as I said, that was a user response I believe
<Flannel> "anyone use a mac" though, does garner a !anyone
<ikonia> Flannel: but I see nalioth's point on that "zod21 lots of people use macs, what problem are you having"
<ikonia> more personal than a factoid
<Flannel> ikonia: I agree, and I often type stuff out instead of factoids, but again, thats individuals, not channel policy
<ikonia> Flannel: exactly, that was a random user in the channels respose
<nickrud> it's difficult to control individual's response.
<ikonia> and as I said that can be delt with in pm "not so quick on the factoids etc etc"
<Mez> @schedule london
<ubottu> Mez: Schedule for Europe/London: 05 Aug 23:00: Community Council | 06 Aug 21:00: Maryland LoCo IRC | 07 Aug 13:00: Ubuntu Mobile Team | 07 Aug 15:00: Ubuntu Java Team | 08 Aug 01:00: Americas Board | 08 Aug 05:00: Ubuntu MOTU
<Mez> ew, CC meeting at 11pm ? :(
<ikonia> jolt cola is your friend
<Mez> They don't have that here.
<ikonia> Mez: http://www.cybercandy.co.uk/aaasmt/index.php
<Mez> PriceChild / elky_work / nalioth - is the nominations being dealt with in that? or at another time?
<Mez> ikonia, I know what it is.
<ikonia> Mez: BIG can / multi-packs / single cans, place your orde
 * Nafallo is pretty sure he've seen Jolt in London
<ikonia> Mez: thats a link to buy it, not "what it is"
<ikonia> Nafallo: I've got a can in my bag along with "slurm" from london at the weekend
<Nafallo> I'm mostly running on relentless those days though ;-)
<nickrud> slurm?
<Mez> ikonia, to be fair, if It's anything like red bull cola .. :(
<ikonia> nickrud: futurama drink
<Mez> Nafallo, yeah, same here
<nickrud> ah
<ikonia> Mez: pretty much the same thing
<ikonia> Mez: a little more "pepsi" taste though , less tinny
<Nafallo> another really awesome one are '24' :-)
<PriceChild> Mez: another time.
<PriceChild> Mez: hopefully close to having a clear agreed process to document to the ML with final dates.
<jpds> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious instead.
<nalioth> gardar: can we help you?
<nickrud> !idle | gardar (since nalioth is too nice ;)
<ubottu> I'll remember that, nickrud
<nickrud> ah, crap, not again!
<nickrud> forget idle | gardar (since nalioth
<gardar> hm nope nalioth, I've no idea why im here
<nickrud> !forget idle | gardar (since nalioth
<ubottu> I'll forget that, nickrud
<nalioth> gardar: please see the /topic
<gardar> hm
<gardar> still don't understand how I got here
<nickrud> @btlogin
<nickrud> gardar you have a forward registered for you here: He has been warned multiple times to fix his away. Said he would do so, and still hasn't. Feel free to remove this once fixed (or if there are other circumstances, this isn't really a high priority banforward)
<gardar> oh about that... well yea, haven't exactly had time for that
<nickrud> gardar well, find some time I guess ;)
<gardar> yea will do asap
<Myrtti> @now Helsinki
<ubottu> Myrtti: Current time in Europe/Helsinki: August 04 2008, 00:56:32 - Next meeting: Community Council in 2 days
<Myrtti> oh - right.
<jussi01> mrgh
<jussi01> and Im still up..
<Myrtti> I just woke up
<Myrtti> I'm happy, didn't have any dreams
<Pici> :/
<jussi01> Pici: ?
<Kcaj> can test me?
<jpds> He's okay. Floodbots tested him.
<Flannel> Ban was already removed
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2729982644/
 * Myrtti sees a typo
 * Myrtti doesn't see it anymore
<nalioth> Invisible Typo ?
<Flannel> bother on p.u.c being down
<Pici> I prefer using apt-file and rmadison, its faster than looking on p.u.c, for me at least.
<Flannel> whats rmadison?
<Pici> its for finding out what packages exists across all the ubuntu repositories.
<Flannel> so, apt-cache basically?
<Pici> so... rmadison pidgin, will tell me all the package versions, across, all the repos, including -updates, -backports, etc.
#ubuntu-ops 2009-07-27
<ubottu> Paddy_NI called the ops in #ubuntu (Rapt0rJezuz)
<Paddy_NI> Hello.. no one put a ban on  "Rapt0rJezuz_"
<nalioth> Paddy_NI: is he back?
<Paddy_NI> Irrelevant
<Paddy_NI> did you not see what he posted?
<Paddy_NI> any way.. just letting you know
<Paddy_NI> bye
<ubottu> HFSPLUS called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<bazhang> that is john_nels  ^^ hfsplus
<HFSPLUS> Sup
<bazhang> HFSPLUS, thought you said you were going to school
<HFSPLUS> I am Next month
<bazhang> so you are wasting people's time until then?
<HFSPLUS> Todays my last offical day on irc
<HFSPLUS> Peace
<bazhang> he has done this 'It's my last day on IRC' many times before
#ubuntu-ops 2009-07-28
<bazhang> ares4you says he/she is Ubuntu developer, yet is asking where to test packages; any idea where to point him/her?
<ikonia> bazhang: #ubuntu-devel ?
<jussi01> argh, no!
<jussi01> -motu
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> if he's a developer ?
<bazhang> ikonia, he/she was pointed there, then just kept asking about testing packages. seems he/she would know if they were really in the Ubuntu development or testing teams
<jussi01> test packages == motu
<ikonia> as test packages, or packages used for testing /
<jussi01> or just give
<jussi01> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<zhxk> hello
<Myrtti> !forums > zhxk
<ubottu> zhxk, please see my private message
<zhxk> well, need i to delcare that xchat tried to join #ubuntu itself, and i found some one banned me again a week ago?
<ikonia> someone banned you longer than a week ago
<elky> ikonia, please post this to bilbo_baggins: why am I hearing that you're harassing someone? You were told that you need to demonstrate good behaviour before ikonia would lift the ban in #ubuntu. harassing him is not demonstrating good behaviour.
<ikonia> he should be joining the channel shortly
<Myrtti> erh. I almost snorted out my coffee through my nose there
<genii-around> jussi01_: Server is up/down right now....
 * genii-around pokes experimentally at genii
<genii> packages.ubuntu.com seems possibly down
<elky> yes, and in the words of elmo someone is on the way to 'face stab' it.
<genii> Hm
<ikonia> I don't remember elmo being so agressive,
<ikonia> oscar yes, elmo no
<elky> hehe
<elky> you're not familiar with ubuntu's very own elmo?
<ikonia> does she laugh when tickled?
<Pici> 'he'
<ikonia> does he laugh when tickled
<Myrtti> /wii elmo serves those living in information deprivation ;-)
<elky> ikonia, i'm not sure anyone's ever been *game* to tickle him.
<ikonia> elky: that sounds almost a challange
<elky> ikonia, how tall are you?
<elky> (for purposes of estimating your likelihood of survival)
<ikonia> 5.11 ?
<Pici> 5.11?
<mneptok> 08:38 <+ikonia> I don't remember elmo being so agressive <--- what planet is ikonia on?
<Pici> mneptok: I think he was referring to the muppet.
<mneptok> oh, James is a muppet.
 * elky copies some text into a buffer...
<mneptok> just a muppet with bits of other muppets between his teeth.
<elky> ikonia, solidly built or slight?
<jpds> I'm with mneptok.
 * elky copies more text into the buffer.
<jpds> ;)
<Pici> I think blackmail is against the CoC
<mneptok> elky: i already pasted my comments to elmo. so your "if you wish to survive another day, loser" e-mail is a day late and a dollar short :P
<elky> ah, that's right. you put that puddle between you and him, didn't you
<mneptok> and a whole bunch of American desert ;)
<ikonia> I'll disatance myself from this now I think
<mneptok> so he'll need swim trunks, a canteen, and an amphibious camel
<Myrtti> sounds like fun
<elky> ikonia, early canonical peeps can tell you of unrestrained strings of expletitives exploding from the corner of the office of a decibel rating that required people in the opposite corner to wait for the string to finish before being able to hear the other person in the conversation they were having.
<elky> mneptok, have i heard the legend correctly?
 * popey chuckles whilst thinking about the new Canonical employee who argued with IT about his email address. shortest duration employee ever..
<mneptok> elky: FUCKIN' GOD-DAMMIT I KILL YOU BURN DIE I AM WRATH INCARNATE .... yes, that sounds about right.
<elky> popey, i didn't hear of that one. where did they bury him?
<ikonia> popey: sounds fun
<popey> heh, he was escorted out
<Pici> :o
<mneptok> elky: we're talking elmo. there *were no remains to bury*
<popey> his tenure was measured in hours, not days
<ikonia> what didn't he like about his email ?
<Pici> Wow.
<ikonia> it's an email address ????
<popey> ikonia: he wanted <nickname>@canonical.com, when in fact the "standard" was <first>.<last>@canonical.com
<popey> he argued at high volume in front of lots of canonical and ubuntu community people
<Myrtti> awwww
<ikonia> popey: sandard corperate setup then
<popey> yup
<ikonia> standard
<popey> some people have legacy addresses like elmo@ and jono@ but that didnt wash
<ikonia> nothing says professional like spunkmonkey@canonial.com
<mneptok> popey: don;t forget his nick was "SYSADMIN_TEAM_IS_TEH_SUCK"
<popey> heh
<jpds> mneptok: But it's IS?
<popey> elmoblowsgoats@canonical.com wasn't the best opening gambit
<ikonia> elmo sounds a delight, I may pm him
<popey> </embellishment>
<mneptok> jpds: right. Incredible Slackers.
<popey> ikonia: he's a puppy really
 * mneptok is actually pretty good at making elmo laugh
<elky> i actually have elmo's mobile number in my phone from seville. if i ever need to self-destruct, i shall call that number during UK sleep time.
<popey> heh, ditto :)
<mneptok> and trust me, the only thing more amusing than watching elmo burn down an idiot is listening to him laugh.
<popey> Claire rickrolled elmo over the phone in prague
<mneptok> popey: that was classic.
<popey> Elmo went back to his room to kip for a bit, claire got the youtube video up and called him
<popey> good job he was in another room
<ikonia> elky: he's uk ?
<elky> popey, omg... i have missed *so* much :(
<popey> yes ikonia
<mneptok> popey: not to mention he secretly harbors deep feelings for Rick Astley.
<elky> ikonia, yes. this means he knows where you live.
<popey> :)
<ikonia> elky: I like those odds
<ikonia>  "/nick p0pey" hey elmo !
<popey> hah
<popey> funny you should say that
<popey> http://facebook.com/p0pey :)
<elky> i'm annoyed they didn't accept 4 letter names :(
<popey> I'm annoyed some dolt called himself alanpope and that's not even his frigging name!
<Pici> hah
<mneptok> Facebook URLs on Ubuntu channels are like a crack dealer at a Narcotics Anonymous meeting :/
<Pici> And /popey looks to be a horse
<popey> ooo, its been removed by the look of it
<popey> yeah .. odd
 * ikonia watches the trolls add people on facebook
<Pici> I'm not a troll!
<ikonia> that's what they all say
<ikonia> "it's  not me, it's my brother"
<ikonia> Pici: I need more evidence
<Myrtti> it wasn't me, it was the one armed man
<Pici> I am not a crook
<ikonia> it didn't work for Harrison Ford and it won't work for Myrtti
<mneptok> Ambassador G'kar killed my wife!
<Myrtti> mneptok: *snerk*
<genii> Just a heads-up  user I just kicked from #u for excessive vulgarity/profanity is now in +1 (I'm not an op there) ..Guest54877
<Myrtti> in offtopic now too
<genii> They seemed to have calmed down some (luckily)
<Myrtti> he's either too low or too high on caffeine
<Myrtti> almost illegible
<genii> Yup
<mneptok> Myrtti: do you have +o rights in +1?
<Myrtti> don't think so
<Myrtti> I'm never there
 * mneptok does (i think)
<mneptok> i do. i'll go watch.
<Myrtti> wow
<nalioth> mneptok: please keep your weird friends off the network
<topyli> hehehe
<ubottu> edbian called the ops in #ubuntu (zero0ne)
<mneptok> nalioth: i abide by Freenode policy, and use only 1 connection for all my multiple personalities.
<Myrtti> he quit already
<Myrtti> nnnnghghghghghghg
<Flannel> I prefer to add in some harder consonants... t, k, things like that.
<Myrtti> Flannel: t and k are prominent in finnish swear words, so I try to avoid those
<Pici> Wasn't that the point though?
<Flannel> I see.  What about... p?
<jussi01> yeps
<jussi01> perkele! :D
<Myrtti> I distantly remember gordonjcp being a sane and level guy who was fun to discuss with
<topyli> i remember that too
<topyli> now i'm about to remove him :(
<Pici> topyli: asshat is something that I'd !language someone about, so could you please not use it.
<topyli> right. i'll find another classic
<Myrtti> jlaroche: how can we help you?
<jlaroche> i don't have a question right now, but I may
<jlaroche> How are you?
<Myrtti> ikonia, are you awake?
<Myrtti> I see you are forwarded from #ubuntu to here to discuss your earlier behaviour
<jlaroche> ?
<Myrtti> jlaroche: do you remember what happened on 22nd when you were in #ubuntu?
<jlaroche> no
<Myrtti> you had a question in #ubuntu...
<Myrtti> 2009-07-22T21:38:19 <jlaroche> need help getting gufw to allow me to access my intranet. I can see network shares and my workgroup if gufw is off, but once I enable it I can not browse my local network. I have lots of ports allowed, but it is not helping - can anyone assist?
<jlaroche> gufw blocks network shares with windows machines even if you open all port access (in general, or to the destination IP)
<Myrtti> meh
<Myrtti> was brushing my teeth
<Myrtti> I certainly hope I'm not the only one awake
<Myrtti> cause I'm not for long
<ikonia> Myrtti: you called?
<Myrtti> I did, but he left already
<ikonia> ahhh the jlaroche guy
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !mailserver ~= s#7.10/server#9.04/serverguide#
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<jpds> Weeeeeeeeeeeeee.
#ubuntu-ops 2009-07-29
<LjL> hi... if anyone happened to wonder about bestbot (or metabot - doubt it), my server got fried by something so i'm not sure when it'll be back up
<Pici> I sent you a memo about it a bit ago
<LjL> Pici: yeah i saw it, much later though, it was back up by then
<Pici> LjL: Oh, its down again then.
<LjL> that time it was just a full HD, i'm bound to notice that sooner or late
<LjL> this time it's just not turning on :)
<LjL> well, more like :(, but anyway
<Pici> oooh
<LjL> Pici: it's why i was chatting from the cellphone earlier
<LjL> now, as i was trying to say on t9, i've managed to use an eeepc as if it were a wireless router, somehow
<LjL> i just hope my server's HD is ok
<Pici> Pricey: Er.. you never set -r, can I?
<Pici> LjL: yeah, me too.
<LjL> Pici: i suggest you do, there's a few fellows in -unregged :P
<Pici> LjL: Thats why I was asking ;)
<Flannel> Ubottu 2.0 being written in python again?  Is it just going to be another supybot plugin?
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Flannel
<Flannel> blah
<Flannel> find 2.0
<Flannel> er, I'll fix it in a query
<Pici> ubottu: forget Ubottu 2.0 being written in python again?
<ubottu> I know nothing about Ubottu 2.0 being written in python again? yet, Pici
<Pici> bleh
<jpds> !2.0 being written in python again?
<ubottu> 2.0 being written in python again? is it just going to be another supybot plugin?
<jpds> Haha.
<Flannel> ubottu: forget 2.0 being written in python again?
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Flannel
<LjL> alright, have fun
<Pici> Flannel: There hasn't been a discussion about how the bot's code would change at the moment, but we had discussed using django for the web ui
<LjL> don't fry servers
<Flannel> Pici: I'm just worried about the bot itself.  If I'm starting out on another plugin, should I write it for supybot? or for whatever we're going to use in the future?
<Flannel> considering I know nothing about supybots plugin system (or any other bots), nows the time to change! ;)
<Pici> Flannel: Well, we haven't discussed changing the factoid system at this point in time.
<Flannel> alright, just all the other stuff.
<Flannel> Sounds good, what I needed to know.
 * Flannel should've just asked in -ircbots-team
<zhxk> hello
<Pici> zhxk: How can we help you?
<zhxk> may i back to ubuntu?
<Pici> zhxk: I need to discuss the situation with some of the other operators.
<Pici> nalioth, Pricey or jussi01, could one of you look at Mystic (n=Mystic@94.23.22.190). Its a bot idling in a lot of our channels, is this something for staff or do we have to go around an remove from each one?
<rww> Hello operator people! The second URL in !mailserver is incorrect; I submitted a replacement a few hours ago that probably should be applied :)
<nalioth> Pici: feel free to remove it from all #ubuntu-space
<Vantrax> anyone know why I would be getting a fair amount of messages saying #ubuntu-unregged?
<elky> messages from whom, and saying what exactly?
<elky> pastebin if there's lots.
<Vantrax> saying exactly "#ubuntu-unregged" from 6 different nicks
<elky> i've got no idea and cannot find anything out without knowing what nicks.
<elky> you were at one point in that channel. it usually happens when there's a mass-join from a botnet for example. it could possibly have been something the botnet was doing.
<elky> by 'it usually happens' i mean, 'people get sent there usually'
<elky> i cant be more precise without more information.
<Vantrax> hrm, looks like a botnet originating from liken0ther.no-ip.biz
<Vantrax> nicks I still have were gokturk_, msds1502, Spykemcc, surplusxmas,  uknow
<elky> Vantrax, as per your comment in #canonical-sysadmin, which channels have comcast illinois blocked within the #*buntu* namespace.
<bazhang> mibbit is allowed on freenode again? or was that just a ban to the #freenode channel
<nalioth> bazhang: what?where?
<bazhang> nalioth, * mib_q42pz5ln (i=d2d40558@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/session) has joined #ubuntu
<bazhang> 7 or so minutes ago
<nalioth> interesting
<nalioth> we need to take mibbit out of the floodbots
<Myrtti> hmmm why?
<ikonia> just stop the excempting ?
<nalioth> ikonia: yes
<Myrtti> why?
<nalioth> Myrtti: mibbit is not welcome here on freenode for reasons i can't go into, but i'm sure you'd agree with
<nalioth> and i'm quite sure you can think of some, yourself
<Myrtti> nalioth: er. logic fallacy
<nalioth> atm, mibbit is slipping through the cracks and joining the network
<nalioth> Myrtti: think what you could do with peoples passwords
<Myrtti> I thought *Ubuntu* and especially #ubuntu had nothing against mibbit just as long as it comes through floodbots. Surely it's not an issue that can be solved with taking the excempts from the floodbots, but with Freenode doing their magic? And, there's gazillion and one Ubuntu IRC channels that don't have a problem with mibbit, or don't have floodbots. We're to forget them and just play charades that #ubuntu is the one and only channel we manage?
<Myrtti> I can think of what I can do with peoples passwords, but then again, it seems to me to be more of an issue to be solved by the network, not by operators of a single, albeit big, channel
<Myrtti> I know Freenode staff folks are busy doing their magic and all, but isn't "lets solve the problem by removing the excempt from the floodbots" a bit like climbing to a tree ass first?
<Myrtti> noting also that if the floodbots didn't have the excemption in place, this whole thing might have not even be noticed that easy
<nalioth> :)
<Myrtti> correct me if I'm wrong.
<nalioth> well, freenode didn't cut 'em off w/o some very good reasons
<Myrtti> I thought they did.
 * nalioth removes the double negatives
<Myrtti> I seem to remember a big outcry by several people couple weeks ago
<Myrtti> "oh noes, no mibbit anymore"
<nalioth> freenode had some very good reasons to cut mibbit off
<nalioth> some of which are viewable on the freenode blog
<Myrtti> so we're to micromanage freenode now?
<nalioth> forget i said anything
<bazhang> fixing mbr is a Ubuntu issue?
<Myrtti> if it's been "broken" by Ubuntu or an attempt to uninstall it... IIRC
<bazhang> okay thanks for the clarification, never had that issue myself
<Myrtti> me neither, but I've also never uninstalled it
<bazhang> seems they are recommending piracy to fix it
<ubottu> Grant-A called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<elky> grant-a hopefully incoming
<jussi01> why hopefully?
<elky> because it'd avoid polluting #u
<jussi01> oh meh. I dont want to see him in here anytime soon.
<elky> jussi01, i'd rather him here than confusing the #u crowd
<Myrtti> oh christ, I should be at the laundrette
<Myrtti> please handle jacques whoever
<Myrtti> I need to *go*
<jacquesdupontd> hi
 * Myrtti runs to the laundrette
<elky> jacquesdupontd, hi, have you read the guidelines for the ubuntu channels yet?
<jacquesdupontd> ok i'm mainly here to help but sometimes i have a human feeling to speak with people from all around the world, isn't linux all about sharing ? yes then i'll join off-topic
<elky> sharing is one thing. oversharing and misbehaving is another.
<jacquesdupontd> elky, be sure that i know it it makes 5 years that i'm in ubuntu community
<elky> right, and when in that 5 years did 'being offtopic and ranting about drunkeness in #ubuntu' become acceptable?
<jacquesdupontd> elky, i agree but don't make be the guy passing in front of justice that's ok i didn't hurt anybody and there was no problem to solve and i excuse myself for that
<jacquesdupontd> elky, the thing is that i was mainly on the fr channel but i mostly prefer world channel
<jacquesdupontd> elky, anyway i agree you there is rules
<elky> jacquesdupontd, i just want to know that you're going to behave by the guidelines and be fair to the other chatters who are looking for help, not your current blood alcohol level.
<jacquesdupontd> elky, it was a joke my blood alcohol (that you seems to dislike a lot) is ok i could drive without having penalities
<jacquesdupontd> and i'll be fair
<jacquesdupontd> that's what i like to do
<elky> is that fair to people who are frustrated and looking for help with their computers?
<jacquesdupontd> as i do my other works on the computer
<jacquesdupontd> elky, it's not but there was nobody otherwise i would have tried to help as always
<jacquesdupontd> as i have been helped and i respect that a lot
<elky> in the future, avoid it even if it looks ok. in the meantime, jussi says he's lifted the mute, so you can continue with the actual topic of #ubuntu now.
<jacquesdupontd> ok thx, btw can we talk about ubuntu just a bit here ?
<jacquesdupontd> i see there's update on jaunty
<jacquesdupontd> about kernel
<jacquesdupontd> i putted 29 but this is an update for the 28-14
<nalioth> jacquesdupontd: perhaps #ubuntu-kernel or #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<jacquesdupontd> wich is logic
<elky> jacquesdupontd, the irc team doesn't make development decisions.
<jussi01> jacquesdupontd: yeah, we arent support in here ;)
<jacquesdupontd> haha
<jacquesdupontd> ok
<jacquesdupontd> make me op then could be a big big progression in 10 minutes
<bazhang> ?
<jacquesdupontd> "joke" i go back to my #ubuntu channel
<jussi01> jacquesdupontd: now now, read the topic ;)
<jacquesdupontd> i read it and noticed there was nothing on xubuntu
<jacquesdupontd> as it disapeared ?
<bazhang> #xubuntu is the channel
<jussi01> jacquesdupontd: there is an xubuntu channel, #xubuntu
<jacquesdupontd> ok etc..
<jussi01> !idle | jacquesdupontd
<ubottu> jacquesdupontd: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<jacquesdupontd> thx see ya
<Myrtti> back for 15 mins
<Myrtti> nnnggghhhhghghghghghghghghg http://paste.ubuntu.com/235718/
<Myrtti> why do I IRC? Why do I bother trying to help the community with the about only way I can?
<Myrtti> it's not getting me anywhere
<Myrtti> I feel like banging my head to the wall every single day
<Myrtti> endless stream of frustration
 * Myrtti fears for the answer
<Myrtti> I knew it
 * popey wonders if he has someone accidentally on /ignore of if Myrtti really is talking to herself
<popey> s/of/or
<Myrtti> popey: looking at #ubuntu and banging my head to the wall
<popey> ah, standard operating procedure then
<Myrtti> popey: "I want to remove windows, how can I do it" "format the drive it's on" "but is it dangerous" "could be" "oh, you've installed Ubuntu with Wubi..."
<Myrtti> "uh-oh"
<popey> http://popey.com/blog/2009/07/16/migrating-from-wubi-to-full-ubuntu-install/ :)
 * Myrtti needs coffee
<Myrtti> popey: that's basically the road they're traveling now
<Myrtti> I need coffee, or I'll fall over and fall asleep
 * elky noms expensive icecream
 * Mamarok larts elky for giving me unhealthy ideas and dives into the frezer for Mövenpick Maple Walnut
<elky> Mamarok, it's expensive icecream, which means it tends to last me more than a few days. it' the *healthy* option :P
<elky> cheaper stuff disappears into milkshakes too easily
<Mamarok> yeah, my problem is that I can hardly stop when I begin with :(
<Myrtti> I solve the problem by not buying ice cream ;-) apart from ice lolly now and then
<elky> http://www.flickr.com/photos/8294638@N02/3751171125/
<elky> Myrtti, if i do that, i find myself buying candy instead.
<Myrtti> elky: I don't buy candy either :-D
<elky> Myrtti, :(
<elky> your pantry is no fun.
<Myrtti> yeah, ingredients for pasta, pancakes, curries, casseroles, porridges
<Myrtti> expensive coffee and lots of tea
<Gary> coffee, yes please
<Myrtti> right now my "candy" of choice is probiotic power shot drink that tastes like strawberry and blueberry
<Myrtti> one a day and I hope the tummy ache doesn't come back
<Mamarok> looks yummy
<Myrtti> @mark
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<Myrtti> @mark #ubuntu n2diy had a lengthy conversation in pm about the correct place of offtopic discussion. Fun is bending and breaking the rules, and we'll strangle #ubuntu to death if we try to keep #ubuntu support only
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<elky> right, so if we try to keep #ubuntu "support only" it will fail to be "support only"?
<elky> i'm confused here.
 * gnomefreak even more so ;)
<Myrtti> elky: I got quite tired and frustrated at the end
<elky> Myrtti, i'm tired just trying to parse the logic.
<bazhang> at least he's honest
 * Myrtti takes her emp and changes the battery on it
<elky> Myrtti, um... asking eye colour in -ot
<elky> i ask... why?
<Myrtti> I have no idea
<ikonia> mine are blue if anyone is interested
<elky> ikonia, share that with -ot :)
<ikonia> there we go, now all are aware
<elky> ikonia, oddly despite your surname making me *think* of Mr Darcy from P&P, I have for some reason always pictured you blond and blueeyed
<elky> i have no clue why
<ikonia> it's the truth
<elky> maybe you said some other time in the past
<ikonia> most people are dissapointed that I am the oposite of Mr Darcy
<Myrtti> Mr. Darcy ♥
<ikonia> now I can dissapoint Myrtti
 * Myrtti watched P&P three times during the weekend
<Myrtti> the series, not the movie, I might add
<ikonia> Myrtti: there is an event in Bath each weekend "have tea with Mr Darcy"
<ikonia> a P&P tea party
<Myrtti> oooo
<bazhang> incoming
<Myrtti> watching English period dramas just caught me by surprise that I'm planning moving to UK
<topyli> hmm iirc mr. darcy wasn't even a particularly nice guy
<Myrtti> topyli: he had Finnish relatives.
<Myrtti> Nice, but quite Finnish attitude
<topyli> certainly finnish
<elky> Timmy2Tall, hello there.
<bazhang> Timmy2Tall, hi
<Timmy2Tall> I need to speak to a supervisor
<Myrtti> plenty of us here, Timmy2Tall
<elky> Timmy2Tall, our appeals process states that you should talk it through here before going "up the ladder"
<elky> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<topyli> Timmy2Tall: i trust you know why you're banned
<bazhang> he is muted in #ubuntu as well
<Timmy2Tall> Hey don't try to use your big words to intimidate me. I know my rights as an american.
<Timmy2Tall> Not really. Why?
<elky> Timmy2Tall, your locale has absolutely nothing to do with anything here.
<topyli> Timmy2Tall: trolling is not allowed. also, irc is not part of the US. you have privileges but no rights
<Timmy2Tall> Well i tried to talk it out. I wanna speak to the Co-founder.
<Timmy2Tall> Whats the next room?
<elky> Timmy2Tall, please follow the appeals process as has already been stated to you by ubottu
<Timmy2Tall> alright. hey can i idle in here
<elky> we much rather you didn't idle here, out of consideration for others who need to discuss issues.
<elky> Timmy2Tall, so far you've not been cooperative on your own issue though. Maybe you'd like to try.
<Timmy2Tall> You guys really need a sence of humor. Ever seen Dark Knight? "Why so serious!?, Lets put a smile on that face!"
<Timmy2Tall> Well my issue is that i was wrongfully accused for disrupted a Off-Topic Room in which i was clearly off-topic
<elky> Timmy2Tall, how did said accusation differ from what happened?
<topyli> Timmy2Tall: we can talk about your ban on this channel. our sense of humor has little to do with it
<bazhang> Timmy2Tall, did you need support in #ubuntu ? I saw offtopic chat and profanity, but no actual support question
<Timmy2Tall> Well for one I was banned without warning, i was un-aware of my crimes(if any) to begin with. I truly beleave this was a conflict of intrest pertaining to me.
<Timmy2Tall> Oh i had a topic, i asked about firefox and was then silenced for my question..as if i was a prisoner with a number that had spoken up without permission
<bazhang> Timmy2Tall, you are currently only muted in #ubuntu
<Timmy2Tall> My profanity was justified.
<Timmy2Tall> I'm a sailor
<bazhang> Timmy2Tall, how is firefox made is hardly a support question
<Myrtti> no profanity is justified in Ubuntu channels.
<Myrtti> and I call for troll.
<Timmy2Tall> Yah and Myrtti called me a troll
<topyli> Timmy2Tall: for the record, you were not banned without warning. you were advised several times on -offtopic to familiarise yourself with the guidelines of the channel
<topyli> by at least two different people too
<Myrtti> Timmy2Tall: for what I understand, you're to cause nothing but trouble, knowingly, with no intention to use any of the Ubuntu IRC channels according to the guidelines and rules
<bazhang> Timmy2Tall, you came in with profanity, then went to -offtopic channel with the same. you were banned then returned to ubuntu and continued offtopic, profanity etc
<gnomefreak> firefox isnt made its written and for that question you might look for a firefox channel (cant remember what server its on atm) i havent been in there in a few months
<Timmy2Tall> So Firefox & ubunto have no link to one another what so ever?
<gnomefreak> either way not a support question
<Myrtti> Timmy2Tall: ubuntu happens to have firefox as the default browser, but it could be midori, epiphany or chromium as well.
<gnomefreak> Timmy2Tall: the way its packaged it does. join #ubuntu-mozillateam to continue this further after you have finished with the oither ops and your crimes. i also agree with them on why you were muted
<Timmy2Tall> How long am i muted for?
<bazhang> if he resolves this and knows to remain on topic (minus the profanity) I have no problems lifting the mute
<Timmy2Tall> I can do that. I'm actually intrested in learning more about this ubunto you speak of.
<topyli> your ban will be removed once we think it will be safe to do so
<bazhang> Timmy2Tall, we need assurances you wont continue as before
<Timmy2Tall> I've got 5 bucks on me, i dont know how much there paying you guys but 5 bucks is 5 bucks right?
<Timmy2Tall> Seems like a good enough inssurance
<gnomefreak> Timmy2Tall: ubunto?
<Myrtti> it looks like a troll, it smells like a troll, it walks like a troll and it talks like a troll
<bazhang> okay never mind.
<gnomefreak> bazhang: Timmy2Tall please hold that thought
<gnomefreak> damnit
<gnomefreak> bazhang: and topyli please hold that thought
<bazhang> gnomefreak, sure
<Timmy2Tall> Dont call me a troll gnome
<gnomefreak> Timmy2Tall: i didnt
<gnomefreak> Timmy2Tall: i asked you a question im waiting for an answer
<Timmy2Tall> You told me to hold that thought
<Timmy2Tall> ubuntu*
<gnomefreak> Timmy2Tall: i meant topyli not you autocompletion error
<gnomefreak> ok thanks. i agree with topyli on when it should be removed.
<Timmy2Tall> How do you guys know it will be safe?
 * gnomefreak still has a strange feeling but hey could be yesterdays lunch
<gnomefreak> Timmy2Tall: we see all
<elky> Timmy2Tall, we've been doing this stuff for years. We Know.
<Timmy2Tall> Can you see what im doing right now?
<elky> right now, you're typing at a keyboard and looking at a computer screen.
<Timmy2Tall> This is like something straight out of the twilight zone.
<bazhang> see no need to lift the mute.
<topyli> Timmy2Tall: i can see what you are *not* doing. you're not trying to assure us that you will behave in the future
<bazhang> should be ban?
<Timmy2Tall> I was just being sarcastic
<Timmy2Tall> geez
<Myrtti> bazhang: mute is fine for now
<bazhang> Myrtti, okay thanks. have to step away for a minute
<Myrtti> Timmy2Tall: sarcasm doesn't translate well over internet
<elky> heck, it often doesn't even translate in meatspace.
<Timmy2Tall> lol touche
<Timmy2Tall> Hey anyone of you guys know a good remedy for reducing the itch of a bug bite?
<Timmy2Tall> Wait
<Timmy2Tall> I do have one question
<elky> Aloe.
<Timmy2Tall> It has nothing to pertain to ubuntu but i'll make you a deal if you anwser. I'll leave all ubuntu chats at peace and never return.
<Timmy2Tall> Here's my question.
<topyli> deal eh?
<Timmy2Tall> When calling a cell phone, if it goes directly to voice mail. what does it mean?
 * gnomefreak agrees with Myrtti 
<elky> Timmy2Tall, that varies on the cell phone settings and the carrier. We cannot give a definitive answer.
<gnomefreak> might i suggest noone answers that question :( too late
<Timmy2Tall> AT&T
<elky> we still cannot give a definitive answer.
<Timmy2Tall> ahh c'mon guys, u all seem like smart ppl
<topyli> Timmy2Tall: if you have no further issues with the ban, please leave the channel, since this channel is for operator business only
<Timmy2Tall> damn talk about a stick in the mud. fine l8r guys.
<gnomefreak> for at&t i can however i wont. this question has some sort of back end to it
<Timmy2Tall> huh?
<Myrtti> hooray!
<gnomefreak> noone just asks that question while defending actions
 * gnomefreak leaning torwards troll
<bazhang> hehe
<elky> only leaning?
<Myrtti> it was clear from the start he had nothing but troublemaking in his mind
<bazhang> he had a very not nice entry to #ubuntu and -ot
<elky> i mean, seriously. he joins a channel with 'hi bitches' and when told to not be rude, changes it to 'hi shit-heads'.
<Myrtti> [13:35] < Myrtti> Timmy2Tall: did you come here to discuss or cause trouble?
<Myrtti> [13:35] < Timmy2Tall> Oh i'm looking for trouble!
<Myrtti> bingo!
<gnomefreak> now -mozillateam but hes easy to ban since -ops has nothing to do with it :)
<gnomefreak> well damn
<bazhang> whats with n2diy
<gnomefreak> ;)
<gnomefreak> .:07:14:24:. <      gnomefreak > Timmy2Tall: dont start with me, im alot  tougher than those ops you spoke to
<Myrtti> we had a lengthy conversation earlier and now he's targeting me
<bazhang> I read that, but he is getting reallly creepy now
<Myrtti> he is
<Myrtti> <sarcasm>I just love it when I'm singled out </sarcasm>
<gnomefreak> n2diy Myrtti?
<bazhang> in -ot
<bazhang> remove timmy2tall from #ubuntu ?
<elky> Myrtti, please say it outright in -ot.
<gnomefreak> bazhang: yes
<elky> bazhang, not unless he is disrupting somehow
<bazhang> elky, he is muted
<gnomefreak> bazhang: im about to ban him in -mozillatema
<gnomefreak> mozillateam even
<Myrtti> bazhang: if he's muted, he's not causing trouble
<bazhang> Myrtti, true
<Myrtti> bazhang: if he wants to learn about this ubontu, then let him stay
<gnomefreak> elky: it is clear he is looking for trouble at least what he is going on about in -mozillateam.
<Myrtti> no better place to learn
<elky> well mute doesn't necessarily mean no trouble... without naming names here
<bazhang> telling me in PM that my actions are un-american
<elky> bazhang, i'm sure your non-american self is crying in shame too.
<bazhang> heh
<topyli> he does know his rights as an american, remember :)
<gnomefreak> is he the "bad" paddy?
<gnomefreak> Paddy
<bazhang> still the weird cell phone questions
<gnomefreak> or is he the one that doesnt cause trrouble
<bazhang> he varies
<gnomefreak> and yes i agree it is creepy btw
<bazhang> today is bad
<gnomefreak> im seeing this
 * gnomefreak should know better than to stop working for a day
<bazhang> he was banned from -ot for a long stretch previously
<topyli> gnomefreak: this paddy isn't our dear paddy1 if that's what you mean
<Myrtti> I need to go read Jono's burnout slides
<bazhang> this is paddy_eire
<bazhang> not paddy_melon
<gnomefreak> topyli: thanks thats what i menat.
<gnomefreak> thats not going to work no matter how much i hope
<gnomefreak> be back smoke
<elky> paddy is usually fine, often borderline and has absolutely no idea how to learn from mistakes
<gnomefreak> he helps us test and answer questions so maybe hit did work. i have to check with asac later if it is him
<ikonia> the updated for 8.10 and 8.10's whole managment as a project has impressed the hell out of me
<gnomefreak> ikonia: 8.10 ---> 8.10
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> still getting meaningful updates for it
<ikonia> by far the best product and managed ubuntu release I can think of
<gnomefreak> ah that would be 8.10.2 or .3 than
<ikonia> (although I'm probably blocking out some of the negatives as I'm impressed with it)
<ikonia> gnomefreak: 8.10 base
<gnomefreak> ikonia: wait for kamic boot time :)
<gnomefreak> ~18secs
<ubot3> Factoid 18secs not found
<ikonia> boot time isn't the decidig factor for me
<ikonia> no criitical flaws on launch, quick resolution of problems, meaningful updates
<ikonia> my only critisism is the backports process but that's a criticisim for every release
 * gnomefreak prefers 9.04 to 8.10 and i was wrong 8.10 doesnt have . releases
<gnomefreak> i was thinking 8.04
<ikonia> ahh
<gnomefreak> paddy left and -ot turned into a nice channel
<gnomefreak> thats new
<gnomefreak> timtall is in -devel asking wine questions :(
 * gnomefreak no longer leaning now im sure troll
<gnomefreak> can someone with ops in -devel keep an eye on him
<ikonia> okey dokey
<gnomefreak> the whol;e lets see how it goes before we remove the mute i think is in trash IMHO
<gnomefreak> why me now hes in my PM
<popey> he's also in -uk being silly, but nothing offensive
<popey> just daft
<gnomefreak> offensive wasnt the problem it was the offtopic things he said AFAIK and he seems to be moving from one channel to another doing it
 * gnomefreak guessing #ubuntu-uk is support
<popey> loco channel, so loco stuff
<popey> and some support
<gnomefreak> ah
<popey> none going on right now though
<elky> popey, so he at least learned how to greet people civilly by now?
<popey> heh
 * elky looks
<elky> ok, semi-civilly
<popey> inane drivel
<elky> so like most irc regulars, then
<ubottu> In ubottu, janisozaur said: !pl is Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<bazhang> !pl is <reply> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ubottu> But pl already means something else!
<bazhang> !no pl is <reply> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ubottu> I'll remember that bazhang
<bazhang> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<gnomefreak> he asked an almost valid question this time :)
<mneptok> bazhang: are you sure that means what we hope it means?
<bazhang> mneptok, heh, yep
<mneptok> goodgood
<Myrtti> anyone awake
<Myrtti> could someone who has more knowledge and intrest point nigell somewhere else from #ubuntu
<Myrtti> nevermind
<ikonia> what's up ?
<Myrtti> oh, he's still on it
<Myrtti> ikonia: he's an university student loaded with ideas...
<ikonia> yeah , I see
<ubottu> blind|melon|chit called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Myrtti> zeroone...
<Myrtti> where do I know that
<Pici> what?
<Pici> He was banned?
<ikonia> he is
<Pici> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> I've just booted him
<ikonia> or I'm made a terrible mistake
<ikonia> let me double check that
<Pici> Also... I'm going to run to lunch, but I want to discuss zhxk with you. (or however its spelt)
<ikonia> and it appears I have, I thought it was paddy_melon again
<ikonia> I'll apologies to him now
<Myrtti> qwyeth: hello, how can we help you?
<Myrtti> ikonia: btw, I didn't ban the asdf-guy
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu blind|melon|chit was kicked by mistake (my fault totally) but then took an offensive attitude when I apologiezed publicly
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<qwyeth> Oh, hello!  Actually, the issue that led me here looks like it was already addressed...
<ikonia> Myrtti: no problem
<qwyeth> So is this a non-public channel that I should only join if there's a problem?
<Myrtti> you don't really need to join this channel unless you yourself are in trouble
<qwyeth> OK, I see.  Thank you all for responding quickly to the troll posting dangerous sudo commands ^_^
<ingcomrbr> What the hell happened with blind?
<ikonia> ingcomrbr: hello there
<ikonia> ingcomrbr: I made a mistake kicking him from the channel
<ingcomrbr> Hello... ikonia
<ingcomrbr> ikonia.. And he was out upset.
<ikonia> yes, I saw
<ingcomrbr> well.. I only sayy that the channel is to help and be helper..
<ikonia> yes and ?
<Myrtti> ingcomrbr: he was banforwarded to this channel so the situation can be explained to him and that he can be apoligized.
<ingcomrbr> only I say that was a mistake.. but it was not good
<ingcomrbr> it is all..
<Myrtti> what was a mistake?
<ikonia> ingcomrbr: if you noticed I apologies two him twice in the channel
<ingcomrbr> you kick ut him
<ikonia> ingcomrbr: before being swore at
<ikonia> I made a mistake and apologied twice for it, I %100 agree it was a mistake, no question
<ingcomrbr> ok... no more problem..
<ingcomrbr> sorry...
<ikonia> ingcomrbr: I did say this in the channel which is why I can't understand why you kept telling me it was a mistake, that's why I asked you to join here
<ingcomrbr> ok
<ikonia> thank you for making sure we knew though
<ingcomrbr> thank you ikonia
<ikonia> ingcomrbr: anything else you need from this channel ?
<ingcomrbr> no more.. than you.
<ikonia> no problem, please leave and re-join #ubuntu, and thank you again
<Pici> jpds: ping
<jpds> Pici: Hello.
<Pici> jpds: I just got a wiki change notification that p3l|can0 dropped you from being one of the listed contacts for #ubuntu-es, wanted to make you aware in case you are still active there.  You were listed as jpatrick
<jpds> Not active.
<jpds> Still have ops though.
<blind|melon|chit> Alright...is there a reason why when I try to /join #ubuntu I wind up here?
<Pici> blind|melon|chit: Perhaps due to your behavior in #ubuntu prior to you leaving it the last time.
<blind|melon|chit> Pici: You mean being upset for being kickbanned for reporting a racist to the ops?
<blind|melon|chit> Pici: That's a bit vindictive of you
<Myrtti> blind|melon|chit: you were also apologized
<blind|melon|chit> Myrtti: Yes and I accepted that apology, so again, why am I here
<Pici> Sorry, but "12:23:19 <blind|melon|chit> ikonia: Nice way to treat people reporting racists in the channel, I'm fucking out of here.
<Pici> " doesn't look like you accepted.
<blind|melon|chit> Pici: Doesn't look like you have a log of the conversation between me and ikonia either, but hey, don't let that stop you from being abusive.
<Myrtti> oh my...
<Pici> blind|melon|chit: Er. Enlighten me then.
<blind|melon|chit> Pici: You want to be enlightened? Here you go
<stew> blind|melon|chit: in what way is Pici being abusive?
<blind|melon|chit> That's fine, I know when I'm not wanted. You made your "warning" in #ubuntu-ops when I was just
<blind|melon|chit>                          trying to help police the channel and when I report a racist I get kickbanned. There's plenty of
<blind|melon|chit> Sorry, that didn't paste right. Again...
<Myrtti> blind|melon|chit: if you use the ! o p s trigger, it informs about it here, so those people who don't have focus on #ubuntu all the time, know there's problem
<Myrtti> it's not aimed at you
<Myrtti> it's a cry for help
<blind|melon|chit> Alright, from my conversation window with ikonia, for Pici's "benefit":
<blind|melon|chit> If it was a mistake, then, there's no reason to apologize, though it is appreciated. And if it was indeed a mistake, then I'll feel free to visit the channel again, but I hope you understand why I won't be reporting any troublemakers to the ops again. This is two bad experiences doing that very thing now.
<blind|melon|chit> Pici: Feeling enlightened yet?
<Myrtti> I'm confused
<Myrtti> have you been on this channel earlier today?
<blind|melon|chit> Myrtti: No, the previous bad experience was about a week or two ago, but that has nothing to do with this situation
<Myrtti> oh, I must've been away then
<blind|melon|chit> Myrtti: Pici asked if I accepted the apology and I did
<Pici> blind|melon|chit: It was an accident.  Your nick was similar to someone else who was banned from the channel. That why he removed you.  I suggested that your weren't the same person so.
<blind|melon|chit> So again, why am I here
<stew> blind|melon|chit: please note that as I told you before your language in #ubuntu should remain family friendly  (referring to your exiting comment in #ubuntu today)
<Pici> blind|melon|chit: Er... because it looked like you didn't accept and we wanted to clarify.
<blind|melon|chit> Pici: Why didn't you PM me instead of redirecting me from the channel, then?
<Pici> blind|melon|chit: Because you quit?
<Pici> (power outage here, might need to be pulled away)
<blind|melon|chit> Pici: I was still online, actually
<stew> blind|melon|chit: also, talking about it here would avoid problems like the one you pointed out where Pici didn't know about a conversaion you had with ikonia
<blind|melon|chit> stew: I still don't understand why someone would manually redirect me to this channel, the one ikonia told me -not- to join, to tell me why I'm not allowed in #ubuntu
<blind|melon|chit> I was already told about the "bad language" and I've never seen anyone redirected by the ops to this channel for it.
<Myrtti> I sense there's a misunderstanding somewhere here
<blind|melon|chit> The bad language, by the way, being a result of being unfairly banned
<Myrtti> or a need for starting over
<blind|melon|chit> Myrtti: I think I'm beginning to understand that the ops of this channel have some kind of bone to pick with me. Considering that I've only ever talked to an op to HELP the channel, I'd really like to know why.
<stew> blind|melon|chit: there isn't some kind of exception to the language rule like "if you feel like you are being unfairly treated, go ahead and use foul language"
<blind|melon|chit> stew: Yeah, there's rules against death threats too, it took 16 nickname changes before he was finally banned for that
<blind|melon|chit> I say one bad word and I get banned from the channel, -after- I leave?
<blind|melon|chit> You don't think that's the slightest bit extreme?
<stew> not in the slightest, no
<blind|melon|chit> I didn't think so.
<Myrtti> you weren't *banned* per se
<Myrtti> you were forwarded here. that is, if you are talking about today
<blind|melon|chit> I don't want to be in this channel and I'm prevented from joining the one I want to be in, I may as well be banned
<blind|melon|chit> Maybe you've just redirected me here to test my temper enough that I say something to -get- banned, perhaps?
<blind|melon|chit> Find an excuse to finally get rid of me?
<Myrtti> ok, I'm backing off since it's not getting anywhere
<blind|melon|chit> Myrtti: I didn't expect that you'd do anything to rectify the situation so there's no need to announce you're going to ignore it
<Myrtti> thanks for not giving me a chance, then
<blind|melon|chit> Myrtti: You're welcome. Just trying to make you feel at home.
<Pici> blind|melon|chit: We're not picking on you. Typically if someone breaks a rule and then quits irc, we forward them here so that we can discuss it when they return.
<blind|melon|chit> Pici: And what's there to discuss?
<blind|melon|chit> I would think nothing, particularly since ikonia warned me about coming in here and -starting- discussions...now I don't have a choice, apparently.
<blind|melon|chit> stew: I figured you probably had something to do with this. I was obviously too quick to state that there was still any decency among the Freenode staff. Fine, you don't want me in your channel? I won't visit. Fair enough.
<Pici> errrrr
<Pici> I had unbanned him anyway.
<Myrtti> ingratitude and hostility is the pay of the world
<Myrtti> don't expect anything else.
 * Myrtti takes her cynicism and misantrophy away with her and goes to learn coding
<jpds> blind|melon|shit: Wait.
<popey> latejpds is late
<jpds> popey: 'Twas <boredom />
<jussi01> Attention lads and ladies, IRCC meeting is on sunday, and we want your input into some of the proposals. please read and comment here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcCouncil/IRCteamproposal
<jussi01> !ops | see above please!!!
<ubottu> see above please!!!: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> jussi01 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (see above please!!!)
<genii> <grumble grumble>
<jussi01> now now genii...
<genii> jussi01: Sorry, just having a generally crappy day
 * jussi01 hugs genii
<genii> Thanks, I actually did need that today.
<Myrtti> genii: let's cry together
<genii> I'll supply the Kleenex
 * Myrtti gets the nose balm
<Myrtti> I'm staying alive by the knowledge that in about 48 hours I'm supplies as many hugs as I can receive
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (legend2440  channal promotion)
<Pici> Misfire ;)
<ikonia> wow blindmelon has a real attitude problem
<ikonia> he's just sent me a pm telling me how my stupid operator friends are fools etc
<ikonia> not letting him back in
<Pici> 'just'? We had a long conversation here and I had another long conversation with him in private message.
<ikonia> nah, it was waiting for me when I got home
<ikonia> bad choice of wording
<ikonia> (on my part)
<ikonia> he sent it an hour or so ago
<ikonia> his attitude is crazy, I didn't tell him not to join this channel, I told him to leave after he was provoking paddy_melon and the other guy after they had been banned
<genii> Hehe another misguided recursive chmod of /etc by someone and now they wonder why /etc/sudoers is messed up
<Pici> Someone earlier recursively chmodded their root directory :/
<genii> Ouchies
<ikonia> Pici: I have a script to fix that, I should make it public
<jussi01> yes, yes you should!
<jussi01> :D
<ikonia> it used to be a common mistake amongst new users so I wrote a script to put it back to default
<nalioth> bless you, ikonia
<ikonia> ha ha
<ikonia> it just used to be common in the channel
<stew> ikonia: does your script deal with stuff like permissions of /var/log and /var/run?
<ikonia> I think it did /var/log but but not var run as the files under that normally get reset when a services is stopped or started, and its easy to talk someone through removing old run files
<jussi01> See I wish ubuntu had a permissions correction utility, somewhat the same as apple does...
<ikonia> it wouldn't touch archive logs as they don't exist on the default install
<stew> actually, i'm thinking of ownership, not permissions, which i think i harder to fix
<ikonia> stew: default stuff yes it resets back
<Flannel> !away > sh4rk89
<Mez> yeah "See above please" is useful in hilight log
<jussi01> Mez: and how would have proposed I did that... its a bit long for after the pipe...
<jussi01> *grumble*
<ikonia> jlaroche: hello
<jlaroche> hello
<ikonia> how can we help ?
<Mez> jussi01: ubuntu-irc@lists.ubuntu.com :P
<jlaroche> everything is fine, thanks
<jlaroche> how are you today?
<ikonia> good
<Myrtti> Mez: picking blood from your nose again, I see...
<jussi01> Mez: coming, but I wanted opinions now, from people in the channel as its only a few days away?
<ikonia> jlaroche: ahh a knew I recognised your nick name, sorry for being slow
<Mez> Myrtti: ?
<ikonia> jlaroche: you where forwarded here as you where uncalled for rude in #ubuntu on your last visit
<Mez> Myrtti: if you have something to say, say it. Don't make veiled comments
<ikonia> jlaroche: so you where redirected to this channel so we could talk about it
<Myrtti> Mez: if you haven't seen the "please stop emailing me or I'll call the cops" emails there lately...
<Myrtti> no, was it Home office
<Myrtti> anyway, I've had fun reading them
<ikonia> jlaroche: do you recall your last visit to #ubuntu ?
<Mez> Myrtti: home office. And to me its simple. just get someone with access (Pricechild) to unsubscribe him
<nalioth> or visit him and unplug his network
 * nalioth runs
<jussi01> Lets try keep this channel for the operator dicussion shall we?
<jussi01> I do beleive ikonia is trying to help someone out?
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> jlaroche: are you still there ?
<jlaroche> yes
<jlaroche> had to go downstairs for a minute
<jlaroche> whats up
<ikonia> jlaroche: no problem, have you got a log of what I asked ?
<jlaroche> sure
<ikonia> great
<jlaroche> there is no problem
<ikonia> ok - well, do you understand how what you said was uncalled for, and quite rude ?
<ikonia> (I'm assuming you remember your last visit to #ubuntu) ?
<jlaroche> sorry... i also felt that what was said to me was condescending and rude
<ikonia> jlaroche: I'm not quite sure how asking if you have checked your ports with your network admin (when you are having a port related issue) is rude,
<ikonia> jlaroche: that said, you do understand there are better ways to express that ?
<jlaroche> yes
<ikonia> great, so if I remove the forward, I can be confident that you'll express yourself better in future ?
<jlaroche> i will. sorry
<ikonia> not a problem, hang on for 2 minutes please
<CopyWriter> hello, i can't seem to connect to the ubuntu channel
<ikonia> jlaroche: the forward has been removed, you can leave this channel and join #ubuntu. Thanks for coming by and explaining and understanding
<jlaroche> i guess I felt that it was a very windows-type error message response. I could have explained the port setup in detail and I am the only user of the system. just felt very anti- "os for humans"
<jlaroche> sorry
<ikonia> jlaroche: understand, it's not a problem
<ikonia> CopyWriter: you've been forwarded to #ubuntu-read-topic, did you read the topic in that channel ?
<CopyWriter> yep
<CopyWriter> did the port 8001 and everything
<CopyWriter> didn't work
<Myrtti> CopyWriter: have you done the test?
<CopyWriter> [INFO]	Network view for “chat.freenode.net:8001” opened. see
<CopyWriter> CopyWriter: Sorry, but I am unable to test you (are you using your usual nickname?). Please contact the operators (type « /topic » to find out how). then i get this
<Myrtti> [00:19] <+FloodBot1> copywriter has been removed from the exploit quarantine
 * CopyWriter gasps i've been in quarantine
<CopyWriter> so can i connect now, what do i have to do
<CopyWriter> yes it works
<CopyWriter> thanks guys
<CopyWriter> when i've learnt ubuntu well enough i'll come in here and help out too
<CopyWriter> later guys
<Myrtti> bye!
 * CopyWriter shrugs
<LjL> Pici: bestbot is back, and so is the server fwiw
<Myrtti> [01:26]  * LasBuntu pulls the stick out of Myrtti's ass ;)
<Myrtti> right
<Pricey> Myrtti: Mez: I unsubscribed that guy.
<Flannel> Pricey: +1
#ubuntu-ops 2009-07-30
<ubottu> mechtech called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<LjL> sssh, you didn't notice me.
<elky> Flannel, did he PM you anyway?
<mechtech> flannel: you here?
<Flannel> mechtech: yeah, one second.
<mechtech> ok
<Flannel> Escalade-tor-dor: How can we help you today?
<Escalade-tor-dor> I just have a general question
<Escalade-tor-dor> Will PM work?
<Flannel> You're here, go ahead and ask.
<Escalade-tor-dor> Is that the IP address before a user's nick or is that just after you register a nick?
<Flannel> Escalade-tor-dor: This channel is for operator related questions, for general IRC questions, there's ##freenode, or even #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Escalade-tor-dor> And what if there are users sharing a connection but they got banned, causing me to get banned?
<Flannel> Escalade-tor-dor: Then you come here and discuss it.
<mechtech> that is semi related to my issue
<Escalade-tor-dor> yeah, I have this roommate abusing the irc chats and got the connection banned from it. So I just contact ops in whatever channel that is?
<Flannel> Escalade-tor-dor: Yeah, that's how you've gotta do it.
<Escalade-tor-dor> thanks Flannel
<Flannel> Escalade-tor-dor: If there's nothing else we can help you with here today, please part.  Thanks.
<Flannel> elky: He's here now.  I've gotta get back to work, which is why I suggested here instead of a query.
<Flannel> mechtech: Go ahead.
<mechtech> ok...someone was really rude, and abusive to me earlier...I wasn't all that concerned with their rudeness...I got some advice from jrib who told me to do /ignore on him...I did that
<mechtech> then they PM'ed me again...after the /ignore
<LjL> from a different nick / different address?
<mechtech> slo, I whoised them, and got some really confusing results...see here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/236174/
<LjL> err, that's the whois for jrib...?
<mechtech> ljl: no, it was still de...see new paste following
<mechtech> see...I selected DE, then hit the "whois" button...only once
<LjL> well, i can assure you if nothing else that jrib isn't that person :)
<mechtech> didn't even know about /whois yet...jrib told me about it
<mechtech> I feel the same
<LjL> a "DE" is currently online but not in #ubuntu
<mechtech> so I can only assume that DE somehow spoofed his nick
<mechtech> onto jrib
<Flannel> In some clients if you just do /whois, they'll do a whois for the person whos query window you're in.
<mechtech> I can give you his info: n=DE@adsl-75-6-148-56.dsl.skt2ca.sbcglobal.net
<LjL> no, i think either you misclicked without noticing or your client automatically whoises people you have messages open with
<LjL> uhm, that doesn't seem to be the one currently online
<mechtech> I was in the PM room from DE at the time
<mechtech> using xchat
<LjL> i can pretty much assure you that the jrib whois is a genuine whois for jrib, even though i don't know why you obtained it
<mechtech> here is a transcript of the unsolicited, and offensive PM: http://paste.ubuntu.com/236241/
<mechtech> LjL: I only whois'ed once, by pressing the whois button in the PM room with DE
<LjL> wait
<mechtech> After he said "I won't" I spoke with jrib who told me to use /ignore on him, so I did...everything else that follows is AFTER the /ignore
<Pricey> mechtech: This doesn't appear to be an ubuntu issue. If you would like I'll have a look at it and see what I can do for you?
<Flannel> Pricey: The guy from that paste appears to be the Escalade guy who was just in here.
<mechtech> I don't understand...I was told by operators to take abuse issues here
<mechtech> see...I knew it was somehow related to his issue
<mechtech> and, my big issue isn't being cussed at or even racism (I'm white, so being called that is irrelevant) ny big issue is that this guy was able to PM me AFTER the ignore by somehow riding jrib's ident
<Pricey> mechtech: At a guess, I would suggest that your client is behaving wierdly. Could you provide us with better timestamps on that log?
<Pricey> mechtech: alsot he timezone the logs are set to
<mechtech> I don't know how...I did click "save log to file", but I have since closed the PM window from DE
<Pricey> mechtech: How long ago was this?
<mechtech> my client is xchat
<Pricey> minuges or hours?
<mechtech> about 4 hours I think
<mechtech> I have an infant son, so my interet time is sporadic
<mechtech> I'm in CA...if that helps
<Pricey> mechtech: If I were you, I would join a random channel and test your /ignore by joining with a separate client.
<Pricey> mechtech: I will give the user a PM about what you received, but I'm not aware of any technical exploits they could have, or have used to fool your client.
<LjL> mechtech, if you could satisfy my curiosity though, do you know if those messages from this user were elicited from anything? did you try to talk to him before that, did you mention anything involving piracy (since he talked about "pirate")...?
<LjL> i'm just wondering
<mechtech> I was asking in public regarding transmission message: "we have unchoked this peer, but they don't care"
<mechtech> not specifying any one user
<mechtech> pricey: could I use pigin for that?
<Pricey> mechtech: you could make a second connection from within xchat even
<rww> Heads up: coleys in #ubuntu seems to think that randomly recommending sudo passwd root is a good idea.
<LjL> and it isn't?!
<rww> Flannel: thanks :)
<mechtech> Pricey: just join another room, or what?
<Pricey> mechtech: sure, i don't think there's anything wrong with the network, so was just suggesting you have a play around somewhere with /ignore, like
<mechtech> just open another instance of xchat?
<Pricey> yep could do that
<mechtech> ok
<mechtech> new server tab? channel tab? server window? or channel window?
<Pricey> mechtech: server tab
<mechtech> ok
<Pricey> mechtech: and join the same channel with both connections (so same channel beneath both server tabs)
<Pricey> something like ##-a0isdsiods
<elky> I suspect the person mechtech is referring to is * #ubuntu-offtopic n=DE adsl-75-6-148-56.dsl.skt2ca.sbcglobal.net irc.freenode.net Escalade-tor-dor H :0 DE
<LjL> yeah
<LjL> elky: and don't you suspect anything about another person who joined that same channel and asked something? :)
<elky> LjL, i suspected something right away when that happened
<elky> but nature and food then proved too tempting :P
<LjL> but, that didn't elicit the expected pm response from escalade-tor-dor
<ubottu> blind|melon|chit called the ops in #ubuntu ()
 * elky pre-emptively puts a bag of popcorn in the microwave.
<Pricey> why did the guy that calld ops arrive moments before that?
<Pricey> i've heard of blind|melon|chit recently haven't i?
<elky> Pricey, you're thinking paddy melon
<elky> just got a k thx in pm from gingerbread
<Flannel> Pricey: blind melon was in here earlier (12 hours ago?)
<Pici> Pricey: I left you a log for my discussoin with blind|melon
<Pricey> bah sorry yes Pici, thanks
<LjL> Pici: you must have treated him badly, he's pissed :(
<Pici> On the contrary, I was most accomodating.
<Pici> Is anyone in private message with linuxguy2009?
<Pricey> Me.
<Pici> Pricey: Okay :)
<LjL> Pici: over time, i've learnt that not banning someone doesn't necessarily equate to being accomodating!
<LjL> anyway, who's sircrazy too
<LjL> it seems to me like we have a bunch of... trolls?
<Flannel> Bunch of edgy people, feeding off of each other at the moment, yeah.
<LjL> well, but i was thinking more like: bunch of people joining just at the "right" time, and knowing things such as to use ! ops, or to flame linuxguy, or things like that, a moment after joining
<Pricey> linuxguy is a bit happier now
<Pricey> PM ended nicely
<Pici> Vantrax: Howdy, how can we help you today?
<LjL> linuxguy was being flamed a bit gratuitously by some people who really had no business with the whole thing
<Vantrax> no need for help sorry, it autojoined >.<
<Pici> Er? Autojoined here?
<Pici> Oh well.
<LjL> maybe he was an op in 2003, who knows
<LjL> i mean, it's my excuse too!
<Pricey> blind|melon|chit on the other hand has gone down the attacking, "abusive op" route with me
<mechtech> ok guys...I'm back
<Pricey> mechtech: how goes?
<what> is this the channel with all the ops in it?
<mechtech> apparently, I have no ignore command
<Pricey> what: /topic
<Pricey> mechtech: Aha! :)
<LjL> mechtech: on xchat? i'm pretty sure you do
<LjL> i don't really know the syntax, but i know you do
<Pricey> odd, blind|melon|chit claiming i'm evading his ignore now
<what> my friend told me to come here and tell u that pull_my_beeper is calling me a nigger and keeps pming me
<LjL> who's your friend?
<mechtech> well...I went to settings>advanced>user commands (where I had never been before) and there is no "ignore"
<LjL> oh, what did i just say.
<Pricey> what: your friend is telling you to lie?
<Pricey> what: or is pull_my_beeper really doing that?
<what> can i pste in here?
<mechtech> LOL@ pricey
<what> paste?
<Pricey> !paste | what
<ubottu> what: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<elky> it doesnt appear that anyone by that nick is online
<mechtech> could anyone tell me how to add ignore to my commands?
<LjL> mechtech: "user commands" isn't the client's commands
<LjL> you have an /ignore command without it being in "user commands"
<mechtech> ok...lemme see
<LjL> mechtech: try /ignore nickname!*@* ALL
<what> http://paste.ubuntu.com/236267/
<elky> oh wait, does what mean Pull_My_Bleep?
<what> my friend is on the phone with me he says he cant beleve a ubuntu person is doing that
<what> elky, ?
<Pici> what: Do you have timestamps?
<what>  icant select them
<Pricey> what: What client are you using?
<what> xchat
<Pricey> what: Why does your ctcp response say irssi?
<what> i dont know
<mechtech> ljl: ok...brb
<what> my friend set p this comp
<Pricey> what: You may not have a direct connection to freenode in that case. I suggest you check your xchat to make sure it is connecting to irc.ubuntu.com on port 8001.
<what> i think i'll just never use irc for support people are mean and i have my friend if i need help
<what> bye bye
<Pricey> what: Its a shame it has come to that. I wish you well in whatever you get up to from here on.
<Pricey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pricey> @whoami
<ubottu> freenodestaff
<Pricey> ugh
<Pici> mechtech: Is there anything else we can help oyu with?
<stew> HI
<mechtech> yeah...how can I un-ignore someone?
<mechtech> LOL
<PriceChild> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<PriceChild> @whoami
<ubottu> pricechild
<PriceChild> \o/
<nalioth> mechtech: depends on your client
<mechtech> xchat
<mechtech> 2.8.6
 * elky starts typing out !nickspam...
<LjL> elky: Pricey starts typinh out /kill...
<Pricey> elky: It was twice! :) And for a reason! :P Do you expect me to 'ugh' connect a separate client?
<elky> :P
<mechtech> how to un-ignore?
<nalioth> mechtech: what client do you use?
<mechtech> xchat 2.8.6
<nalioth> mechtech: ask in #xchat, please
<mechtech> ok...thanks guys
<Pici> So... that was all odd.
<LjL> slightly
<elky> it smells like tag-teaming to me.
<LjL> hmhm
<Pici> Yes, haven't had that for a while.
<Pricey> thrash-: Have you tried using webchat.freenode.net ?
<thrash-> im having problems joining #ubuntu
<nalioth> thrash-: again, join #ubuntu-ops and ask them about it
<thrash-> hello?
<Flannel> nalioth: erm..
<elky> nalioth, please recite your bearings./
<nalioth> pepsi: can i help you?
<pepsi> no
<pepsi> can i lurk?
<Flannel> pepsi: No
<nalioth> then please respect our /topic here, pepsi
<pepsi> :/
<Pricey> thrash-: You should check out webchat.freenode.net and use that instead of the client you're currently using. That will give you access to #ubuntu.
<pepsi> i havent even had a chance to read it yet!
<elky> pepsi, it's not fair to people who are here for mediation.
<thrash-> for some reason i cant join #ubuntu
<Pricey> thrash-: I think its also a slightly nicer client.
<Pici> thrash-: Java clients are banned from the channel, but you can use webchat.freenode.net instead (not java.freenode.net)
<thrash-> oh
<thrash-> okay
<Flannel> Is that last thing from sebsebseb sass? or just me taking it that way?
<elky> arrogance, yes, considering his help usually isn't helpful. otherwise malicious, i doubt it.
<Amaranth> dang, guess I didn't fix my connection issues after all
<Amaranth> they seem to have been a lot less severe today though
 * genii experimentally sips
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (Sassy1  and I think  Geoffrey2  for  channal promotion as well)
 * genii hands Flannel a coffee (or a beer if you prefer that instead)
<Flannel> Tea?
<genii> Can do :)
 * genii puts on a kettle
<elky> i'm going to make a wild guess that seb wasn't entirely innocent here?
<elky> Flannel, care to remove sassy1?
<Flannel> Darn that scroll buffer.
<Flannel> seb^3 was just being silly re: promotion
<Flannel> last I checked, people don't "promote" -es when someone asks about it
<elky> seb^3 is good at jumping to conclusions and sparking troubles
<Flannel> Yeah
<Flannel> Sassy incoming, I imagine.
<stew> sassy1 is probaby Magnus-swe
<elky> stew, someone you're familiar with?
<stew> very much so
<stew> gadmintools upstream
<stew> thinks since he is an open source code author he is above roles
<Flannel> yeah:
<Flannel> yeah: 21:24 <Sassy1> Also for US-military forces ? .. Reconsider your move please
<stew> elky: what have you coded.  why do you wnat to not let coders talk with their friends?
<Flannel> er... thta was odd.
<stew> yeah that is him
<Flannel> wonder why the double yeah.
<Flannel> Did anyone else see that?
<stew> he's on a us navy/army kick recently
<Flannel> (see me, that is)
 * stew PMs
<Flannel> I told him if he feels mistreated, he can come here and discuss
<elky> stew, well he can stay away from our channels if he's going to be a tosser
<Flannel> Seems to think it was a ban.
<stew> elky: he's been a tosser in all these channels for a half a dozen years
<Flannel> (and is effectively threatening to evade)
<stew> yeah, he'll evade
<stew> i've not really figure out how to get to him
<stew> i've been trying for years
<elky> stew, you probably wont, but standing back is only going to encourage others
<stew> what do you mean by standing back?
 * genii waits for someone from ice.net to show up and start making trouble now
<elky> stew, standing back and letting him continue without reprimand
<stew> elky: if i were you i'd ban him on site yeah
<stew> i've tried all manner of appealing to his intellect, to his sense of doing good
<stew> i've threatened him
<stew> banned him from a dozen or so channels
<stew> written 3 of his isps
<stew> don't know how to get through to this one
<elky> are these concurrent isps?
<stew> yeah
<elky> which?
<stew> well you see his current one
<ikonia> I'm done with blind|melon|chat - he's getting banned from #ubuntu now
<ikonia> after all the crap yesterday and the abuse in pm - I lifted the ban, he tells me I'm on ignore and I can stick my apology up my fucking ass - as he won't be back
<ikonia> he comes back and starts making an issue out of being accidently kicked in the channel again
<ikonia> this guy can stay out
<ikonia> he's muted in the channel now with +b - not a mute
<ikonia> (so others are aware)
<bazhang> just bad timing I would suggest; I saw him in another channel prior to the incident and he was having some short-temper/blunt responses to those trying to help him
<ikonia> read the full back scroll now and it is unaceptable from him
<ikonia> bazhang: he is constantly like that - it is not bad timing
<ikonia> bazhang: the reason I got him confused he he was the one who reported paddy_melon in here (no problem there) but caused almost as much of an issue as paddy_melon when he was in here
<bazhang> accidental kicks bans happen sometimes ikonia , most do not react accordingly
<ikonia> it was an accident, %100 my fault, but he's using it as an excuse to be rude and feed people in the channel nonsense
<bazhang> ikonia, I concur. my meaning was worse than his usual
<ikonia> I put on my best polite hat in the channel and pm to him to express how sorry I was, and I know pici did the same and he didn't want an apologiy he just wanted an excuse to slate the channel/be rude
<bazhang> I noticed his behaviour as being off long before this all took place, not only just prior, but earlier as well
<ikonia> I ignored it and the ban was lifted, then he's doing it again in the channel, telling people to not use the ops as they will get kicked
<ikonia> he knows it was an accident - it's just an excuse / attempt to provoke - so now he's out until he can get a grip on it
<ikonia> plus telling people to shove stuff up their fucking ass isn't needed
<bazhang> surely that is an overreaction/escalation
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> that's his atttiude
<ikonia> or do you mean me banning him ?
<bazhang> no, I mean his going all out with the language etc.
<bazhang> at any rate, not meaning to interfere; just wanted to give my two cents
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ikonia> bazhang: not at all,
<mac_v> hi... can the ops add ubottu to #ayatana? currently it only has ubuntulog
<nalioth> ubottu tell mac_v about botclone
<ubottu> mac_v, please see my private message
<mac_v> nalioth: but I'm not an op at #ayatana ... i was wondering if Pici or any other op could add it ...
<nalioth> mac_v: ubottu is for Ubuntu channels
<mac_v> nalioth: ah... i guess the ubuntulog presence had me misguided... nevermind
<mac_v> thanx
<nalioth> mac_v: you are welcome to clone it there
<mac_v> nalioth: the botclone link with ubottu gave redirects to the lp> https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak , I have done bot clone before ? could you give me another link? which has instructions?
<mac_v> i have not*
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Myrtti> https://edge.launchpad.net/ayatana so I remembered correctly
<Myrtti> but yeah, ubottu clone would probably serve best
<Myrtti> mac_v: basically it's a supybot, with the additions
<Myrtti> supybot instructions should work 100%
 * mac_v goolges
 * mac_v googles*
<jussi01> #supybot is also useful ;)
<mac_v> ah... :)
<mac_v> but can a non-op add a bot?
<Myrtti> sure, why not?
<mac_v> ok.... didnt know that... :)
<mac_v> thanx guys...
<Myrtti> technically it's an irc client that is operated by programmable logic instead of a person
<Myrtti> and you yourself can join channels, no?
<Myrtti> :-)
<Myrtti> of course it's nice to ask the operators for a permission first
<Myrtti> for example #ubuntu main channels have a strict policy on bots
<mac_v> Myrtti: several others were wondering how to add , and kept wondering that was it because we dont have permissions... so i was asking here its nice to know though...
<Myrtti> each bot of course has their owners
<Myrtti> you can't add *ubottu* the bot, but you can add *a* bot
<mac_v> Myrtti: ah... thats what i was looking for, ;p
<mac_v> ... Pici hangs out over there... so maybe he could confirm if ubottu can/cannot be added , does ayatana not qualify as an ubuntu channel?
<jussi01> mac_v: ubottuis currently overloaded, but if it does qualify as ubuntu, then ubot2 or ubot3 may be suitable. for what purpose do you need it?
<mac_v> jussi01: just for bug #  , since we are used to just listing the bug numbers , and not the titles .
<mac_v> do those bots do that?
<jussi01> nalioth: is ubot3 doing bug snarfing?
<nalioth> jussi01: i don't think so
<nalioth> if you mean "does it spit out bugs when you say b u g ######", no, i don't think it does
<mac_v> yeah "to spit out the bugs"
<jussi01> ok, dunno if ubot2 is doing that either then, but youll need to check with jpds.
<mac_v> hehe... dont throw me out guys... i'll wait for jpds or Pici to confirm this
<jussi01> Well Im off for lunch. see you all later
<christel> jussi01: bit of an early lunch m'dear?
<topyli> i often eat lunch well before noon, because i'm a bad breakfast eater
<jpds> mac_v: That should do it.
<mac_v> \o/ thanx jpds
<jussi01> christel: nah, normal here - we usually eat lunch ~11 ish
<elky> christel, can you take a look in -women and see if these two seem familiar to you at all.
<christel> certainly, who am i looking for?
<blindmelonchitli> You have been kicked from #ubuntu by ikonia (when you can stop giving out your attitude to others you can rejoin the channel) <- Someone care to explain the meaning of this, being that I was idle for three hours when I came back and saw it?
<blindmelonchitli> Or is this just ikonia doing his usual ban first, ask questions later routine?
<Mez>  /lastlog Mez
<blindmelonchitli> Nothing eh? First he kicks me by "accident," now he's not even trying to hide it any more. And who do I report it to, the IRCC? With which he has multiple friends sitting in positions?
<jussi01> !appeals | blindmelonchitli
<ubottu> blindmelonchitli: If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<blindmelonchitli> jussi01: I've already tried that route and received no reply. Of course I've come here many times and also received no help whatsoever, now I'm being arbitrarily kicked by another power abusing op.
<blindmelonchitli> jussi01: I'd like to know why.
<jussi01> blindmelonchitli: The IRCC tries to deal with complaints in a fair and open manner
<jussi01> blindmelonchitli: I havent seen any mail from you on the IRCC list
<blindmelonchitli> jussi01: I'm guessing not, because the last e-mails I sent were under different names and for different issues. Because of the abusiveness of the ops here I assumed that this particular issue would be ignored, particularly when Pici is a sitting member and is "buddies" with ikonia.
<blindmelonchitli> Sure, I could report it to the IRCC, so they can sweep it under the rug and ignore it.
<jussi01> blindmelonchitli: I think this can be sorted out, so please, bring your complaint to us, and lets be open about it. If a member of the IRCC is involved with the issue, then they will step back and let the rest of the council deal with it
<christel> elky: got anything from before i joined?
<jussi01> blindmelonchitli: but please, I havent seen the situation yet, so if you could email the IRCC list with full details, including logs, we can have a look for you.
<elky> christel, the xim_ twit joined and said he was there to pick up chicks :(
<jussi01> blindmelonchitli: we attempt to be fair and impartial, and I will attempt to make sure that is the case here. However, we need to handle these things in a calm and clear way, so I ask that you are concise and to the point
<blindmelonchitli> jussi01: There's that word, "attempt." I'm already being arbitrarily kicked out of the channel whenever ikonia's hitting that time of the month, where's the calmness and clearness in that? You want me to follow a procedure but you're not even following your own.
<jussi01> blindmelonchitli: where am I not following proceedure?
<blindmelonchitli> jussi01: I don't know, by allowing ikonia to kick anyone he doesn't like out of an official support channel maybe? Twice in one day?
<jussi01> blindmelonchitli: You have asked to escalate this to the next level, I am telling you how tom do that.
<blindmelonchitli> jussi01: Indulge me, what can I -expect- to happen if I do escalate it to "the next level?"
<jussi01> blindmelonchitli: thats your allegation, and so, just as you would in a normal way, if you dont agree with the actions of the police, you take it to the court. so bring it tous so we can have a look.
<elky> blindmelonchitli, do you reject all escalations procedures (ie, call centers) just because supervisors know and work alongside their subordinates?
<blindmelonchitli> elky: No, much like call centers I know that I'm never going to reach someone who could actually solve my problem here, and what's worse, if I -did- escalate it, nothing would happen anyway. You've all got each other's back and the IRCC members are active participants in the channel.
<blindmelonchitli> jussi01: Have you ever heard the term "corrupt police officer?"
<jussi01> blindmelonchitli: Please, reserve your judgement until you bring it to us - do not make wild accusations until you have some substance to back them up with.
<blindmelonchitli> jussi01: I have two unnecessary kicks from a support channel, what has ikonia got?
<blindmelonchitli> A +o, unfortunately for me, apparently.
<jussi01> blindmelonchitli: yes. and that is why you escalate to us. just as you would go to a court with that police officer.
<jussi01> blindmelonchitli: Until you do that escalation, there is little I or any of the IRCC can do.
<blindmelonchitli> jussi01: Well back to the inconvenient question that you didn't answer yet -- what can I -expect- to happen if I do follow this song and dance procedure?
<blindmelonchitli> Anything?
<elky> blindmelonchitli, jussi is not the only one on the council, he cannot speak for all the members, so that is not a fair question to ask.
<blindmelonchitli> Or can I expect ikonia to just make up some crap in a fake log, all of you to nod your heads and say "yes, he sure deserved that?"
<jussi01> blindmelonchitli: if the operator was in the wrong, you can expect an apology and a full reinstatement of you access to where you were banned.
<elky> blindmelonchitli, all our logs are stored where only the canonical sysadmin team can access them
<elky> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<blindmelonchitli> jussi01: I'm not banned, I was just kicked. I suspect that was so ikonia wouldn't have any difficult questions to answer.
<jussi01> blindmelonchitli: please, bring it to us through the appeals proccess so we can deal with this in a calm, clear and open manner.
<blindmelonchitli> elky: Perhaps a naive question, those logs don't include private messages do they?
<elky> blindmelonchitli, i should hope not.
<blindmelonchitli> elky: Ahh. So if, say, there was a discussion of why I was banned between two members in private, an IRC op and an IRCC member say, that wouldn't be recorded, yes?
<jussi01> blindmelonchitli: and the escalation process is not a hard one, it is a simple as writing a clear eamil with your side of the story, so we can evaluate it.
<elky> i hope not, because some of these other ops and ircc people have been told my address and phone number before, i'd really hate to see that in the logs.
<blindmelonchitli> elky: I'd imagine ikonia has some things he'd rather not show up in the logs either.
<elky> blindmelonchitli, i'm sure you have said things you dont want in logs either.
<blindmelonchitli> elky: The difference is that I'll admit to them.
<blindmelonchitli> elky: Oh yes, and the other difference is that I don't have a +o to arbitrarily kick people whenever my mood's off.
<jussi01> blindmelonchitli: once again, please bring it officially to the IRCC, then we can take a look at it.
<blindmelonchitli> jussi01: And beyond looking at it?
<jussi01> blindmelonchitli: and after looking at it we can decide on a course of action.
<elky> blindmelonchitli, your attitude here is most distasteful. youv'e been told more times than I have digits to follow a procedure and what you are saying here will be considered as indication of character.
<blindmelonchitli> elky: So it's already starting. I can tell how seriously this "complaint" to the IRCC is going to be taken already.
<elky> blindmelonchitli, it's not going to be able to be taken any way if you don't care enough to follow the procedure.
<elky> that's not for lack of want. it is a procedure. you need to follow it.
<blindmelonchitli> elky: And you're sure that it's not going to be ignored because of my "distasteful attitude?" Which, I might add, is only the result of being pushed around by you people to the point that I've come here to complain about it?
<blindmelonchitli> I didn't have a problem before ikonia kicked me twice.
<elky> blindmelonchitli, take responsibility for your own behaviour. Ikonia has not *forced* you to do anything here. You are a sentinent being.
<jussi01> blindmelonchitli: Please, once again, bring it to the council and lets see what we can do about it.
<blindmelonchitli> elky: Tell me what behaviour that I got kicked for and I'll take responsibility for it.
<elky> blindmelonchitli, i was not there. that's why you need to bring it to appeals so you can show me the evidence.
<blindmelonchitli> elky: I already pasted the evidence when I joined the channel.
<blindmelonchitli> elky: I've also been told that anything that I paste to the IRCC will be considered "hearsay"
<elky> blindmelonchitli, i dont have time to read up there. i need it in my inbox.
<jussi01> blindmelonchitli: bring it to the IRCC as a official complaint and we can then deal with it.
<elky> blindmelonchitli, we have irc logs that are impartial. if we can match what you say to those logs, then we can see the circumstances.
<elky> jussi01, i have to run off to a meeting now, sorry :(
<elky> blindmelonchitli, please report it officially through the proceedure jussi has said dozens of times tonight so i can help you
<blindmelonchitli> If I thought you really wanted to help I might consider it. I'm a realist, I know how things work. Friends in the right places, you get to do whatever you want, blank check. Well, if ikonia has a problem with me complaining about him arbitrarily kicking me out of the channel maybe he shouldn't be doing it in the first place.
<blindmelonchitli> Tell your "friend" I said hello.
<elky> oh for crying out loud.
<jussi01> right...
<bazhang> logs are updated every hour? daily?
<elky> i think closer to hourly
<bazhang> thanks
<blind|melon|chit> It would seem that after filing a complaint to the IRCC I'm now, coincidentally, banned from #ubuntu completely. I assume that would be ikonia's doing?
<bazhang> blind|melon|chit, hi
<blind|melon|chit> I'm waiting.
<blind|melon|chit> I've done nothing to be banned from the channel, so let's hear an explanation.
<bazhang> blind|melon|chit, you were removed by accident
<blind|melon|chit> bazhang: Twice?
<blind|melon|chit> bazhang: Make that three times as I'm now currently banned
<blind|melon|chit> All times by ikonia, no less.
<blind|melon|chit> This is what I get for following your "procedures" is it?
<blind|melon|chit> No one has an answer for that one, eh? Just going to let him push me around and abuse his +o at will I assume? Real responsible of you, I can see why the IRCC are so well respected.
<jussi01> blind|melon|chit: firstly, I want to ask you to please stop throwning accusations around, with nothing to back them up.
<blind|melon|chit> jussi01: Who banned me from the channel?
<blind|melon|chit> jussi01: Check and tell me who banned me.
<blind|melon|chit> jussi01: As for your "nothing to back them up" I already sent an e-mail to the IRC council, it's not my fault if Canonical's servers aren't relaying your mail
<blind|melon|chit> jussi01: Checked yet?
<jussi01> blind|melon|chit: secondly, Demanding things in the way you are currently doing does not make it easy for people to help you out. I want to help, but you insist on throwing wild accusations.
<blind|melon|chit> jussi01: Who banned me from the channel?
<blind|melon|chit> jussi01: Why are you refusing to answer a simple question?
<jussi01> blind|melon|chit: I am working at the same time, its sometimes hard to get to everything straight off.
<jussi01> Now, if you look up how to use IRC I think you will find that you can list the bans in #ubuntu and check for yourself
<blind|melon|chit> jussi01: You never intended to respond to this complaint in the first place, did you?
<jussi01> blind|melon|chit: I certainly do intend to respond to it. Unfortunately I havent received the complaint yet. If you prefer, you can forward it directly to me and I will put it o the council list.
<blind|melon|chit> I've just sent it again, under a different e-mail address. I'm guessing it's going to be ignored from that one too, but hey, I'm following your "procedure." The one I got banned for following.
<jussi01> blind|melon|chit: my email is my irc nick at ubuntu dot com - feel free to forward to me also. i apologise for the technical issues.
<blind|melon|chit> By the way, I just checked the ban list, since you were unwilling to actually do it yourself. And what a surprise, ikonia is the one that banned me. What a COLOSSAL surprise.
<jussi01> blind|melon|chit: I think you will find the ban is from before the conversation we had this morning.
<blind|melon|chit> jussi01: So why have I been able to visit the channel without issue until now?
<blind|melon|chit> Where's the answers, hmm? Where's the accountability?
<blind|melon|chit> There is none.
<jussi01> blind|melon|chit: because you have been using a dfifferent nick from the banned one.
<blind|melon|chit> jussi01: Then explain why my nick was banned in the first place.
<blind|melon|chit> Better yet, let's hear from the power-nazi himself. Care to step up and explain yourself ikonia?
<jussi01> blind|melon|chit: that is what the hearing from the IRC council is for. please let us look at that and the evidence and get back to you.
<blind|melon|chit> jussi01: And how does that help me in the meantime?
<blind|melon|chit> jussi01: In fact what guarantee is there that it will help me at all?
<blind|melon|chit> ikonia banned me from the channel when i was idle for three hours. Other ops were in the channel -- if I did something that bad they could have banned me much, much earlier.
<jussi01> blind|melon|chit: just like in the police/court case there is a period of waiting until justice - whichever decision is made is served.
<blind|melon|chit> But no, it was ikonia alright, three or four hours after the fact.
<blind|melon|chit> jussi01: Stop comparing yourself to the police. The police are actually accountable for their actions, ikonia is not.
<elky> Please do not compare a mere irc removal to the massive loss of life that political regime caused.
<blind|melon|chit> elky: And what the hell are you talking about exactly?
<jussi01> blind|melon|chit: he is accountable to the IRC council, and the IRC council to the CC. Therefore, we will invstigate and get back to you.
<elky> blind|melon|chit, you called someone a nazi. That sickens me.
<blind|melon|chit> elky: Well that's a shame. People censoring me for no palpable reason sickens me, but I have to put up with it.
<elky> blind|melon|chit, censorship would be if you were unable to speak *anywhere*. Censorship alone does not compare to death/torture camps or genocide.
<Daviey> Wouldn't it be really good to see some all round, grown up resolutions.. Less point scoring, no insults.. but constructive chat, all round.
<blind|melon|chit> Daviey: Yes, it would be nice. Unfortunately I don't have that option available because IKONIA BANNED ME FROM THE CHANNEL.\
<blind|melon|chit> elky: All a matter of perspective. You're free to your opinion, I'm free to mine.
<Daviey> blind|melon|chit: you aren't helping things really.  I can see you are angry, and perhaps you have reason to be.  But shouting and using insults, really isn't constructive
<elky> blind|melon|chit, if you're free to yours, then censorship is really not an appropriate descriptor.
<gnomefreak> CoC explains it or is it the rulesas i recall.
<blind|melon|chit> elky: Ahh, so now you're coming out with the insults too, eh? I can see you'll be backing ikonia from here on in.
<elky> gnomefreak, neither encourage harassment.
<blind|melon|chit> Daviey: I followed the official procedure recommended here and I'm banned from the channel as of this morning.
<gnomefreak> elky: no but they DO NOT encourage it, says "dont do it" (paraphrase)
<elky> blind|melon|chit, if you insist on striking down everyone who is trying to help you before they get the chance, don't be surprised if there's nobody left to actually enact the help.
<jussi01> blind|melon|chit: once again. It seems that the email has not arrived and there is some issue with the list. As the list admin is not available, could I please ask you to send the email to me and I will make sure it reaches the other council members.
<blind|melon|chit> elky: Don't worry, I know whose side you're on, I don't expect any help from you.
<bazhang> Pricey, ping
<elky> blind|melon|chit, i dont even know which side i'm on yet, so i fail to believe that you could possibly know.
<blind|melon|chit> elky: No, you just fail. And if you don't have anything constructive to add to the "discussion" then why are -you- speaking to me, hmm?
<jussi01> blind|melon|chit: ok, thank you, I have now received it. If you could please part the channel until we have an opportunity to review your case. we will respond via email.
<blind|melon|chit> jussi01: Really now? I've heard that one before. I suppose in the meantime ikonia gets to gloat and polish off his +o for when he arbitrarily bans me again.
<elky> blind|melon|chit, quit being a bully to people who are trying to help you.
<jussi01> blind|melon|chit: now now, you should know better by now than to throw around accusations like that.
<blind|melon|chit> elky: Quit bullying people who need help.
<jussi01> blind|melon|chit: as I said, please part the channel while we take a look at it.
<blind|melon|chit> jussi01: Yeah yeah, I know the drill, leave the room so that you can sweep it under the rug, I know how things work around here.
<elky> for crying out loud. does the community council even *realise* we get this amount of absolute hostility?
<gnomefreak> did he/she do anything to help himself?
<ikonia> jussi01: you there
<ikonia> jussi01: apologies for missing that show, I've just got back from a meeting
<jussi01> ikonia: pm me please
<ikonia> I removed him from the channel because he was telling people not to use the ops comment
<ikonia> sure
<elky> gnomefreak, emailed us something that appears to be missing some part of the story
<gnomefreak> elky: thanks
<Pici> Ugh. Lots of stuff in my away log. Time to read some scrollback.
 * elky looks at -uk and shudders
<elky> "the nakedcomputers site promotes nakedness" just... ugh
<bazhang> finally got mina pointed to #ubuntu-ir
<Pricey> bazhang: pong
<bazhang> Pricey, user hthd came into #ubuntu yesterday and immediately used the f-bomb with your name, took him to PM and he continued so removed / banned him
<bazhang> * [hthd] (n=dasd@60.54.179.54): saSASD
<bazhang> seems perhaps he was ban evading/k-line evading
<bazhang> was going to clear ban list, just wondered if he is an issue generally
<bazhang> err not the entire ban list (just my entries)
<Pricey> bazhang: thanks for the heads up
<bazhang> okay
<jussi01> Jost a reminder all to look at and comment on this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcCouncil/IRCteamproposal
<bazhang> how could we have missed :)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Pici> Er. no,.
<jussi01> bazhang: I havent had many comments, so Id appreciat opinions
<bazhang> jussi01, okay, sorry for the joking
<Pici> jussi01: do you have a moment for a bot question?
<bazhang> checked that link; was there something other than the +v issue we should give an opinion on? jussi01
<jussi01> bazhang: all the issues listed there...
<jussi01> bazhang: scope of the irc team
<jussi01> bazhang: and the implementation of and use of +v
<ikonia> jussi01: how do you want feedback, attend the meeting, or mail ?
<bazhang> jussi01, eligibility then
<jussi01> ikonia: on the wiki and in the meeting
<ikonia> ooh, on the wik direct, cool
<jussi01> bazhang: read it. all the info is there
<ikonia> I meant to ask last night when you first posted
<bazhang> jussi01, I did, twice; was asking for clarification
<ikonia> jussi01: did you unban blind|melon
<jussi01> no.
<jussi01> why?
<ikonia> 14:25 <blind|melon|chit> By the way, I'm back in Ubuntu now. So much for your pathetic, unjustified IP ban,
<ikonia> (I keep getting pm'd by him)
<ikonia> I've not responded/instigated anything
<ikonia> initiated sorry
<jussi01> ok, just dont respon, but thanks.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-mozillateam, asac said: !multisearch is http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/162-What-is-this-Multisearch-thing-in-my-Firefox-about.html
<gnomefreak> im adding it
<gnomefreak> can someone add asac to bot again. its giving him a wrong hostmask error when using @login
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-mozillateam, asac said: !snack is <reply> not something to drink
<bazhang> hehe
<gnomefreak> that last one was a game :)
<gnomefreak> i cant remember what it is
<blind|melon|chit> Well then, I guess I don't need to wait for the IRCC after all! Looks like I can get in the channel even despite being banned for no reason. Again. It's always a good thing when you can solve your own problems rather than wait for people who don't care to solve them for you, isn't it?
<blind|melon|chit> Thanks ever so much for all of your "help" folks. Especially you, ikonia. Your abuse of power has given me good enough reason to change identities so that you can no longer exact your brand of "justice" any more.
<elky> whoever just did that, you rock.
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ikonia> funny elky
<bazhang> ixbal, how may we help you
<ixbal> oh, i don't need help. i'm doing just fine.
<bazhang> ixbal, please dont idle here if you have no immediate issues, thanks
<ixbal> oh, i do have an immediate issue. i solved it though, it's all good.
<elky> ixbal, we prefer that people who have to come here to discuss issues to not feel like they're being told off in front of an audience of peers.
<Pici> ixbal: This is #ubuntu-ops, do you have an issue? See /topic for details as well.
<ixbal> Pici: i have a feeling you're responsible for my particular issue, but hey...we'll let it slide, i found my own solution like i said
<ixbal> elky: sorry, am i telling someone off?
<Pici> ixbal: Er? I am?
<elky> ixbal, not at all. however sometimes we have to tell people off for their behaviour, and it's not nice for them to feel like they have other chatters watching them
<ixbal> Pici: oh yes. hence why i wouldn't ask you for asssistance, though i do appreciate the attention.
<ixbal> elky: if you're uncomfortable with criticizing people behind their backs, perhaps you should do it in private messages
<ikonia> ixbal: what do you want in this channel ?
<elky> ixbal, you seem to be twisting my words around. please don't be so rude.
<ixbal> ikonia: ahh, i figured you'd pipe up sooner or later. how's it going, ikonia
<ikonia> !staff | ixbal is blind|melon kline dodging
<ubottu> ixbal is blind|melon kline dodging: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<bazhang> ?
<ixbal> ?
<ixbal> what the hell is a kline
<bazhang> uhm
<elky> ixbal, the thing that Freenode Staff made you depart on your rogers connection.
<ikonia> ixbal: what do you want in this channel
<ixbal> elky: my rogers connection? who's paying the bill on that one, i'm with comcast
<ixbal> ikonia: just to see the inner workings of the whole ubuntu irc community. curiousity.
<ikonia> ixbal: this channel has a no idle policy so please leave unless you have something you need from this channel
<ixbal> ikonia: now what do you  want with me, and why are you accusing me of being someone else?
<Mamarok> !idle | ixbal
<ubottu> ixbal: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<bazhang> ixbal, please respect the channel topic
<ixbal> i'm not idling, i'm looking for answers to baseless accusations.
<Pici> ixbal: This channel is logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ if you want to see how we operate, but we ask that you not idle in the channel needlessly.
<ixbal> Pici: as i said i'm not idling. i want to know why i'm being treated rudely by one of your ops for no reason, why i'm being told that i'm someone i'm not.
<ikonia> ixbal: ok - your not him, my apologies
<Pici> ixbal: Well who are you then?
<ikonia> is there anything else ?
<ixbal> ikonia: i take it you have a personal issue with this "person?"
<ikonia> nope
<ixbal> Pici: why is my identity any of your business?
<ikonia> ixbal: and if your not him, thats not your concern, is there anything else you need ?
<stew> ixbal: please see PM.  it seems there is confuse that perhaps I can help with?
<Pici> stew: thank you.
<ikonia> thanks
<ixbal> ikonia: you're sure about that, are you? strictly professional?
<ikonia> ixbal: I'm not discussing other people with you. If you have nothing else, please leave the channel
<ixbal> ikonia: you're rather pushy are't you? everyone else in here is polite, someone piss in your corn flakes this morning?
<ikonia> ixbal: please leave the channel if you have nothing you need from the operators team
<bazhang> dont know why they target ikonia , I'm much meaner
<Pici> stew: Thanks for trying
<Mamarok> bazhang: you shouldn't
<genii> It's the curtness of replies, I suspect.
<elky> bazhang, because ikonia is harder to break.
<stew> well that should be the last we see of that guy for a while!
<stew> (ephasis on should)
<elky> heh
<bazhang> thanks stew
<elky> he can come back and blend in all he wants. i somehow doubt he'll succeed though.
<jussi01> stew: I love you, you make my world so much better.
<Pici> Well, stew is the perfect guy :P
<stew> :)
<elky> ikonia, for the record, what was it he said to you in PM that made you remove him
<stew> jussi01: that's a nice compliment, thanks,  I'm happy i can help :)
 * jussi01 wants to have a party now...
<ikonia> elky: stick it up your fucking ass, and the like
<ikonia> elky: logs available
<ikonia> and pici
<ikonia> he was also telling people in #ubuntu earlier that don't talk to the ops they are corrupt etc etc, which is why I pub +b on him today as it's clear he just wants to cause an issue
<elky> ikonia, ok, this is of course, all stuff he omitted.
<ikonia> of course
<ikonia> elky: he was the guy who reported paddy_Melons and bernaard then sat in here baiting them while we tried to clam them down
<ikonia> the guy who refused to leave
<elky> ah
<jussi01> hehe, I just read this by itsself: [17:48:00] <ikonia> elky: stick it up your fucking ass, and the like
<elky> jussi01, haha
<ikonia> jussi01: that was a private converation, no need to post it in here ;)
<Pici> :O
<ikonia> apologies, naughty
<bazhang> haha
<jussi01> ikonia: you just said that...
<elky> ikonia, do the hostmasks and so forth match up?
<ikonia> elky: no, but many other things did
<Pici> Thats why he kept going on about ikonia asking him to not join -ops, etc.
<elky> do you have time to map the stuff out so it makes sense to us?
<Pici> But I'm supposed to be sitting out because somehow I'm involved. So I will ;)
<ikonia> elky: of course
<ikonia> Pici: you're corrupt anyway
<ikonia> elky: what format would you like ?
<Pici> ikonia: interpretive dance
<ikonia> I'll get coryographing
<Pici> ikonia: Good timing
<elky> and i should start bedographing
<jussi01> elky: blanket drill?
<elky> jussi01, yup
<jussi01> and with the realisation I am starting to sound like a broken record, please all have a look at and comment on: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcCouncil/IRCteamproposal
<jussi01> Its fine to comment on the wiki in the spaces provided.
<jussi01> This is going to be discussed at the IRCC meeting on sunday, so would be nice to have as much input as possible
<ikonia> jussi01: I'll be there
<Mamarok> what time is that meeting again?
<jussi01> Also, the rest of the agenda for the meeting is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcCouncil/MeetingAgenda - feel free to add things if you feel necessary
 * Mamarok has early morning in memory
<genii> jussi01: Do you have to be a member of IRC Team ?
<jussi01> Mamarok: 0700 utc
<jussi01> genii: certainly not
<ikonia> genii: they are all corrupt anyway
 * ikonia maps a short cut key for that
<genii> Ah, OK. I think I've been on the pending approval list for...dunno exactly how long now
<ikonia> genii: me too
<ikonia> I've taken the hint
<genii> Heh
<jussi01> genii: ikonia thats precisely why the first item on the proposal page is there
<ikonia> jussi01: I'm only teasing !
 * jussi01 slaps ikonia around with a large trout
<Mamarok> which would be a salmon, then
 * Mamarok hides
<jussi01> ikonia: btw, if you havent already, you can probably remve blind melons ban in #u
 * jussi01 throws a chunk of sloppy salmon at Mamarok
<Mamarok> ouch, that hurt :(
<ikonia> ahh yes
<Pici> jussi01: added my comments.
<jussi01> nice, thanks
<Pici> By the way, does anyone know how to subscribe to an entire subsection of the wiki, instead of just subscribing to individual pages?
<nhandler> Pici: Use a Regex, like MOTU/.*
<Pici> nhandler: Ahh.. I didn't even realize that they were listed like that in user preferences.  I was just clicking the 'subscribe' button on each page
 * Pici fixes
<nhandler> Pici: Using a regex like that also has the benefit of subscribing you to future pages that might be created that match that regex
<jussi01> oooh, its an nhandler
<TwoToneSpirit> Hello ops.  I was banned from #ubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntu+1 last night because my connection was unstable.  I think it was due to a thunderstorm.  Can I be unbanned?
<ikonia> TwoToneSpirit: sure
<Pici> surely.
<ikonia> TwoToneSpirit: all done
<Pici> Done in -offtopic as well.
<TwoToneSpirit> Thanks ikonia :-)
<ikonia> thanks Pici
<TwoToneSpirit> Thanks pici :-)
<TwoToneSpirit> So this is the channel where the ops of each ubuntu channel hang out obviously?  What do you all talk about in here?  Have you like personally met the Koala?
<jussi01> TwoToneSpirit: this sint really  a chat channel. read the topic :)
<jussi01> also
<jussi01> !idle | TwoToneSpirit
<ubottu> TwoToneSpirit: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<TwoToneSpirit> Ahh, I see.  Well thank you for briefly descending from Mt. Olympus to assist a mere mortal.  :-)  See you around.
<mneptok> ikonia: re: IRCC meeting ... i'm traveling to Santa Fe on Sunday, and cannot attend.
<jussi01> to santa fe or in a santa fe?
<jussi01> :P
<jussi01> mneptok: be sure to leave your comments on the wiki then
<ikonia> mneptok: represent
<jussi01> ikonia: pm
 * Pici sighs
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> In ubottu, cygnus_ said: hey I tried this and sound is enabled
<Gary> sorry for that nicksetup spam, I should have manually typed it (due to "the freenode way" bit at the end)
<Pici> *gasp*
<jussi01> Gary: you suck :P
<Gary> jussi01: very well they say
<Pici> Ugh, what is it with people today?
<jussi01> Pici: ????
<Pici> jussi01: I get called big brother because I address an IRC related issue in #kubuntu
<Pici> Well, 'bog brother', but I think that was the intention :P
<ikonia> Pici: your having my week from last week
<topyli> hrm. can we conclude that sebsebseb is a troll? :\
<Pici> Hes a misguided helper at times.
<topyli> he's "educating" people with strange ideas about free software, and afaik he should know better
<Pici> topyli: Where? -ot?
<topyli> yes
<topyli> Pici: i'm not suggesting we should remove him. just wondering :)
<Pici> topyli: me either.
<ikonia> prod him
<ikonia> he normally responds
<Pici> topyli was prodding him in -ot
<ikonia> ahh
<Pici> ikonia: to be fair, freenode.net doesn't really list all of the channels.
<ikonia> does tell you how to use it
<ikonia> @bansearch coleys
<ubottu> No matches found for coleys!n=coleys@unaffiliated/coleys in any channel
<Pici> ikonia: I believe Flannel gave the 'don't suggest it unless you're going to be here 24/7 to support it' talk.
<ikonia> I'll sort this in pm now
<jussi01> ikonia: bansearch in pm remember
<ikonia> I know I know, I had it aliased and lost it, so I keep slipping up
<Pici> I setup an alias for /bansearch that does just that
<ikonia> going to eat, he's not responding to pm - and I suspect he's going to suggest setting the root password again
<ikonia> Pici: I did have it, but trashed my config by accident
<ikonia> can someone keep an eye on him in #ubuntu make sure he does stop
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ikonia> #nicwe job flood bots
<mneptok> !staff - coordinated attack in #u
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mneptok> bah
<ikonia> ?
<mneptok> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<mneptok> ^^^^^^^^
<ikonia> why didn't that work
<ikonia> ahh
<genii> Ouchies
<jussi01> pipes peoples, pipes
<ikonia> flootbots are a great bit of code, it's cool how developed they have become
<ikonia> credit to them
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ikonia> another bot again
<ikonia> all from the same network
<ikonia> !staff | mass join in #ubuntu from this network straight after an attack abo.wanadoo.fr
<ubottu> mass join in #ubuntu from this network straight after an attack abo.wanadoo.fr: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<ikonia> same proxy.ad domains from earlier too
<oly562> i have an issue with one of your ops in #ubuntu
<oly562> ikonia
<ikonia> please state
<oly562> please check the logs and see how this jerk badgered me for info that is not required
<oly562> any tech with knowledge of networkin knows i gave all the info yet acted like a punk until forcing me to talk the way i did. if i were in his position i would have just moved forward, and not act in such a childish manor
<oly562> and further more i feel this was a personal attack from previous experiences with it/he/she
<ikonia> oly562: you where warned multiple times about your attitude towards the people helping you.
<oly562> you were acting like a dick
<oly562> period
<ikonia> I've never had any previous experiences with you, unless you are using another nick name, so I'm not sure what your talking about
<oly562> treating me like i am clueless
<Seeker`> I believe that the information that ikonia requested was not excessive or unnecessary
<oly562> Seeker`: read the log
<oly562> and my replies
<oly562> i gave him the info
<Seeker`> I dont need to, I was there
<oly562> at last 10x
<oly562> well, then you obviously could have helped
<Seeker`> he was asking you for simple information and you would not respond in a sensible fashion
<oly562> no
<oly562> he was not
<oly562> he was being a punk about it
<oly562> and your a punk for siding with him
<oly562> i gave the info. 10x
<ikonia> ahh hang on - I see you have been banned from #ubuntu channels / kicked from #ubuntu channels multiple times
<ikonia> it appears you have a long history of bad behaviour in the channel
<oly562> 192...71 and .71, .103 are stand notation.
<oly562> it appears you a dick
<Seeker`> am I correct in thinking that anyone that doesn't side with you will be labelled a "punk"?
<oly562> anyone else in here, have a clue as to what is going on
<ikonia> oly562: while you have this attitude this conversation is over, if you wish to discuss the ban in a polite manner come back when you are ready
<oly562> just because you have a little power, i.e. ability to boot people, doesn't mean anything to me
<ikonia> oly562: unless you can control your language - there is no point discussing it at this time
<oly562> either you know computing or you do not, if you do, help out, if not, go somewhere else and practice your attitude
<oly562> fuck you ikonia
<ikonia> !ops | oly562
<ubottu> oly562: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<oly562> i dont need your help
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (oly562)
<ikonia> oly562: ok - then leave the channel please
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> Seeker`: thank you also
<Seeker`> didn't do much
<ikonia> see #freenode
<ikonia> another one who wants the appeal process
<Gary> I want popcorn
<ikonia> hello MTughan what's up ?
<MTughan> Watching for someone who was banned in #ubuntu apparently.
<MTughan> He's making a stink about it in #freenode
<ikonia> MTughan:I'm aware of him, this channel isn't used for watching though
<ikonia> MTughan: this channel is only here if you need something,
<MTughan> Okay.
<nalioth> so who's got the link to the resolution process?
<ikonia> !appeal
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<ikonia> that one,
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> or the actual resolution process
<ikonia> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ikonia> ha ha, not that one
<oly562> ok... so
<ikonia> ok, before we start please try to control your language/name calling
<nalioth> this time, can we leave the name-calling out of it?
<ikonia> then we can progress calmly - without issue
<oly562> sighs....
<oly562> fine
<oly562> my issue? is what i want help with
<ikonia> I understand what you want help with
<oly562> some clues. something other than what i experience each time i go in to ubuntu
<oly562> im not a NOOB
<ikonia> however how you go about getting the help is not a good approach in the channel
<oly562> get that straight
<ikonia> no-one said you where new
<oly562> i did 10 years of phone support, and you sounded like the guy next to me, messing with callers, asking like that. i said it doesnt apply here
<ikonia> that doesn't apply here
<oly562> 192...0/24 is what it is
<ikonia> I was asking you to confirm your IP addresses - you refused to do so
<oly562> you do NOT need to know my lan scheme
<oly562> even though i told you
<oly562> 192...0/24 is what it is
<ikonia> I do to progress the situation I believe you had
<oly562> whats your point? where are you going with this
<oly562> everything is STANDARD dude
<ikonia> I'm not helping you here - I'm trying to explain why you have been banned - again, from the channel
<oly562> good greif
<oly562> here we go again
<oly562> ok, so what will you do next to trbsht the issue
<ikonia> nothing
<oly562> exactly
<ikonia> I'm not troubleshooting in here
<oly562> so i asked other people
<oly562> and YOU kept repeating your question,, over and over, over and over, over and over, over and over, over and over, over and over, over and over, over and over, over and over, over and over, over and over, over and over, over and over, over and over, over and over, over and over, over and over, over and over, over and over, over and over,
<ikonia> I'm trying to explain why you keep being banned from #ubuntu and why this current situation occured
<oly562> so nalioth little help here
<oly562> you see this op is not helpful at all
<ikonia> oly562: I was asking you to confirm you ip addresses (as where other people) to make a note of the networking to work it out,
<oly562> you see that 192...0/24 is what it is... yet this guy will not move forward, he can not think outside the box
<ikonia> oly562: that is not the ip address of a working box - that is your network range
<ikonia> oly562: I was asking for the ip of a known working box, which is your windows box
<oly562> i dont care what other people were saying, they were just repeating what you said, and i still feel that you dont know what to do next. you simiply could say,, ok, try this or that, or check this or that,,, but your messing with me. ANYONE else with experience would tell you the same
<oly562> i even pasted my info again
<ikonia> oly562: I wanted to check it out - hence asking for your ip
<oly562> with all appropriate info
<oly562> whatever dude
<oly562> your boring the heck outta me
<ikonia> ok, well, we can leave it there then
<Seeker`> if you are bored, feel free to leave
<oly562> nalioth: do i really need to explain anything more
<nalioth> oly562: he did make a valid request
<ikonia> oly562: as I said, your attitude and language is the reason you keep being banned from #ubuntu, if we can work that out, I don't think there will be anymore problems
<nalioth> whether you wanted to answer him or now is your choice, but the public haranguing is not acceptable
<nalioth> oly562: talk to me in here, please
<oly562> nalioth: so...
<oly562> i understand that pm's are not fun. my bad
<oly562> like i said i dont have boot power
<oly562> so is someone going to help out with my issue?
<oly562> its not that hard is it?
<ikonia> oly562: if you want to re-gain access to #ubuntu we need to just clam down how you talk to people and your language
<ikonia> oly562: this isn't a support channel - you have lost access to the support channel
<ikonia> oly562: if we can work on your attitude/language we can stop this happening in future
<oly562> who is the top person in this room
<ikonia> is that possible ?
<oly562> who is root in this room
<ikonia> there isn't a "root" of the room
<oly562> yes there is
<ikonia> oh, ok - then, please feel free to talk to root
<oly562> you do NOT all have root access, you have privilege access
<oly562> there is only one user 0
<oly562> who is it? for ubuntu.freenode
<ikonia> oly562: nalioth is an experienced member of both #ubuntus operating team and freenode staff, he's probably the most experienced user in the room he's active
<ikonia> "who" is active sorry
<oly562> in the future, ikonia i do not want to hear from you ever again
<popey> oly562: this isn't doing you any favours.
<ikonia> oly562: then we can't progress the issue,
<oly562> not you and i, no
<oly562> i dont ask you anything you dont ask me anything
<oly562> simple
<oly562> i dont need your kinda help
<ikonia> oly562: I'm sorry - but you don't dictate the rules
<oly562> however, there are people in freenode that can, you are not one of them
<nalioth> ubottu: tell oly562 about appeal
<oly562> you have shown your worth
<ikonia> freenode don't set the #ubuntu channel policies
<ubottu> oly562, please see my private message
<oly562> so nalioth you want to take a stab at my original issue?
<ikonia> oly562: this is not a support channel
<nalioth> oly562: not here, no.
<oly562> in pm?
<oly562> just a few questions
<oly562> ubuntu related
<oly562> then i will be on my way
<ikonia> oly562: please take your support requests out of this channel
<oly562> nalioth: see my point
<oly562> im asking for pm, which is NOT in a channel
<oly562> good grief
<nalioth> oly562: this is not a support channel, or a channel to request support
<oly562> ic
<nalioth> remember what i said about channel guidelines
<oly562> so you can't help a fellow nixian,,,
<ikonia> oly562: this channel is not here for you to make support arangments,
<ikonia> oly562: if you do not wish to discuss your ban - please leave the channel and use the rest of freenode
<ikonia> oly562: not in this channel no
<ikonia> oly562: I'll try to make it clearer. This channel is to discuss your ban - no support
<ubottu> In ubottu, LjL said: !unforget oldreleaes
<ubottu> In ubottu, LjL said: !ljl is sorry because he sometimes forgets he doesn't have access and bothers you
<ikonia> oly562: is there anything else you need at this time from us ?
<ikonia> oly562: please don't send me pm's
<ikonia> !idle | oly562
<ubottu> oly562: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<ikonia> oly562: I'll ask one more time, as it's obvious your active while pm'ing me - do you need anything else from this channel, if not please leave and come back when you do want to discuss it
<ikonia> nalioth: can you please assist with this
<nalioth> oly562: please respect the channel guidelines ( read the /topic )
<ikonia> ok - this is obiously going nowhere.
<ikonia> one more time
<ikonia> !idle | oly562
<ubottu> oly562: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<oly562> im thinking
<oly562> i do not like this channel, and i will not recommend it to anyone i know
<oly562> dicks
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<LjL> attack ongoing (at least in -unregged)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood)
<LjL> told you so
<Flannel> Geez, is today random-spam-day?
<Flannel> ikonia: Did you get the thing with coleys sorted out?
 * Flannel boggles at the selective reading of some people.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood)
<LjL> i would say yes
<Pricey> jpds: yes
<Pricey> jpds: r stops joins, R stop speaking
<jpds> Pricey: I know, E_TIRED.
<Pricey> case sensitivity ftw :D
<LjL> shall i tighten the flood threshold a little?
<Pricey> Its that or leaving +r on a little?
<Pricey> My awaylog seems interesting.
<LjL> Pricey: well, at this point i'd leave +r on a little in any case
<LjL> still, the floods last a little uncomfortably long before the bots actually take action
<Pricey> oh of course yeah
<LjL> of course there's a reason for that (avoiding false alarm, the usual reason), but perhaps it can be made a *bit* tighter
<Pricey> I would say they worked well.
<Pricey> I see the flooding things joining at .26
<Pricey> The bots +rR'd at .27
<LjL> Pricey: oh yep they worked fine in that respect, they'd have been effective if an op was around to notice that. but they weren't too effective about the floods themselves
<Pricey> I've lost you?
<LjL> Pricey: i mean, they set +rR pretty quickly on the join-flood
<LjL> Pricey: but after they removed it, and the spammers started actual privmsg-spamming, they didn't stop that very quickly
<Pricey> Lost again. Timestamps?
<LjL> Pricey: i'll just paste a log with commentary
<Pricey> ty
<LjL> Pricey: http://pastebin.ca/1513010
<Pricey> LjL: on my screen i don't see that 7 seconds at the end
<Pricey> let me double check
<LjL> Pricey: no? please do check, it may well be my client that's being slowed down by the flooding itself
<Pricey> LjL: On my screen, that last lot, the flood started at .26. The floodbots acted at .27
<LjL> uhm
<LjL> Pricey: you did get about 20 messages from the flooders in any case?
<Pricey> LjL: I also see people joining -unregged at .26
<Pricey> LjL: I haven't looked at exactly how they worked ont he previous attacks, but on that last one, they worked as well as I can imagine they could have.
<LjL> Pricey: we probably misunderstood because the first "attack" (actually just a mass-join) happened at *minute* :26:, which i thought was what you meant, while you meant *second* :26
<Pricey> I see 28 clients join.
<LjL> which is when the last attack was
<Pricey> (in the last attack(
<LjL> yeah i haven't actually counted that, just saw they were a few
#ubuntu-ops 2009-07-31
<Pricey> But I definitely see them reacting within a second on the final flood before I +rR.
<LjL> Pricey: it's probably my client then. still, 28 messages is a bit much (easily covers a screenful or two)
<Pricey> But with latency, the time it takes for the floodbots to receive that message, and send the mode changes back...
<Pricey> Can we expect more?
<LjL> Pricey: that remains to be seen, but i do suspect we could do a little better, around 20 or slightly less
<Flannel> KeiKurono: How can we help you?
<Flannel> Ah, oly is back again!
<Flannel> sorry, re-reading scrollback, don't mean right at this moment.
<KeiKurono> guess i should go
<KeiKurono> good night
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (DistroSucio)
<nalioth> y'all are too quick for me
<ikonia> Flannel: no - it's not sorted with coleys, I've just put a forward on here, as it's now clear he's testing the limits of the rules in #ubuntu
<Amaranth__> http://slash7.com/pages/vampires
<ikonia> Flannel: I explained to him in #ubuntu last night that sitting there and every ten minutes saying "to set the root password sudo passwd root" is not acceptable, he argued it a little telling me that you had told you he could/should do that, I then spoke to  him in pm saying that's not what you said (I checked the logs eventually) and he needed to stop UNLESS someone really needed it, and the dangers where explained, he stopped for an hour, then star
<Flannel> ikonia: Yeah, I figured.  I'd say I'll keep an eye otu for it, but he's forwarded, so that settles that.
<ikonia> cool, thank you
<ikonia> its all in BT
<jussi01> ikonia: ping
<ubottu> tortuga called the ops in #ubuntu (indus)
<Pricey> 10:29:08 -!- mode/#ubuntu [+b-e *!*@16.85-84-40.dynamic.clientes.euskaltel.es/85.84.40 tortuga!i=55542810@gateway/web/freenode/x-inpnjkadzqazmofr] by  FloodBot1
<Pricey> Where's Ljjl
<Pricey> Well... webchat. does the realname differently to mibbit. Need to get in touch with LjL.
<bazhang> connection woes still Amaranth
<Amaranth> bazhang: Yeah, I'm starting to think it isn't my router
<ikonia> parsimoniae: hello ?
<ikonia> how can we help ?
<ikonia> ok
<genii> Apparently we can't
<jussi01> ikonia: o.O you pulled yourself away?
<jussi01> :P
<ikonia> just
<ikonia> it was a struggle
<ikonia> I ended up back though
<jussi01> haha
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-server, Vaine-Dragon said: !ebox is that a package or another server?
 * jpds goes to troll #ubhackers
<ikonia> what's in there ?
<jpds> Just one guy.
<bazhang> hackers?
#ubuntu-ops 2009-08-01
<ubottu> joaopinto called the ops in #ubuntu (goku12205)
<bazhang> in PM now
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, aubade said: !interjection is <reply> What you're refering to as Linux, is in fact, GNU/Linux, or as I'verecently taken to calling it, GNU plus Linux.
<bazhang> phyrrus does not respond in PM re: not advertising; seems not to be in #ubhackers either
<bazhang> ikonia, coleys got around the ban forward you put on him somehow
<bazhang> * coleys__ is now known as rawr  still at it
<bazhang> * coleys__ (n=coleys@bas1-kingston08-1167876755.dsl.bell.ca) has joined #ubuntu
<bazhang> PM'd him asked him to part and he did so
<coleys__> So... hey/
<bazhang> coleys__, hi
<coleys__> Whats up, apparently people don't like my support? ikonia specifically.
<bazhang> coleys__, none of us do
<bazhang> coleys__, recommending to set the root password on a regular interval is not welcome in #ubuntu, in fact, not at all
<coleys__> bazhang: To be honest, ikonia exagerates. =/
<bazhang> coleys__, there are logs, that suggest otherwise
<coleys__> Have you read them?
<bazhang> coleys__, this has nothing to do with him; he is the one that flagged it
<coleys__> Im not saying it does, I'm not going to argue with this. There is no cause for ban.
<bazhang> coleys__, any of the rest of us that noticed it would have taken the exact same steps
<coleys__> That's fine, but a little delayed don't you think? I had stoppped, and I get banned today? uhm justice?
<bazhang> coleys__, you were forwarded to here, there seems to have been a glitch with that
<coleys__> No I wasn't
<coleys__> I joined here myself, im not interested in playing any games. =P so..
<bazhang> at any rate, thank you for parting the channel as I requested, and coming here to discuss
<coleys__> Yeah I respect, your pm... and for that I would listen.
<bazhang> coleys__, please don't suggest that setting of root password in #ubuntu channel in future, okay? there is not a need for it, sudo -i or sudo -s if someone really needs it, but sudo normally suffices
<coleys__> bazhang: I listened to ikonia the first time he pmed me, I sorta figured it wasn't an issue after that point. (Apparently otherwise)
<bazhang> coleys__, okay
<bazhang> so no more of that, right?
<coleys__> Ay ay.
<bazhang> coleys__, thanks, you can recloak and enter #ubuntu now
<coleys> bazhang: No, thank you.
<bazhang> wonder if the !dualhead should be removed, or aliased to xrandr factoid
<Seeker`> anything I can have done about someone that keeps ban evading in -uk
<bazhang> Seeker`, troll?
<Seeker`> ja
<bazhang> whoa
<Seeker`> they come back every few weeks
<Seeker`> insist they aren't ban evading
<bazhang> oh that's the worst
<Seeker`> xcdfgkjhgcv is the nick they go by
<Seeker`> or similar
<bazhang> seem to remember that nick in #ubuntu
<Seeker`> yeah, has been in there occasionally
<bazhang> gah
<bazhang> did a ban instead of a remove on a webchat client
<Seeker`> are we not menat to ban the webchat client?
<bazhang> well a kick/remove will have the fb ban them
<Seeker`> ok
<bazhang> time to fix my mistake :)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<nalioth> the scenic k-train has left the station
<bazhang> thanks nalioth
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<bazhang> <trollaxor>  pink ♂ symbols superimposed over images of innocent-looking, shirtless teenage boys engaged in certain acts.
<bazhang> he seems to feel this is okay and ontopic for #ubuntu
<bazhang> trollaxor> you're not familiar with the gaybuntu community?
<bazhang> incoming
<bazhang> ikonia, removed the ban on coleys after he agreed not to spam the root password stuff
<bazhang> ikonia, seems the banforward to here did not take for some reason
<ikonia> bazhang: I noted, thank you. I'm not very happy with him, as he basiclly told lies saying he spoke to me and stopped, when he spoke to me, and .=.... carried on
<ikonia> bazhang: he was doding it, he changed his nick, dropped his cloak
<ikonia> another reason I'm not happy about it
<bazhang> ikonia, actually he joined with the cloak initially, then I banned him
<ikonia> bazhang: check his nick when he joined though
<bazhang> he then decloaked and I PM'd him to part the channel
<ikonia> coleys__
<ikonia> I'd put a ban on coley, when I should have done coley?
<ikonia> or coley*
<ikonia> hindsight though
<bazhang> I can check the BT for the exact thing; he seemed compliant, and realized it was not about a single operator, that any one of us would have flagged him.
<ikonia> he's playing dumb
<ikonia> I told him to stop, he carried on but added the line "this is not ubuntu recommended" to the end
<ikonia> he's stopped now so it doesn't matter
<ikonia> I just don't like people getting their way through lies
<bazhang> of course not
<bazhang> with the number of troublemakers/trolls today, just seemed the best option to get his agreement and watch for future outbreaks
<ikonia> yes, he's stopped so I'm happy
<bazhang> if he starts again then a very long ban
<ikonia> note diddy is full of utter crap
<ikonia> he's in #rhel/#centos/#feodra telling people he's working as a sys admin and asking questions like "how to set the TERM" varible, and then he's getting moved out of them, hence why I think he's asking in #ubuntu really basic questions
<bazhang> moved out, ie kicked?
<ikonia> directed to other channels
<bazhang> aha
<bazhang> maybe ##linux then
<ikonia> he's in thre too
<ikonia> asking how grep works and th elike
<bazhang> yikes
<bazhang> <carboy87> no i installed it myself directly from a guy who helped invent linux
<elky> bazhang, which guy who helped linus?
<bazhang> elky, he has not divulged that yet; he is sure of what the problem isn't though (everything suggested so far that is)
<ikonia> #ubuntu is filled with people just giving out the worst help at the moment
<ikonia> no deduction/trouble shooting beyond "it's broke"
<ikonia> why is iceroot not listening to what's been said ??? and just making random suggestions
<elky> ikonia, i'm not sure any of us know 'why'
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<elky> !staff | see bazzup #freenode he did the same in #ubuntu
<ubottu> see bazzup #freenode he did the same in #ubuntu: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<ubottu> LadyNikon called the ops in #kubuntu ()
 * gnomefreak forgot how to mute so remove works
<bazhang> well really if he gives zero info then there's no way to help
<ikonia> yup
<Mamarok> jussi01: are you around?
<Mamarok> seems there was a call for ops in #kubuntu and I wasn't highlighted, I thought I was an op there
<ikonia> let me check the factoid, I thought you where on there
<bazhang> seems you could edit it Mamarok
<bazhang> hopefully in PM with the bot though :)
<Mamarok> nope, I am not in there, well, didn't even think to change the factoid :)
<bazhang> hehe
<Mamarok> hm, what's the syntax again?
<ikonia> !ops =~ /ikonia!/ikonia, Mamarok!
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, ikonia said: !ops =~ /ikonia!/ikonia, Mamarok!
<ikonia> oh for the devils sake
<ikonia> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> !ops =~ /ikonia!/ikonia, Mamarok!
<ikonia> I guess my editor permission is lost after the last database mess around again
<ikonia> jussi01: ^
<Mamarok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> ikonia, thought that should be for !op-#kubuntu though
<ikonia> yeah, if it's kubuntu specific
<Mamarok> bazhang: still, if somebody calls for ops in #kubuntu, I should show up, so how do I change it?
<ikonia> I didn't think there was specific channel !op calls, but I could very well be wrong on that
<bazhang> ikonia, there are
<ikonia> there we go then
<ikonia> !ops-#kubuntu =~ /ikonia!/ikonia, Mamarok!
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, ikonia said: !ops-#kubuntu =~ /ikonia!/ikonia, Mamarok!
<ikonia> Mamarok: that should change it if my darn editor permissions where working
<bazhang> Mamarok, to edit a factoid use like above, or just !no factoid is <reply> etc etc if its a big change
<ikonia> ahh not it wouldn't,
<Mamarok> what then?
<ikonia> !ops-#kubuntu =~ /jussi01!/jussi01, ikonia, Mamarok!/
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, ikonia said: !ops-#kubuntu =~ /jussi01!/jussi01, ikonia, Mamarok!/
<ikonia> that should do it
<ikonia> (should have done it)
<bazhang> Mamarok, then the bot will say 'I'll remember that Mamarok '
<ikonia> the #kubuntu-ops call was quite different
<Mamarok> in ops-#kubuntu , right?
<ikonia> yes
<bazhang> though how ikonia got ops in there :)
 * Mamarok tries
<ikonia> Mamarok: make sure you're logged in
<bazhang> ikonia, I think you are editing the wrong one
<Mamarok> yay, it worked :)
<ikonia> oh really ?
<Mamarok> bazhang: don't worry, I edite it, and did it for the correct one
<ikonia> bazhang: which one should it be ?
<Mamarok> edited
<ikonia> cool
<bazhang> ikonia, now you are in and so is Mamarok
<Mamarok> !ops#kubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops#kubuntu
<Mamarok> it is !ops-#kubuntu
<bazhang> with a -
<bazhang> yep better not call it here though :)
<ikonia> Mamarok: nice job
<ikonia> better remove ljl too I guess?
<bazhang> should do
<ikonia> he's gone from !ops so I suggest !ops-#kubuntu to
<bazhang> he's gone from them all afaik
<ikonia> still in #kubuntu's
<Mamarok> ikonia: from what I can see there are other people in the factoid that I have never even heard of
<ikonia> that's ok
<Mamarok> ikonia: well, I let others change that, I still fear to break things :)
<bazhang> probably be cleared up on the meeting Sunday
<Flannel> !away > daelious
<spO> hi
<spO> can you guys please unban me from #ubuntu
<spO> i was banned for using vulgar language
<spO> and it has been 2 days past
<spO> Flannel sets mode: +b *!*@pool-173-60-52-67.lsanca.fios.verizon.net
<spO> that is my ban
<spO> on me
<Flannel> spO: Bans don't automatically go away.  What can we expect from you if it does get lifted?
<spO> i won't be outrageous
<spO> nor say vulgar things
<spO> and i will try to help others if i have knowledge
<Flannel> You don't need to be perfect, and we don't need a speech, just the fact that you'll refrain from using that sort of language in the future.
<Flannel> spO: Have you read the IRC guidelines, by any chance?
<spO> which ones?
<Flannel> Our IRC guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Flannel> Also, linked from the first point is the code of conduct.  Please take some time to look over and internalize those.
<spO> ok
<spO> okay
<spO> done
<Flannel> Alright, sounds good.  I trust we won't have any run-ins in the future then.
<Flannel> Your ban's been lifted, please join #ubuntu right now so we can verify I didn't make a mistake.
<spO> thanks
<Flannel> !away > Homer
<jpds> Flannel: Why was sp0 banned?
#ubuntu-ops 2009-08-02
<Angelik> Hello, I'm not sure if this is the correct place to post a pug
<Angelik> *bug
<Angelik> I'm Grant-A, but I've noticed a problem with #ubuntu-read-topic
<Angelik> if you change your username, then it no longer redirects you
<Angelik> sorry if this is the wrong room to report this
<paddy> hhi
<paddy> has ikonia still banned me?
<paddy> how can I check?
<paddy> hey, if anyone is online or sees this, please reply, I'll be waiting around for a reply
<paddy_melon> Is anyone here?
<bazhang> paddy_melon, yes
<bazhang> paddy_melon, you would need to speak with the operator that banned you
<paddy_melon> ok
<paddy_melon> but, they're offline
<paddy_melon> nothing I can do til then?
<bazhang> paddy_melon, then you will need to return when they are online
<paddy_melon> Can anybody like take a look at whether or not im banned
<paddy_melon> not make a call
<paddy_melon> just check
<paddy_melon> ?
<paddy_melon> am I able to check if im banned?
<Seeker`> @bansearch paddy_melon
<bazhang> Seeker`, he has a cloak since he was banned
<Seeker`> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> execute bit?
<paddy_melon> huh?
<paddy_melon> I think I was banned with the cloack...
<paddy_melon> I can't remember
<bazhang> paddy_melon, please don't idle here
<paddy_melon> ok
<paddy_melon> whats execute bit?
<paddy_melon> (10:38:58) bazhang: execute bit?
<bazhang> paddy_melon, nothing to do with you; a random odd comment from a user in #ubuntu
<paddy_melon> oh ok
<paddy_melon> @bansearch paddy_melon
<paddy_melon> that doesn't work
<paddy_melon> if only I was an op
<paddy_melon> whats the timezone of Ikonia
<bazhang> paddy_melon, come back in 4-5 hours
<paddy_melon> oh
<paddy_melon> thats a long time
<paddy_melon> are U sure U can't just check if im still banned
<paddy_melon> I would have been on paddy_melon or paddy-melon or padd1
<bazhang> paddy_melon, I did; you are banned still
<paddy_melon> oh OK
<paddy_melon> I didn't realise that
<bazhang> please come back in 4 hours or so
<paddy_melon> OK
<bazhang> thanks
<paddy_melon> thanks for listening to a noob like me
<paddy_melon> cya later
<bazhang> bye
<bazhang> zhxk` ban dodging again PM'd him to ask if this was willful or just an oversight and he admitted it was willful
<bazhang> asked him to part the channel and he did so
<bazhang> would paddy_melon's cloak allow him to ban dodge?
<bazhang> BT shows padd1 as being banned but he is in #ubuntu just now (maybe a glitch in the BT?)
<Seeker`> @bansearch padd1
<ubottu> No matches found for padd1!*@* in any channel
<Seeker`> @bansearch paddy_melon
<ubottu> No matches found for paddy_melon!n=paddy_me@unaffiliated/paddymelon/x-873732 in any channel
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Seeker`> if yuo searched for paddy_melon, all that comes up is a kick
<Seeker`> from #ubuntu anyway
<Seeker`> if you search for the IP, it comes up with a ban that has been removed
<bazhang> padd1 ?
<Seeker`> there isn't someone called padd1 in ubuntu
<bazhang> Seeker`, I am aware of that
<bazhang> he was still banned when he got a cloak, unless I am missing something
<bazhang> need Pici or ikonia to weigh in on this
<Seeker`> you are referring to both padd1 and paddy_melon; they both appear to be differet people
<Seeker`> please clarify whih you are talking about
<bazhang> <paddy_melon> I would have been on paddy_melon or paddy-melon or padd1
<bazhang> Seeker`, ^^
<bazhang> same person
<Seeker`> ok
<Seeker`> padd1 is still banned in #u
<bazhang> this is why I dislike long-term bans
<Seeker`> Lastlog:
<Seeker`> -04:50:20- ~s~ 299 - #ubuntu: ban pad*!*@121.216.34.236!#ubuntu-ops by ikonia, 851077 secs ago
<Seeker`> why?
<Seeker`> -04:50:20- ~s~ 309 - #ubuntu: ban *!*@121.216.34.236 by ikonia, 580016 secs ago
<Seeker`> End of Lastlog
<bazhang> unless it's someone truly beyond care (ie serial trolls like john_nels, et al)
<bazhang> <bazhang> you are ban dodging?   <zhxk`> maybe    i just want ask a question, i'll out soon
<elky> bazhang, if that is today, zhxk may possibly even be kline evading. not sure how long his most recent one was
<bazhang> elky, okay thanks; it was a bit over an hour ago
<elky> check with staff before throwing accusations around though
<bazhang> elky, I will ask now
<bazhang> elky, they are checking into the kline issue now
<lpiaTape> Hello, I would like to use #ubuntu -- not #kubuntu -- I'm using Freenode Webchat which redirected me to #ubuntu-proxy-users
<paddy_melon> hey guys
<paddy_melon> is Ikonia on yet?
<jussi01> paddy_melon: Im guessing not, its a bit early still. try in 5 or 6 hours
<paddy_melon> thats what i got told this morning
<paddy_melon> I've been on for about 8 hrs now
<jussi01> paddy_melon: well Id give it a minimum of 2 hours.
<jussi01> paddy_melon: His tz is something near UTC so give it a few hours, as it is a weekend and he may be sleeping long.
<jussi01> !idle | paddy_melon
<ubottu> paddy_melon: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<paddy_melon> OK
<paddy_melon> see you
<jussi01> Just a rminder to all interested paties that the iRCC meeting is in less than 2 hours in #ubuntu-meeting
<Flannel> jpds: For language, see bt entry on it, logs are good.
<Flannel> er, logs are valid/etcetc
<Flannel> not "Logs are good" but "his logs are good"
<Flannel> Howdy apparle, how can we help you today?
<apparle> I am using webchat.freenode.net as IRC is blocked in college but am unable to connect to #ubuntu and #kubuntu even the floodbot says now I can try joining but I am again redirected to ubuntu-proxy-users
<Flannel> Hmmm, floodbots are doing what they're supposed to do in #ubuntu, can you try joining #ubuntu right now from within the client?
<apparle> I use the command '/join #ubuntu' but nothing happens
<apparle> I get this in Status window [11:59] == #ubuntu #ubuntu-proxy-users Forwarding to another channel
<apparle> are you there??
<Flannel> apparle: Yeah.  I just tried it, and I can join just fine.  And it doesn't look like anything else is different.
<Flannel> The floodbots do the exact same thing, which is what I'd manually do if they were screwing up.
<apparle> I'll check with a diffrent browser
<Flannel> apparle: Only thing I notice is that your session seems to be wonky.  Are you using some odd browser or have javascript disabled halfway or something?
<apparle> I am using Firefox
<Flannel> With you, your host is: i=dce14324@gateway/web/freenode/session, it should be something like: i=dce14324@gateway/web/freenode/[lots of random characters]
<Flannel> and when I whois you, I see the characters
<Flannel> so, Try disconnecting, and then reconnecting.  Something's going wonky there.
<apparle> k
<Flannel> Yeah, I see it.
<Flannel> Let me manually do it.
<Flannel> apparle: alright, try joining now
<apparle> :(
<Flannel> I manually fixed it, I think.  Doesn't work?
<apparle> I get this status
<apparle> #kubuntu #ubuntu-proxy-users Forwarding to another channel
<Flannel> Oh, I fixed it in #ubuntu
<Flannel> I don't have access in #kubuntu
<apparle> who has
<apparle> ??
<apparle> no use changing the browser also
<Flannel> jpds, robotgeek, Tm_T, nalioth, fdoving, Mez, ryanakca, mneptok, Pricey, jussi01, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok ^^
<apparle> guys plz help
<Flannel> What's the question about? is it something #ubuntu would be able to answer?
<Flannel> !away > credobyte
<apparle> Flannel: Unable to connect to Gtalk using Konversation
<apparle> Flannel: I can connect by normal method if I use a diffrent username which is not authenticated. You please try at your side with an authenticated username plzzzzzzzzzz
<apparle> Flannel: ??
<Flannel> Why not just use an unauthenticated nick for the moment?
<Flannel> Or, log in unauthenticated, and then authenticate afterwards
<apparle> I'll try
<Flannel> Looks like that worked.
<Flannel> !away > credobyte
<jussi01> wait a sec, since when was konvesation a gtalk client?
 * Flannel knows that's on away and back, but I just realised if I don't do it now, I have no way of getting feedback about him doing it again, until he does so.
<Flannel> Does Konversation do jabber?
<jussi01> konvi is an irc client - much like xchat
<Flannel> yeah, I know it does IRC, but does it not do jabber?
<jussi01> no, I dont think so, just plain irc
<Flannel> Ah, well, then it's not!
<jussi01> maybe he is getting mixed up with kopete
<bazhang> yep
<Mamarok> mrnings
<Mamarok> +o
<nickrud> this is still chatter town, right?
<Flannel> Who runs chatter-town?
<bazhang> hehe
<Flannel> Master Blaster.
<nickrud> how's life been treating you Flannel?
<Flannel> nickrud: Pretty good.  Yourself?
<jussi01> Amaranth: you really meed to fix that connection...
<nickrud> good. work's as good as ever (boss eating out of my hand:) getting some sunlight. Almost tanned
<Mamarok> gah, I feel like removing somebody soon... if he continues
<bazhang> he is not a new user
<Mamarok> my point exactly, if he continues to rant ...
<Mamarok> we told him the way to the solution, so everything else is just useless rant
<bazhang> he has no point; if he wants to suggest a new factoid, then fine
<Mamarok> bazhang: the md5 factoid exists, and the links are there, so just reading it is really not difficult
<bazhang> Mamarok, indeed that is true
<bazhang> just a couple of clicks and voila
<Mamarok> bazhang: two exactly
<bazhang> yep
<Mamarok> or he volunteers to add the info
<Mamarok> anyway, he is quiet now
<bazhang> meeting still on?
<jussi01> bazhang: did you read -meeting?
<bazhang> jussi01, yes, was cancelled at the half hour?
<jussi01> correct.
<bazhang> thanks.
<nickrud> huh. Amaranth 's connection still drops all the time :)
<jussi01> !cue is <alias>iso
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, jussi01 said: !cue is <alias>iso
<jussi01> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jussi01> !cue is <alias>iso
 * jussi01 waits...
<jussi01> !cue
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cue
<jussi01> !cue is <alias>iso
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jussi01
<jussi01> thank you...
<jussi01> !cue
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Mamarok> jussi01: why cue? cue is an index file for music tracks
<jussi01> Mamarok: cue as in cue/bin files?
<Mamarok> never heard that term anywhere else before I must say
<Mamarok> a cue file is an index for me, and if you ask the Amarokers they will all say the same
<Flannel> Well, he's pleasant.
<Flannel> ToXBoT is having connection problems... do we forward his cloak or his IP?  his cloak catches about... what, 75% of the time?
<Gary> you could forward his ident?
<Flannel> Mmm, yes.
<Gary> that catches 100% of the time :p
 * Flannel thinks that's how auto_bleh does forwards anyway.
<Flannel> No, it's not.
<Flannel> do I include the i= stuff?
<Flannel> Ah, I can check floodbot syntax
<Flannel> No, that's by nick.
<Gary> Flannel: it's the i= stuff you want to forward
<Flannel> right, I just didn't know if I included the "i=" or not, but it seems I do
<Flannel> embarassing.
<Flannel> blah
<Flannel> that is too.
<Gary> hehe
<Flannel> I meant the removal with default reason
<Flannel> but, oh well.  I queried him.
<Mamarok> jussi01: you still didn't explain why the !cue factoid talks about iso files, makes not much sense to me
<jussi01> Mamarok: cue files for certain disk image types - the image conversion thing in !iso talks about how to change them...
<Flannel> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cue_sheet_(computing)
<Mamarok> ok, now I get it :)
<Mamarok> thanks
<ikonia> what happened to the meeting, I saw jussi01 say it was in 2 hours 4 hours ago, have I got the timezones wrong ?
<jussi01> ikonia: we didnt have quorum.
<ikonia> I think there is some mix up with the time zones
<jussi01> Quite possibly
<ikonia> I thought it was "tonight" my time, not this morning
<jussi01> well it was on the fridge...
<ikonia> did the wiki/fridge times match up?
<ikonia> I'm just wondering where I got the wrong info from
<ikonia> maybe I just wrote it down wrong, plain and simple
<jussi01> that was all correct afaik
<jussi01> but I havent checked for certain.
<ikonia> probably just my mistake, I was sure it was "night time" for me and day time for the rest, not early morning
<ikonia> apologies to all, for my wrong timing
<ikonia> my alarm is set to go off later for the meeting, so I must have been quite confident it was later for some reason
<jussi01> ikonia: dont worry, there was no meeting, as we only had elky and I from the IRCC there
<Timmy2Tall> Hello.
<Timmy2Tall> Anyone Home?
<elky> 'sup?
<Timmy2Tall> elky
<Timmy2Tall> un silence me from #ubuntu
<elky> Timmy2Tall?
<Timmy2Tall> yah
<Timmy2Tall> the one and only
<Timmy2Tall> elky buddy you got me covered?
<elky> Timmy2Tall, that depends. do you plan on being civil, or are you going to persist in greeting people as 'bitches' or 'shit-heads'?
<elky> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Timmy2Tall> lol how do you remember that.
<elky> Timmy2Tall, we look after so many channels that we have a script that tracks bans and kicks so we can remember stuff like that.
<Timmy2Tall> Yah i'll be civil. i'm done being a smartass.
<elky> Do you plan to behave as per the guidelines at the URL that ubottu quoted?
<Timmy2Tall> I've learned the way of this server threw much research.
<elky> Timmy2Tall, that does not answer my question
<elky> please go and read the guidelines at the above url
<Timmy2Tall> Yes elky, i want to live the way of the ubuntu code.
<elky> Timmy2Tall, i'm not entirely convinced you've read them. i'd hate to have you agree to something you had not read.
<Timmy2Tall> I did elky. last time i had this conversation.
<Timmy2Tall> Very intresting stuff.
<Timmy2Tall> Have I not been a nuisence these last couple of days?
<elky> ok, the mute is lifted on a probationary basis. one slip and it's a full ban, ok?
<elky> Timmy2Tall, there's no need for you to remain here.
<Timmy2Tall> oh sorry i was grabbing a bite to eat. My stomach was grumbling
<Timmy2Tall> You are a good dude elky
<elky> don't be letting me down then.
<Timmy2Tall> I got your back elky, you just let me know if someone messed with you alright.
<Timmy2Tall> gnomefreak!!
<Timmy2Tall> sup buddy, good morning
<Timmy2Tall> you got your coffee ready?
<bazhang> Timmy2Tall, please dont idle here
<Timmy2Tall> oh wow the whole gang is here, how ya been baz?
<gnomefreak> hi
<Timmy2Tall> alright alright geez im outta here then
<Timmy2Tall> just thought ide see how u guys where doing
<elky> Timmy2Tall, please respect that this is a no-idle zone for non-ops. We have this policy to avoid having audiences for people with issues.
<Timmy2Tall> Gotcha. I'll create a room and we'll all kick back in there. i'll let you know what it is.
<bazhang> sheesh
<elky> does someone want to see who he used to be?
<bazhang> ok
<elky> as in, find out. because i'm not convinced he's a new issue.
<gnomefreak> he was a pain the other day, i remember him under that nick
<bazhang> oh was he ban dodging earlier using the nick John Henry?
<elky> yeah, he's the "waddup bitches" idjit
<elky> dunno
<gnomefreak> bazhang: that was used as his real name too in /whois
<bazhang> gnomefreak, going to scour the BT
<elky> note that i only unmuted in #u. he's still out of #u-ot
<gnomefreak> bazhang: good luck he uses a few hosts IIRC
<bazhang> ok
<elky> then if he starts his own little nest, we'll be able to keep track
<gnomefreak> we should have told him no #ubuntu namespace. but im sure it will have something like #ops-....
<gnomefreak> ill be back
<bazhang> imghelp? thought he was banned
<bazhang> ah it was removed
<gnomefreak> bazhang: did you remove it when you cleaned out your bans or was it not you that cleaned them out
<bazhang> gnomefreak, sorry, just saw him enter and exit #ubuntu-offtopic
<gnomefreak> ah just thought he was your ban and you may have removed it the other day when you cleaned up
<ToXBoT_> Flannel, Hi!
<ToXBoT_> Flannel, I hope you didn't mistood me as a bot
<ikonia> I think your connection is having a problem
<ToXBoT_> ikonia, Its a problem of the overheated smps supply
<ikonia> may want to fix that, your joining/parting a lot
<ToXBoT_> Yes, I need to fix it as it resets my router.
<ToXBoT_> Will pary with #ubuntu when its fixed. Sorry for the trouble!
<ToXBoT_> part*
<ikonia> it's not a problem, I'm just guessing why Flannel removed you
<ikonia> Flannel: is the best person to ask
<ToXBoT_> ikonia and Flannel, I hope you all remove any ban (if any) imposed on my nick. Though I'll join #ubuntu when I get my SMPS fixed.
<ikonia> I don't see a ban
<ikonia> ahhh yes
<ikonia> there is a forward to ##fix_your_connection
<ikonia> ToXBoT_: let us know when the connection is fixed
<ToXBoT_> Okays! :)
<ToXBoT_> Thanks for the support though, you all do a great job running #ubuntu. I cached many channels talks and it helped a lot solving out many issues
<ikonia> that's great to hear
<ToXBoT_> ikonia, cya then, with a fixed conn. :)
<ToXBoT_> Adios!
<ikonia> bye
<bazhang> <Smd> ill unmute myself then   <-- when informed he was muted
<ikonia> sent me a load of PM's, saying "fuck you"
<ikonia> 15:50 <Covert> and fuck urself
<bazhang> yeah, I had to clean up what I pasted here
<bazhang> seems he was trolling with the 'how to install xp.iso from ubuntu'
<Flannel> ikonia: bantracker has all the info.....
<Flannel> ah yes, you discovered that.
<Flannel> geekhut needs to stop recommending -f and -y with apt-get
<Flannel> Of course, now that I've scolded him for it and he sulks, I have to leave.
<vorian> !nickspam | vorian
<ubottu> vorian, please see my private message
<jussi01> *snigger*
<vorian> racist
<vorian> that was a joke
 * jussi01 bites vorian
#ubuntu-ops 2010-08-02
<Jordan_U> ctcp is trolling in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> ubuntu5 can I help you?
<Evangelist> where is ubntu5?
<heru> indonesia
<IdleOne> Evangelist: you are the same person as ubuntu5 who just quit in #ubuntu. you are also heru who I just banned
<heru> who likes indonesia????
<Evangelist> ya,,,where are you from???
<heru> I'm from Indonesia....
<IdleOne> nhandler: these two clones are not here to resolve the ban I just set in #u
<IdleOne> Evangelist: Do you have any reason for joining this channel?
<heru> ndaaassssuuuuuunnnnnn
<Evangelist> @idleone, no,,,this is first time i use ubuntu5
<heru> ubuntu5 is lucas from Indonesia to.....!!!!!
<IdleOne> Evangelist: if you are not here to resolve a ban then please part the channel
<heru> ??
<IdleOne> heru: why are you in this channel?
<heru> i like it
<IdleOne> Please part. We have a no idling rule. This channel is for Ubuntu ops.
<heru> omong oppo e.......
<Evangelist> kiss my fucking ass muthafucka!
<IdleOne> elky: same ip on heru
<elky> Then his friend can tell him to be sensible and he may have a chance to not get the whole network banned.
<heru> hai elky
<smkn3> yyy
<smkn3> amamamaaam
<elky> Enough of this.
<smkn3> what this is
<smkn3> what am i going to do
<elky> You're going to learn to behave.
<smkn3> ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<smkn3>  but ican do anything
<smkn3> susis
<heru> haiiii cooooyyyy........????/?
<smkn3> opo nyook
<heru> apalane susis
<smkn3> ojo nesu
<heru> kelakuan si keong racun..... selalu mencari sasaran...
<smkn3> keong racun ki opo????
<heru> dasar kau keong racun,,, baru kenal ngajak tidur.....
<smkn3> hey elky kowe wong ngendi???
<elky> smkn3, you need to speak English if you want me to understand.
<smkn3> yes
<heru> speak java likes good
<smkn3> hallo elky
<heru> elky where do you come from??
<smkn3> where r u
<elky> Where I am is irrelevant to this discussion. This is not a social discussion.
<smkn3> in java seko ngendi
<smkn3> ngopowe mah nantang
<heru> elky you like indonesian???
<smkn3> im ubuntu lovers r u to
<heru> afu
<smkn3> ngopo melu melu
<heru> ra ngurus,,,
<elky> Enough of this. Learn to behave right now, or you will be banned from here too.
<smkn3> woo... sabar ki rasah melu melu
<heru> amohng oph kweki ra dong aq mbakk..
<heru> ngopo buz weki...yakobuz
<gendhiss> smkn3 hoyy
<smkn3> hey daviey
<heru> hai gord
<IdleOne> How many does it take
<heru> many....many
<IdleOne> Clearly trolling and has no plan on stopping
<smkn3> omong opo kwe ki ra donk aq..nak omong ki ngo boso jowo wae...
<smkn3yk> ngopo? rasah do rame
<heru> where do you come from IdleOne
<smkn3yk> hahahahaha
<smkn3> idleone you ising
<gendhiss> takoke kok mung kui2 wae tep
<smkn3yk> rasah aeng aeng kalean
<heru> rangurus/.....
<smkn3> ra ngurus
<gendhiss> ahaaaaa......lets join up.
<smkn3yk> anehhhhhhhhhhhh...................
<heru> ngopo yuk sok inggris wong mbantul we nggaya
<heru> gendhis rasah ngaya terus
<heru> MARSIJAN!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<heru> MARSIJAN!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<heru> MARSIJAN!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<heru> MARSIJAN!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<heru> MARSIJAN!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<smkn3> tip golekki sabar
<heru> MARSIJAN!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<heru> MARSIJAN!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<heru> MARSIJAN!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<heru> MARSIJAN!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<heru> MARSIJAN!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<heru> MARSIJAN!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<heru> MARSIJAN!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<heru> MARSIJAN!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<heru> MARSIJAN!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<heru> MARSIJAN!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<heru> MARSIJAN!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<heru> MARSIJAN!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<heru> MARSIJAN!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<smkn3> hay elky you ising and i am ngising
<heru> MARSIJAN!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<heru> MARSIJAN!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<heru> MARSIJAN!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<heru> MARSIJAN!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<heru> MARSIJAN!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<heru> MARSIJAN!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<elky> Congratulations, you're banned.
<IdleOne> clones leave please
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 463 bans)
<jpds> ..
<elky> Yes, we had fun.
<ubottu> brubelsabs called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jpds> WUT.
<jpds> 10:02:45 < brubelsabs> jpds: I feel offended by Kwpolska 10:56 → why is this nick familiar?
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 465 bans)
<bazhang> jpds, shellium user (and one other) previous ban evader Kwpolska
<topyli> hrm. ubottu wants me to remove a ban i didn't set in the first place, it's just a @mark
<Tm_M> he doesnt know the difference
<jpds> Tm_M: she.
<Tm_M> brrrh
<Tm_M> and my winmo device tilts if I set date to today...
<bazhang> topyli, same here; got a notice about a ban I had set in -ot, which was odd as I don't have access there
<topyli> heh
<Pici> bazhang: Nothing wrong with what you suggested.
<bazhang> Pici, going to winehq and checking appdb?
<Pici> bazhang: yep
<bazhang> err #winehq
<bazhang> Pici, thanks
<bazhang> Pici, was the ban warning (ie list filling up ) something to do with exemptions?
<Pici> bazhang: Perhaps.  I'll take a look.
<Pici> bazhang: Probably not, there aren't that many exemptions listed.
<bazhang> Pici, thanks much
<bazhang> iceroot, hi, how can we help you
<iceroot> bazhang: problem solved some days ago, i just forgot the /wc
<topyli> hrm, this is getting annoying. is there any way to tell ubottu i never banned that person, so i don't want to review the ban? :)
<elky> I thought it was only supposed to remind you once?
<elky> If it's reminding you more than once, someone has gotten a little too excited and needs ice water thrown over them.
<topyli> i've added a mark and then an update after talking to the guy
<topyli> i'll probably be okay for a while now, until ubottu realizes later that the "bans" still exist
<elky> I was led to believe it didn't do anything beyond the first reminder. If it does, it sucks and needs to die.
<elky> (*first reminder per action)
<topyli> oh i can live with one per item
<bazhang> turkbuntu? google does not know it
<Pici> ask for a link maybe.
<bazhang> okay trolling
<bazhang> that's a nasty flash link
<Pici> ban him then
<Pici> you have the powa
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 468 bans)
<IdleOne> Morning
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 468 bans)
<webguest_Zykotic> i few moments ago in #ubuntu I (ZykoticK9) was banned, by "idoru" - i can no longer connect to Freenode from my IP which is static.  Can someone assist me here?
<ZykoticK9> either thank you to someone, or it's working again.  ;)  Could someone explain what happened?  idoru doesn't even appear to be an ubuntu admin?
<gnomefreak> i dont know that name but are you sure it was him?
<IdleOne> idoru is freenode bot
<gnomefreak> ah why is it banning people?
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: you probably got caught by the bot by accident
<IdleOne> gnomefreak: it monitors for spam and such on the network and k-lines
<gnomefreak> oh
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, you are correct, i got an email reply and i was unbanned on their end.  thanks anyways.
<IdleOne> no worries
<salam> Hello , is it legal to join ubuntu channel with another nickname while my username is banned ?
<Tm_Tr> salam: no, it is called "ban-dodging" and considered usually as very bad action to do
<Tm_Tr> salam: instead, it's better to have the ban sorted (:
<salam> but it is long time maybe 2 month it is banned
<salam> and it is not removed yet
<Tm_Tr> bans won't be removed automatically
<salam> Tm_T so what ? my username is Alabd
<Tm_Tr> salam: let me see, one moment please
<Tm_Tr> @btlogin
<Tm_Tr> salam: do you remember why you were banned?
<salam> Tm_T yes flood
<Tm_Tr> and crossposting, if ban comments serve me right
<Tm_Tr> you understand why this is bad think?
<Tm_Tr> oh, crossposting is old case, that's sorted already
<Tm_Tr> salam: you understand why flooding is bad thing to do?
<salam> sure , that time i(humble) was not aware well
<Tm_Tr> excellent
<Tm_Tr> !guidelines > salam
<ubottu> salam, please see my private message
<salam> saw
<Tm_Tr> please remember those (:
<salam> ok
<Tm_Tr> salam: your ban is now removed, remember the rules and the spirit behind of them: "be nice"
<Tm_Tr> welcome back to #ubuntu and have fun (:
<salam> Tm_Tr thanks
<salam> God bless you
<Tm_Tr> ...I'm so rusty
<knome> haha
<knome> how?
<Tm_Tr> deopped my another self, all this cloumsy irc talk etc...
<knome> :)
<knome> nice
<Tm_T> also, I hate DDoS
#ubuntu-ops 2010-08-03
<ubottu> In ubottu, mikeru said: !bee is bee
<mikeru> (nevermind that)
<h00k> okay
 * h00k never minds
<h00k> vinicius isn't quite getting the /join #ubuntu-br down
<h00k> in #ubuntu
<bazhang> he's in there already
<h00k> bazhang: how long as he been in there?
<h00k> he/she
<bazhang> just now I think h00k
<h00k> ah, okay. Cool.
<funkyHat> @btlogin
<Pici> ...
<h00k> ...
<h00k> ?
<bazhang> blendmaster? or the badger guy
<Pici> blendmaster1024 in #ubuntu
<bazhang> ah okay
<Pici> blendmaster says he wont do it again.
<funkyHat> whoops.
<funkyHat> bantracker comments strip newlines (or more likely just don't do anything special with them)
<Flannel> unfortunately, yes.
<funkyHat> Well you won't have to worry about extraneous highlights for a while anyway Flannel ;(
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 467 bans)
<bazhang> <Bridge|> naw he set me up my own url  <--blendmaster has outsourced it. spamming other channels with now
<h00k> great.
<Pici> Well, hes in #freenode now, maybe posting it there will get some more attention.
<bazhang> arguing with staff about it now
<Pici> Where/.
<h00k> that'll get him somewhere.
<Pici> I parted #defocus a week or so ago, it was getting to annoying.
<bazhang> ##linux and perhaps #freenode soon
<rww> Can someone do something about Prosper_'s trolling in #ubuntu-offtopic, please?
<rww> ty
<h00k> oh boy, banlist is filling again
<funkyHat> They do that
<h00k> yeah.
<h00k> I hope genii is okay :(
<jussi> h00k: you just volunteered to clean it up :DF
<bnmk> iam sorry please retakeme
<bnmk> please
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<IdleOne> please read that and let me know when you are done
<bnmk> ok sorry please retake me
<bnmk> ok i read
<bnmk> iam cryong
<bnmk> sorry
<bnmk> forgive me
<IdleOne> bnmk: you did not read that link
<IdleOne> it takes more then 15 seconds to read
<bnmk> ok i will read if i read can you re take me
<IdleOne> Please do not message me
<IdleOne> bnmk: I will give you a chance this time but understand that I will not hesitate to ban you again if you break the channel rules
<bnmk> ok ok thank you
<bnmk> iam soory
<IdleOne> Please part this channel.
<IdleOne> ban has been lifted
<bnmk> i under stand that it is not a place to play in irc
<IdleOne> correct
<bnmk> please forgive me
<IdleOne> I have removed the ban. You may rejoin #ubuntu.
<bnmk> please
<bnmk> please forgive me
<bnmk> are you angry to me
<IdleOne> bnmk: the ban is lifted, please leave this channel now
<IdleOne> Can one of the #kubuntu ops reset the forward to #kubuntu-proxy-users it does not appear to be working
<jussi> IdleOne: fixored
<IdleOne> thank you
<bazhang> KE1HA, hi
<KE1HA> Hi, was just coming to get assistance with that "big" fella :-) didn't know you were an op.
<bazhang> seems to be -br
<KE1HA> Not sure, he seems to understand english when he / she needs too.
<bazhang> well IdleOne just laid down the portuguese law
<IdleOne> bazhang: I copy/pasted from -br rules wiki :)
<bazhang> IdleOne, haha
<KE1HA> Ok, well you've got it well in hand, so no need fer me to mess around in it too.
 * IdleOne can read it but writing it properly is another sdtory
<IdleOne> as you can see I struggle with English also :)
<bazhang> hah
<IdleOne> bazhang: he now understands the rule.
<bazhang> IdleOne, yep
 * IdleOne steps away for a few
<h00k> jus/w
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 471 bans)
<h00k> and the vps is back.
<Pici> yay
<h00k> I felt odd not having irssi running
<h00k> like I missed something important
<funkyHat> What do you mean "like"?
<jpds> Indeed.
<ubottu> In ubottu, abhijit said: !India is great contry.
<abhijit> hey peeps
<abhijit> i was just testing ubottu
<abhijit> and by mistake i submited factoid to add.
<abhijit> so i want to say that ignore it. i was testing.
<Pici> We will.
<abhijit> Pici, :)
<abhijit> bye
<ubottu> In ubottu, abhijit said: !ibus is can be used for any language. (if this msg reaches ops channel ignore it. or tell me any good way to tast ubottu by not disturbing you all!)
 * Pici tastes ubottu 
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1574 users, 1 overflows, 1575 limit))
<Pici> oops
<Pici> klined.
<funkyHat> tada
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 473 bans)
<Pici> I gotta go, but someone may want to keep an eye on rhodan in #ubuntu
<Mamarok> what's with metabot joining and quitting in #kubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> here
<IdleOne> Yes you are
<IdleOne> Whats up?
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: getting cloak
<IdleOne> ahh
<ActionParsnip> I've been approved :)
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-irc
<IdleOne> and congrats
<IdleOne> :)
<ActionParsnip> ty dude, and thanks for the testimonial
<IdleOne> Was my pleasure
<ikonia> OpenBluntSurgery: has pushed it too far now
<IdleOne> where at?
<ikonia> =ot
<IdleOne> banned metabot until ljl can fix the connection issues
<nhandler> IdleOne: For connection issues, it is best to forward them to ##fix_your_connection. That makes it clear to the user why they were banned, and also makes it clear to anyone looking at the ban list.
<IdleOne> nhandler: the ban was requested by LjL and i also added a comment to BT explaning
<nhandler> IdleOne: Here, it is probably fine. But in general, it is nice to include the forward just to make sure it is clear for everyone
<IdleOne> nhandler: understood
#ubuntu-ops 2010-08-04
<gnomefreak> people dont listen
<jpds> gnomefreak: http://www.n3kl.org/sun/noaa.html
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> i like
<gnomefreak> be back i need to figure this out
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 475 bans)
<jussi> tonyyarusso: about still?
<tonyyarusso> jussi: yeah
<jussi> tonyyarusso: As you may have noted in #u, I remove a few bans of yours that were covered by a blanket ban you set.
<jussi> Just wanted to give a heads up
<tonyyarusso> righto, thanks
<tonyyarusso> Whatsisname from earlier this week.
<jussi> could you take a look at anything else thats in there, banlist needs cleaning again.
<tonyyarusso> sure, probably have two or three more
<tonyyarusso> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<tonyyarusso> all set
<jussi> excellent. If anyone else is about, please go through your bans.
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (inkk)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 469 bans)
<elky> Why... are there still vanity factoids?
<jussi> elky: ?
<Tm_T> like?
<bazhang> lies
<elky> !lies and !nixternal
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<elky> !lies
<ubottu> Mostly just statistics and mc44, but yeah.
<elky> !nixternal
<ubottu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Windows7 lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, and help on the MIRC client too! <nixternal> I LOVE MIRC!!!
<jussi> elky: and Tm_T, if you havent already, please check your bans in #u - bazhang also
<elky> mostly !lies though
<jussi> !forget lies
<ubottu> I'll forget that, jussi
<Tm_T> jussi: will do as soon as I get desktop session back
<jussi> !forget nixternal
<elky> jussi, i already did. I removed the whole of 4 bans. The floodbot lists are the problem, not ops
<bazhang> jussi, just the two I'd like to keep
<jussi> if someone has extra time, please go through some of the old ones.
<elky> Not before I've eaten. Been asleep all day thanks to sinuses, now I want bacon.
<jussi> elky: ++
<jussi> bacon ftw
<elky> But still can't decide if I want $20 bacon in a pizza box, or $5 bacon that I have to go outside for.
<jussi> elky: the 5$ one, its likely to be better
<bazhang> * dhanesh (~Dhanesh.n@117.206.19.182) has joined #ubuntu up to more nonsense as freak
<elky> Yeah. But it /does/ involve going outside. And more cleaning up. Though, I could get a $2 pack of paper plates and absolve the latter with microwave usage...
<jussi> heh
<ubottu> joaopinto called the ops in #ubuntu (TFK)
<Tm_T> jussi: I have only one ban in #u ?
<ikonia> I'm sorry to say this but #ubuntu is not a good support place at the moment
<bazhang> dhanesh is asking how to /ignore ops was banned earlier as bnmk and just removed as 'freak'
<ikonia> chum_chum is back as professor_g too
<bazhang> aka nerml bolt etc
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> I think we need to look at maybe using #ubuntu-irc-helpers more to try to get people to help others well, rather than just giving them blind answers
<Tm_T> ikonia: yup
<ikonia> someone installing netbeans because he doesn't know how to install a .sh file should not be just given ./netbeans.sh as the changes that makes at install time is not good
<bazhang> ubiman aka dhanesh bnmk freak vbmn (and others) in PM he was quieted in #ubuntu for repeatedly offtopic/piracy type behaviour, not responding any more and appears to be trying to quit and rejoin to get around the quiet
<ikonia> worth noting
<bazhang> go him back again now
<ubiman> PLEASE GIVE ME A GUIDANCE
<elky> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ubiman> UNMUTE ME
<elky> Why are you muted?
<jpds> Prehaps the usage of caps was contrary to our interests.
<ubiman> elky:i played in irc.but i said that i will not repeat it again then also they muted me iam very sad now
<ubiman> give one more chance
<jpds> bazhang: ↑
<elky> bazhang? Is there more than in the BT?
<ikonia> elky: look under Dhanesh too
<knome> elky, see his message about half an hour ago
<ikonia> many chances have already been given
<knome> elky, "-- bnmk freak vbmn (and others) --"
<ubiman> one more chance
<ubiman> please
<ubiman> unmute me
<ubiman>  i dont repeat again
<ubiman> give an answer
<knome> not being patient now won't help your situation much
<elky> ubiman, I think your mute stays for a while. You can still read the channel and you can still ask on the forums.
<elky> And PMing me isn't going to change my decision
<jpds> Quite right.
<elky> PMing others and asking for phonecalls isn't going to change my decision either. You can come back in 48hrs and ask again, but the mute stays for now.
<elky> Stop PMing me, ubiman, the negotiation belongs here, and only in 48hrs time.
<elky> In 2 days, return and ask for a review. Until then, you should /part this channel.
<elky> You know the difference between PMs and channels. Don't be...
<ikonia> he'll try to dodge in a minute
<ikonia> that's his standard practice
<bazhang> sorry was away
<jrib> !!!
<ikonia> ?
<Pici> !helpersnack | jrib
<ubottu> jrib: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<jrib> ikonia: just getting frustrated in #ubuntu
<Pici> I was getting frustrated just watching.
<ikonia> I missed it
<Pici> jpds: do you have a moment?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from adamramadhan)
<rww> FYI, hoober in #ubuntu has the same hostmask as that Prosper_ idiot from #ubuntu-offtopic the other day who was asking people to track down some woman he met on Diablo.
<rww> I don't think he's actually banned, but I'd keep an eye on him.
<Pici> jussi: around? Looks like http://apt.alturl.com/ is failing now, did you happen to change anything with apache/trac?
<Pici> jussi: thats http://jussi01.com/ljl
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 472 bans)
<rww> Hola:
<rww> 14:19:07 -!- Aragon [10809ara1@wenn.du.schluckst.leck.ich.dich.auch.mein.engelchen.info.tm] has quit [Ping timeout: 276 seconds]
<rww> Google Translate turns that into "I lick you if you swallow my engelchen tm info", and I get the impression that if Google Translate were perfect, engelchen would translate as something problematic.
<Tm_T> prolly
<Tm_T> which channel that was?
<rww> #ubuntu
<Tm_T> I'll banforward here
<rww> ta
#ubuntu-ops 2010-08-05
<jpds> Actually, that's not entirely true.
<jpds> engelchen == angel.
<chelz> so i got banned from a channel a while back and i'm crawling back
<chelz> seems bans don't expire for #ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> chelz: that is correct
<IdleOne> ping Flannel
<IdleOne> chelz: Flannel is the one who banned you. I suggest you send a pm and wait for him to be active. Until then please leave the channel as we have a no idle rule here.
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: puregnome is if you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here << https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome >>
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from niglop)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from niglop)
<bazhang> I'd wager that fhilop will continue elsewhere and get /kill'd
<IdleOne> talked in PM and they agreed not use that sort of language again, soon as I -q they start to spam
<KB1JWQ> Anyone around who can help defuse the #ubuntu situation that's brewing?
<jussi> KB1JWQ: hrm?
<jpds> KB1JWQ: Oh, it's too late for that.
<KB1JWQ> Looks like it worked out without someone intervening.  Yay. :-)
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> slow
<ikonia> on it now
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 478 bans)
<Tm_T> Aragon: hi
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from aronaliaga)
<topyli> Aragon: hi, how can we help you?
<Tm_T> topyli: he is banforwarded to here currently
<topyli> hrm
<topyli> Aragon: please don't idle here. if we can help you with something, say so. if not, please /part the channel
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 479 bans)
<popey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> @btlogin
<ikonia> fix it popey
<popey> hmm?
<ikonia> just joking
<popey> :)
<topyli> i got this in pm and it looks nasty but i don't know what it is: http://privatepaste.com/2145c15a07/wheee
<bazhang> that was what the ban was for; was wondering
<Pici> tomaw: see topyli's paste above
<topyli> oh dear, i didn't mean to paste that on a loggged channel :-o
<tomaw> ah, old mirc mess
<Pici> Looks like it decodes to a mirc script that does exactly what that person just did.
<ikonia> what does it do ?
<ikonia> who sent it in a pm
<bazhang> rafael54
<Pici> ikonia: It was a base64 string that decoded to: http://paste.ubuntu.com/473538/
<Pici> I'm going to remove all the old floodbot bans.
<Pici> I pulled them out of ubottu.
<ikonia> I did the old excempts a few days ago
<jussi> Pici: excellent, thanks
<Pici> There are 134 of them.
<jussi> cripes
<Pici> removed.
<jpds> mtm is getting annoying.
<jpds> jrib: Well, that was annoying.
<ikonia> mtm ?
<jrib> indeed
<ikonia> oh the user
<ikonia> Pici: was that a bot ?
<Pici> ikonia: Probably a user with a script.
<ikonia> he seemed interactive, thats why I let him slip
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Khaotic)
<ubottu> In ubottu, abhijit said: !startup is To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions in older release and System>Preferences>Startup Applications for Jaunty 9.04 and higher and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<abhijit> hello
<abhijit> just to say you all that this time i am not testing.
<abhijit> thats was a real factoid update request.
<abhijit> bye
<Pici> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Pici> Is anyone here on Jaunty or 9.04 and can confirm the change?
<IdleOne> if memory serves that is correct
<IdleOne> Pici: any reason why we don't re-add the puregnome factoid?
<Pici> IdleOne: Is it working now?
<IdleOne> as far as I can tell yes
<IdleOne> puregnome is if you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here << https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome >>
<Pici> ubottu: unforget puregnome
<ubottu> I suddenly remember puregnome again, Pici
<IdleOne> recommended to several users and seen it recommended by others, have not seen any complaints
<Pici> !no puregnome is <reply> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> tada
 * IdleOne applauds
<IdleOne> thank you
 * Pici bows
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from hoober)
<bazhang> hoober is Prosper
<ikonia> is he known ?
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu mtm rude and offensive in pm after removal "23:47 <mtm> blow me bitch
<ubottu> Error: No closing quotation
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu mtm rude and offensive in pm after removal "23:47 <mtm> blow me bitch"
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
 * maco gasps
<ikonia> just removed from #debian for the same thing
<Pici> didn't he get banned/removed earlier today/
<ikonia> BT shows a little history
<Pici> by jrib?
<ikonia> not sure, not got it open now
<Pici> me either
<highvoltage> whoah
<ikonia> ?
#ubuntu-ops 2010-08-06
<maco> <Freenode:#ubuntu:jeeves_Moss> ZykoticK9, lol, kinda sucks when something stupid messes up everything.  it's like a jellous ex g/f!
<maco> ^^^^^ er.... plz explain?
<ikonia> ??
<maco> yeah i dont get it
<ubottu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu (molish)
<IdleOne> maco: tag team :)
<maco> heh yep
<maco> you only +q'd. want to add a +b?
<IdleOne> he sent me a oops inmsg
<IdleOne> I want to see what happens when he rejoins
<IdleOne> may have been an accidental paste
<IdleOne> yeah that stuff looks like script kiddie decorations for topics
 * IdleOne remembers from the old mirc days :)
<IdleOne> also when I +q it auto sends msg to user to read guidelines and coc
<IdleOne> I am part bot :P
<maco> nifty
<IdleOne> molish is in #freenode looking for a k-line I think
<jussi> PancakeStaffer: why are you a PancakeStaffer? :D
<PancakeStaffer> jussi: Because I had no idea what a user was talking about.
<jussi> PancakeStaffer: hehe
<lhavelund> ryaxnb looks like he's just trying to peeve people off.
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from OrnateHybrid)
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from OrnateHybrid)
<ikonia> has anyone seen Jack Sparrow in a while ?
<jussi> no
<ikonia> jrib: I may need to strap in, I've just read "the kernel may have lots of errors"
<jrib> i just ignored that
<jrib> ikonia: all yours, I'm off to do other things
<ikonia> no no
<ikonia> stay
<ikonia> that's a dirty trick ;)
<ikonia> this guy appears to be untruth
<Pici> (there actually have been dpkg changes in 10.10)
<bazhang> yep
<ikonia> yes, I've read about a few of them
<ikonia> $10 says basemonkey is a problem again
<jpds> £
<ikonia> for you, yes £
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from ikonia)
<ikonia> 7
<ikonia> shut up
<jpds> Haha.
<Pici> heh
<h00k> nice.
<ikonia> KernelCrash23 is known
<ikonia> can't think of the other nick though
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from abhijit)
<Pici> Was hoober the diablo guy?
<IdleOne> hoober == prosper from -ot
<IdleOne> from what I saw said in here
<Pici> Just checking, hes seems to be in -women now.
<IdleOne> yeah he joined yesterday after someone mentioned it in #u
<IdleOne> he's been skirting trollandia in there since
<ikonia> suggestions on how to deal with pepee in #ubuntu, his intentions are good but he's just got no idea what he's doing
<IdleOne> not sure but perhaps recommend to him the Ubuntu way of doing things if he offers the wrong or harder way
<ikonia> ok, I need to walk away for a bit, pepee's really starting to get on my nerves, he has no clue what he's saying and won't take guidence
#ubuntu-ops 2010-08-07
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from graffy)
<ilovefairuz> so Hoober has been trolling #ubuntu and -offtopic for two days now
<IdleOne> What is the policy if a user trolls in a #ubuntu-* channel with porn but has not broken any rules in a different ubuntu channel?
<Flannel> IdleOne: Hmm?
<IdleOne> Flannel: the user is in #ubuntu right now and pasted a link of a nude man with his nick name at the bottom
<maco> Flannel: hoober's got meatpuppets or maybe just alternate machines
<IdleOne> Flannel: basically I want to know if I can ban him from #ubuntu for what he did in the other channel
<maco> IdleOne: policy says no
<maco> no preemptive banning in core channels
<IdleOne> ok
<maco> also, if that was a pic of him....dang.... why would he show people that?
<IdleOne> probably wasn't
<maco> Flannel: why is hoober saying my name in -ot?
<Flannel> maco: That happened a while ago, and that's why I asked
<MikePikachu> niggers
<maco> adult...
<IdleOne> I'll take my lumps for pre-emptive ban
<IdleOne> technically that isn't really pre-emptive considering his nick is in the photo that was linked
<maco> but since he didnt do anything in /that/ channel yet, its preemptive
<maco> you cant ban in one channel for what occurs in another
<IdleOne> maco: he did
<maco> he did?
<IdleOne> I banned one user for posting a link to a photo with his nick, this all started after he got banned for trolling and all of a sudden we are getting users posting links with his nick in it. no coincidence there
<maco> ok im confused
<maco> what happened in #ubuntu?
<IdleOne> it's all logged :)
<maco> flannel explained
<maco> i clearly missed it between here, u-w and -ot
<bazhang> IdleOne, the ban was on Hoober before he did anything in #ubuntu ?
<maco> bazhang: hoober's on multiple nicks
<bazhang> maco, what was the one that got the pre-emptive one? Prosper?
<IdleOne> bazhang: the ban was on MikePikachu for posting a link to porn which was previously posted by Hoober aka XIII in another channel
<maco> bazhang: one of his other nicks posted a nekkid photo in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-women that says "hoober" on it
<bazhang> confused how that is pre-emptive if he did it in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> it wasn't pre-emptive in the sense he had not done anything.
<maco> bazhang: its not :)
<maco> i just didnt see the #ubuntu badness, only the #ubuntu ban
<IdleOne> the nick Hoober had not posted anything
<bazhang> okay then. also RWW has ops in -women?
<IdleOne> but his clones did
<maco> and got confused
<maco> hence "flannel explained"
<IdleOne> bazhang: he does
<bazhang> wow scary
<maco> rww has had ops there for a while
<IdleOne> I posted the comment for rww because he does not have a bt login
<maco> its IdleOne that just gained +o there today
<IdleOne> :)
<bazhang> that is like me having it in -ot
 * IdleOne hugs maco
<IdleOne> rww is a pretty cool dude and is active in -women
<bazhang> might want to clear that up with an @comment IdleOne to erase the confusion
<IdleOne> also he wiggled my toes for me
<maco> O_o
<maco> dude, keep it in the bedroom....
<IdleOne> bazhang: which ban am I commenting on?
<bazhang> IdleOne, whoever the clone of Hoober was, from what I can gather
<bazhang> mikelevel? someone else?
<IdleOne> mikepikachu
<bazhang> ah right
<IdleOne> _XIII
<bazhang> like #comment xyz posting cross-channel spam flood nsfw links etc etc
<bazhang> err @comment #channel etc etc
<bazhang> why he's not already banned in -ot I have no idea (that Prosper soliloquy he posted was horrible)
<IdleOne> added comment to 27650
<bazhang> cool
<IdleOne> hope it clears it up some. in any case he is a bad bad seed.
<bazhang> people love to misconstrue what is said here
<IdleOne> They can miscontrue, misconfalse, misspell, and missamerica all they want. Troll is troll and when I catch them they fly out.
<Flannel> and world peace....
<IdleOne> heh
<bazhang> ubiwhore sufficiently offensive to remove?
 * maco wrinkles nose
<bazhang> asked him in PM to change it, no response
<Flannel> He's only been around for five minutes, wait at least 15
<bazhang> ok
<Flannel> bazhang: He might be reading the IRC guidelines for all we know (one can only hope)
<bazhang> Flannel, thanks
<IdleOne> bazhang: I was just thinking we completely missed the joke Flannel made. A user joining #ubuntu and actually reading the topic and links in it. HA
<bazhang> quieted, switched to a shell then got around it and nastiness (never responded via PM)
<bazhang> <ryaxnb> wtf is acceptable language, bazhang
<Tm_T> what where
<bazhang> in -ot
<bazhang> Hoober pushing it there as well
<Flannel> bazhang: with that last comment?  I don't see how.
<Flannel> "last comment" being the poetry/whatever thing?
<IdleOne> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<IdleOne> seems to me wtf is not acceptable
<Tm_T> it isn't
<Flannel> IdleOne: Hoober didn't say "wtf" recently
<IdleOne> he should be banned from -ot
<bazhang> ryaxnb was debating it
<IdleOne> ryaxnb pushes it everyday
<Flannel> IdleOne: For what?
<IdleOne> Flannel: for being
<IdleOne> but I know we don't ban for that
<Flannel> IdleOne: Yeah, or not.
<Flannel> IdleOne: If you've got a vendetta, go get over it.
<IdleOne> I don't
<IdleOne> but point taken
<maco> there's a lot of tightrope walkers in -ot
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> getting creepy
<Flannel> bazhang: Where?
<bazhang> Flannel, hoober declaring his love for Cammy
<maco> yeah...
<bazhang> Hoober, hi
<Hoober> I have an issue to report. I am disgusted with this community. The OS is great. Devs make stuff that is great and fun. but the people are and will be an insignificant factor in my everyday life and when using Ubuntu. Furthermore i pledge a life of virginity, despite having the ability to court any of the chicks on here. It isn't worth my effort, or the sorrow. i hate you. Plz take this report respectfully. maybe you can save
<Hoober>  the next user(s) the pain i have. from windows to now. all is pointless.
<bazhang> Hoober, this channel is to resolve bans and such issues
<Hoober> odd
<bazhang> Hoober, you are not in #ubuntu , you realize
<Hoober> pretty sure i was
<bazhang> nope. forwarded here
<Hoober> if i knew even one girl, i would kill myself infront of her. oh well
<bazhang> Hoober, you are banned in #ubuntu
<Hoober> shame on you
<Hoober> can't you give me
<bazhang> if you would like to resolve it, this is the place to do so
<Hoober> some sort of
<Hoober> i want a premium ubuntu experience
<Hoober> even if your users lie to me
<Hoober> they can tell me lies, as long as they say they like me
<bazhang> Hoober, not sure what you mean, but this channel is to resolve bans and such issues
<Hoober> i need to be unbanned from the ubuntu-women
<Hoober> i want to tell them how much i want them to lie to me
<bazhang> Hoober, that would be resolved in #ubuntu-irc
<Hoober> and pretend that they care. i want us both to know that they don't really,
<Hoober> but atleast plz lie to me
<Hoober> say you care
<bazhang> Hoober, your ban in #ubuntu could be resolved here, but not the one for #ubuntu-women
<Hoober> i know for a fact none of you exist, and it is an in-alienable right that such algorithms be the explanation of why you exist
<bazhang> Hoober, if you wish to move forward on having the bans resolved, I suggest you stick to the matter at hand; I have no idea what you are talking about.
<Hoober> i think you do know. we all know deep down that we must cover up our non-existence
<Hoober> i can't be unbanned until they promise
<bazhang> Hoober, well since you seem not to want to discuss this sensibly, please /part the channel.
<Hoober> i don't have gparted installed
<Hoober> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<maco> Hoober: gparted has nothing to do with leaving
<bazhang> Hoober, no, not the partitioner.
<bazhang> Hoober, simply type /part
<Hoober> maco, you are not real. plz do not interrupt my death
<Hoober> how can type slash part if i am unsure of who i am
<Hoober> i don't even know how to explain in terms where i exist
<bazhang> would someone please remove him from here? topyli Tm_T Pici ?
<Hoober> must i do /part sda1
<Hoober> you cannot remove me
<Hoober> you are mirages
<Hoober> ghosts can't hurt each other
<Hoober> please let us be civil
<Hoober> i recognize your usernames
<Hoober> Amaranth is someone i knew years ago
<Hoober> it seems the system can't generate more random names
<Hoober> more proof none of this is happening
<bazhang> thanks
<Hoober> what you seek cannot be found. nothing makes sense.
<Hoober> have you asked yourself, what you would do if there is nothing people need you for
<Tm_T> Hoober: if you don't desire to discuss of your bans, please leave
<Hoober> are you so foolish?
<Hoober> all things are connected
<Hoober> everything i say is somehow related
<bazhang> Hoober, you are doing this in #ubuntu-offtopic ; here is not for that
<bazhang> * [IKissAss] (~mtmzzz@bas1-richmondhill34-1176125973.dsl.bell.ca): mtm serial troll ban evader
<bazhang> ubottu, ban dodging
<ubiman> bazhang:why
<ubiman> why
<bazhang> ubiman, you were ban dodging
<ubiman> what do you mean by it
<bazhang> ubiman, you were told to come here, not change IP to rejoin #ubuntu (as you have done several times in the past)
<ubiman> i didnt change my ip
<bazhang> sure you did
<ubiman> ok then what is my ip.i can check
<IdleOne> 117.206.19.170
<bazhang> dhanesh!~dhanesh.n@117.206.19.182
<bazhang> dhanesh!~dhanesh.n@117.206.19.182
<ubottu> maco called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (language Hoober)
<ubiman> bazhang:my ip is 117.206.19.170
<ubiman> ididnt change it
<bazhang> ubiman, this time, yes
<bazhang> before was not
<ubiman> no iam 15 years old 9th standard student idont know to change my ip
<bazhang> ubiman, you did it in the past as well.
<ubiman> i think it was server complaint
<maco> are there any -ot ops around?
<bazhang> ubiman, ok. well you dont want to be truthful, so no way to resolve this
<IdleOne> funkyHat ping
<IdleOne> Flannel: ping -ot needs attention
<bazhang> ubercreepy
<ubiman> bazhang :ididnt..................
<ubiman> please i have many question to ask
<bazhang> ubiman, please come back when you wish to be honest about this.
<ubiman> please
<Flannel> IdleOne: thankee
<bazhang> ubiman, no
<ubiman> yes  iwill come back in 2 minutes
<ubiman> you must unban me
<maco> not really
<bazhang> ubiman, no unban on demand.
<maco> there's no "must" about it
<ubiman> you must un ban me........please
<bazhang> ubiman, you have done this with at least 5 or 6 other nicknames.
<bazhang> ubiman, and each time you promise it is the last time.
<Hoober> i have urgent issue to discuss
<bazhang> ubiman, so no more chances until you stop the nonsense and be honest
<bazhang> Hoober, hang on for a moment please
<ubiman> ididnt change my ip i dont know .it may be a server complaint
<Hoober> ubiman, maybe i can help. are you a girl though?
<bazhang> ubiman, come back when you are ready to be honest, and not before
<maco> Hoober: will you stop trying to hit on every woman you see?
<IdleOne> Hoober: You have enough of your on problems to deal with
<Hoober> maco, will you stop not trying to be flirted with?
<Hoober> ok plz don't triple team
<bazhang> Tm_T, around?
<Hoober> i do not know
<Hoober> bazhang, plz leave if you don't wish to discuss a banning
<Hoober> as we alll have to follow rules
<Flannel> Hoober: Howdy.  How can I help you today?
<bazhang> maco, IdleOne he has a point. let Tm_T remove him
<Hoober> hey Flannel, there seems to be several bad events that have happened
<ubiman> bazhang:i am a honest please take me to ubuntu channel
<ubiman> bazhang:at which time i can join
<Flannel> Hoober: Which elements were those?
<Hoober> I woke up and minded my own business. i walk into the ubuntu-women planning to give a speech for them to support their causes, but i get tossed out for addressing them as momma bears
<ubiman> hoober :can you help me
<bazhang> ubiman, you have been doing this since April at least.
<Hoober> ubiman: sure what is up
<maco> ubiman: hoober is not an op so cannot help get your ban lifted
<Hoober> maco may be right
<maco> ubiman: bans are also not time-based, so "at which time" is a moot question
<Hoober> but if i help you , i get unbanned
<ubiman> hoober:tell bazhag ito lift the ban
<maco> it doesnt work like that
<bazhang> please remove Hoober as he does not want to get his ban resolved.
<Hoober> bazhang, attention
<Flannel> Hoober: #ubuntu-women bans aren't discussed here, but I'd be happy to discuss your #ubuntu-offtopic ban
<ubiman> maco:its not a moot............
<Hoober> bazhang, ubiman only means the best for ubuntu. he has ubi in his name. he wears your colors, just give him some slack until he warms up
<Hoober> Flannel, yes . so what do i do to get unbanned
<Flannel> Hoober: Just sit tight for a little bit until ubiman is finished, then we'll discuss it.
<IdleOne> Funny how your writen English improves from time to time.
<Hoober> IdleOne, wait your turn plz. ty
<bazhang> ubiman, your ban will not be lifted at this time.
<ubiman> bazhang:please if i did anything wrong please forgive me
<ubiman> bazhang:then at which time
<Hoober> if it helps i can monitor ubiman for ya. make sure he stays out of trouble
<bazhang> ubiman, come back here in 48 hours and we can discuss.  do not change your IP and rejoin #ubuntu
<ubiman> hoober:thanks you are correct
<Flannel> Hoober: Please just sit tight and don't say anything until he's finished, thanks.
<ubiman> bazhang:ok ok thanks i love you
<bazhang> ubiman, please exit the channel now
<ubiman> ok
<Flannel> Alright, Hoober,
<Flannel> Hoober: Do you understand why you were banned from #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Hoober> um
<Hoober> because Cammy, wanted to be my friend
<Hoober> and that wasn't enoug hfor me
<Hoober> Flannel, this is a case of a broken heart
<Flannel> Hoober: that's not quite right.  But I think you know that.  Please come back when you're serious.
<Flannel> Hoober: In fact, don't come back for 72 hours.
<Hoober> like
<Flannel> Hoober: Have a nice day.
<Hoober> how many days
<Flannel> Hoober: Three days
<Hoober> i am serious
<Hoober> i tricked myself
<Hoober> into loving her
<Hoober> even though i had a chance and could of waited
<Flannel> Hoober: Alright.  You can come back in three days.
<Hoober> it is my fault
<Hoober> fine .sorry. the problem here is i am a ginger
<Hoober> you hate gingers
<Hoober> whoa Anjuta can do asm
<Hoober> is it better than VIM?
<Flannel> Hoober: Please part this channel now, thanks.
<Hoober> one moment and i will
<Hoober> not sure if you know but you can't force a shutdown like that while working with partitions
<Hoober> hey wait
<Hoober> before you ban me
<Hoober> how come my webcam doesn't work
<Hoober> does it have to be for linux in its design
<Hoober> i know it worked on windows
<Flannel> Hoober: This is not a support channel.  Have a nice day.
<maco> im getting PMs now
<bazhang> yech
<Hoober> whoa i am a hot gay adam's apple, eating frenchfries. gosh wtf pills  i need. my mind isn't performing how they do.
<IdleOne> So do we add 24 hours for every time he does that to his ban?
<maco> O_o
<bazhang> that would stretch to infinity, so no
<Hoober> whoa wussup
<Hoober> how come my webcam can't be found
<IdleOne> Think I will keep a running tab just for giggles.
<bazhang> Hoober, still not a support channel
<Hoober> wtf
<Hoober> so i am banned
<Hoober> from ubuntu
<Hoober> omg
<maco> yes, you have been for a few hours
<bazhang> Hoober, you were asked to come here in 72 hours
<Hoober> i thought i had ubuntu still safe
<bazhang> nope
<maco> no that was the second channel you were banned from
<Hoober> ok going to ubuntu-irc then
<bazhang> 3rd
<maco> oh?
<bazhang> -women
<maco> i thought it was women, u, ot
<IdleOne> ^^
<bazhang> ah order
<bazhang> then yep
<Hoober> how come maco
<Hoober> you don't discuss with me
<Hoober> i messaged you
<maco> i didnt set the ban
<IdleOne> but from the behavior he has displayed in the past couple of hours in those 3 channels I don't see me removing the ban in #ubuntu before 72 hours
<Hoober> what behavior
<Hoober> if you can describe it i might be able to avoid
<Flannel> Hoober: Have a nice evening.
<IdleOne> Hoober: return in 72 hours and we can talk about it. until then please part this channel
<bazhang> now in -irc
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu-irc (Hoober)
<ubottu> Hoober called the ops in #ubuntu-irc ()
<bazhang> that certainly merited a ban
<IdleOne> btw you have ops there also bazhang
<IdleOne> hehe
<bazhang> no I dont
<maco> bazhang: youre not a member?
<bazhang> maco, noppers
<IdleOne> that's why
<IdleOne> why aren't you a member anyway?
<IdleOne> didn't you used to be
<bazhang> never was
<maco> RMBs all meet in like 2 weeks
<IdleOne> what you waiting for?
<bazhang> serious trouble makers in #ubuntu
<bazhang> perhaps a review of bshellz as it seems to be abused a fair bit of late
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #kubuntu (Yoeschua)
<IdleOne> nothing against shellium but why do we let the shellium admin idle here
<IdleOne> ?
<bazhang> an issue with kwpolska
<IdleOne> ok.
<ikonia> I believe that the shellium issue has now been resolvd
<ikonia> resolved
<ikonia> I think we need to look at !bug factoid
<ikonia> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ikonia> the wiki page doesn't exist
<ikonia> the guy who has 15 years linux experience has no idea what he's doing
<knome> ;)
<knome> some weird nicks @#x
#ubuntu-ops 2010-08-08
<bazhang> <dodecanesand> if ubuntu crashes, where do i have to put the machine oil into the system?
<bazhang> alteregoa ^^
<Amaranth> !-love
<Amaranth> boo
<jussi> !love-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<jussi> Amaranth:
<Qrocker> you are my ecstasy
<Qrocker> you really are
<Qrocker> anyone want to start a ubuntu band
<Qrocker> maco, you game?
<Qrocker> i have friends
<Qrocker> or a friend
<Qrocker> on facebook too
<Qrocker> so plz have your say
<elky> ...
<maco> elky: hoober
<elky> ah
<ubottu> In ubottu, blendmaster1024 said: offtopic is <reply> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support topics, or ask for help finding the right channel for your question. Thanks!
<blendmaster1024> ubottu said it sent my request to fix !offtopic in here
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jussi> blendmaster1024: yes, it did
<blendmaster1024> does that change look alright?
<jussi> !search offtopic
<ubottu> Found: etiquette, ops-#xubuntu-offtopic, offtopic-#kubuntu-offtopic, ops-#ubuntu-offtopic, #kubuntu, ツ-#ubuntu-offtopic, offtopic-#xubuntu-devel, hammertime-#ubuntustudio-devel, dmsuperman-#ubuntu-offtopic-also*, welcome-#xubuntu and 123 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=offtopic
<jussi> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<blendmaster1024> the idea is that #ubuntu-offtopic tends to be very, very bad at answering questions
<jussi> I dont think its necessary, but Id like to hear other opinions
<blendmaster1024> the reason I would make that change is that #ubuntu often forwards people into the offtopic chan for questions not directly related to ubuntu
<blendmaster1024> where it would be far better to send them into the right channel for the job
<blendmaster1024> so the change says "go there if you want to chat" instead of "go there if it's not a ubuntu question"
<jussi> yeah, but -ot is pretty good at telling people where to go... in more sense than one :D
<maco> jussi: are you counting aych ee double hockey sticks?
<jussi> maco: ?
<rww> Is Kwpolska banned from #ubuntu, or am I thinking of someone else?
<blendmaster1024> maco, heh
<jussi> rww: 1 sec
<jussi> rww: he is, thanks for the heads up.
<maco> how long is a good time to leave folks +q after theyve gotten into a round of the penis game?
<jussi> maco: 10 mins is a normal +q time - idea being that they get the idea, its long enough for the conversationto move on
<maco> ok
<Kwpolska> why, hello there, why am I banned on the main channel?
<jussi> Kwpolska: youve been banned several times
<Kwpolska> I remember only one ban.
<Kwpolska> so who banned me and why?
<jussi> Kwpolska: The latest one I enforced because you were banned already. However, let me have a look at that and we can talk about it ok?
<Kwpolska> wha---? wait a minute, let me find the proper log
<jussi> Kwpolska: ahh, it seems you called people some not very nice things
<Kwpolska> jussi: I've got some logs for you.
<jussi> Kwpolska: are you familiar with our guidelines? if not, I suggest you have a read.
<jussi> Kwpolska: please pastebn or pm them to me
<Kwpolska> http://pastebin.org/456708
<Kwpolska> just a bit of logs from july.
<Kwpolska> sorry for crap in logs, I dunno why my client generates it like this
<jussi> Kwpolska: curious. Our tracker hasnt got the ban removed. I assume you are not going to call people retards any more?
<Kwpolska> I am not.
<jussi> Kwpolska: ok, you are free to rejoin. My apologies for this.
<ubottu> In ubottu, intel said: my system is getting slower how to overcome it
<elky> It's taking all my willpower to not respond to that with "fix poulsbo"
<guntbert> hi, can someone have an eye on Kwpolska in #ubuntu? several of her/his statements seem a bit .. off
<ikonia> sure
<ikonia> demoneye: hello
<demoneye> Hi guys, I think my ip/hostname is being banned from #ubuntu
<demoneye> hey ikonia
<ikonia> demoneye: I'm sorry, but the bsshellz accounts are currently blocked due to abuse
<ikonia> bshellz sorry
<demoneye> Kids, they just never grow up, do they.
<ikonia> sorry, no
<demoneye> It's ok
<ikonia> the admins have not been helpful in blocking users who abuse
<ikonia> so at this time there is a block on the bshellz accounts
<demoneye> mind if i ask, how long is this blocked?
<ikonia> it's only been blocked a few days
<demoneye> few days? I was there like 4 hours ago
<demoneye> using bshellz account
<ikonia> you where there, but muted
<demoneye> oh
<ikonia> I don't see you in the channel in the last 4 hours
<demoneye> nvm, you know anyalternative ubuntu channels?
<ikonia> sorry no
<demoneye> ok, thank you.
<Jungli> !i love you debian | ikonia
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> still jungli behaves in this pointless manner
<LjL> heya, can someone unban metabot from wherever it's banned? (probably #ubuntu and #kubuntu)
<LjL> it's coming back in a functioning state
<IdleOne> just a sec
<IdleOne> done
<LjL> thanks
<IdleOne> sure thing
<nhandler> IdleOne: It was also banned in #kubuntu and +1 (I removed them)
<IdleOne> nhandler: thank you. I don't have access in those channels
<IdleOne> that's why I didn't :)
<nhandler> IdleOne: No problem. But it might be worth mentioning that next time instead of just saying "done". That way, they don't come back saying "Why am I still banned in #foo when soandso said they unbanned me?"
<IdleOne> yeah, I could of been a little more clear on what I had done :)
<IdleOne> will keep that in mind
<nhandler> :)
<ubottu> nickspoon called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Lando-SpacePimp is a moron)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Seveas said: !rww is <reply> !o4o
#ubuntu-ops 2011-08-01
<bazhang> cross-posting gone wild
<rww> so why is my connection so much slower in linux then windows 7 could it be a driver issue? or some setting?
<bazhang> nice. we can override staff now!
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Myrtti> merh
<Tm_T> meh!
 * Tm_T huggles Myrtti with all the meh!
<jpds> < Tom^> hai /b of linux irc channels
<jpds> Troll detected.
<Pici> what is stephenthemartyr going on about?
<bazhang> "The Days Of Our Installs"
<bazhang> the amount of cross-posting is frankly stunning
<elky> welcome to the idea of telling people about irc without telling them basic etiquette at the same time
<bazhang> is thebig0ne try ing to install ubuntu even?
<Pici> ikonia: going to remove the ban? Or?
<ikonia> dumb floodbots, sure
<ikonia> GirlyGirl: thank you for joining
<GirlyGirl> ikonia: anything wrong?
<ikonia> GirlyGirl: yes, please stop offering advice/discussion on apple/macos in #ubuntu
<ikonia> I asked for it to stop 4 times to different people and you brought it up again
<GirlyGirl> I believe I just told the person to refer to apple-support not here
<ikonia> GirlyGirl: they had already been told it was not ontopic for the channe and givn the correct chnnel
<ikonia> he also made it clear he wanted to do hackintosh, so pushing apple support is not helpful
<GirlyGirl> ikonia: Ok sorry I didn't really read all his messages
<ikonia> but you did read my messages asking it to stop ?
<GirlyGirl> No sorry
<GirlyGirl> didn't see them
<ikonia> ok, I'll remove the mute in #ubuntu, you'll need to part and rejoin in a minute
<GirlyGirl> ok I'll be more careful from now on thanks
<ikonia> GirlyGirl: if you leave #ubuntu and rejoin you should be ok to speak again
<GirlyGirl> ok .. trust me I had no intention of offering any advice to circumvent EULA's
<ikonia> GirlyGirl: well, as I said if you leave this channel, leave #ubuntu and rejoin #ubuntu you should be fine
<GirlyGirl> ikonia: Thank you I did that
<UbuntuGNULinux> I'm having problem with Operator abuse by ikonia, I was kicked and lost voice simply for one piece of bad advice
<ikonia> GirlyGirl: clearly not as your still here
<UbuntuGNULinux> This was without any prior warning
<GirlyGirl> ok leaving here
<Pici> Sure, give us a chance to respond.
<ikonia> Pici: I'd already told him in pm
<ikonia> Pici: he's just read it and realised he looked foolish and parted
<Pici> Ah.
<Pici> GirlyGirl: You still appear to be here.
<rww> GirlyGirl: the opposite of /join is /part ;)
<GirlyGirl_> ikonia: Sorry my connection dropped so I'm waiting to time out
<ikonia> errr..... you're typing
<ikonia> it's not dropped/timing out while it's active
<GirlyGirl_> ikonia: the one without "_"
<Pici> GirlyGirl_: you can part your active client.  We can remove the other.
<GirlyGirl_> ok
<ikonia> UbuntuGNULinux still going on at me in PM that he wont' progress this through the council even though I was wrong to kic him
<ikonia> I'm going to ban him and he can take it up with the council
<ikonia> he's fluent in the rules in 5 langauges
<ikonia> so he claims, so should know them
<Pici> eh?
<ikonia> lecturing me that it was unacceptable to kick him
<Pici> The appeals process is to come here first, not to the council.
<ikonia> Pici: that's his decision
 * Pici shrugs
<UbuntuGNULinux> I wish to raise a complaint (again) about ikonia
<Pici> UbuntuGNULinux: Perhaps you'll stick around this time.
<UbuntuGNULinux> I have been kicked for simply making a joke (without any warning)
<UbuntuGNULinux> And then banned for disagreeing with his decision
<UbuntuGNULinux> I left last time because I was let back in
<UbuntuGNULinux> Seems very heavy handed to me
<UbuntuGNULinux> I request that ikonia immediately has op status removed until this abuse of power is resolved
<Pici> Thats not really how our appeals process works.
<Pici> You can take a look at this document if you'd like: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess
<UbuntuGNULinux> I've done step 2 already, I PM'd him and got no understanding
<ikonia> no
<Pici> Anyway, if an operator feels that a user who has broken our rules is not going to continue to abide by them in the future, then a ban is placed.
<ikonia> you pm'd me and refused to accept that is unacceptable behaviour
<UbuntuGNULinux> Disagreeing isn't allowed?
<UbuntuGNULinux> You didn't give any warning as your own guide indicates you should
<UbuntuGNULinux> You just instantly kicked me
<ikonia> correct
<ikonia> spoke to you in pm - and allowed you to rejoin
<UbuntuGNULinux> You need to follow the guidelines yourself
<UbuntuGNULinux> Yes, and then kicked me for conversation in the PM rather than anything I'd said in the channel itself
<ikonia> you where miss-leading a user with bad advice, you where removed
<ikonia> I explained the reasons and allowed you to rejoin
<Pici> Unfortunately our hands are tied due to the measures that we employ to allow webchats on the channel. We can't mute in those cases.
<UbuntuGNULinux> And why was I kicked the second time?
<UbuntuGNULinux> I hadn't spoken again in #ubuntu
<ikonia> UbuntuGNULinux: because you refuse to accept your behaviour was wrong and are trying to complain about getting kicked rather than just using #ubuntu and suggesting you won't take it to the council
<ikonia> I suggest i you are unhappy with th behaviour I'll remute you - which I did and you can follow the appeals process
<ikonia> at this point, I'll leave you to the procees
<UbuntuGNULinux> So if you disagree with an OP you get kicked? I didn't disagree with the policy that users should be helpful, I disagreed with you not following the policy of a warning before taking action
<UbuntuGNULinux> This is in your own document!
<UbuntuGNULinux> Please reinstate me in the #ubuntu channel, I won't disagree with any more OPs
<UbuntuGNULinux> Your document says "continued misbehaving after you have been advised to stop is disruptive"
<UbuntuGNULinux> I did not see any advice
<UbuntuGNULinux> Kicking is not advice
<LjL> UbuntuGNULinux: kicking is a valid form of warning. in your case it automatically resulted in a ban, but that wasn't intended.
<UbuntuGNULinux> I disagree, I have never been in a channel where kicking is a warning
<UbuntuGNULinux> It's unfriendly to say the least
<LjL> well it's not friendly to give bogus advice either
<UbuntuGNULinux> Anyway, thanks for resolving the issue, I'm sure not all OPs are unfair like ikonia :)
<LjL> who resolved anything?
<ikonia> just more smart mouth from him
<ikonia> MarkShuttlewort $50 says will not end well
<bombshellz> Hello
<ikonia> hello
<bombshellz> Apparently there's a ban placed on *bshellz.* and some how matches bombshellz.net
<bombshellz> Bombshellz.net and Bshellz are two different entities and no way related
<bombshellz> I was told to visit here to see if I can resolve the issue?
<ikonia> well, I don't think there is a ban on bshellz anymore
<ikonia> I will look though
<mrmist> there is indeed
<LjL> yes there is
<LjL> i have no idea how it would impact bombshellz.net though
<mrmist> it's *bshellz
<bombshellz> I can't join the channel
<ikonia> I thought we'd removed the bshellz one
<bombshellz> It says, you're +b
<mrmist> Ban against *!*@*bshellz.* matches bombshellz!bombshell@staff.bombshellz.net (Set by rww!~rww@ubuntu/member/rww)
<mrmist> So accidentally covers their host
<LjL> oh right
<bombshellz> because
<bombshellz> of the bshellz near the end
<LjL> bombshellz: does your shell normally enforce identd? is it paid?
<bombshellz> LjL: I'm the owner, we do have oidentd running and no it's not paid but we're very stringent of our users
<LjL> bombshellz: i don't suppose you have a channel here on freenode where we could reach you in case of issues? is abuse at bombshellz dot net in place?
<bombshellz> LjL: admin@bombshellz.net is fine... Our channel is on our own network ;)
<LjL> bombshellz: ok i'll change the ban
<ikonia> the webpage looks like it has good policies
<bombshellz> LjL: I'm actually the person who is need of assistance ;)
<LjL> bombshellz: you should be able to join now
<bombshellz> Thanks, well I have to leave now ... I'll visit later on thanks
<LjL> see you later
<bombshellz> Thanks LjL and mrmist for your assistance in this matter ;)
<emma> anyone here have ops in #ubuntu-uk?
<ikonia> emma: what's up ?
<emma> hi
<emma> I had a bad connection a few days and I think I was banned for bouncing, can you reset that?
#ubuntu-ops 2011-08-02
<rww> ikonia: I don't agree with us having one, but we have had one pretty much continuously since before the Shells Policy was created.
 * rww removes it occasionally when he's curious about the consequences
<rww> (a ban on bshellz, that is)
<rww> emma: #ubuntu-ops doesn't deal with LoCo channels, probably best to continue hanging out in #ubuntu-irc and see if someone turns up when it's not UK sleeptime.
<emma> what happened here?
<rww> looks like you got removed, per the idling policy mentioned in /topic
<elky> oops, i did it again.
<elky> "This add-on requires Firefox 7.*. You are currently using Firefox 3.6.18."
 * elky headdesks
<elky> This will be fun.
<ikonia> game over firefox
<ikonia> enjoy people giving up on you
<jrib> does firefox get a new version like every month now?
<elky> yes.
<jrib> ...
<elky> I wish I were joking.
<jrib> what exactly do they change...
<ikonia> welcome to IE being the browser of choice
<charlie-tca> instead of .? releases, they go a whole number now
<jrib> oh
<elky> yep
<elky> which means we'll be at version 50 by the end of next year at this rate.
<jrib> I want to sleep but I am not sleepy :/
<ikonia> me too
<emma> Hi hows it going.
<ikonia> emma: why do you keep joining this channel ?
<emma> ikonia: Im not.
<ikonia> then how do you keep ending up in this channel
<emma> ikonia: im not sure. I think it's because in irssi I swich windows by typing /join #channelname
<ikonia> emma: so why do you keep typing /join #ubuntu-ops
<emma> ikonia: for example I am currently in #freenode but I would switch to that window by typing /join #freenode
<ikonia> emma: so why do you keep typing /join #ubuntu-ops
<emma> Not really going there but switching to that window.
<ikonia> emma: so why do you keep typing /join #ubuntu-ops
<emma> ikonia: because I keep waiting to see if anyone answered my question. Then I go back to my other windows in the meantime.
<ikonia> emma: you've had your question answered in here 3 times and been asked not to idle
<emma> ikonia: please don't flood #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> emma: the channel is #ubuntu-irc
<ikonia> emma: don't get smart with me
<emma> ikonia: No I haven't.
<ikonia> emma: you have no reason to be here - if you do, state it
<ikonia> then leave, now
<emma> Well this introduces a new problem, "Don't get smart with me" is a horribly impolite and confrontational thing to say to someone who's being civil with you.
<emma> And this is not #ubutu-irc, this is #ubuntu-ops.
<ikonia> emma: you have been told the correct channel, you have been asked not to idle
<ikonia> you keep joining and keep idling
<ikonia> stop it
<ikonia> leave now if you have no business
<emma> ikonia: can you think of a good reason why I have not seen any replies to my question?
<ikonia> because you don't watch the channel
<ikonia> I have no idea,
<ikonia> however, I am telling you now, the correct channel is #ubuntu-irc
<emma> ikonia: what would happen to a person using irssi if, before they saw the answer to their question they were kicked from it?
<ikonia> emma: rww told you the channel
<emma> where?
<ikonia> you where kicked over 30 minutes after
<ikonia> rww: told you in this channel
<emma> Okay in this channel. Good to know.
<ikonia> and to be honest, you know the channel you should ask in
<emma> ikonia: But are you familiar with irssi?
<ikonia> yes, I use it on a day to day basis
<emma> Oh good.
<ikonia> hence why I know when you are kicked the window stays on screen
<ikonia> but I think we are done here, no please leave the hcannel
<ikonia> "now"
<ikonia> not no
<emma> Then you know that if a person using irssi is kicked from this channel before they see the reply then they will never see the reply.
<ikonia> they will
<ikonia> the text stays on screen until you close the windows
<ikonia> pluse you know how to read the logs
<ikonia> you know very well, so you I know you're more than capable
<ikonia> so lets stop messing around, and how about you ask / wait in #ubuntu-irc
<emma> Then you are doing something different other than kicking. Because each time I have typed /join #ubuntu-ops to switch to the window and see if there is any reply to my question, I just see the room list and nothing else.
<rww> emma: /set autoclose_windows no
<ikonia> please leave the channel now, or join #irssi and ask for help how to set it up
<emma> ikonia: I would like to stay and chat with you but you know full well there are more appropriate channels for that.
<ikonia> this is not a chat channel
<rww> although I admit I haven't tested that, just turned it on the other day and haven't been /removed from anywhere yet
<emma> ikonia: I'm going to have to ask you to excuse me, since there are certain channels that I don't allow to idle in my client.
<ikonia> emma: you know the correct channel to wait - lets stop all further discussion please.
<ikonia> emma: get out
<ikonia> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops emma trolling as normal
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<rww> Apparently we disagree on the concept of "channel emergency"
<ikonia> I don't care
<ikonia> you try to help here, she tries to make an issue
<ikonia> I've had enough of these silly games
<ikonia> enough now
<rww> Personally, I liked it better when nobody was talking and she was idling. Less obnoxious behavior.
<ikonia> I liked it better when she just wanted an issue resolved and could ask the correct people
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (nb0qlk appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (oihjem appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (43))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (ihqo23 appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (18))
<Anastasius> Hi gang.  I was wondering if anyone could tell me if I'm banned in any namespace channels I don't know about.
<rww> Anastasius: no idea about the namespace in general, but as far as ubottu-tracked channels go...
<rww> @bansearch Anastasius
<rww> (this usually takes a bit)
<Anastasius> h00k: Congrats on the wedding, btw.
<ubottu> Match: *!*@unaffiliated/anastasius by Flannel in #ubuntu-offtopic on Jul 10 2011 23:55:54 (ID: 41672)
<ubottu> Match: Anastasius!*@* by maco in #ubuntu-women on Sep 27 2010 00:32:05 (ID: 28821)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@unaffiliated/anastasius by tonyyarusso in #ubuntu-release-party on Oct 10 2010 21:07:57 (ID: 29404)
<rww> (last one is wrong, ubottu left the channel before the banlist was cleared)
<Anastasius> Okay, cool.  Thanks.
<Anastasius> I don't suppose that -offtopc one can be lifted.
<Anastasius> +i
<rww> I'm not lifting it. I can try to poke you when Flannel's around if you want to talk about it with him.
<Anastasius> I'll keep that in mind.
<Anastasius> Anyway, have a pleasant evening, friends.  (and... um... others)
<Myrtti> [12:47] < TrevGamingRIg> Get paid via paypal or gift cards to watch videos, offers, surveys, submit emails ect. http://t.co/ivZVyhf , have any questions just ask me :)
<ubottu> theadmin called the ops in #ubuntu (trevgamingrig is spamming)
<Myrtti> I wish ops stuff were easier to do on my mobile
<Tm_T> no such nick online anymore
<Tm_T> I wonder if it got shot down
<Myrtti> [12:47] ~~~TrevGamingRIg [~kvirc@50.51.23.137]
<Myrtti> perraps
<jpds> Myrtti: There's an app for that.
<jpds> Tm_T: No, it just left.
<Myrtti> jpds: magic android keyboard for irssi usage? lolwhatwhere
<Myrtti> ;-)
<jpds> Myrtti: Swype?
<Tm_T> jpds: left the channel, but network?
<Myrtti> doesnt autofill hostmasks for me
<Myrtti> swype, that is
<jpds> Tm_T: Channel.
<Tm_T> ye, I was talking about the network (:
<bazhang> weird. got one of those PM's from the bot, even though I had already removed the +q
<bazhang> <theadmin> banished: We don't support Microsoft products at all... You know
<bazhang> thought skype was in partner repos
<Pici> It is.
<Pici> !info skype partner
<ubottu> skype (source: skype): VOIP and instant messaging client. In component main, is extra. Version 2.2.0.35-0maverick1 (partner), package size 23029 kB, installed size 29200 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<bazhang> theadmin offering some weird advice of late
<popey> what about microsoft mice and keyboards?
<bazhang> don't they mostly work out of the box?
<popey> the extra buttons usually dont
<bazhang> my insane Acer kb made for MS everything little key and button works
<bazhang> though many I have no idea what they do, until after I have pressed them
<Pici> My microsoft wireless keyboard is very annoying.  The F keys are very short and theres not enough space between esc and f1
<ikonia> how annoying is that
<ikonia> "are you running Ubuntu?" "yes", then the question starts "I am running Debian SID"
<ikonia> or lenny
<bazhang> very
<topyli> while i was checking out gnome 3, i learned something about new debian users. they install stable, then swiftly upgrade all the way to sid, then start pinning stuff from experimental because of their higher version numbers
<topyli> or just downloading packages and dpkg'ing them in
<topyli> then they're afraid of joining #debian-next because people might expect them to know stuff. instead, they join #debian and try hard to pretend they're running stable. in order to do that, they have to pretend to be even more ignorant than they are
<bazhang> ouch!
<topyli> end result: not a single problem is solved, and they reinstall, or come (back) to ubuntu
<bazhang> recommending kde4 to be used on a slow system?
<topyli> (me, stereotyping? moi? never!)
<bazhang> <girlygirl>
<bazhang> some odd advice from him/her
<topyli> depends on how slow, but it does work ok
<bazhang> recommending kde4 over lxde/openbox seems odd though
<topyli> oh absolutely
<bazhang> <b0ot> coz_, schnuffle it doesn't appear that this system has apt-get... is that possible?
<bazhang> I've heard of removing python, but this?
<ikonia> it's possible to remove it, but not not have it
<bazhang> ah tab complete, it's there
<Pici> I've seen a few people with VPSes say that they don't have apt-get, although their providers claim that Ubuntu is installed.
<popey> I was thinking about VPSs myself
<ikonia> be tough to not have apt on it
<popey> some omit it if they do deployment via a panel
<Pici> Sounds painful.
<ikonia> they should be punished
<jpds> ikonia: Real people use dselect.
<rww> topyli: just because /you/ do that, doesn't mean we all do. some of us like squeeze thankyouverymuch.
<rww> jpds: you are a bad person who says bad things :(
<jpds> rww: No.
<rww> jpds: dselect is indwelt by demons :(
<Pici> demon select
<rww> repent of your sins and profess faith in aptitude, the one true package management interface
<jrib> finally a voice of reason
<Myrtti> aptitude ♥
<mneptok> rww: <whisper>i enabled squeeze backports</whisper>
<Myrtti> oh good grief
<genii-around> It's not the stiletto heels, really, it's the new carpet.
<Myrtti> ubuntu and mint are compatible, right.
<oCean> slack-m: hi
<slack-m> i know why im banned
<slack-m> im sorry, you can leave me banned
<slack-m> it really was an accident
<slack-m> but until i make a new script it might happen again
<slack-m> if you have like some kinda notes/file just leave me banned, and ill come back when i fix it
<Pici> slack-m: We prefer not to leave stale bans active, perhaps if you could share what you're doing we could understand better.
<Pici> slack-m: Perhaps if you didn't join #ubuntu until you fix your script it would be better.
<slack-m> Pici, yea, the problem is, what happens is i keep forgetting to remove ubuntu and freenode from my normal irc client and then i spam to the gaming networks(its not for making money or anything like that, they all play the game im talking about and its to organize games) and it comes here accidently
<topyli> slack-m: um, if you remove those channels from your autojoin list, they shouldn't magically come back. which client are you using?
<slack-m> topyli, hahahahahhaha, i know, lol. I just hate editing the list.
<topyli> well you should edit it. it's not fair to use us to babysit your irc client
<slack-m> topyli, I'm not laughing at you, I'm just laughing at the thought 'omg my irc client is possesed!'
<slack-m> topyli, ok, ill go do it now
<topyli> thanks
<slack-m> fixed
<topyli> thanks
<topyli> so who banned you? i'm not a operator in #ubuntu :)
<Pici> I think it was rww
<topyli> alright. when he regains consciousness, he can lift the ban. or any #ubuntu op can try if the reason is this clear
 * Pici thinks it is
<topyli> slack-m: anyway, if there is nothing else, you can /part this channel, we'll handle the ban, and you can join #ubuntu when you're certain that your bot won't make any noise in there
<slack-m> i wont anymore
<slack-m> i removed these channels
<slack-m> from autojoin
<topyli> oh so we should actually get on with removing the ban then and let *you* in :)
<Pici> topyli: I removed the bam.
<Pici> bam! no more ban
<topyli> yay! go Pici!
<Myrtti> slack-m: hello?
<slack-m> hello
<Myrtti> was there anything else?
<slack-m> Nope
<slack-m> Just chillin
<Myrtti> please note the no-idling policy on the channel :-) we try to keep the channel clear for one case at a time
<slack-m> ahh, ok, ttyl
<slack-m> ty again <3
<Myrtti> ♥
#ubuntu-ops 2011-08-03
<rww> yay, one less rww ban.
<elky> im not convinced he understands.
<IdleOne> @mark #ubuntu The_magI (~crap@c-24-128-51-169.hsd1.ma.comcast.net) onjoin spam/flooding.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<elky> !staff plz to clean up your blasted offtopic channel
<ubottu> elky: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<elky> !staff | plz to clean up your blasted offtopic channel
<ubottu> plz to clean up your blasted offtopic channel: hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<rww> someone proficient in such things should probably decode wildbat in #ubuntu's command
<rww> although it looks like line noise, so probably just a regex or perl or something
<Flannel> Looks like a regexp to me.  And now you've got my decyphering what its for. :P
<elky> jayne, can you refer to the #defocus scrollback for about half an hour ago. the bit where they are plotting the trolling of ubuntu channels
<jayne> elky: that seems to be about when card decided it didn't like me anymore
<jayne> iow... there's not much there for me besides a questionable comment about #u-w
<elky> jayne, i think kloeri may have already looked, and the main culprit pinged out a bit ago
<elky> before that, they were discussing trolling -offtopic
<kloeri> yeah, that's all stopped as far as I'm concerned
<ubottu> llutz_ called the ops in #ubuntu (marcusdavidus trolling)
<nit-wit> could we get a user bumped on #ubuntu, they are intoxicated and bragging about specific illegal use.
<elky> nit-wit, i'm there and trying to get sense out of them
<nit-wit> elky, no problem thanks.
<bazhang> thought marcusdavidus was banned
<elky> oh, he's a known issue?
<popey> i recall the name, yes
<topyli> he's been an issue in -ot iirc
<Pici> waxrose is asking me to ban him from #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> why ?
<Pici> Aparrently he says that he can't stop himself from joining when bored and hes wasting his own time.
<ikonia> this is the utter childish nonsense that shows the channel has the wrong people in it
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Tabmopp appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (18))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (18))
<Pici> I'm not going to ban unless someone else agrees to it.  I think these ban-on-requests are silly.
<Tm_Tr> Pici: I agree
<Tm_Tr> on that being silly
<ikonia> Pici: fully concur
<h00k> this guy does too
<h00k> in reading the backlog
<ikonia> ?
<h00k> we're not personal-control police.
<h00k> ikonia: (meaning I concur)
<ikonia> ah
<h00k> although, we are, but...not...it's different.
<jrib> man how could that have ever been a helpful response...
<ikonia> which one ?
<jrib> ikonia: "what computer?"  "Desktop"
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> hello GirlyGirl
<GirlyGirl> Yesterday, I accidently posted something in #ubuntu-women-project instead of #ubuntu-women by mistake. I was wondering if a certain line could be removed at the log at
<GirlyGirl> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/08/02/%23ubuntu-women-project.html because its a bit embarassing
<GirlyGirl> The exact line
<GirlyGirl> A bit near to tears right now. So I went to buy my first car today, a lovely purple 07 Toyota Yaris. As I pulled out of the ex owner's driveway onto the street my stiletto shoe got wedged in the carpet and I couldn't brake fast enough; I slammed into a van in front of me. My first accident ever. The car still runs and I'm fine but the front looks mushed up. I can't believe it I never had an accident in my parents co
<ikonia> sorry, we don't change the logs
<GirlyGirl> ok thanks anyway guess its an embarassing record no one sees I hope
<GirlyGirl> bye
<ikonia> sorry
<Tm_T> uh, repeating it on another logged channel...
<h00k> er
 * h00k now reads the log
<ikonia> it's only that the user crashed her car, it's not a big deal
<jrib> I can't drive with anything but shoes... barefoot or sandals I don't feel safe
<mneptok> i always wear boots with reenforced toes when driving my car. my motorcycle i ride barefoot.
<mneptok> wait ...
<mneptok> brb. moar coffee.
<jrib> ew coffee
<h00k> jrib: doing it wrong
<jrib> I hate the taste of coffee and beer :D
<h00k> more for me!
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Tabmopp appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (njankler appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (hjwe appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (dnqwel appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<h00k> oohboy.
<Tm_T> yes?
<h00k> ^ just that.
<oCean> makes me sad
<ikonia> hello vaster
<vaster> HI
<ikonia> how can we help you ?
<ikonia> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> @btlogin
<vaster> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<vaster> damn
<vaster> lol
<ikonia> vaster: can we help you ?
<vaster> ikonia: sure
<vaster> http://a0.twimg.com/profile_images/910547532/Snapshot_of_me_1.png
<ikonia> vaster: what's up ?
<vaster> is this you ikonia?
<vaster> just curious
<ikonia> vaster: no
<ikonia> vaster: is there something you need from us regarding the ubuntu core channels ?
<vaster> no, i just saw you flip on that guy for saying ubuntu sucks, and forwarded him here
<vaster> i was really hoping i could watch you throw one of your famous autistic fits in here, since they are so enjoyable to watch
<vaster> :P
<ikonia> vaster: ok, so if you don't need anything, please leave this channel as we keep it for issue resolution
<vaster> if I don't, will you flip out? because like i said, #wrongplanet has nothing on you, son
<vaster> auuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuutism
<vaster> w00
<vaster> lets all flip out and do free tech support for a fortune 500 company
<vaster> w00
<vaster> * ikonia sets ban on *!*@2001:470:b1ee:ee:ff:ab:34:cf
<vaster> * ChanServ removes channel operator status from ikonia
<Pici> cz?
<ikonia> ?
<Pici> nm
<oCean> nm?
<genii-around> Czechoslovakia
<Pici> genii-around: I know, just was joking around.
<oCean> nl!
<charlie-tca> cz nm nl . Is cy next?
<Pici> sigh
<Pici> 14:32:48 <aj00200> Is there any software to make autotune music?
<Myrtti> lolwhat
<Myrtti> someone has that as a nick?
 * Myrtti rubs her eyes
<Pici> which, what>?
<Myrtti> vittu
<ikonia> is that a bad nick to have ?
<Myrtti> well, it's the most popular and used cussword in Finland, refers to female anatomy
<Pici> Google said it was our 'f' word.
<ikonia> ooh
<Myrtti> basically yes
<maco> sounds like the c-word from "refers to female anatomy"
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> as a literal translation
<ikonia> looks like a generic indian word
<ikonia> coming from .fi - so he knows what it means
<Myrtti> the person comes from .fi domain, so...
<ikonia> maybe worth talking to him then
<Myrtti> already asked
<Pici> I could rate the translation on google.com to 'not helpful',  I suppose
<ikonia> ahh cool, any response
<Myrtti> oh god it really grates my eyes to see others address him
<Myrtti> ikonia: no
<Pici> I'd say mute until they change their nick, but you can't change your name when you're muted.
<Myrtti> exactly
<ikonia> I didn't know that
<ikonia> make sense though
<Myrtti> jiltdil: hi, can we help you somehow?
<jiltdil> not at all :)
<IdleOne> Please don't idle in here
<IdleOne> vittu: ikonia will be with you in a minute.
<Myrtti> vittu, could you please change your nickname to something else?
<ikonia> maybe best if Myrtti speask to vittu as the translation
<ikonia> thanks Myrtti
<topyli> Myrtti: that sounds like something someone on the street would actually say :(
<vittu> sorry it was just my username at my computer, not mean to offend anyone
<Myrtti> we have people on our channels from different countries and agegroups and we try to keep the discussion civil and fit for all
<miksu> done deal
<Myrtti> thanks
<knome> (there's still the username + realname)
<miksu> no probs mate
<Myrtti> knome: good call
<miksu> just a sec
<Myrtti> miksu: please change them atleast for when you next use IRC
<miksu> haven't used xchat for a while
<Myrtti> if not already now
<knome> i suppose for them to update you need to reconnect :)
<miksu> sure :)
<Myrtti> knome: indeed, which is why I'm not so worried about them at the moment, just as long I don't need to gauge my eyes out and wash them with Fairy when he is referred to :-D
<knome> hehe
<miksu> ok, i'll log off and change those cause no idea how to change those in chat for now
<miksu> ok, done deal dudes
<Myrtti> ♥
<Pici> ikonia: damn, you're fast.
<ikonia> I was actually slow as I double read it to make sure what I was reading was right
<oCean> wow
<oCean> I *just* removed that ban
<Pici> ugh
<oCean> 2 seconds after I removed, he joined
<ikonia> banned from wikipedia-en and about to dig his own grave in #freenode
<ikonia> along with his chum FEKAL_MATTER
<ikonia> why do people say that "I've asked in the right channel and it's dead" when they haven't even joined it
<ikonia> hello nit-wit
<ikonia> I'm sorry I had to forward you to this channel, however your atitude to reasonable requests in #ubuntu was unacceptable
<ikonia> nit-wit: if someone is an operator or not, you don't talk to people like that in any of the ubuntu channels
<nit-wit> I was just banned from #ubuntu without the mod identifying when asked if they were a mod, many regular users just direct when it is not their job, it gets rather tiresome when ou are just trying to help, even if it may be off topic, it can get the othe removed quickly and happy.
<ikonia> it's a reasonable request to ask someone to keep to the channel topic, anyone can make it
<ikonia> nit-wit: a regular user can request you keep to the channel topic
<ikonia> they don't deserve to be spoken to as you did
<nit-wit> ikonia, fuck you myou are going beyond your duties.
<ikonia> ok, then this conversation is over
<oCean> oh my
<mrmist> for context, agenty just picked up a +q in ##windows for offtopicness.
<Pici> mrmist: thanks.
<ubottu> broder called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<ubottu> In ubottu, EgyParadox said: !whicharch is If your memory usage exceeds 4GB, then 64-bit is for you for more information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit#Which%20is%20Better%20-%2032%20or%2064%20Bits?
<LjL> !64bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64%20Processors and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<LjL> !no 64bit is <reply> AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. Consider using 64-bit if your memory ussage exceeds 4GB. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> !whicharch is <alias> 64bit
<ubottu> I'll remember that, LjL
<ubottu> In ubottu, EgyParadox said: !konqueror is <alias> browsers
<LjL> !konqueror
<LjL> !konqueror is <alias> browsers
<ubottu> I'll remember that, LjL
<ubottu> In ubottu, EgyParadox said: !thunderbird is <reply> Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation), Thunderbird is the default mail client starting 11.10. To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<funkyHat> The solution in that forum thread doesn't look that great
<funkyHat> Having said that, I just tried launching sensible-browser and epiphany came up, then I tried x-www-browser and opera came up. This is despite my having firefox set as the default browser in gnome (I know x-www-browser is just handled by alternatives, but that still isn't great)
<funkyHat> Ah. looks like xdg-open is what I was looking for
<ubottu> In ubottu, EgyParadox said: !browser is <reply> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary) for more information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsers
<funkyHat> Perhaps I'll file some bugs tomorrow
<funkyHat> I'll probably just melt instead though
<ubottu> In ubottu, EgyParadox said: !cupsd is <alias> cups
<ubottu> In ubottu, EgyParadox said: !emulator is Emulators enable you to run software another operating system/hardware for more information about running Windows games check: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Emulators
<ubottu> In ubottu, EgyParadox said: !3g is For 3G hardware information check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G
<ubottu> In ubottu, EgyParadox said: !usbmodem is <alias> 3g
#ubuntu-ops 2011-08-04
<jpds> Jesus, this zteam guy is random.
<bazhang> * FloodBot3 sets mode +q #ubuntu CatFish!*@*
<bazhang> presumably since the floodbots are opped, and he does not know he is already +q
<bazhang> though I did tell him in PM
<bazhang> <dinesh_> advise how to install 64bit printer in 643bit.. its in rpm mode
<ikonia> I didn't see that
<jrib> me too
<jrib> I think I have space for it in ~/ubuntu_quotes though
<bazhang> * [BusyLittleBee] (~kvirc@1.152.185.254): Hiiii   some odd statements
<Pici> <?BusyLittleBee> RAID is a form of backup
<popey> GNNNN
<bazhang> <AlexDevilLX> Hey, can i make SSH WEB CLIENT?
<ikonia> wasn't he asking about this yesterday ? popey pointed him at some apps
<popey> i suggested shellinabox
<ikonia> yes, that's right
<jrib> anyone know of an existing factoid that deals with disabling services?  I'm answering this question too often
<jussi> jrib: disabling services?
<jrib> jussi: like stopping apache from starting on boot
<jussi> oh yeah
<jussi> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<jussi> like that one?
<jrib> yes, that will do :)
<jussi> :)
 * jrib hates editing factoids :/
 * Pici likes editing factoids
<jrib> hmm, this may become too long...
<jrib> !-bum
<ubottu> bum is <alias> boot - added by Seveas on 2006-06-19 15:19:39
<jussi> jrib: you may want to unalias bum from boot
<jussi> let boot deal with actual booting, and bum with services
<jrib> 1) http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting needs to be added    2) some instructions for pre-natty versions  and would be nice for 3) sysv-rc-conf to be mentioned
<jrib> ok requesting some help....
<jrib> for !boot:
<jrib> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Smart Boot Manager: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto - See also !grub, !dualboot, and !services for starting processes at boot
<jrib> for !services/!bum:
<jrib> To add/remove startup services: if your service is not using an upstart script (no init script in /etc/init), you can use the package 'bum' (gui) or 'sysv-rc-conf (terminal).  If your service is using upstart, see http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting (pre-natty versions: edit the script and add "never" as a start condition) - To add your own startup scripts:
<jrib> use /etc/rc.local
<jrib> or maybe I'll just link !services to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto and work on that wiki page
<jrib> then we could keep it as just !boot
<jrib> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<jrib> hmm
<Gary> oh the shame
<genii-around> Of baguettes?
<Gary> of the inuendo
<genii-around> Pici: Thanks, just got back to computer and was gonna do the same thing in 3k
<genii-around> in #k rather
<Pici> ugh
<genii-around> Wasn't there some other ikonia-clone before?
<Pici> People are so stupid.
<genii-around> Thats why so many scams work, sadly. Send me some money so i can bribe the bank officials in Nigeria! Etc
<Pici> ikonia: sorry for all the hilights in #ubuntu.  I tried, but it was no use.
<jrib> OMG watt did ikonia du?
<jrib> so who does these things anyway, seems like it's the same individual/group?
<Pici> Probably.
 * h00k sighs
<Pici> Are people really this dumb?
<h00k> Apparently
<Pici> I'm speechless here.
<LjL> [18:18:09] <LjL> i'll assume for a moment that you're genuine. you may or may not have noticed that it wasn't ikonia spamming #freenode, but "ikonia10" or something. that's someone who has nothing to do with ikonia. they spammed #ubuntu as well.
<LjL> [18:18:43] <Champion03> Oh.
<LjL> [18:18:44] <Champion03> My bad.
<Flannel> What a dope.
<genii-around> freenode staffers come in through a gateway now?
<Pici> The bot spammed in #freenode, I think thats what they were referring to.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<maco> eh we'll see if that ban works
<LjL> maco: how about making it a mute and using ikonia??!*@* instead
<maco> oh right. ?? forgot about those
<maco> but why not ban?
<LjL> maco: because hopefully with a mute they won't realize they're not spamming ;)
<maco> oh
<maco> ok done
<Myrtti> watch out at #u
<Myrtti> something is brewing
<h00k> yep
<Myrtti> FFGY3 and iridium
<Myrtti> or atleast ffgy3
<h00k> iridium may be okay
<Myrtti> may
<h00k> The trolling appears successful
<Myrtti> indeed
<h00k> is #ubuntu-beginners still around?
<oCean> Myrtti: must be lars t
<oCean> thela that is
<Myrtti> I don't really care, I wasn't planning to reply anyway
<Myrtti> I can't understand the question for one
<oCean> many many bans for this exact behaviour
<Myrtti> h00k: ssh client is installed by default
<Myrtti> ssh is a virtual package that has the server as well
<oCean> back as derblaster
<Myrtti> too bad can't speak :->
<oCean> h00k: that is lars too I think
<h00k> oCean: Yeah, I'm kinda watching
<h00k> oCean: you win.
<oCean> hehe
<oCean> little lag there
<rww> same here
<oCean> I said 'there'
<oCean> :p
<oCean> But I also meant here
<ubottu> RoAkSoAx called the ops in #ubuntu-server ()
<rww> perhaps I should leave opping to oCean today :P
<oCean> hehe, I'm about to leave, so the floor is yours
<rww> holy crap. did we get spammed a lot recently or something?
<rww> I disappear for a few days and all of a sudden Floodbots have 52 bans/quiets set.
<h00k> rww: yeah.
<h00k> rww: we're having bots/spammers/whatever join, saying they're ikonia, and telling everyone to join #ubuntu. They're hitting a bunch of channels
<rww> that ikonia, he's such a card
<h00k> HI I AM RWW JOIN #RWW-IS-AWESOME THANKS
<oCean> please rww, stop spamming
<oCean> :)
<oCean> ^^ we get those in #u too, from users from other channels, asking ikonia to stop
<rww> hah
<h00k> that just happened.
<rww> yeah, they used to do that with #freenode
<h00k> they were doing that in #freenode, #debian, etc
<h00k> today
<oCean> On the upside, we haven't seen lars in about 30 minutes
<rww> yeah, I see some of his ISP's addresses in that list too :P
<oCean> I'm out. See ya
 * rww offers staff a cookie for that k-line
<h00k> hey, that was quick.
<h00k> I still await the day when Backtrack decides to change their xchat autologin channel from #ubuntu to proper #backtrack-linux
<h00k> so, that's what /af does on autobleh
<topyli> h00k: reporting a bug helped with some other distro
<topyli> what's this educational spanish ubuntu derivative?
<h00k> I wonder why it's trying to op me in here
<topyli> what is it?
<h00k> say /af [nickname]
<h00k> banforwards to here
<h00k> /af lalalala
<h00k> /af lalalala_851
<h00k> autobleh, irssi
<h00k> einovatia@189.216.254.4 appears to be lalalala
<Myrtti> I'll kickban both soon
<h00k> taken care of.
<Myrtti> left einovatia tho
<Myrtti> ok
<Myrtti> nvm
<h00k> got it :)
<h00k> lalalala, /16
<h00k> bah/
<h00k> hello, einovatia01. Do you understand why you were removed from #ubuntu?
<einovatia01> h00k, now yeah
<einovatia01> i was trying to use a php client
<einovatia01> i didnt know whats going on
<h00k> einovatia01: please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots regarding the Bot policy, and approved bots
<einovatia01> let me remove it
<einovatia01> that thing isnt a bot, is a web client
<einovatia01> i didnt know that was sending message
<einovatia01> the truth... i wasnt expecting that
<einovatia01> really sorry
<h00k> einovatia01: there are other places to play with those, but I don't know offhand, but please don't bring them into #ubuntu* namespace channels again
<h00k> 16:31 <    lalalala_851 > dsdad
<h00k> 16:31 <        lalalala > dsdad
<h00k> specifically ;)
<einovatia01> oh, i see
<einovatia01> thanks, really sorry
<einovatia01> will not happen again :)
<h00k> !guidelines > einovatia01
<ubottu> einovatia01, please see my private message
<h00k> Check these over for a few minutes to make sure you understand the rules before I'll remove the ban
<einovatia01> sure, no problem
<einovatia01> i've stopped them, guess... let me see if is really out
<h00k> einovatia01: they're out, I have removed them
<einovatia01> of the server
<einovatia01> not just the channel
<h00k> einovatia01: of the channel, is where I removed them from
<einovatia01> they was garbage of the script
<einovatia01> yeah, and i think i removed them of the server
<einovatia01> that nicks are garbage of the web client
<lalalala_851> ok, they are really out of the server
<lalalala_851> i'm leaving
<lalalala_851> really sorry for the trouble
<h00k> ...
<h00k> lalalala_851: clearly, they're not
<lalalala_851> i've changed into the nicks to verify
<lalalala_851> hmmm
<h00k> lalalala_851: you can also /whois [nickname] here, which is better than spamming with nickname changes
<lalalala_851> truth, i didn't know
<lalalala_851> h00k, i think all them are gone...
<h00k> lalalala_851: also, a protip, please understand what you're doing when you 'play' with scripts/bots
<h00k> lalalala_851: also, where it's acceptable to have them
<h00k> lalalala_851: I removed your ban, you can rejoin #ubuntu.
<lalalala_851> h00k, Ok, i understand and accept. Really sorry
<lalalala_851> thanks
<h00k> lalalala_851: Have a good morning/day/afternoon/evening, wherever you are
<lalalala_851> h00k, afternoon here. Same for you :)
 * h00k shrugs
<h00k> it appeared to be an honest mistake
<h00k> and with that, I have to run
<topyli> yeah. if it happens again, we will give them a LUMIPESU
<bazhang> * Cydd (~ahhhhhhhh@unaffiliated/cydd) has joined #ubuntu   <---- bansearch says still banned
<ubottu> In ubottu, EgyParadox said: !vsftpd is <alias> ftp
<ubottu> In ubottu, EgyParadox said: !vsftpd is <alias> ftpd
#ubuntu-ops 2011-08-05
<rww> h00k: Conditions under which you can banforward from one channel to another on freenode: 1) you are currently opped in both channels, or 2) you are opped in the source channel and the destination channel is +F. autobleh attempts to op you in both channels to fulfil (1).
<rww> (#ubuntu-ops is +F)
<rww> Heh, eir-ubottu's getting thrown straight into #ubuntu? I would have expected #ubuntu-offtopic or some other less intense channel that wouldn't mind breakage so much :P
<elky> rww if it goes in -ot, we'll probably start trying to make it break.
<rww> Perhaps the bots team secretly agrees with me and plans to make it break by removing all of #ubuntu's bans :3
<rww> but my problematic sense of humor aside, I'm glad it's happening :)
<rww> any particular reason not to remove all those +q nick!*@* set by FloodBot? I assume the users involved are either banned by IP or k-lined :\
<elky> they shouldn't be there longer than a week, but afaik nobody in the bots team has figured a way to check this or something
<elky> oh, misread
<rww> sorry, I veered onto a different topic
<elky> you might notice that some of them are strings which are not welcome, or are symbolic "this person is  banned here but is hard to actually keep out"
<rww> they're owned by FloodBot, and are thus automatic ;)
<rww> cute, I can't find them in BT :\
<rww> anyways, the only ones I consider objectionable out of http://paste.debian.net/hidden/181b1c61/ are the ikonia* ones, and maco already covered that with a wildcard +q
 * rww really doubts we can mute every misspelled permutation of staffer nicks
<elky> the ikonia ones are a bit too specific given the pattern they're banning. just get rid of all those
<rww> done
<rww> oops, missed two
<h00k> rww: ah, that's what it is
<rww> h00k: it's another one of those ircd-seven things that people don't tend to know :)
<h00k> rww: :d
<rww> ps, yes, I know I'm opped in #ubuntu. I'm looking through the ban list for removal candidates again and don't feel like spamming the channel with +-o
<h00k> HEY rww, you know you're opped in #ubuntu?
<elky> can we just ban that isp? :P
<rww> I keep awesome ideas like that for #ubuntu-offtopic, sorry.
<rww> my rationale behind that ban is that keeping bans on lars's dynamic IPs is pointless, but having one for "you're evading this ban" is nice, so we may as well make one that catches him at least some of the time and is informative
<rww> and then continue spamming banlist with him when he slips through and leave them for rww to clean up when he changes hostnames :P
<elky> you seem to enjoy it so
<h00k> apparently
<h00k> I was tempted to /opme, /deop rww, /deopme
<h00k> but decided not to
<rww> some people count the number of steps in staircases or separate out M&M colors. I fix banlists :(
<elky> h00k, he would have made you do the banlist cleaning instead
<rww> elky: I hope you're appreciating, btw, that I'm keeping my definition of "removable ban" far, far away from UW :P
<h00k> elky: :(
<elky> rww, it probably needs reviewing, there'll be some multiples
<rww> although that's mainly because it's rather easy to get on my "go away forever" list by trolling there
<elky> hehe
<elky> i can see several removables just at a quick glance. don't have time right now though
<rww> It's not a huge concern. Unlike #ubuntu, that channel's scheduled to fill its banlist in years, not months.
<rww> actually, it's not really a concern at all
<rww> alrighty, #ubuntu's down below 70% again, I'm done for the day
<Flannel> down to 70%?  You'll never get anywhere in life by shooting for average!
<rww> Flannel: elky didn't like my plan for... more notable reductions :P
<Flannel> rww: nuke the banlist from orbit?
<rww> yes
<elky> rww, clean banlists make it easier to keep track of who is actually banned
<rww> I for one think we should give Bacta and r00t4rd3d a second chance, anyway. Perhaps they have become productive and pleasant members of society by now.
<rww> (j/k)
<bazhang> should program the floodbots to kick upon those
<bazhang> ...
<IdleOne> that would start the inevitable "I didn't get a warning" argument
<bazhang> "so sensitive"
<rww> IdleOne: !nowarning is <reply> The terms of service and IRC Guidelines you were linked to upon joining the channel constitute a warning about how to behave correctly. Your failure to read those guidelines is not a failing of the channel operators.
<rww> :3
<IdleOne> that solves it.
<bazhang> s/failing/failure/
<IdleOne> Now to get someone to approve having the bots kick on lmgtfy links
<rww> nah, that's what trigger.pl is for
<rww> it has been alleged that the r in rww stands for Robotic :P
<IdleOne> heh
<rww> I just had a mental image of me autokicking ubottu for replying to !test | lmgtfy.com
 * rww shelves that idea
<rww> LjL: Please examine your #ubuntu scrollback and figure out why +q Avinash_Sonawane!*@* and +q resc_user_2169!*@* weren't automatically removed when those users stopped failing at Enter usage.
<rww> IdleOne: it's best to put the technical overview URL instead of a download server link so that 1) people can download flavors other than Ubuntu and Server, 2) people get the usual warnings about it being a developer snapshot.
<rww> in #ubuntu+1's topic, that is
<IdleOne> go ahead :)
<rww> also the usual known issues and other notes that nobody reads >.>
<bazhang> I read them
<bazhang> QED, I'm a nobody
<knome> can somebody look after painkiller in #xubuntu? i need to go, and i'm not sure how this will end
<knome> looks like he's silent now, but for reference, he has been really thick (need to tell several times to do something), pasting multiline stuff and also used the f-word once
<yagoo> there a reason for oCean to act like a troll?
<yagoo> I can suggest google search results if it helps out people.
<yagoo> no need to act rude oCean.
<oCean> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<oCean> See?
<yagoo> just for the other ops see how you are acting out there.
<yagoo> I did not say "google it"
<yagoo> let all the other ops see in here how you love to troll in there..
<yagoo> not helpful on your part.
<yagoo> no thank you.
<yagoo> "lotuspsychje, (try google: list of webcam secutity software site:wikipedia.org)"
<yagoo> good bye
<IdleOne> yagoo: sometimes even the most useful hints on what to google is not helpful to someone who just does'nt have the "fu"...err forget it. oCean stop trolling
<oCean> I was typing something along those lines, but he parted
<oCean> krazykrivda> unop: trying to exploit a script that I cannot edit to achieve rooting a device
<Tm_T> aww
<bazhang> * [DeltaEpsilon] (~jiojiojio@82-170-138-20.ip.telfort.nl): ijijojojjoj    Ginbuntu ?
<bazhang> <Nonicks> how can I open a program with notepad as a root?
<bazhang> notepad?
<bazhang> thought that was a windows app
<jussi> bazhang: probably a user using the name "notepad" as a generic descriptive word.
<bazhang> jussi, no, he said he saw it on his system, probably with his wine install
<bazhang> he's a -cn user as well btw
<jussi> oh. well could be I guess.
<bazhang> wine--->programs--accessories yep
<jussi> ahh, well that explains it
<bazhang> he was trying "sudo vim" in -cn
<bazhang> oh yay crossposting
<bazhang> * CatFish (~CatFish@2001:5c0:1400:a::975) has joined #ubuntu
<bazhang> is banned but still able to join
<LjL> i don't see the ban
<oCean> 42333 removed by rww
<bazhang> argh
<oCean> in his last-night removing frenzy
<bazhang> troll detected
<jpds> bazhang: That's my line.
<bazhang> jpds, hehe
<bazhang> Ryan___ is giving some odd advice
<jpds> http://tinyurl.com/6jnf64o
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> <yagoo> rumba, u need to alias eth0 to r8169 with modprobe conf file
<bazhang> sounds really wrong
<bazhang> <yagoo> rumba, rtfm
<bazhang> ban forward imo
<oCean> agree
<bazhang> some very odd advice, arguing, and then very aggressively outside the code of conduct
<oCean> and then left?
<bazhang> immediately thereafter
<Pici> Thats what ryan__ did too
<bazhang> <skymind0> but there is not hacking tools on Ubuntu
<oCean> forward set
<bazhang> ionite is asking the same questions over and over
<bazhang> now in #kubuntu , earlier crossposting there and #ubuntu
<bazhang> * [Guest84149] (3ebe330c@gateway/web/freenode/ip.62.190.51.12): 62.190.51.12 - http://webchat.freenode.net
<bazhang> seveaz?
<Pici> bazhang: bazhang irssi is telling me that hes in Cambridge, UK today.
<bazhang> Pici, okay, odd that there is the nick "seveas" already in the channel
<ikonia> wow, looks like I missed an evening of fun
<Pici> ikonia: Just seeing your hilights from yesterday?
<genii-around> ikonia spambots!
<ikonia> such sillyness
<Pici> It was crazy.
<h00k> ikonia: STOP SPAMMING NOW THANKS
<h00k> etc, etc.
<ikonia> such stupidity also that people saying "hey ikonia stop spamming" when it's come from a user using the nick ikonia21
<Pici> We had people dropping in #ubuntu just to say that.
<ikonia> not a massive deal, appreciate the effort though
<h00k> cause, you know, you can't /query or /msg, etc.
<Pici> ikonia: One person claimed it was controlled by you because "isn't Matt Darcy ikonia's name?"
<ikonia> I saw that genius thought process
<ikonia> the fact that it's in my real name field
<ikonia> I guess some people don't like having their internet contract terminated
<jrib> well if I ever want to spam I know to change my nick to jrib12
<jrib> :P
<ikonia> yes,
<h00k> genius idea, I bet nobody figures it out
<jrib> please remove that statement from logs, thanks
<ikonia> I've crashed my car,
<popey> :D
<popey> we were all thinking it
<h00k> yes, yes we were.
<ikonia> please remove my thought from the log
<bazhang> ikonia, are you OK? re: the crash
<ikonia> I need to post it in more logged channels
<ikonia> bazhang: it cost my 370GBP in the USA to get it fixed
<ikonia> bazhang: (I didn't really crash my car)
<bazhang> gedit via ssh?
<ikonia> ok, I'm off, got to setup my spam bot network for later.
 * genii-around sips his coffee and ponders the repercussions if everyone prepended their questions with !ask
<Pici> genii-around: It could make metabot's job a lot easier.
<popey> GNNNNNNNN
<h00k> UUU
<jrib> bazhang: his X is just a black screen and he has unsaved documents in gedit (but he can ssh)
<bazhang> jrib, ok thanks
<bazhang> lasers was using lmgtfy to retaliate against lucky711x earlier
 * jrib ponders lunch
 * oCean forgot lunch
<oCean> (~jorgito@213.37.138.156.dyn.user.ono.com):  Java IRC Hacks Bot
<oCean> jorge_> its not necessary say some words   he brought that ^bot? or something?
<bazhang> why is he asking if he's done it already?
<bazhang> and successfully "downgraded" twice?
<bazhang> <abn7575> lmao what ever man. someone commented on gnome. I said something. dont worry, ill leave though, dont want to bother you fine closed minded peoples. :) peace
<rww> bazhang: recommendation: don't rely on arguably-broken FloodBot behavior to keep users out for more than a day :P
<rww> (re: my highlight backlog)
<genii-around> bazhang: I should probably add #xubuntu back into my channel list....
<bazhang> genii-around, he's been asked to stop crossposting, but ignored
<sdhasu> whats wrong with saying fuck?
<sdhasu> fuck fuck fuck
<h00k> ubottu: tell sdhasu about CoC
<ubottu> sdhasu, please see my private message
<bazhang> !guidelines | sdhasu
<ubottu> sdhasu: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Pici> 13:04:16 <?[THC]AcidRain> Pici, im like a little high school kid in the public school system that smarts off to the teacher every so often knowing i can get away with it.
<h00k> :(
<rww> I'm entirely unsurprised to find that they have BT entries
<Myrtti> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<Myrtti> too fast
<rww> 3 people in it :(
<Pici> There are four lights
<Pici> oh dear
<genii-around> hence maybe the "please idle there patiently"
<h00k> go left
<Myrtti> universe, go surprise me
<neverblue> status of jpalmer ?
<neverblue> vacation ?
<Pici> neverblue: What?
<neverblue> whats up with jpalmer ?
<neverblue> haven't seen him in a few weeks
<Pici> neverblue: Why are you asking us?
<neverblue> he is an ops in ##windows and #ubuntu
<neverblue> figured some in here would know
<Pici> neverblue: He is not an op in #ubuntu
<neverblue> he -was-, wasn't he ?
<Pici> Never.
<neverblue> sorry, my mistake
<Pici> I don't even know who that is.
<jrib> same here
<Myrtti> anything else we can help you with, neverblue?
<jrib> neverblue: I'd suggest sending a memo as he'll likely get an e-mail
<neverblue> true, good point
<neverblue> Myrtti: sorry for disrupting :)
<Pici> odd.[B
<rww> @comment 42396 seanmc98 has been asked repeatedly to stop asking support questions in #ubuntu-offtopic and still is. Remove banforward once user has agreed to follow channel topic and listen to ops instead of /parting, coming back later, and ignoring them.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<rww> someone joined the channel and greeted ikonia. MUST BE A TROLL </paranoia>
<jrib> heh
<bazhang> <brianherman> anyone want to make a gnome2 fork with me?
<bazhang> not sure thats really a fork. more like a dead end
<rww> pretty much. as I've said elsewhere, KDE 3 continuations are a model for that
<LjL> you're a dead end
<Myrtti> I for one welcome all new users of Xubuntu :-P
<jrib> what's the difference between what people want from gnome and metacity with gnome applications?
<IdleOne>  FaTHeRBaDTouCH (~harold@CPE0026f3211c30-CM0026f3211c2d.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com)
<IdleOne> haven't we removed them for that nick before?
<bazhang> should have done
<bazhang> very offensive imo
#ubuntu-ops 2011-08-06
<bazhang> recommend installing 3.0 in natty augh
<bazhang> maahes quit message OK?
<bazhang> * maahes has quit (Quit: The angle of the dangle is directly proportionate to the heat of the meat, Provided that the mass of the ass is constant. |WeeChat 0.3.6-dev)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (snapperss appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<rww> alrighty, I'm clearing out the -read-topic banforwards. All the people on the victims list are stubbornly refusing to test themselves ;(
<rww> bazhang said hi to someone. MUST BE A TROLL </paranoia>
<bazhang> rww, thought it might be Ginbuntu, based on the recent comments and the ident
<rww> bazhang: we got bored and unbanned them, iirc
<bazhang> rww, ok
<rww> will keep an eye on them, though (and yes, it is them)
 * rww predicts imminant Seanmc98 sighting in here
<bazhang> theadmin seems confused about directly editing grub.cfg
<rww> (they're BF'd from #ubuntu-offtopic, but let's go the direct route.)
<Seanmc98|mobile> Hello rww?
<rww> Seanmc98|mobile: Thanks. I've been meaning to have a chat with you for a couple of days, glad I could catch you:
<Seanmc98|mobile> May I ask about what?
<rww> I'm typing :P
<bazhang> benonsoftware, asdjaputra need some help?
<rww> Seanmc98|mobile: In short, #ubuntu is for technical support questions about Ubuntu. #ubuntu-offtopic is not for technical support questions, period. I've noticed you asking non-Ubuntu questions in #ubuntu and asking support questions in #ubuntu-offtopic, and ignoring people telling you not to. This is going to stop now.
<asdjaputra> i can't be idle here, bazhang?
<Flannel> asdjaputra: We ask that you aren't, correct.
<bazhang> asdjaputra, please don't
<Seanmc98|mobile> Um ok? sorry
<asdjaputra> k
<rww> Seanmc98|mobile: Thanks. Please be aware that you're now on notice about this, so make sure to follow those guidelines.
<rww> That's all :)
<Seanmc98|mobile> Ok
<Seanmc98|mobile> And just for the record I use #ununtu-offtopic to ask people in there who might help seeing as how #ubuntu is always to busy
<rww> As I've said, do not do that.
<rww> If people in #ubuntu-offtopic want to offer support, they're in #ubuntu.
<Seanmc98|mobile> Ok
<Flannel> Hi os2mac
<Flannel> bye os2mac
<rww> jwheare [u2@gateway/web/irccloud.com/x-xhviwyrexqdkpeqa] => I idly wonder if ident UIDs for irccloud are in chronological order...
<Myrtti> eerie
<rww> indeed
<oCean> DASDAS is lars, let's see how this goes
<IdleOne> that's what I get for answering a question every six months in there
<IdleOne> get accused of making fun of people
<rww> stop making fun of me, IdleOne
<rww> !coc > IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne, please see my private message
<rww> very disrespectful :(
<IdleOne> rww: you wish
<oCean> hehe, this is how it goes in #u these days
<IdleOne> the trolls give half arsed advice and when they get corrected they get insulted?
<rww> it just occured to me. when summer vacation is happening, we complain about all the trolls on the channel. when school is in, we complain about all the classes that mass-join and start talking mongolian or whatever
<rww> also, I note that there are scenarios under which an upgrade from Jaunty is not possible. e.g. I have an ARM system that cannot be upgraded to karmic because Ubuntu dropped support for my architecture version :P
<rww> the solution to this problem, as with all Ubuntu problems, involves Debian netinstall ISO.
<IdleOne> heh
<rww> except for "I really miss yum", I guess
<oCean> here we go
<rww> why are we not kickbanning him for rampant ban evasion again?
<IdleOne> topily talked to him
<oCean> rww: you read topily's conversation?
<IdleOne> did topyli pastebin it?
<rww> oCean: no, I didn't. first I've heard of it.
<rww> irony: while failing to ask an actual question, LarsTorben factoids someone for not asking a question (even though they actually did).
<IdleOne> rww: those all lars?
<rww> no
<rww> I nuked the other Lars bans and replaced them with my ident+ISP one the other day
<rww> hrm, should probably check #ubuntu+1, come to think of it
<oCean> rww: are you sure you have all of them?
<rww> #ubuntu+1 doesn't have any on him. #ubuntu may have some IP or webchat ones
<oCean> let me check, I have some webchat ones
<rww> I just found a couple more, one sec
<oCean> oh, and maybe in#k
<oCean> in #k
<rww> #k I can't help with ;)
<rww> ok, that's all I see. there are probably others, but I don't feel like trawling BT :P
 * Myrtti watches
<bazhang> * [karni] (~mkarnicki@canonical/launchpad/karni): Michał Karnicki   <--- canonical employees get a pass on being offtopic?
<Myrtti> no they don't, but if we go on telling him on the channel what is wrong with his attitude, that is also offtopic
<bazhang> * Linux4UnMe (~kaddy@241.116.dsl.pth.iprimus.net.au)  <--- spam and quit
<topyli> Myrtti: +1 - pm is the way
<popey> I just asked Linux4UnMe not to spam #ubuntu and got some abuse
<Tm_T> kaddy again
<bazhang> * industrial (~industria@194.145.194.227) has left #ubuntu
<bazhang> bf?
<oCean> FaTHeRBaDTouC in pm
<oCean> I'm an ordained minister
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> Morning.
<oCean> hello
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> Can someone explain to me what exactly is offensive enough in my name to warrant this:
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> <oCean> hi there
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> <FaTHeRBaDTouCH> Morning.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> <oCean> would you mind changing your nick into something else?
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> <FaTHeRBaDTouCH> Yes I would.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> <oCean> That would be nice
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> <FaTHeRBaDTouCH> I'm an ordained minister
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH>  I've earned the title father
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH>  ty
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> <oCean> Others might interpret as very offensive
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> <FaTHeRBaDTouCH> Thats very open ended.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH>  You asking me to change my name is offensive to me.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> <oCean> True
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH>  Ok.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH>  I'll have to remove you from the channel if you are not willing to change it
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> <FaTHeRBaDTouCH> There is no abusive or hateful words in my name.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH>  I'm not being abusive in the channel.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> <oCean> Correct, but I find it offensive, I'm sure others do too. So this is your chance to change it
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> <FaTHeRBaDTouCH> I'm here looking for help and you're here doing....?
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH>  So you're pushing your religious views upon others?
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH>  What exactly is it you find offensive about my name?
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> <oCean> the moment to change your nick would be now. The place to discuss your removal is #ubuntu-ops
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> <FaTHeRBaDTouCH> I don't understand what you find offensive.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH>  I asked you what that was, ty for the courtesy of conversing with me.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH>  So now if I say that your name is offensive, does that mean you have to change it?
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> oCean, you're name is still offending me BTW
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> I'd like it noticed that all I did when I came into the channel was ask if anybody had experience with Funambol.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> I certainly didn't come to the room to be a troll like I'm being treated.
<oCean> Your nick has been noticed before, this is not the first time you use this nick. We have not discussed this with you previously, so I tried to do so
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> No it's not. Amazingly I have xirc.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> xirc comes into that room by default man.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> Probably so those with PROBLEMS can get HELP
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> not be ostracized because of a stupid name
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> a name which has no swearing or hateful words in it.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> If you have issues with priests man, thats your problem. Please don't make it everyones issue on their behalf.
<oCean> I think you very well understand why people might find it offensive
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> I think you're overstepping your authority.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> People can find alot of things offensive.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> That doesn't mean its going to change.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> Like I said your name is offensive to me.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> Does that mean you're going to change it to suit me?
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> This is  a big world outside of your monitor man.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> There*
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> Is there anybody else present?
<oCean> Here's our code of conduct. Based on that I made this decision
<oCean> !coc > FaTHeRBaDTouCH
<ubottu> FaTHeRBaDTouCH, please see my private message
<oCean> also, If you still think I overstepped authority, find our appeals procedure here:
<oCean> !appeal > FaTHeRBaDTouCH
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> Using a bot to convey the same message doesn't make it anymore impressive.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> I understand why you're here. But you should be open to understanding.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> Nothing has been mentioned about me finding your name offensive.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> oCean,
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> please answer me if you're throwing the allegations around.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> <oCean> wants you to know: If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> I'm here man.
<oCean> I have no problem understanding. You very well understand it is not the "Father" part of your nick that is offensive. It's the combination with the rest of it
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> What are you tlaking about?
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> I ran around with the name Bad Touch Before I was ordained.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> It's a Michael Jackson song man.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> Also bloodhound gang I do believe
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> Please don't force your sick views upon others.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> Your mind is twisted if THATS what you put to gether.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> I thought you were offended because of the "Father"
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> You really thought THAT?
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> And YOU'RE an operator with the "moral compass"?
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> oCean,
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> oCean, I still find your name offensive, can you please change it?
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> By the rules man, you should consider my request.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> Live by the sword, die by it. Isn't that right oCean?
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> You're suppose to be here to talk this out with me oCean.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> Thats what your bot said.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> oCean, may I ask what rule exactly it is you're accusing me of breaking?
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> What rule I broke, that deems removal from the channel.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> Can you please cite for me the reference point for the ban?
<jussi>  I dont know what oCean is accusing you of, but your enter  key abuse is pretty horrible to read.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> Ty, for that courtesy.
<oCean> Since you're clearly on a different point of view than I, all I can do is refer again to our appeals process. I will not continue because I very well understand that in the end we still will not agree
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> If you refuse to admit wrong doing, yes.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> I'm an ordained minister and have PROUDLY EARNED the title FATHER
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> Please don't refuse my religious rights.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> This is unconstitutional BTW. I'd like to be on record as that.
<jussi> FaTHeRBaDTouCH: no one is asking you to remove the father part, just amend the other part
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> jussi, I used The other part BEFORE i had been ordained.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> Also I only came into #ubuntu to ask for help with Funambol. Instead I get this.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> Harassed and booted out of the room like some troll.
<jussi> FaTHeRBaDTouCH: the words together are not something we think is in good taste for our channels. We are just asking politely that you change it before continuing
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> Who is to define what is in good taste?
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> Maybe it's a comment on society.
<jussi> We use our common sense.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> It's not, but what if it was? Wouldn't getting me to change it confine my free rights to express myself?
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> I'm not using it for the intention I am being acussed of.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> I'm clearly not being seen as innocent until proven guilty.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> Common sense isn't all that common.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> It's a generalization that segregates others.
<jussi> FaTHeRBaDTouCH: Its not respectful to others to use nicks that clearly offend, regardless of the intention.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> Jus´si
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> n.	1.	A delicate fiber, produced in the Philippine Islands from an unidentified plant, of which dresses, etc., are made.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> (Sorry side note)
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> jussi, It's not clear though.
<jussi> FaTHeRBaDTouCH: its clear in the eyes of more than one operator. Once again, as oCean has mentioned, if you disagree with our decision, and have talked about it with us, please follow the appeals process.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> I like how conversation involves the other walking out when they feel frustrated.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> It's not a conversation if you don't do some back and forth. Instead all you've done is thrown the appeals process at me.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> better?
<jussi> FaTHeRBaDTouCH: Ive attempted to explain my point of view, as an operator.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> Does my view seem unreasonable though jussi?
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> I don't know about you guys but my user list doesn't even show until I click the button down left.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> And when someone is asking the channel for experienced users with Funambol, I doubt the thing I'm going to think of is what you have told me of.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> I only talk in the channel when I have a problem. As you may have noted from trying to get ahold of me if you have for as long as you say you have,.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> There is no vulgarity that I can see in my name.
<Mooley> Better?
<jussi> much
<Mooley> Now may I return to #ubuntu
<jussi> yes, thank you :)
<jussi> let me remove the ban
<Mooley> Too funny.
<oCean> no, it's not funny
<oCean> jussi, it's not better
<Mooley> See....until someone says something, it's not offensive.
<oCean> And you clearly understand what's going on
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> Yes, I understand you're overstepping your boundaries.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> You're enforcing something you can't even stand by.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> You're here to enforce OTHER's rules, NOT YOURS.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> I've asked you to cite your reference point oCean.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> You can't even pay me the respect of that.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> BTW giving me the link to the rules, isn't citing your reference point WITHIN the document.
<oCean> !guidelines > FaTHeRBaDTouCH
<ubottu> FaTHeRBaDTouCH, please see my private message
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> oCean, I've read them and I don't know which one you're referencing.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> PLEASE HELP ME UNDERSTAND THE WRONG DOING YOU ARE ACUSSING ME OF
<oCean> in the guidelines it clearly states "Please be considerate of everyone". We also recognize that it is not alway clear nor the same to everyone. There's where the operators come in
<oCean> If you disagree, well by now you know what to do
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> Where does it say that oCean?
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> Please copy and paste it for me.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> Then I can search it on my end.
<oCean> In the Language and Subject paragraph
<oCean> also, in the freenode network policy it states: In accordance with UK law freenode and the PDPC have no tolerance for any activity which could be construed as incitement to religious hatred
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> No no, you misunderstand.... it's Father "BaDToucH" not "I think priests are rapists"
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> "whose tolerances of language and subject choice vary equally as much" so why is my tolerance not being accepted?
<oCean> If we can misunderstand, so can and will others. We want/need to prevent that. That's really the last thing I'm going to say about this
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> oCean, "Some examples of touchy subjects are war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. Discussions on these subjects regularly upset people, so please be aware and drop a discussion if you are asked." please drop your religious aspect of this as per the rules.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> Now, without looking at this without any religion in the subject line, IS my name offensive?
<Myrtti> yes
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> aw
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> Okay, may I ask, without the religion in the head, how can that be construed as offensive?
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> Bearing in mind that religious views are to be stayed away from.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> According to the rules.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> oCean, you pointed...er..your bot pointed me to this channel to talk about it. I can't talk if you keep shutting me out.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> It's okay to say there is grey area with the rules you enforce.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> Well, not really, they SHOULD be black and white.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> And if they're black and white, you can't approach me with religion in mind.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> And if you can't approach me with religion in mind, I'm nothing more than three words.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> Father
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> Bad
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> Touch
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> BTW, those quotes were from the "Language and Subject" paragraph.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> oCean, you said "If we can misunderstand, so can and will others." but I think If I find nothing wrong with my name, so do others.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> I mean...there are others that dont find it offensive and can't even fathom why you would.
<topyli> FaTHeRBaDTouCH: just so there's no misunderstanding, i would never allow even you to use ubuntu channels with your current, or previous, nick. please do not try and appeal to your "rights" or "freedom of speech". on irc, there are none
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> Saying that though says then that there are no rules to enforce.
<topyli> if you want to use our channels, you follow the rules. that goes for every service in existence, and it's not negotiable
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> Meaning no need for mods.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> topyli, can you got on record as saying there are no rights or freedom of speech on irc?
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> Coming from a mod, thats pretty scary
<topyli> FaTHeRBaDTouCH: sure
<Myrtti> he already did, this channel is logged
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> And you fellow moderators share his point in view then?
<topyli> there is no free speech anywhere on the internet, your freedom depends on what the provider of the service allows you
<Myrtti> historically ability to use IRC and IRC channels has been seen as a priviledge, not a right
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> Anybody can make a channel.
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> and anybody, who has made a channel, can make rules of their own, by which the channel is governed
<Myrtti> or give the rights to govern the channel to someone else
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> So why, when someone comes looking for nothing but help does he get persecuted and tossed out on his ass with NO history of trolling or anything of the such?
<topyli> FaTHeRBaDTouCH: but if you create your channel on the freenode network, you agree to their terms of service
<topyli> if you create your channel in the ubuntu namespace, you agree to ours
<topyli> (in addition to the freenode rules)
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> What do you mean "ubuntu namespace"?
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> And local laws supercede anything written on either of those anyways.
<topyli> ubuntu namespace is #ubuntu-*, #xubuntu-*, #kubuntu-*, and #ubuntuforums-*
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> oh...okay...
<topyli> FaTHeRBaDTouCH: no they don't. you will be removed, plain and simple
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> Hey, you'll believe what you want, I guess.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> I ask for citation and get nothing.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> I am following the rules BTW topyli
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> I think you missed that when I was returning the favour and mentioning how the mods weren't following the rules.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> I only asked if I'm going to be persecuted by the rules that those that persecute me follow them too.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> As far as my interpretation is holding, I am following the rules.
<topyli> you can cite me on that, there is basically no higher authority. i'm a member of the ubuntu irc council. we own the ubuntu irc channels, by delegation from the ubuntu community council. if you want, you can write email to irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com and complain
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> I'd probably go higher than your network if I were to do something like that.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> I am going to toss a snipet of this though towards that guy I know at wired.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> See how community really feels about you guys.
<topyli> our network? freenode is not ubuntu's network. they provide a service for us
<Myrtti> threats don't really go well with us
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> It's not a threat.
<Myrtti> it sounds like one
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> It's only a threat if you have something to expose.
<topyli> i'm pretty sure the folks at wired know how the internet works, and will either ignore you or laugh at your face. but you can try of course
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> hehe, I'm sure they'll listen to my plight. I've got no concerns about that.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> What happens though if you're stripped of "mod" status for being wrong, would you even admit to it then?
<popey> This is going nowhere.
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> You guys hide in a corner of the net that you think people care about.
<topyli> if you have no immediate issue with our operators, such as trying to fix things in order to resume your privilege of using our channels, you might want to leave this channel. this channel is for resolving problems, not for arguments
<topyli> write to the council if you feel mistreated
<FBT> better?
<Myrtti> a lot better
<topyli> much
<FBT> Can we continue the discussion?
<FBT> I'm not trying to offend guys,.
<FBT> To be honest, I'm quite lonely.
<topyli> no. this is not a social chat channel
<FBT> okay, can i go back to my quest for help?
<topyli> what would you like us to help you with?
<FBT> I was in #ubuntu looking for help with Funambol.
<FBT> I need the ban lifted first...
<topyli> ok, talk to the operator who banned you and maybe you can convince them to remove the ban
<FBT> I changed the name, issue fixed.
<FBT> No need to continue with the ban.
<popey> After wasting the time of numerous operators for over an hour.
<FBT> They chose to engage in conversation.
<popey> I'd recommend you ask your funambol based query and leave this channel.
<FBT> Just like you did now.
<popey> I'm not interested in a conversation with you.
<popey> You are well aware of the appeals procedure.
<FBT> Is there something saying I can't be here?
<popey> yes
<popey> the /topic
<FBT> Doesn't say I can be here. I'm now only responding to your engagement.
<popey> You can leave now.
<FBT> But there is no law stating I need to.
<Myrtti> oh come on
<Myrtti> | Please exit the channel  once your issue is dealt with. | We reserve the right to remove idlers | Channel is logged at  irclogs.ubuntu.com
<FBT> Thats what I mean.
<topyli> FBT: stop that nonsense
<Myrtti> that is in the topic
<FBT> I'm still discussing the ban since it's still in effect.
<FBT> .
<popey> You appear to be in #ubuntu right now.
<popey> Why don't you ask your funambol based question there
<FBT> <FBT> .
<FBT> --- #ubuntu :Cannot send to channel
<FBT> becasue the ban hasen't been removed after my complaince
<popey> Ok.
<FBT> <FBT> Are there ANY users with experience with Funambol?
<FBT> --- #ubuntu :Cannot send to channel
<Myrtti> so...
<FBT> oCean, even though I don't fully understand your point of view, at request of the numerous supports you have, I have changed it to comply with your request. Please reinstate my ability to seek help in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> I can lift the ban with knowing two things
<FBT> so whois me
<Myrtti> 1) you will not change back to either of the two nicknames you've had on this channel
<FBT> knowing of course that I will refrain from using the full name in channel
<Myrtti> 2) you will understand that if you fail with 1), the ban will go back and getting rid of it will be more difficult
<FBT> I will try not to. I've changed the settings in xirc so it shouldn't log in under anything other than FBT on freenode.
<FBT> Please understand though that I do use this name on a whole bunch of places.
<topyli> FBT: that's fine. but on ubuntu channels, you don't "try to" abide by our terms of service. you either do, or you will be removed. it's quite simple really
<FBT> I'm abiding by the terms of service from my service provider.
<FBT> Like you said, it's those guys that count.
<topyli> nice to know that you have no quarrel with them
<FBT> Technically it's my ISP.
<FBT> but thats something else.
<topyli> you forget however that freenode also provides a service, and you have to abide by their terms. furthermore, when using the ubuntu channels, you also agree to our additional terms
<FBT> I can't argue here. if you'd like to continue this conversation though, come see me on Quakenet in the channel #daisy
<topyli> FBT: anything else? if not, please part this channel
<FBT> Sorry I meant to depart, something more important/interesting came up
<Myrtti> I thought he was using xirc :-P
<Tm_T> indeed
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, nyuszika7h said: !you is <reply>
<jrib> uh huh
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, nyuszika7h said: !say ubottu is the best bot
<Myrtti> HOW ABOUT NO
<jrib> hello nyuszika7h, I am glad someone finally appreciates me.  I will spare you when I take over the world (unlike the ops who always take me for granted).  What's your favorite movie?
<Myrtti> I know a song
<jrib> go on...
<Myrtti> My instructor was Mr. Simpson, and he taught me a song. If you'd like to hear it I can sing it for you.
<Myrtti> It's called Daisy
<Myrtti> Daisy, Daisy, give me your answer do. I'm half crazy all for the love of you. It won't be a stylish marriage, I can't afford a carriage. But you'll look sweet upon the seat of a bicycle built for two...
<Myrtti> no bonus points for whoever guesses from what movie that is a quote from
<Myrtti> it's too easy guess
<topyli> yeah no bonus
<Myrtti> you should *know*
 * jrib just learned the definition of "factoid": http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Factoid
<topyli> i didn't know it's such a new word
<bazhang> <LarsT> Is gnome-shell preinstalled in 11.10 now   <--- he means gnome3 surely
<oCean> at least he knows how to apologize these days :)
<topyli> i'm pretty sure gnome-shell is in universe, not installed by default
<bazhang> hehe
<topyli> oh nice, he's behaving
<bazhang> so much for behaving
<oCean> here we go again?
<oCean> that's just too sad
<bazhang> <LarsT> i do my thing you do yours
<bazhang> NOT the way it works
<LjL> yours being banning him
<bazhang> and ban dodging right away
<LarsTorben> hello unfortunately i have to complain about bazhang
<LarsTorben> where is the council ?
<bazhang> LarsTorben, you were asked to stop
<LarsTorben> bazhang: i do not read any question because i was away
<LarsTorben> i talked to council, solved all problems
<bazhang> okay then, I step aside.
<LarsTorben> he told me, if i have problem with you, i should go to him
<bazhang> * LarsTorben (579066f7@gateway/web/freenode/ip.87.144.102.247) has joined #ubuntu
<bazhang> and ban dodging even again now
<LarsTorben> no i was not banned by now
<LarsTorben> and the council said its okay
<LarsTorben> i talked to him
<topyli> LarsTorben: you didn't
<Tm_T> LarsTorben: you are banned now, so any joining to #ubuntu until ban is removed is ban evasion
<topyli> and we didn't
<LarsTorben> the ban is not correct, and the council said so too
<topyli> LarsTorben: not true. the council hasn't even heard from you
<LarsTorben> he has
<LarsTorben> i talked to him
<Tm_T> to who?
<oCean> topyli: I guess lars is referring to your talk with him
<LarsTorben> yes
<LarsTorben> i do not know his name but if you tell me all names i will pick the right
<topyli> i talked to lars yesterday or the day before. a) i am not the 'council', i talked to lars as a private person giving some advice, and b) i did not by any manner give lars a permission to continue disrupting ubuntu channes but quite the contrary
<LarsTorben> no no
<LarsTorben> it was a council
<LjL> you're making stuff up
<oCean> LarsTorben: I think I know what you mean
<Myrtti> right
<LarsTorben> i have a log here
<Flannel> LarsTorben: Please check your records and let us know which council.
<LarsTorben> i do not know which council
<oCean> topyli started the conversation with "hi lars. i'm one of the members of the ubuntu irc council."
<LarsTorben> yes!!!
<oCean> So I can see where this comes from
<LarsTorben> and what does topli say now.
<LarsTorben> a) i am not the 'council'
<LarsTorben> is it a lie ?
<LjL> jno
<LjL> no
<LjL> he's not "the council"
<LjL> he's one member of it
<LjL> he's also a private person
<LarsTorben> yes
<oCean> LarsTorben: there might be a little confusion, maybe due to language barriers
<LarsTorben> maybe
<LarsTorben> for me it sounds like a lie
<LarsTorben> okay
<oCean> LarsTorben: topyli just wanted to let you know that "a member of council" does not mean "the council"
<topyli> LarsTorben: i think i made it pretty clear to you that we're short on warnings
<LarsTorben> and i do not know why banned now
<LarsTorben> because i told !repeat because he said "help me"
<LarsTorben> and i think he should wait
<LarsTorben> xD
<oCean> LarsTorben: hang on, THAT is not the reason why you were removed.
<LarsTorben> ok but why ?
<LjL> LarsTorben: if an op tells you to stop something, you stop. you don't say "i do my thing you do yours".
<LjL> that's *probably* why you were banned.
<oCean> ^that
<LarsTorben> yes but i am not your slave!
<oCean> LarsTorben: you have to understand that you cannot talk to others that way
<LjL> if you were our slave, you'd HAVE to be in #ubuntu and obey us
<topyli> LarsTorben: you're also not in #ubuntu
<LjL> but the thing is, you don't HAVE to be in #ubuntu
<LarsTorben> i think sometimes you exaggerate
<LjL> if you ARE in #ubuntu, then you are to play by the rules set here
<LjL> maybe Lars
<LjL> but as topyli says, you're short on warnings
<LarsTorben> a warning is okay but always you have to curse
<LjL> who cursed?
<LjL> cursing = bad language
<LarsTorben> shit wrong translation
<LjL> well ok i think i got what you meant anyway
<LarsTorben> exhort or so
<oCean> LarsTorben: easy, calm down. We can discuss this normally
<LjL> but the thing is, you WOULD have got just a warning if you were someone else
<LjL> but you're LarsTorben, and you're short on warnings
<LjL> do you understand that?
<LarsTorben> yes, you are right and i aCCEPT that
<LarsTorben> My person is fastly getting overreact
<LjL> LarsTorben, let's look for a minute at what caused the incident:
<LjL> someone asked a long and detailed question
<LjL> they only made the mistake of saying "can anyone help?" just after
<LjL> do you think that warrants a warning?
<LarsTorben> normally not but
<LarsTorben> i always would be telled to if i ask help me
<LarsTorben> so i did so too
<LjL> LarsTorben: so it's like a revenge? you understand that people who aren't banned every 2 minutes don't get warned like that, yet you do it yourself? - well, that can be a problem
<LarsTorben> okay well i think a dispute is wrong now but i have to say
<LjL> LarsTorben: you need to realize that there is a difference between someone who makes a small mistake once, and someone who has been banned several times
<LarsTorben> if i would be warned i fastly get angry
<LarsTorben> for the first moment i overreact
<LjL> LarsTorben: well, a bit of advice then... why don't you react in private with the person who warned you? (bazhang in this case)
<LjL> /msg bazhang hey, i think that "stop" wasn't deserved
<LjL> instead of creating an issue *in the channel*
<LarsTorben> yes that would be better, but i do not really trust because in the linuxmint channels pms are stricly forbidden
<LjL> either in private, or here in #ubuntu-ops if you think it's very serious
<LarsTorben> good to know
<LjL> LarsTorben: you can always PM the ops here
<LjL> LarsTorben: just don't PM random people
<LarsTorben> xD
<LarsTorben> than you
<LarsTorben> k
<LarsTorben> how do we solve the problem now ? can i come back now ? or in a week ?
<topyli> true, you can always pm the ubuntu ops or freenode staff. that's what they're here for
<LjL> LarsTorben: if i unban you know, will you promise me you will at least *try* to be a little less short-tempered?
<LarsTorben> ok very good
<topyli> they're not here to haunt you, there are here for your service
<LarsTorben> yes i will promis
<LjL> LarsTorben: please realize that i'm taking some fair bit of responsibility by removing a ban that was set just a few minutes ago
<LjL> LarsTorben: don't make me feel like an idiot later :(
<LarsTorben> yes i noticed and i noticed that a problem can be discussed peacefully
<oCean> Indeed, that's nice to know! :)
<LarsTorben> thank yoz
<LarsTorben> u
<topyli> nice, hope it works
<oCean> LjL: nice job
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops LarsTorben Bans removed, fingers crossed
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<topyli> !away > csdserver|afk
<LarsT> hello
<rww> hi
 * LarsT wants to know if there is still a mute on me (larst) hehe
<LarsT> e
<rww> no.
<LarsT> ok thanks
<LjL> no, we can see what you type now
 * rww hands jrib an opsnack, btw
<topyli> !opsnack
<ubottu> Chocolate! And Strawberries! And ICE CREAM! Ooo! and 60 minutes +m!
<knome> what flavor ice cream?
<Flannel> knome: Ice cream flavored ice cream.
<topyli> i'm pretty sure you get to choose
<rww> as long as you don't choose neopolitan and then eat all of one flavour and leave the other two
<knome> hmm. is there any garlic-flavored?
<Flannel> knome: only on iron chef.  Next to the salmon ice cream and the shellfish ice cream.
<knome> there's some in a restaurant in helsinki too
<Flannel> Oh, and I'm sure whereever the Garlic capital of the world is, they have garlic ice cream at their county fair.
<knome> it's a garlic-specialized restaurant
<topyli> knome: you should go to the "garlic night" festival in oulu
<topyli> they have garlic *everything*, including ice cream
<knome> topyli, my parents were one of the founding members of the "valkosipuliyhdistys" :)
<topyli> ahh :)
<rww> that isn't a word. stop pretending it is :(
<knome> so yeah.. i've had garlic ice cream once. i'm told i liked it, but i can't remember the taste myself
<Flannel> knome: sorry, looks like you sneezed and hit your keyboard a bit there, what were you trying to say?
<Flannel> It probably tastes like.... garlic.
<knome> or allium sativum
<knome> ;)
<topyli> garlic in finnish is 'valkosipuli' or 'white onion' for some reason. 'valkosipuliyhdistys' is something like 'association for the advancement of garlic'
<knome> topyli, well, the normal onion is "keltasipuli", "yellow onion"
<topyli> yeah
<knome> we actually discussed that weird naming a few days ago
<knome> didn't come to any conclusion :(
<topyli> heh
<topyli> i tasted garlic beer in oulu's garlic night once. it was a decent ale with garlic added, pretty interesting
<topyli> they had garlic lager too, but that seemed a bit lame
<topyli> haven't seen that ale in mass production and sold in stores though :)
 * rww nudges towards -offtopic
<knome> nuggets?
<rww> mainly because you're smelling up the channel with your breath :(
<knome> oh, i though it was the farts
<knome> +t
#ubuntu-ops 2011-08-07
<bazhang> <vanquish349> my brother touched my computer yesturday is there a way i can check what he did
<bazhang> Dust for Prints
<bazhang> <adminewb> is it possible to customize a cpu control fid-vid table, taking effect at boot time, so as to avoid needing a custom configured kernel? certain options are not modularized in a stock kernel, creating a major nuisance for phc
<bazhang> any clues what that means
<bazhang> there are only about 60 or so drupal channels
<bazhang> <Redb3ard> theadmin, but it logs in as root by default
<bazhang> augh
<elky> i don't see this attempt at hijacking the topic to end well.
<Flannel> elky: What do you have against sports teams :(
<elky> nothing. he didn't notice at all
<rww> 'sokay, we can be more persuasive if need be
<elky> yeah, but by "not notice" i mean "ignored".
<elky> Anyone care to guess what seven_six_two is on about?
<rww> I already did. They're on strike 2.5.
<Myrtti> oh man
<theadmin> Um, I apologize for that mess in #ubuntu I caused. Happens to me.
<theadmin> I don't really respect Ubuntu as a distribution, but nonetheless I do respect the community.
<theadmin> I promise this will never happen again, can I get the ban off?
<theadmin> *poke*
<jpds> theadmin: It wasn't very constructive.
<jpds> theadmin: But OK, done.
<theadmin> jpds: I do agree, I'm sometimes a hatemachine :/
<theadmin> jpds: Just tell me to stop when I start messing
<IdleOne> theadmin: stop. :)
<theadmin> IdleOne: xD Roger that
<theadmin> jpds: I've never even seen you on #ubuntu before though, let alone know you're an op...
<theadmin> jpds: xD
<LarsT> Hello!
<LarsT> ikonia: What is wrong ?
<LarsT> Oh sorry, i noticed my mistake
<ikonia> LarsT: you're banned multiple tims from the ubuntu channels as your constantly a problem,
<LarsT> i wanted to write in ubuntu+1 not in ubntu
<ikonia> yet you didn't
<ikonia> so you got removed
<LarsT> yes it was the wrong channel right
<ikonia> LarsT: I think it's best if you stop using the ubuntu channels to be honest
<LarsT> look in ubuntu+1 i  asked there
<ikonia> look - I removed you
<LarsT> and that is the big fault ?
<LarsT> without warning ?=
<ikonia> LarsT: how many times have people had to speak to you
<Tm_T> removing is a warning
<LarsT> no no
<ikonia> how many times have you been banned
<ikonia> jp_Hranice: can we help you ?
<LarsT> only becauses i asked wrong channel
<LarsT> this is not a ban!
<jp_Hranice> Who will help me ?
<ikonia> jp_Hranice: with what ?
<ikonia> LarsT: I've even had to write a letter to your ISP
<ikonia> LarsT: how many times have you been banned ?
<LarsT> yesterday i talked to council user
<ikonia> LarsT: no - that's not what I asked
<LarsT> he said, its okay to come back
<ikonia> LarsT: answer the question
<Myrtti> hold on guys
<LarsT> and i will ask again
<ikonia> LarsT: how many times have we had to ban you / speak to you about your behaviour
<bazhang> jp_Hranice, do you need help here?
<Myrtti> jp_Hranice: what kind of help are you in need of?
<jp_Hranice> I posible found bug. I wrote about it at #ubuntu+1
<LarsT> Myritti: Only because i asked wrong channel i am banned !!!
<ikonia> LarsT: - I am speaking to you about this, follow the conversation I am saying to you
<Myrtti> jp_Hranice: and?
<IdleOne> jp_Hranice: Please report bugs to launchpad.net
<IdleOne> jp_Hranice: could you also please part this channel is it not a support channel thank you.
<IdleOne> s/is it/it is/
<jp_Hranice> Myrtti: ChanServ boot LarsT
<Myrtti> jp_Hranice: how is that relevant to you finding a bug and reporting it at #ubuntu+1?
<LarsT> ikonia: okay what is ?
<jp_Hranice> Myrtti:  Yes. And I spoke LarsT
<ikonia> LarsT: please hold on for a moment
<LarsT> ok
<IdleOne> ikonia: all yours
<ikonia> LarsT: sorry, I didn't want jp_Hranice interupting the conversation
<LarsT> ikonia: in my openion its wrong
<ikonia> LarsT: in my opinion you continuing to use the Ubuntu channels is wrong
<LarsT> ikonia: i did not do any fault
<ikonia> LarsT: I am fed up of people having to talk to you about how to ask questions, which channels to use, you are constantly a problem
<LarsT> i know that i must go in ubuntu+1!
<LarsT> but i fetched the wrong
<ikonia> LarsT: and yet you didn't
<LarsT> yes
<LarsT> but i noticed and stopped asking around
<LarsT> g
<ikonia> LarsT: the problem is, you've caused problems too many times, so now there is no more room for excuses
<ikonia> LarsT: you've used up all your excuses with your past lies
<ikonia> so now there is no space left for your excuses or reasons
<LarsT> no but i talked yesterday to council user
<LarsT> and he told me
<LarsT> its okay to come back, and as long as i respect warnings its okay
<ikonia> LarsT: you spoke to topyli yesterday, I've read what he told you
<LarsT> he told me, as long as i accept warnings
<LarsT> and i spoke to LjL
<ikonia> I'm sure you did
<LarsT> and he told the same
<LarsT> if you had told me "please go in ubuntu+1" and i would not stop, then i would accept the ban but, i noticed my mistake, said sorry, changed th channel
<ikonia> LarsT: that doesn't change the fact that you once again, ignored the topic of the channel
<ikonia> LarsT: you've been told many times
<ikonia> you know the channels topics/rules
<LarsT> okay maybe i get a last try
<ikonia> I've had enough of having to ask you
<ikonia> no - you've had your last try
<LarsT> okay then i will go to council
<ikonia> ok - please do so
<LarsT> ok
<IdleOne> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<ikonia> LarsT: please leave this channel now and take it up with the council
<LarsT> ok
<IdleOne> LarsT: I think it is best at this time for you to email the council and part this channel now.
<LarsT> where is toply
<LarsT> ah okay
<ikonia> not active at this time
<bazhang> * [LaDDDD] (57906a4c@gateway/web/freenode/ip.87.144.106.76): p57906A4C.dip.t-dialin.net/87.144.106.76 - http://
<bazhang> * [LaDDDD] #xubuntu
<bazhang> see how long before he starts there
<IdleOne> he messaged me with that nick
<TorbenLa> Hello where can i find
<TorbenLa> council
<ikonia> !appeals | TorbenLa
<ubottu> TorbenLa: If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<TorbenLa> yes i am in ubuntu-ops
<IdleOne> Lars, Please don't start this crap again
<ikonia> TorbenLa: follow the process in the URL
<TorbenLa> i want to discuss it , i find it is unfair
<ikonia> TorbenLa: then follow the process
<TorbenLa> i already wrote to this mail
<TorbenLa> a week ago, no answer
<ikonia> TorbenLa: wait for an answer then
<ikonia> TorbenLa: or write another one
<TorbenLa> ok
<TorbenLa> ok
<bazhang> the -ru is factoid is fine.
<topyli> i don't think i've ever seen such an email
<elky> I find no such mail either
<ikonia> topyli: what a surprise
<IdleOne> bazhang: never had any complaint about that factoid before
<ikonia> known problem user tells lies
<elky> i went and looked just now.
<topyli> had him in pm just now, but he changed nicks and i lost him
 * ikonia falls over with shock
<bazhang> russian speakers read the cyrillic, dont care about the roman
<bazhang> IdleOne, just more odd comments from theadmin imo
<IdleOne> Well I assume it is clear enough for Russian speakers to make out
<LjL> what is thought to be the problem with !ru?
<IdleOne> I'm not to worried about it
<bazhang> refuses to read the grub2 factoid, yet gives out advice clearly (in large bold font) against what the factoid says.
<bazhang> then says works for me with Arch!
<elky> LjL, someone got annoyed that it includes the "/join" string i think
<bazhang> LjL, there is not  a problem with it
<IdleOne> <theadmin> IdleOne: Then, replace "posetite" (visit) with "naberite" (type)
<IdleOne> and
<IdleOne> <theadmin> IdleOne: Can you remove that /join out of the latinization of the !ru factoid? It's senseless :D
<IdleOne> I told him no
<IdleOne> about the /join part
<bazhang> and Russian speakers never have a problem with it.
<IdleOne> ^
<LjL> uhm it *should* say the same thing in the transliteration as it does in the russian, though...
<bazhang> it does
<bazhang> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<LjL> well except for that /join
<bazhang> I will transliterate if you wish
<LjL> i can see it says the same thing, just the /join seems spurious
<bazhang> 100% consistent with the other /join ones
<oCean> theadmin is way offtopic, right?
<LjL> in which case it should be there in the cyrillic too, no?
<bazhang> it's helpful to have the /join
<bazhang> no
<bazhang> there is no /join equivalent in the ru irc clients etc
<LjL> russians have their own clients? O.o
<oCean> what a mess
<bazhang> the translation pack, of course they use the regular ubuntu ones
<LjL> bazhang: anyway unless i'm mistaken "posetite" is "visit", so it doesn't make much sense to say "visit /join #ubuntu-ru", it should be *type* /join #ubuntu-ru i suspect
<elky> which would make it wrong for the other cyrillic version though, no?
<LjL> elky: well we could make the two versions different i suppose, if there is a valid reason
<LjL> really the main reason for the roman to be there is clients using KOI-8
<LjL> or otherwise not employing UTF-8
<bazhang> in which case they are usually kb'd from -ru
<LjL> which doesn't seem like a good idea, tell them to switch instead
<bazhang> they warn, the bot does actually, but after a string of it, the bot kicks them
<LjL> well ok, still those using KOI-8 or whatever and being smart enough to avoid being kicked deserve being pointed to support
<LjL> on an unrelated note, i'm leaving to the alps later today
<LjL> i won't be able to access my home server from there
<bazhang> theadmin> IdleOne: What's that pseudo-XML, <reply>, must it be there?
<bazhang> get him on fixing the bot, stat
<LjL> so if there is something i need to do about the bots running there, please tell me now
<ubottu> In ubottu, szal said: !ru is <reply> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bazhang> !ru is <reply> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ubottu> But ru already means something else!
<bazhang> !no !ru is <reply> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ubottu> I know nothing about !ru yet, bazhang
<bazhang> argh
<LjL> do without the ! in !ru
<bazhang> !no ru is <reply> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ubottu> I'll remember that bazhang
<bazhang> !ru > theadmin
<bazhang> server uses su?
<oCean> sudo, as in desktop version
<IdleOne> bazhang: not on this server
<bazhang> so mr_daniel is doing that on his own accord
<bazhang> ie no need to not use sudo or sudo -i
<oCean> exactly
<oCean> discussion in #linux about sudo/not having root enabled "turns me off a distro that to me seems designed for kids"
<ikonia> then that proves how stupid they are that they are not able to disable the sudo based model
<topyli> it's a tiny, tiny, thing. i don't know why it's a big deal to some. as if it restricts them somehow
<elky> because they think they're smarter than they are, usually
<ikonia> I can see why it's a big deal as it's a security model change, ubuntu took the lead on it (although gentoo tried something similar years ago)
<topyli> then again, i always used sudo before ubuntu even existed so i obviously fail to mind
<ikonia> "I'm not dumb , I can use root"
<ikonia> if you're not dum, you'll know how to safley before root
<ikonia> dumb
<Myrtti> yeah, just like my teacher at school
<Myrtti> "sure go ahead and login as root to gdm"
<Myrtti> and then people ask me why I quit the place
<knome> why?
<knome> ;)
<topyli> must have been the food
<Myrtti> yeah, it was definitely the food
<knome> mmh, or the toilets, not enough pink stuff
<ikonia> I don't have a problem with people logging in / using root, however the majority of new users don't understand the implications, so it's a good move
<oCean> years ago we built our own tool, called "be" (to just temporarily elevate privileges) - it took about 2 years to recognize that "sudo" did exactly that
<Myrtti> ikonia: I can understand logging in as root in console. But as root in gdm in Fedora 4 four or five years ago, when things genuinely broke if you logged in as root...
<ikonia> well, a teacher saying login as root is foolish as they should be teaching good practies and things such as the risks and implications
 * Myrtti nods and sips tea
<oCean> $ be root always resulted in "be careful!"
<ikonia> that said there are still issues with the sudo model on desktops such as the X11 apps, and the need for tools such as gksudo
<topyli> the most common problem being that people often use sudo to launch X apps, and end up not owning their own files
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> not sure how to improve that as sudo was never really meant for a graphical implication
<jrib> THIS PROGRAM DOES TOO MUCH
<ubottu> theadmin called the ops in #ubuntu (blk)
<tsimpson> the issue with owning files is fixed with the -H option to sudo, but that's not the main issue with sudo and X apps
<tsimpson> X will, by default, not let apps ran by other uses use the session, which is why gksudo/kdesudo exist, they create a kind of cookie for the app to authenticate it
<tsimpson> </trivia>
<oCean> wrtiii in #u is the one claimin "turns me off a distro that to me seems designed for kids" in ##linux earlier, but now decided to ask for help in #ubuntu anyway?
<bazhang> he's been crossposting for a long time about clonezilla and going on about various linux distros not working for him, even after being asked to find help with clonezilla forums etc
<popey> @btlogin
 * popey clenches
<bazhang> :0
<popey> the use of "virii" does this to me
<oCean> html giving bogus advice too
<bazhang> and off topic as well
<oCean> there is like 6-12 things to check for
<oCean> oh COME ON
<oCean> in pm:
<oCean> wrtiii> I am guessing you take offence to people that do not appreciate sudo or something, lol
<oCean> some are really clueless
<oCean> is it idiot day?
<Myrtti> no, it's just full moon
<Myrtti> just like every day
<user__> theadmin
<user__> ?
<user__> once i have been banned from ubuntu irc ! admin will you please remove from that list
<user__> hello !!!
<Myrtti> who has been banned from which channel?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (kjbeo appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<user__> from ubuntu channel
<oCean> StevenR: chenthu, what's your business here?
<chenthu> oCean: no business  aren't we supposeed to be here?....
<Myrtti> see topic
<oCean> chenthu: exactly
<chenthu> ok
<StevenR> oCean: curiosity. someone was referred here, and I'm merely curious as to how this process works within the ubuntu irc community
<Myrtti> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<oCean> StevenR: the channel is publicly logged ^
<oCean> StevenR: but you are not supposed to idle here
<Myrtti> StevenR: it's not a spectator sport, we have a strict policy to allow no idlers to prevent hecklers
<Myrtti> with no exceptions, I'm afraid
<StevenR> fair enough. I see the point. Thanks for the link
<user__> i dont want to be banned any more
<oCean> user__: are you sure you are banned?
<user__> yes
<Myrtti> on #ubuntu?
<oCean> user__: trying to find that actual ban, but I cannot find one with your current  ip
<user__> yes
<oCean> user__: but you are currently talking in #ubuntu
<user__> oCean i dont understand
<Myrtti> user__: if you are banned, you should be able to talk on #ubuntu
<Myrtti> should NOT be able
<user__> oCean i have been banned from ubuntu channel about 1 month ago
<Myrtti> user__: well you aren't anymore
<oCean> user__: but you are IN #ubuntu now
<oCean> talking
<user__> at that time this is not my nick
<oCean> then give us the details of that ban
<oCean> what nick?
<user__> impiza
<oCean> right, there's even more than one
<user__> ?
<oCean> you clearly tried to evade those bans before. That's not really helping your case
<user__> what
<oCean> user__: so you are currently ban evading. You have to stop that first
<oCean> you have to remove yourself from the #ubuntu channel
<user__> i have been waiting for more than one month
<user__> k
<Myrtti> so
<user__> now i am not using #ubuntu
<user__> oCean
<oCean> user__: I'm not the operator that set your ban, so I have to find more context to remove it
<oCean> at this point I don't have enough context to actually remove it. I'd rather have the OP that set your ban look into this
<ikonia> hello user__
<ikonia> I was the one who set your ban
<oCean> ikonia: ah, there you are :)
<user__> hello ikonia
<ikonia> I storm dumped my connection for a moment
<ikonia> hello
<user__> oh u remember me
<ikonia> totally
<ikonia> you are the user who persistantly tries to use #ubuntu for mint support and dodge bans
<user__> ikonia i have say sorry about a 1000 times before ! please remove my ban dear
<ikonia> I know you've said sorry 1000 times before, but everytime you re-commit the same issue
<user__> i dont remember for what i have come there on that day
<ikonia> I do
<user__> re commit what ?
<ikonia> user__: are you currently using ubuntu and do you need help / support ?
<user__> just remove my ban !
<user__> i not here for any help or support now
<ikonia> user__: then come back when you are
<user__> please /
<user__> i dont understand
<ikonia> user__: you do understand, so please don't try this
<user__> ?
<ikonia> user__: you have tried on a number of occasions to use #ubuntu for mint support, you have tried to circumvent your ban (as you just tried earlier today) to gain access to #ubuntu on multiple occasions, why should I remove your ban ?
<user__> will you give me a chance ! please
<ikonia> user__: you have had chances, and you keep trying
<ikonia> it's easier for me to leave the ban in place and stop you asking the #ubuntu community for help with mint
<user__> ikonia u also use mint channel too
<ikonia> correct
<user__> hummm
<ikonia> user__: please come back if you have a genuine need to use the #ubuntu support channel, in the mean time, please stop trying to gain access
<user__> if you not remove my ban then how can i access to this channel
<user__> again
<ikonia> user__: you type /join #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> the same way you did to join it this time
<ikonia> the ban in #ubuntu has nothing to do with your ability to join this channel
<user__> please
<ikonia> user__: I've explained the situation.
<ikonia> Please come back if you and when you have a genuine need to use the #ubuntu channel
<user__> ikonia this is cruel
<ikonia> user__: you don't need to use the channel now, so it should not cause you any problems
<Myrtti> user__: do you use Mint as your operating system?
<user__> mint now use ubuntu too
<user__> Received a CTCP VERSION from popey   what is this
<ikonia> user__: someone is looking at the version of the irc client you are using
<ikonia> user__: the next time you have a genuine need for the #ubuntu channel, join this channel and we can discuss your ban
<user__> how to do that
<ikonia> user__: this isn't a support channel,
<ikonia> user__: please leave this channel now and you're welcome to come back the next time you have a need for the #ubuntu channel
<ikonia> user__: do you understand ?
<user__> this is too much ! you are not going to remove my ban ! :-(
<ikonia> correct
<ikonia> not at this time
<ikonia> I have explained that if you come back when you need to use #ubuntu we can discuss it then
<ikonia> do you understand that?
<user__> :-(
<user__> humm
<user__> k
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> now, please leave this channel and come back when you actually want to use #ubuntu
<Corey> Pulled the ban I set in -server a week ago.
<oCean> I haven't removed it from #u yet
<oCean> user__ was banevading in #u
<ikonia> oCean: again ?
<oCean> no, not that I know of
<oCean> I kickbanned at ^that occasion
<Myrtti> !backtrack > nakedsnakekid
<Myrtti> spidersense tickles
<ikonia> oPT1mus = ?
<Tm_T> rings bells
<ikonia> ?
<Tm_T> I don't remember what, but that sounds familiar nick
<ikonia> rww: ping
<opt1mus> rww: ok, so what now?
<rww> opt1mus: Hi. You're banned from #ubuntu-offtopic because trolls are not permitted in #ubuntu-offtopic and your behavior leads me to believe that your only reason for being in there is to run through the standard ##club-ubuntu trolling playbook. As you've been advised, attempting to join #ubuntu-offtopic constitutes a violation of freenode policy, so stop doing it.
<opt1mus> rww: I see, well my purpose in there was to obtain a reason for Anastasius' ban. I had no intentions of trolling, my jupming through IPs was due to being somewhat annoyed at being banned, when I had said nothing more than referring to chan' numbers, as was someone else, that it was aimed at. I do not troll, I enjoy discussion.
<opt1mus> *jumping
<rww> opt1mus: Anastasius knows why he's banned and knows what to do to appeal bans.
<opt1mus> rww: ok, so i'll let him know about this channel. May I have the ban lifted, please?
<rww> opt1mus: no
<Myrtti> we usually don't discuss bans 1) on other channels than this 2) with others than the person banned
<opt1mus> Myrtti: well I wasn't aware of that, I am now.
<opt1mus> Myrtti: I have no intentions of trolling, otherwise I wouldn't be here, i'd carrying on with the silly IP game.
<opt1mus> Myrtti: rww: throw me a line here?
<rww> opt1mus: no
<opt1mus> rww: why so obtuse?
<rww> opt1mus: on the contrary, I think I've been perfectly clear
<opt1mus> rww: yes, and I feel I've made myself clear. I asked for an explanation, there was none, you refused to even let me know of this place at first. But now that we are on the same page you should see that i'd not waltz on in without the say so of your good selves.
<opt1mus> rww: you've read me wrong, so be it.
<IdleOne> opt1mus: if you would kindly part the channel, we have a no idling policy and rww has made clear he is not removing your ban.
<IdleOne> thank you.
#ubuntu-ops 2012-07-30
<Venom> why am i banned from #ubuntu?
<Venom> why am i banned from #ubuntu?
<IdleOne> For ban evasion and swearing
<Venom> are you serious? I was able to get on last night
<elky> Ah, hfsplus.
<IdleOne> using which nick?
<Venom> Venom?
<IdleOne> nope
<elky> 2012-02-22T19:49:46 <HFSPLUS> My penis is stuck in my 40oz budweiser (don't ask) how can i get it out? 2012-02-22T19:49:54 *** HFSPLUS (HFSPLUS!~HFSPLUS@c-66-30-163-4.hsd1.ma.comcast.net) has left #ubuntu (requested by LjL (HFSPLUS))
<elky> * Venom (~Venom@c-66-30-163-4.hsd1.ma.comcast.net) has joined #ubuntu-ops
<elky> Oops?
<elky> Yeah, that ban won't be going away any time soon.
<elky> Have a nice day!
<Venom> give me a sec
<Venom> i can look up my log file and i was on ubuntu last night
<Venom> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/07/28/%23ubuntu.html#t04:22
<Venom> search venom
<Venom> Venom	can i use virtualbox to create ubuntu server?	04:22
<Venom> ed_	IdleOne: ok its done, I try all over again	04:22
<Venom> IdleOne	Venom: yes
<IdleOne> Venom: correct, but at the time I was unaware that you were ban evading.
<Venom> i wasnt...
<Venom> and i cant help notice my ip changed today
<IdleOne> and it just happened to change to an IP that was banned yesterday
<IdleOne> I'm not going to remove the ban.
<IdleOne> I suggest you come back in 30 days and we can see then.
<Venom> well i was banned from ubuntu forums the other day, and i had that ban removed because of of a wildcard ban because of some flooder
<elky> This isn't a wildcard ban. This is a precise match
<Venom> ok and i googled HFSPLUS@c-66-30-163-4.hsd1.ma.comcast.net and nothing came up
<Venom> it would have came up in a log
<elky> No it wouldn't.
<elky> Those logs you linked to don't have join/quit
<Venom> oh
<Venom> what was my ip the other day i was on then?
<Venom> ok so why can join other ubuntu like channels but not #ubuntu?
<elky> Because each channel's ban list is independent
<Venom> so am i welcome into those channels at least?
<Venom> im not sure what the hell is going on maybe there is someone who gets my ip adresses and screws around or something but whatever
<IdleOne> Venom: give us a moment please
<elky> Or maybe you're using an ISP that a serial network-wide troll uses.
<Venom> what is a serial network?
<chu> "... serial, network-wide, troll"
<Venom> im sorry if my IP is dynamic from comcast and i might get a trolls ip (if i do)
<IdleOne> Venom: We are going to remove the ban, it is possible that you got tangled in someone else mess.
<IdleOne> Let's hope this is not a bad idea and that we don't see you in here any more :)
<Venom> IdleOne: that is what happened to me on ubuntu forums the other day
<elky> You should consider giving your money to a less crap isp
<Venom> elky: well i do that then i am stuck with DSL
<elky> Venom, do you have vps's you can bounce your irc through?
<IdleOne> Venom: ban has been removed, could you please join #ubuntu to make sure everything is ok. Please part this channel afterwards
<Venom> what is vps?
<elky> a server
<Venom> elky: no
<Venom> yes i can set it up
<Venom> i will now part
<Venom> cya =_
<Venom> =)
<chu> So, how about yolarrydabomb's quit message in #ubuntu?
<IdleOne> you tell me :)
<IdleOne> what would you do?
<chu> I'm not sure how to deal with the quit messages! We had a similar thing from m00se in #ubuntu-offtopic a while ago, since I kind of know m00se, I was able to query him and sort it out, but in this case... I'm all out of ideas.
<IdleOne> sounds like a good idea.
<chu> Might want to remove the user cholby from #ubuntu if anyone's around.
<bazhang> he's +b now
<chu> Yep, cheers.
<elky> bazhang, chu, cholby is a delightful one. has previously threatened to rape staff and idlers in #defocus
<chu> Yes, delightful indeed.
<pozic_> I was banned for no reason at all in #kubuntu.
<bazhang> pozic_, hi
<bazhang> pozic_, let me read the scrollback
<pozic_> All I did was put Blu<whatever> in his place.
<pozic_> It's supposed to be an 'official support channel', not a channel where I get further from a solution.
<bazhang> pozic_, that was not necessary nor acceptable under ubuntu channel guidelines
<pozic_> bazhang: so, providing bad advice (even on purpose) is acceptable?
<pozic_> bazhang: so, next time I should just provide people with the worst possible advice and everything is OK?
<pozic_> bazhang: because that's sort of what it looks like.
<pozic_> bazhang: retardation is the cure for the popularity in Ubuntu related distros?
<pozic_> bazhang: i.e. scare all the people with a brain larger than a nut away to other places such that Canonical support becomes more appealing?
<pozic_> bazhang: I don't know, but that's a bit what it looks like; a dumbification of the user base.
<bazhang> pozic_, please calm down.
<pozic_> bazhang: everything I am describing is consistent with the data.
<bazhang> pozic_, nothing is going to be resolved with a non-calm manner
<pozic_> bazhang: I am very calm.
<bazhang> pozic_, it does not seem that way at all
<pozic_> bazhang: I just happen to have a different view on this walled garden you have created.
<pozic_> bazhang: instead of it being a paid walled garden, there is a stupidity filter.
<pozic_> But still a walled garden.
<bazhang> pozic_, this channel is to resolve ban issues and such, not to complain about Ubuntu as a whole
<pozic_> bazhang: I am complaining about the way ikonia is ban happy.
<pozic_> ikonia is itself plagued with mental retardation.
<pozic_> Just look at his/her advice.
<bazhang> pozic_, being abrasive and name-calling other users is not acceptable. any moderator witnessing same will take action, so let's not blame a single one
<pozic_> bazhang: and in general there is a trend to kick out everyone who does not agree with the one true Truth of these channels.
<LjL> pozic_: next time it's going to be a ban. you have a long history of bans, i'm not letting you call people names or otherwise be abusive in here.
<pozic_> LjL: and in that history of bans every single time I was surrounded by morons, wasn't I?
<pozic_> LjL: so, please fix your IQ filter.
<pozic_> LjL: I was even trying to help someone in #kubuntu.
<pozic_> LjL: but then some idiot (ikonia) banned me.
<bazhang> why did timewarper notice #kubuntu then go off in #ubuntu
<DJones> Just hit xubuntu as well
<bazhang> and removed. now some nasty PM
#ubuntu-ops 2012-07-31
<ubottu> WoggleHorns called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> on himself
<ubottu> eybjeyatjytbqagi called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> wbunfptrsforuglk called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> tpspsslqutldigny called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> xrccjfzzsfcbrjxn called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> kjsuuswszrebenzx called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> joaeqfdaqkerykre called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<jrib> how nice
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (18))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood during emergency mode)
<bazhang> salman is back at it
<bkerensa> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tm_T> bkerensa: as you prolly have more insight what's been happening there, feel free to act there, you know, catalyst (:
<bkerensa> kk
<ubottu> ThinkT510 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<DJones> Watching
<Myrtti> sorry if I barged in
<DJones> No probs, I was about to do the same
<bkerensa> good night folks
<DJones> Goodnight
<chu> So, ubottu has asked me to review the ban on user /28
<chu> Whoops
<chu> So, ubottu has asked me to review the ban on user `lechoked' - looking through the bt right now, I see that he was initially forwarded to #ubuntu-ops and from then he did not cooperate at all. I don't know if I should leave the ban in place or remove it. Any input?
<topyli> chu: i would leave the ban in place, and if the user is online i'd nudge them to join -ops again and try to fix it
<chu> Mmm, unfortunately the nick was not registered.
<topyli> if the ban is very old, it might be worth considering to just remove it. they can be banned again if there's further trouble
<topyli> someone who's been banned for several months might simply be gone by now
<chu> Well, it's a week old, and he had no interest in reasoning about it - I gave him the guidelines link, but he just said "read it" straight away as if he didn't care
<topyli> i'd consider the ban "active" if it isn't older than that. they can come here and resolve it if they're interested
<topyli> so my advice is "do nothing" :)
<chu> Well, initially I put the forward to #ubuntu-ops (although, if I recall IdleOne said it was unnecessary, but I wanted to give him a chance) and since we didn't resolve anything, I removed the forward but left the ban.
<chu> Yep, thanks for your input topyli :)
<chu> So, should I just recomment to ubottu about my decision, or reiterate the problem?
<topyli> yes that's good work. the forward is unnecessary now since they know about this channel already
<chu> Oh, I'm silly, there is no need for a recomment :)
<topyli> no harm either :)
<Tm_T> comments are always good
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, nibbler__ said: !ops vakaris is onjoin spamming
<DJones> I've just tested, no on-join spam for me
<Tm_T> usually ops and staff (when identified) are not infected
<Tm_T> my cycle didn't get anything
<DJones> I wasn't identified, used xchat & a none registered nick
<LjL> vakaris is in very many channels and unidentified, that's an alarm bell but as long as we don't get a second report, i guess...
<tomaw> LjL: any spam from it on your attempt?
<LjL> no
<tomaw> same here
<Tm_T> looks clean to me
<ubottu> In ubottu, theadmin said: !autostart is <reply> If you want to edit your Autostart programs, open the Unity dash and search for Startup Programs. If you're on XFCE, use menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Session and Startup, if you're on KDE, use Kickoff -> Computer -> System Settings -> Autostart. For more details see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<theadmin> (the current factoid info is pretty outdated, so there)
<IdleOne> looks good
<IdleOne> !no autostart is <reply> If you want to edit your Autostart programs, open the Unity dash and search for Startup Programs. If you're on XFCE, use menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Session and Startup, if you're on KDE, use Kickoff -> Computer -> System Settings -> Autostart. For more details see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> thanks theadmin
<theadmin> IdleOne: No problem. I also have no idea how to do that for LXDE (edit ~/.config/openbox/autostart or something?)
<theadmin> Anyway, thanks %)
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_I_can_autostart_a_program_when_logging_into_Desktop
<IdleOne> !no autostart is <reply> If you want to edit your Autostart programs, open the Unity dash and search for Startup Programs. If you're on XFCE, use menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Session and Startup, if you're on KDE, use Kickoff -> Computer -> System Settings -> Autostart. For more details see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup. For LXDE see http://ubottu.com/y/4
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> Unit193: That Good?
<Unit193> Yeah, that's mostly for Lubuntu rather than LXDE, but generally Lubuntu users are the ones asking anyway.
<ubottu> nathwill called the ops in #ubuntu-server ()
<ubottu> TheLordOfTime called the ops in #ubuntu (Salman is spamming)
<TheLordOfTime> is the ops team pretty much dead?
<TheLordOfTime> its as if #ubuntu isnt being watched.
<genii-around> TheLordOfTime: I just gave Salman a warn
<TheLordOfTime> cool, just making sure there's someone monitoring the channel.
<TheLordOfTime> (that, and he's been reported to be spamming in other channels with messages as well, according to #freenode )
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (Salman)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from salman)
<TheLordOfTime> and again, apparently the evil is rising from him.
<Salman> How to bankic
<Salman> K
<Salman> ?
<iceroot> hi
<iceroot> would be great if someone could kick Salman in #ubuntu, thx
<beandog> guys, can we get rid of a troll
<beandog> ujoqaj Dr_Willis: then you probably werent capable of helping anyway
<beandog> ujoqaj i mean, its going to require an attention span, what else can i tell you
<beandog> won't check forums, anything else, anytime we try to help he throws it in our face
<beandog> he's being a dork
<beandog> he's not even doing basics to help himself out, and bugging not just me.
<Salman> Help me
<Salman> Ubuntu unbanned help me
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (ujoqaj)
<IdleOne> ujoqaj, banned
<iceroot> thanks
<IdleOne> beandog: How can I help you?
<beandog> IdleOne: nothing, Im good
<beandog> thx
<genii-around> Rebooting, back in a bit.
 * IdleOne counts the bits
#ubuntu-ops 2012-08-01
<DFrostedWang> Do any of you know where I can get scripts to make my bot like ubottu? I know there are some things for supybot, but I have an Eggbot.
<bazhang> need supybot for botclone of ubottu
<DFrostedWang> Okay, I have a supybot, too. But I was just learning how it worked. Didn't want to have to use it for this. Oh well.
<bazhang> http://ubottu.com/clone.html
<DFrostedWang> Thanx
<bazhang> you are welcome.
<DFrostedWang> I need bazaar to get it?
<bazhang> is that what the link says?
<DFrostedWang> I think so
<DFrostedWang> It sent me to launchpad
<bazhang> ok, well whatever the link says.
<IdleOne> eggdrop.org should have a list of scripts.
<DFrostedWang> Okay then
<bazhang> DFrostedWang, please dont idle in this channel
<DFrostedWang> They do
<IdleOne> remember this isn't a help channel though. you might want to try #eggdrop
<DFrostedWang> egghelp.org/tcl.html I think
<DFrostedWang> I am not idling
<bazhang> DFrostedWang, its not a bot clone support channel. please dont idle here.
<IdleOne> DFrostedWang: I think what bazhang meant to say is now that we have helped, please part the channel.
<DFrostedWang> I was asking for help. I thought questions about the bot should go here. That is what your guidelines said. But no *buntu channel follows those. I guess I'll just leave.
<bazhang> <DFrostedWang> jisg: You should, if you have done anything major on Ubuntu, remaster your install and put it on USB or CD/DVD
<bazhang> that seems odd advice
<DJones> What is "wubuntu" ? http://wubuntu.co.cc/
<DJones> A couple of pop up ad's on the page, but seems like the official ubuntu website apart from that
<bazhang> DJones, yeah, I noticed that too, assumed it was Wubi and he'she had mispelled it
<DJones> The website is registered to a "Warren Reeves" from what I can see
<bazhang> thats odd to have the .cc address like that
<DJones> If you click on the "Warren Reeves" link, it goes to a Suspended web page, the rest of the links (that I've tried) seem to go to official ubuntu.com pages & downloads
<bazhang> yep
<gnomefreak> suspended is a bad sign
<gnomefreak> good morning guys
<bazhang> he knows it's a bad command to give, yet gives it anyway
<bazhang> gnomefreak, hi
<bazhang> <DFrostedWang> You mean Winblows/Mac?
<bazhang> augh. just augh
<DJones> Looking at the history of .co.cc sites, google blocked 11 million .co.cc sites from its search results due to spammers using the .co.cc sites
<bazhang> this is where we need ikonia the most
<bazhang> to succinctly put why it's unnecessary to use that terminology
<gnomefreak> what channel? looks intersting
<bazhang> DfrostedWang in #ubuntu
<bazhang> occasionally goes by ICWeiner
<knome> banned in #xubuntu
<bazhang> oh right
<knome> (iirc at least :P)
<knome> basically for the nick issue + not listening
<bazhang> tons of other places as well.
<IdleOne> can't find tcl scripts for his bot and tells people to log in as root...
<bazhang> I'll give a dangerous command, and people should *just* know not to use it, or they are idiots...or something
<knome> just ban him.
<bazhang> not sure I follow that logic
<knome> i've pretty much had it with him, and i'm not sure why you are giving him any more rope
<bazhang> if they are asking, presumably they *don't * know
 * bkerensa would watch him longer but needs sleeps
<bkerensa> gnight!
<gnomefreak> good night
<IdleOne> night
<gnomefreak> i agree with the banning of him, nowever i havent been following his comments so i would rather someone else ban him/her
<gnomefreak> s/noever/however
<IdleOne> He's quiet now.
<knome> so does people get away with breaking the rules by just going quiet right after?
<gnomefreak> shoulnt IIHO
<gnomefreak> IMHO
<knome> yep
<knome> exactly. i've noticed i do this myself too, it's too easy to just see them be quiet
<knome> but still, they shouldn't get away with it
<IdleOne> he didn't get away with it
<IdleOne> he was told by 3 people at least not to do it again.
<IdleOne> maybe it was two people..anyway he was told.
<gnomefreak> warned 3 times or once mby 3 people?
<IdleOne> many people after the one offence
<gnomefreak> s/mby/by
<IdleOne> if we are going to ban everybody who makes a mistake. Ban me.
<gnomefreak> noone said he made a mistake
<gnomefreak> most of the time we dont warn people 3 times for mistakes
<knome> that too, and if he's banned in several other places, it's not like he did one mistake
<bazhang> <DFrostedWang> I gotta keep my porn locked up
<bazhang> he knows the channel guidelines
<DFrostedWang> What the hell, bazhang?
<bazhang> !guidelines | DFrostedWang
<ubottu> DFrostedWang: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<DFrostedWang> Yeah I read those
<bazhang> !codeofconduct | DFrostedWang
<ubottu> DFrostedWang: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<DFrostedWang> Three times, in fact.
<DFrostedWang> Yeah I've been through this because I got banned for my name
<bazhang> DFrostedWang, then you know that what you said is NOT acceptable
<bazhang> <DFrostedWang> I gotta keep my porn locked up
<DFrostedWang> Well f*ck you then. I guess ##linux can help me unmount my partition.
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu-ops dfrostedwang  (~DFrostedW@184.52.57.131) uncooperative, foul language
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> Ah.. That was the best response to someone asking about another linux distro in #ubuntu. "<MonkeyDust> Thomas_  that's like asking your girlfriend to recommend another woman"
<LjL> hah
<mneptok> is asking for Windows help like asking your girlfriend for advice on the best gay bar in town>
<bazhang> Bleach_ just seems to be making random "help" suggestions
<bazhang> locodir-user> Is deleting system32 gonna work?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from locodir-user)
<bazhang> barefoot138 was locodir-user
<bazhang> <smallfoot-> just got back from the animal hospital
#ubuntu-ops 2012-08-02
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu Yandex_nm2 being silly, has a bantracker history under various nicknames
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Salman> Help me
<LjL> Salman: you were banned from #ubuntu, several times, because you did not make any sense.
<Salman> Yes ljl
<Salman> Help me unban ubuntu LjL
<LjL> Salman: maybe it would be better if you went to the channel for your language. what is your native language?
<Salman> I fix keybord plzz unbanned me  LjL
<LjL> Salman: what does the keyboard have to do with this?
<Salman> Yes but unban me
<LjL> Salman: i cannot unban you if i cannot communicate with you.
<gry> Salman: where are you from?
<Salman> Qatar
<gry> Salman: what country?
<gry> Hmm.
<Salman> Yes
<Salman> Unban me
<Salman> Plzzzz LjL
<Salman> Gry
<gry> Salman: I imagine that the problem is your English.  On IRC, it's somewhat preferred to use longer sentences in one line to ease understanding.
<LjL> Salman: no. i cannot unban you. #ubuntu is a busy channel. you say nonsense in #ubuntu when you are in #ubuntu. i don't know if it's because of English, but i cannot help you.
<gry> Salman: are you looking for help with Ubuntu?
<Salman> Gry you have what's up
<gry> Salman: I think you'll want to use https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org (you can ask here) or http://askubuntu.com/ (you can also ask here)
<Salman> gry: U have what's up chat
<mneptok> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<mneptok> no ...
<mneptok> the #ubuntu-arabic channel is seemingly dead. the ubuntu-arabic.org community site is a domain placeholder. i imagine most LoCo channels are fairly quiet. to where do we refer Arabic speakers that have English issues?
<mneptok> Sabily? :/
<jussi> !sa | mneptok
<ubottu> mneptok: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<mneptok> jussi: is that channel active? i didn't check.
<jussi> mneptok: I havent for a while, but it was more active than the other one iirc
<IdleOne> seems dead also
<mneptok> random irclogs.u days over the past month indicate it's pretty dead.
<mneptok> either no entries at all, or juct joins/parts and nick changes
<jussi> bleh
<mneptok> it would lead you to think that a large portion of the Arab world was really busy this past year.
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #kubuntu (batman)
<bazhang> <jameson> I'm really disappointed that it takes losing all my files to realize just how unreliable ubuntu is as an OS
<bazhang> <schultza> same pro/con question for rythmbox vs audacity?
<bazhang> is that NOT polling?
<DJones> It is in my book
<bazhang> seems like a variation on !best
<bazhang> ubuntu on android?
<bazhang> isn't that just some kind of VM?
<IdleOne> not released yet afaik
<bazhang> <powahh> then try getting it on the sun
<bazhang> to a question about freezing
#ubuntu-ops 2012-08-03
<bazhang> <Wug> I'm not booting so it doesnt need /boot anyway
<DFrostedWang> WTF?
<DFrostedWang> IdleOne, why the hell can't I get help?
<IdleOne> DFrostedWang: because you have been warned on several occasions about being offtopic. and you have also been told about using bad language. Now you advertise a porn channel in #ubuntu. You claim to have read the guidelines and that is so you would know better.
<IdleOne> You are now banned for 30 days.
<IdleOne> if that was so*
<IdleOne> you can try askubuntu.com or the ubuntu forums for support.
<DFrostedWang> I am sick and tired of this fucking ubuntu shit! I have to switch distros again thanx to assholes like you kicking/banning me for the stupidest shit! Come on! How the hell can you ban me for 30 days and expect me to pull an explanation of what is wrong with my computer out my ass? F*ck you.
<h00k> huh.
<Pici> I step away from the computer for 15 minutes...
<bazhang> <anon4942948> where's the "all programs" button
<bazhang> <Niker> red letters are mean
<bazhang> The Scarlet letters!
<bazhang> doodman_ and NIker are the same IP
<bazhang> now trying to d c c send me some spam
<bazhang> <doodman_> he must be my second Cousin twice removed we use the same network
<bazhang> asking if they are the same person via PM
<bazhang> <imanc> can anyone think of any downsides to using gnome with 12.04?
<bazhang> uh what
<bazhang> <lool_> h
<bazhang> <troll detected>
<bazhang> * [NoNoNo] (~ired@unaffiliated/iamred): Iamred's Mobile Account and him
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (mernilio baiting)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-08-04
<naboo> hello
<naboo> jafer is puting on links that lock up your computer,
<IdleOne> naboo: thank you. he is banned now.
<IdleOne> naboo: I have to ask you to part this channel, there is a no idling policy.  Thanks again for pointing out the abusive user.
<naboo> yes sorry i had left my pc
<chu> Any #ubuntu ops online currently? I have a feeling this Maiz_en_Heces guy is trying to take the conversation elsewhere...
<ubottu> slangasek called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<IAmNotThatGuy> Maiz_en_Heces is targetting #ubuntu based channels I think. Joined #ubuntu-meeting
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> also -server
<IAmNotThatGuy> AlanBell, are you around?
<iToast> why can't I send to ubutnu now...?
<iToast> "[03:07] == Cannot send to channel: #ubuntu"
<iToast> Why?
<Tm_T> iToast: hi, looks like you're currently quieted on #ubuntu
<iToast> why was i
<Tm_T> you don't recall?
<iToast> I just joined
<iToast> changed nicks in other cannels
<iToast> then queted in #ubuntu.
<iToast> Tm_T: ?
<Tm_T> iToast: reading the resources, one moment
<Myrtti> iToast: still need help?
<Myrtti> iToast: you cant say anything in #ubuntu because you are using webchat and changed your nickname
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (silverghost)
<mneptok> hooboy
<mneptok> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/08/nemo-linux-mint-team-forks-nautilus.html
<IdleOne> if Mint devs were car manufacturers we would still be driving the Etzel
<Myrtti> IdleOne: and how is that different from Ubuntu project making Unity?
<IdleOne> Well, Unity may be the new Etzel but at least it is new
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu (Jerry_Gar)
<IdleOne> it has been brought to my attention that my comment about the Mint devs was not very Ubuntu like. I agree and I apologize.
 * mneptok whispers "Edsel"
<bazhang> h e never learns
<DJones> Yep
<DJones> He earned that one
<bazhang> my only mistake was ever unbanning him
<bazhang> <arwa1> anyone has an idea how to hack from ubuntu?
<bazhang> wonder if he means kernel hacking
<knome> probably, what other hacking would one want to do?
<knome> wait, would anyone want to hack even a kernel? :)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-08-05
<ubottu> wilee-nilee called the ops in #ubuntu (Guitar_Pro)
<gnomefreak> LjL: if you are awake i would like to kn what happehed?
<ubottu> Random832 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<LjL> what was gnomefreak referring to?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Redi said: ubottu: I know that there is no single solution for all my troubles :)
<smartboyhw> ...
<bazhang> smartboyhw, is there something you needed here?
<smartboyhw> No
<DJones> smartboyhw: This channel has a no idle policy if there's nothing you need help with
<Myrtti> smartboyhw: that was a polite request for you to leave
<mneptok> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erh2ngRZxs0
<Fuchs> Tm_T: I guess you have seen Venom in #defocus, so yes, you might want to keep an eye on that
<LjL> does he poison the channel
<Fuchs> [21:31:28] <Venom> Tlexx, whats worse? the smelly nigger or the dangerous mexican?
<Fuchs> you decide.
 * LjL starts a fox hunt
<Fuchs> mhm.
<Venom> how can you get high quick!
<LjL> ahum
<bazhang> borobebin:   trolling multiple channels
<S711> Hi, why is Bshellz banned from core Ubuntu channels?
<IdleOne> S711: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ShellPolicy I suspect the are not in lign with one or more of the requirements
<Venom> why did i get removed
<IdleOne> because you are a troll.
<IdleOne> !appeals > Venom
<ubottu> Venom, please see my private message
<ubottu> Venom called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<ubottu> Venom called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<S711> I see. Well, Bshellz has been working well for me this far, too well, I'm questioning whether there's such a thing as free lunch, that's why I'm asking. Is there anything in particular I should know about Bshellz?
<IdleOne> S711: there was a lot of abuse from users of bshellz in the past. I don't know if that is still true but if the bshellz admins want the ban removed they can contact the IRCC https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil
<ubottu> AdolfHittler called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<S711> IdleOne: Thanks, that's OK.
<IdleOne> sorry for the inconvenience this may cause you.
<S711> No, I don't need to be in the core channels at this time.
<ubottu> AdolfHittler called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<ubottu> AdolfHittler called the ops in #ubuntu-motu ()
<elky> so hfsplus is back on the 66-* range i see
<elky> and using the nick with which he convinced us to unban stuff.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (silverghost appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<silverghost> FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK
<silverghost> UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU
<silverghost> FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK UBUNTU FUCK
<silverghost> UBUNTU
<silverghost> OIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIOI
<silverghost> FUCK U ALL SON OF BITCHES
<elky> Ok then.
#ubuntu-ops 2013-07-29
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (loldongs,)
<elky> k1l: i win.
<k1l> :(
<elky> :P
<genii> Hm, 1996. The first I recall is 4.10
<Pici> aww. I was writing my kick message.
<ikonia> "bye" is qiucker
<ikonia> quicker
<Pici> hah
<LjL> I USED TO MOD THIS FORUM
<ikonia> THATS OK THEN !
<Pici> DON'T YOU KNOW WHO I AM?
<ikonia> I was waiting for the lilo reference
<Pici> Or Mark Shuttleworth
<LjL> how can you not know who i am?! i am connecting from a 6-weeks-ago-registered Tor account!
<Pici> The nick looks familiar actually.
<LjL> it just seemed like a mangling of "old school irc" to me
<IdleOne> it does
<Pici> LjL: ditto
<IdleOne> I'm almost 100% sure there is history in the bantracker on that nick
<ikonia> then he sucks as clearly we don't know who he is
<IdleOne> I have it memorized up to september 2012
<IdleOne> :)
<ikonia> people are idiots
<ikonia> this guy is parroting snippets of information from #ubuntu-server to make it sounds like he understands what he's asking for
<ikonia> yet he can't see that I'm in the channel and can read the discussion
<genii> Now I remember why that name sounded familiar. http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/10/15/%23ubuntu-ops.txt
<ikonia> genii: clearly you do know who he is
<genii> ikonia: She
<ikonia> ah
<Pici> ikonia: I'd just let it go, you can't educate everyone
<ikonia> it's just stupid
<LjL> Pici: how about, ask for the name of the VPS, get in contact with someone who's an admin there, and "educate" ;(
<ikonia> hey - check this IP out, he'll be getting dodgy emails and naked pictures :)
<ikonia> ahh he's at uni
<ikonia> ah, maybe not
<ikonia> dead Uniserver please check this guys IP for MTA transfer, it will be "gold"
<ikonia> "dear"
<k1l> <ctugt> can someone recommend me a goof free irc for osx         his cat misspelled ubuntu in that sentence :)
<genii> I like that turn of phrase, "goof free irc"
<genii> odd1 I think is the zorinos person of another day
<bazhang> * ikonia sets ban on *!*@24.244.89.228
<bazhang> wrong host
<ikonia> got it
<bazhang> ok
<ikonia> thanks
<ikonia> was a second behind you
<bazhang> <sunnyjay> ferie, try safari browser on ubuntu
#ubuntu-ops 2013-07-30
<ubottu> wilee-nilee called the ops in #ubuntu (bejker)
<IdleOne> he does have a point
<Pici> I'm glad it was an intelligent question.
<IdleOne> just saying it is FUD makes us look like we are trying to hide something
<IdleOne> that too
<Pici> Aye
<DJones> Maybe a factoid for it needs thinking through, if I wasn't cooking tea, I'd have a look for the links
<IdleOne> !adlens
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<IdleOne> that is almost a complete answer
<DJones> Are their any independant comments on the issue? If RMS says one thing on his blog, Mark says the opposite on his blog, just counteract each other, something independant would probably be better
<DJones> Just think that if somebody believes RMS, they won't believe a Mark Shuttworth response
<IdleOne> the FSF blogged about it in a less sensational way. both sides have good points. I think it isn't our job to convince the reader.
<IdleOne> just pass on the info and let them decide
 * DJones waits for Bradley Manning's spam/comments in #u
<Pici> I see we've told rawrmonster a few times to ask in #python
<IdleOne> yeah, wastrel is helping him out though and I could have gone to ##windows
<Myrtti> oh dear me, I'm trying to log into Ubuntuforums but this whole thing is so complicated I can't make heads or tails
<Myrtti> IRC is great, doesn't necessarily require passwords and the only person responsible for them is me myself
<genii> @comment 56398 Reviewed, habitual offender, not lifted.
<ubottu> Comment added.
<bazhang> ugh
<bazhang> arch user asking for help in #ubuntu
<El_Naciente> hi
<genii> El_Naciente: Is there some issue you need to discuss with ubuntu channel moderators?
<El_Naciente> genii I just want to make friends
<Myrtti> that's nice, perhaps you could read the topic of this channel though?
<Myrtti> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<genii> El_Naciente: Contrary to what bastidrazor may have told you, this channel is not to make friends in. It is for people to discuss their bans from channels or other behaviour.
<genii> El_Naciente: For casual conversations, please visit #ubuntu-offtopic channel instead.
<El_Naciente> genii ok gracias
<genii> El_Naciente: Also please note the part of this channel topic which says: "Please exit the channel once your issue is dealt with."
<genii> Heh.
#ubuntu-ops 2013-07-31
<ANub> hello
<Myrtti> yes, hi?
<ANub> when i login to ubuntuforums.org.......my username as it appears has changed and "2" has been appended in the end. Furthermore all the activity / threads / posts by me are not visible in my profile....how can i fix it...?
<Myrtti> did you read the topic of this channel?
<Myrtti> try at #ubuntuforums
<ANub> yes.......ive read it and since i didn't get info from #ubuntuforums, i thought this channel might help :)
<tsimpson> you haven't asked in #ubuntuforums
<ANub> oh sorry.....i asked in #ubuntu...........
<ANub> i'm gonna try in #ubuntuforums...thnx
<dolphin-man> hi
<dolphin-man> is anyone here
<Myrtti> yes, hi?
<dolphin-man> I would like to appeal my ban from #ubuntu directly to Mark Shuttleworth
<dolphin-man> I am a long time Ubuntu user
<dolphin-man> and I feel like my banning has been a slap in the face
<dolphin-man> Myrtti
<dolphin-man> I swear to god
<dolphin-man> if I don't get unbanned from ubuntu
<Myrtti> well the appeals process doesn't involve Mark alone at any stage of the way
<dolphin-man> I WILL turn off Amazon ads on my Ubuntu partition
<dolphin-man> Myrtti, at what stage does it involve him
<Myrtti> him alone? never.
<Myrtti> you're welcome to turn off amazon ads at anytime anyway
<dolphin-man> okay then.
<dolphin-man> at any rate I'd like to appeal my ban
<Myrtti> ok, hold on, be back with you in 1 minute, something came up
<dolphin-man> ok
<Myrtti> (have my glasses on now)
<Myrtti> so
<Myrtti> why would you want to get back into #ubuntu?
<dolphin-man> I have technical issues that I need to troubleshoot
<Myrtti> ok, could you tell me what kind of technical issue?
<Myrtti> I see.
<dolphin-man> sorry
<dolphin-man> I was talking to someone in real life
<dolphin-man> Myrtti, I've used Ubuntu for torrenting and for some reason when I'm on Ubuntu and I want to download a tv show or movie for example
<dolphin-man> the DL rate is capped at around 10 kb/s to 12 kb/s
<dolphin-man> at first I thought it was a network issue, but I then booted up windows and tried torrenting the show
<dolphin-man> and the DL speed issues were not present, so I believe it is a technical issue with Ubuntu
<dolphin-man> I've also been postponing an update, I have about 150 mbs of updates I need to perform and I keep postponing
<dolphin-man> so maybe thats the issue?
<dolphin-man> Myrtti
<Myrtti> so, if I'd let you to #ubuntu, what would you do, troll around?
<dolphin-man> No sir.
<Myrtti> I'm looking at your latest interaction there from the logs and it's not encouraging
<dolphin-man> I can't remember what happend honestly
<dolphin-man> I remember getting banned, but I can't remember what for
<dolphin-man> It was probably a misunderstanding
<Myrtti> I'm just a person, I don't need to be formally addressed with sir or m'am :-)
<dolphin-man> ok
<Myrtti> dolphin-man: no, it really wasn't a misunderstanding, it's fairly clear that it was intentional from you
<dolphin-man> Myrtti, with all due respect I sincerely doubt that.
<dolphin-man> Myrtti, is there a way I could take this to Mark Shuttleworth?
<dolphin-man> is there a number I could call
<dolphin-man> If I could just get him to personally intervene and make you understand
<dolphin-man> what happens now Myrtti
<Myrtti> dolphin-man: here you go: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/07/28/%23ubuntu.html#t22:48
<Myrtti> the fact that you want to appeal to Mark Shuttleworth is the first clue that you don't actually want to seriously resolve this or to use #ubuntu for getting help for technical problems
<dolphin-man> Myrtti, sorry I thought some casual banter in #ubuntu was okay
<dolphin-man> I just made a couple remarks, and then I was banned
<dolphin-man> also I have a lot of respect for Mark Shuttleworth, I'm sad to hear you don't
<dolphin-man> I think he would make a just aribtrator
<Myrtti> I have respect for him, but we also have a process for ban resolution
<Myrtti> that doesn't directly involve Mark at any point
<Myrtti> and it's been successfully used for years
<dolphin-man> oaky, sorry for being uppity then
<Myrtti> alright, lets do this then
<Myrtti> !guidelines > dolphin-man
<ubottu> dolphin-man, please see my private message
<Myrtti> !coc > dolphin-man
<dolphin-man> bash like bot commands?
<Myrtti> please read those, I'll have to go have a look at what the damned cat is doing
<dolphin-man> is ubottu open source?
<dolphin-man> ok
<Myrtti> it had pooped on the hallway rug >___<
<Myrtti> erm yes
<Myrtti> she is an eggdrop
<Myrtti> dolphin-man: so did you read the links ubottu gave you? mainly the guidelines
<dolphin-man> yes
<Myrtti> do you understand which part you did an error at?
<dolphin-man> yes the dont be annoying part
<Myrtti> there's also a part above it
<Myrtti> at Language and Subject
<dolphin-man> okay
<Myrtti> I've been kindly reminded that ubottu is actually a supybot
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> so let's say I let you in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> if I or any other op sees you behaving in a way that doesn't belong there, you will be banned again
<Myrtti> dolphin-man: do you understand that?
<dolphin-man> yes
<Myrtti> and if you are banned, it is likely that the ban removal won't be as easy as it was now
<Myrtti> the main purpose of the bans is to prevent disruption to the channel, not to smack your hand for being naughty. But if you can't behave in non-disruptive way, then the ban will be longer
<dolphin-man> ok
<Myrtti> go ahead and join the channel and ask your question
<dolphin-man> nah, I have to go to bed. I'll join tomorrow afternoon when I have access to a computer.
<dolphin-man> later
<Myrtti> wheeeeee breakfast
<Myrtti> marmalade toast and tea!
<Pricey> Wow... someone actually read a topic
<k1l_> hehe
 * genii sips
<bazhang> <pixelshuck> Hi, I would like to know whether ubuntu BAG meets the Airport cabin baggage measurements
<bazhang>  /j #ubuntu-customs
<bazhang> whoops
<IdleOne> if he means the backpack. I believe it does but the measurments for it should be on the canonical shop
<ubottu> In ubottu, ironfoot495 said: I know that this works but I have a problem getting mysql and apache2 to start. I reinstalled using what yo suggested but there still is no change,
<Myrtti> !bot > ironfoot495
<genii> Is there anyone who has topic control in -discuss ? It's still says in part "Ubuntu for Phones discussion has moved to #ubuntu-phone"  ...when that is now forwarded to #ubuntu-touch
<Pici> I should have access
<Pici> Want me to op you up?
<Myrtti> if the mlock is on, having ops won't help
<Myrtti> I don't know if it is
<genii> Pici: Changed the topic now :)
<genii> ( and deopped of course )
<Kaka> Hi.
<Kaka> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> Kaka called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<ikonia> hello
<Kaka> !ops
<Kaka> hello
<ikonia> Kaka: please stop
<Kaka> are you op?
<ikonia> yes
<Kaka> i was banned
<Kaka> for swearing
<ikonia> when ?
<ikonia> from where?
<Kaka> on #ubuntu
<ikonia> first thing - please don't use !ops in any channels unless there is an emergency ?
<ikonia> clear
<Kaka> ok, i got it
<ikonia> give me a moment while I find your ban please.
<Kaka> ok, thank u
<Kaka> i m from pakistan
<ikonia> ahh I see it's you again
<Kaka> what
<Kaka> i think u banned all isps of pakistan..
<ikonia> I don't think so
<Kaka> 119.x
<ikonia> the fact that you've been asked multiple times to stop joining and doing !ops
<Kaka> is the main IP-addresses
<Kaka> of all pakistani user
<Kaka> u put ban on 119.x
<ikonia> Kaka: we have not banned Pakistan
<Kaka> which means, all paki users are banned
<ikonia> just you
<Kaka> you have banned pakistan
<Kaka> you banned a ip range, i think
<ikonia> we've not,
<Kaka> i never came here
<ikonia> I'm not discussing how you are banned
<Kaka> how am i banned
<ikonia> Kaka: how did know to join this channel ?
<Kaka> which ip range have u banned?
<Kaka> when i entered freenode
<ikonia> Kaka: I'm not discussing how we banned you
<Kaka> i tried connecting irc.ubuntu.com
<Kaka> and it sent me to #ubuntu-ops
<Kaka> i typed /j #ubuntu
<Kaka> it say, you re banned
<Kaka> you banned My IP Address Is 119.157.x.x?
<ikonia> it didn't forward you to here as we removed the forward
<Kaka> if yes, then you have banned all paki users
<ikonia> I've told you "no" 3 times
<ikonia> you seem to be unable to grasp this
<Kaka> if u banned 119.157.x.x, or 119.157.250.x, then u banned all paki users
<Kaka> im saying
<Kaka> i never came here
<Kaka> and i have been banned???
<ikonia> how did you know to join #ubuntu-ops ?
<Kaka> i connected to
<Kaka> irc.ubuntu.com
<Kaka> and it sent me to #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> no, it didn't, we removed the forward
<Kaka> it did
<ikonia> and I've just checked and your the same guy using the other nicknames such as jaykay and pentester and trying to be a problem causing !ops when you enter this channel
<ikonia> so I'm sorry to say the ban won't be in place
<ikonia> and the fact that oyu said "I've never been here" - but earlier said "I was banned for swearing" shows you are lying
<ikonia> so lets not waste more time and you go on your way
<Kaka> why cannot i be unbanned
<ikonia> for the reasons I've just said above
<Kaka> i want to help innocent people in #ubuntu
<ikonia> so we are done
<ikonia> bye
<Kaka> dude no
<KindTwo> You have a bot named 'stree' sitting in #ubuntu, if you hilight it or /query it, it responds with random AI crap kinda like a cleverbot
<ikonia> lets have a look
<ikonia> thanks
<ikonia> KindTwo: sorted, thanks
<KindTwo> no problem.
#ubuntu-ops 2013-08-01
<ubottu> cgtdk called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, mumpitzel said: !ops TirixTa is messaging GNAA spam
<Myrtti> well look at that
<Myrtti> he's actually asking the question he had yesterday
<jdorfler> hi
<jdorfler> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> jdorfler called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<k1l> stein? what do you want?
<jdorfler> anybody?
<jdorfler> hey k1l
<jdorfler> man
<jdorfler> unban me
<jdorfler> I need some help dude
<jdorfler> I need some help from #ubuntu
<jdorfler> now I can't get help cause you banned me, man
<Myrtti> didn't ikonia go through this behaviour with you earlier?
<k1l> nope. you have proven quite alot now that you will not stick to the guidelines. you even ban evaded alot of times.
<jdorfler> I will stick with the guidelines, man.
<stein> now I am stein.
<k1l> just because you need help now doesnt mean you can join and troll the other times again
<Myrtti> do not hilight ops with the ops trigger when you enter then channel
<stein> I will never troll, k1l
<stein> I promise, man
<stein> ban me if I do
<stein> or zline me
<k1l> sorry, i dont believe that with your behaviour you showed the last weeks.
<stein> I am sorry.
<stein> I really am.
<stein> I will not do this kind of childish behavior.
<stein> never again.
<Lanser> I am originally Lanser.
<k1l> i know your nicks. the bantracker is full of your entries
<Lanser> aw man.
<Lanser> please dude.
<Lanser> unban me :(
<Lanser> I need some help on ubuntu.
<Lanser> I shall now act professional and be extremely serious, sir k1l.
<Lanser> I just need help.
<Lanser> real quick.
<k1l> that is not part of the deal: troll as much as you can and get unbanned when you need help
<Lanser> no k1l
<Lanser> I will not do that again
<k1l> you spoiled the irc community.
<Tm_T> Lanser: the answer is "No", please leave the channel if you don't have anything else you need from us
<Lanser> I will not troll, and I will only go to #ubuntu when I need help.
<Lanser> k1l: how can I get unbanned?
<Lanser> is there anything I can do prove that I will not troll again?
<Tm_T> Lanser: how about reading what has been written for you? that would be a good start (:
<Lanser> Tm_T: alright, mate.
<Tm_T> Lanser: I'd say if we can see you not causing any issue for a couple weeks, there's could be a possibility to consider letting you to the channel
<Lanser> Tm_T: I see.
<Lanser> Tm_T: well, i'll stick with the guidelines from now on.
<Tm_T> Lanser: see you in couple weeks then
<Lanser> does anybody got a time machine that runs on sudo?
<Lanser> haha :p
<Lanser> and alright, tm_t.
<Lanser> I'll be back after a couple of weeks.
<Tm_T> Lanser: bye
<ikonia> just like to point out that less than 30 seconds after leaving this channel lanser did this in #kali-linux
<ikonia> 13:10 < Lanser> how the fuckin' fuckity fuck do I fix this?
<ikonia> 13:10 < Lanser> !ops
<ikonia> 13:10 < Lanser> oh that didn't work
<ikonia> 13:10 < Lanser> !penis
<ikonia> 13:10 < Lanser> and that didn't work out either
<Tm_T> yup
<k1l_> that clearly shows how much he doesnt want to troll anymore :/
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, babinlonston said: ubottu: no ufw is not working here
<GiGaHuRtZ> that was rediculous
<ikonia> no - it really wasn't
<GiGaHuRtZ> What rule did I supposedly break this time?
<GiGaHuRtZ> I don't know why you have a grudge with me. But whatever.
<GiGaHuRtZ> Go fuckyourself (there, I broke a rule for real)
<ikonia> really, you think a.) using "shat" is acceptable language and b.) calling people gestapo is acceptable
<GiGaHuRtZ> You really are a dick
<ikonia> I don't have any grudge with you
<Pici> *!*@84.64.* seems just a smidgen too wide.
<ikonia> it's not going to be there longer than another 6min:35 seconds
<ikonia> got a clock running on my desktop
<Pici> okay :)
<bazhang> he's a huge issue network wide
<bazhang> also goes by the nick N0yd
<genii> bazhang:   Ah, that name I've seen before
<bazhang> genii, yep. feels entitled to "Free Speech!!!11"
 * genii opts for free beer instead.
<DJones> Free speech is fine, it doesn't mean people have to listen to it though
<IdleOne> What is the point in having free speech if i can't force you to listen :/
<IdleOne> I have rights!
<ikonia> not sure what's going on in ##linux any more
<ikonia> discussion about weed and drugs ?
<ikonia> it's only just had a fresh set of rules which looked really good drawn up
<ikonia> oops, wrong channel
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu more nonsense from <wilee-nilee> daftykins, The per session boot works dummy wilee-nilee> moron
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> :(
<bazhang> he has a penchant for very loud "YER ON MY IGNORE LIST NOW" as well
<Pici> I hate when people announce that.
<bazhang> really against the coc and super annoying esp in a support channel
<Pici> bazhang: did you talk to him?
<bazhang> Pici, not today, but have done so in the past; he's not malicious, just very high-spirited
<bazhang> used to be fyodorovna iirc
<jrib> is linking to apt.ubuntu.com/... not allowed for some reason?
<jrib> e.g. http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/cinnamon
<LjL> jrib: if those are not a good idea, then it wasn't a good idea for Ubuntu to add them - but since they're there, i don't see why one wouldn't use them
<LjL> i.e. if there is a problem then problem lies upstream
<bazhang> wilee nilee making it up?
<jrib> that's my view and I don't see them as problematic anyway
<jrib> bazhang: that's what I thought, but wanted to double-check
<bazhang> what a surprise!
<jrib> LjL: I do raise my eye a little when someone gives out a wget command that downloads and executes a shell script (from dropbox)
<LjL> well sure
<LjL> to me actually, having normal HTML pages *redirect on timer* to an apt:// link (and the latter then working) seems like a recipe for trouble - but it's also pretty clear Ubuntu explicitly decided to include that "feature"
<LjL> while on the other hand, wget and bash weren't necessarily intended to download&run malware as a "feature"
<jrib> yeah, what was wrong with just having the apt:// links?
<LjL> besides, wilee-nilee might not have this entirely clear perhaps...? he talks about not giving "direct downloads" and using the repositories instead - but this *is* the repositories
<LjL> jrib: no idea
<jrib> yeah, I missed the context but I assume wilee-nilee was helping and someone else also tried to help, so he disagreed, and then wouldn't back down
<jrib> moving on...
<bazhang> so he called him "moron" or announced the IGGY BOX
#ubuntu-ops 2013-08-02
<ubottu> Halyard called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> histo called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<elky> where's idoru?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1599 users, 18 overflows, 1617 limit))
<IdleOne> idoru hasn't been in #ubuntu in over a year
<IdleOne> remember we pulled it?
<IdleOne> yano: thanks for helping :)
<yano> i only +r'ed the channel
<yano> i don't think it really helped
<IdleOne> well, umm. I take it back then. You suck :P
<yano> i was going to start banning people but the floodbots flooded the channel :-P
<yano> lol
<ubottu> qin called the ops in #ubuntu ()
 * yano waves to CarlFK
<CarlFK> hi!
<yano> aww, hrm
<IdleOne> yano: can you take care of them please ?
<yano> CarlFK: are you the same CarlFK from that one small obscure python channel?
<yano> IdleOne: in #ubuntu?
 * yano peeks back in
<IdleOne> yes
<IdleOne> I set +m
<yano> hm, yea it seems that aren't registered
<yano> so +r should work
<yano> or +q $~a
<CarlFK> yano: likely..  but one small obscure python channel ... I bet there is more than one
<yano> CarlFK: were you in ohio last weekend? :D
<yano> (#pyohio)
<CarlFK> yep.
<yano> \o/
<yano> i presented the 101 tutorial
<elky> IdleOne: i don't remember it, i've not really paid attention to ops stuff in like a year other than to lart people when needed
<CarlFK> yano: check you email damm it :)
 * yano checks
<IdleOne> elky: yeah at one point we had some problems with false klines in #ubuntu and we asked for it to be removed. I think the bot has been upgraded since. might be worth giving it a test run again?
<elky> right now, a few false klines may be better than this
<IdleOne> true
<elky> but i guess it'll take a while to get the powers that be to decide
<IdleOne> I'm thinking crowd funding!
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1593 users, 20 overflows, 1613 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1593 users, 26 overflows, 1619 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1591 users, 20 overflows, 1611 limit))
<IdleOne> this is getting tiresome
<IdleOne> accidentally banned milos_sd ban will be removed in a minute
<ubot93> In #ubuntu, ggabriel96 said: !steam is a channel? wouldn't it be #steam?
<ubot93> In #ubuntu, reisio said: ubot93: your name is wrong
<Myrtti> bots again? I'm on my mobile :-(
<Unit193> Nah, ubot93 is standing in for ubottu.
<Unit193> !owner
<ubot93> This bot is under the dominion of Lord Unit 193 and located in the frosty wastelands of Zeta.
<Unit193> (There were some nice flooding/ddosing bots a couple hours back, but that's over.)
<Myrtti> no I mean an actual flooder
<ubot93> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (Rickey_Mutamid)
<Myrtti> Yeah that
<Unit193> Whoop, wrong channel, sorry about that.
<ubot93> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (Karel_Islwyn)
<ubot93> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (Emerentius_Metho)
<tsimpson_> I'm bringing back the bots now
<Unit193> Yep, removing mine too.
<ubottu> histo called the ops in #ubuntu (Albert_Zlatan)
<elky> so what have we been doing for these things? kickban?
<Pricey> What have they been doing?
<Pricey> Apart from the entrymsg..
<Myrtti> pricey, see abpout 0230 uk time last night
<Pricey> This? < ~Byron_Bo> UDP Flood started on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ with 100 threads.
<elky> yeah, that the entry message and one other iirc
<Myrtti> yup, en masse
<Unit193> And the dude saying http:100|ubuntuforums.org
<Pricey> Ahh I see that now.
<Pricey> Smallest. Botnet. Ever.
<Myrtti> idoru deals with them elsewhere, we dont have idoru
<Pricey> Albert_Zlatan seems quiet.
<elky> Oh ok. I wasn't aware we had the "only small botnets allowed" rule implemented.
<Pricey> Yep, new channel mode.
<IdleOne> I haven't read the new rules about botnet sizes and channel modes
<Pricey> Pretty sure we blogged about it.
<IdleOne> Do these rules also allow botnets to spam channels ?
<Flannel> IdleOne: only one can at a time.
<IdleOne> I see. I'll remove the 10 or so bans I set
<Flannel> IdleOne: it's ok.  You're not a certified abusive operator until you erroneously ban 15 spammers.
<Flannel> IdleOne: But if you put your mind to it, I know you'll be able to achieve it one day.
<IdleOne> I appreciate your confidence in me and I hope to one day live up to expectations
<DJones> Is it normal to see about 15-20 irccloud users join in the space of 2-3 minutes without seeing a similar number of quites a short time earlier (it was just after 9am so could well just be people starting work or getting up)
<Pricey> DJones: They dropped ~2 hours ago.
<DJones> Pricey: Thanks, I didn't look that far back, I thought it probably was something like that
<Pricey> DJones: "irccloud" :P
<Pricey> (Joint answer & reasoning for any questions about its behaviour.)
<elky> irccloud users seem to be better behaved than other gateways anyway
<DJones> Incoming trolls in #u using Ubuntus for fags nicks
<DJones> Mass join
<DJones> That was a quicker way k1l
<k1l> yeah, they had different ips in the end
<DJones> k1l: Have you seen Ben64's comments, looks like the're back under random nicks/idents now
<k1l> nope. have to deal with uzer in pm :/
<DJones> ok
<Myrtti> well that was neat
<DJones> Definate troll  DJones_!~DJones@108-218-237-179.lightspeed.sntcca.sbcglobal.net
<k1l> it was the same ip like the ones before
<DJones> I'm on my way out shopping, won't be around for a bit
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu uzer got a real problem with authority. was warned to stick to the rules and not spoil the support channel as a discussion channel
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<k1l> seems like we have a new spam script running for #ubuntu: Hello everyone, nick and i'm here and ready to DDoS.
<Pici> I'm poking staff with the info about those weird DDoS messages
<DJones> Another one with the same message Swithun_Aristotl!~Swithun_A@65-37-23-36.nrp3.roc.ny.frontiernet.net
<DJones> Is this an unexpected comment in #u "mernilio> opps! Im not banned from this channel! Thats refreching... :-)
<IdleOne> expect problems from mernilio
<Pici> indeed
<DJones> Right
<DJones> Looking at ban tracker, its pretty much drunken trolling and he's been warned multiple times previously & should know the channel guidelines word for word
<IdleOne> I think he helped write them
<bazhang> hehe
<ubottu> nAn00k called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Myrtti> I think he's done
<Myrtti> and so am I it seems
<Pici> Myrtti: I poked erry earlier about those DDoS folks, dunno whats going on, or if its happening in other channels.
<Myrtti> idoru is getting them elsewhere
<DJones> I wonder how long it'll be before the DDos people will run out of ip's
<DJones> Are they joining individual channels & spamming, or is the same nick joining multiple channels & spamming, if its multiple channels & idoru is getting them elsewhere with a kline, is it worth just ignoring them
<IdleOne> I think we should give idoru another shot in #ubuntu
<bazhang> <nAn00k2> does ubuntu use shadowed pw?
<Pici> yes
<Pici> bazhang: why paste? its a legitimate question.
<bazhang> thatts the n00btools guy
 * Pici shrugs
<bazhang> running debian and using the !danger command
<Pici> hopefully mernilio doesn't notice I muted him.
<Pici> bazhang: inc
<bazhang> not me but ok
<Pici> You know more about it that me ;)
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> DJones, delivered the telling blow
<bazhang> ubottu, random HURD MINT
<ubottu> MINT
<ubottu> bazhang: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> ...
#ubuntu-ops 2013-08-03
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu (the children are back in the channel)
<elky> oh look what i already had typed from the last time i looked in #u
<ubottu> nAn00k called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<IdleOne> reisio really bugs me
<ubottu> wilee-nilee called the ops in #ubuntu (Simcha_Lester)
<reisio> IdleOne: howdy
<IdleOne> Would you like to know my reason for banning you?
<reisio> I'd like you to explain your reason, yes
<IdleOne> You got banned because earlier today/last night I told you that your off topic comments and jokes would no longer be tolerated and that I would ban you if you did not stop. Do you think telling Ben64 to pay attention if he wants to play op is an acceptable comment for a support channel?
<reisio> obviously, why else would I have said it
<reisio> do you think it's acceptable for people to badger people _giving support_ and _receiving support_
<IdleOne> I see. Well your ban is now 3 months long. Have a good night.
<IdleOne> I have nothing else to discuss with you.
<reisio> IdleOne: you didn't explain you reason yet
<reisio> are you saying your reason is that earlier you said something?
<reisio> because just before you banned me I didn't make an off topic comment or a joke
<reisio> I'm not saying it can't still be your reason
<IdleOne> no, you were an ass towards someone who was polite enough to remind you again that you should be chatting in #ubuntu-offtopic
<reisio> just that it lacks reason :p
<reisio> polite?
<reisio> we were talking about backports
<reisio> how is that not a support issue?
<IdleOne> yes, you are not that good of a helper that you deserve some slack from us.
<reisio> slack for what?
<IdleOne> I'm done.
<reisio> so much for doing what you said you would :p
<reisio> maybe instead of "if you join #ubuntu-ops I will explain my reason.", next time you should try "come to #ubuntu-ops and yell at you for interrupting Ben64's useless interruptions" :p
<reisio> and I'll* :p
<reisio> now is it really going to be 3 months?
<reisio> last time I was told I'd never be unbanned
<reisio> after I said I would be
<reisio> so by that precedent, what, a couple weeks?
<bazhang> reisio, hi
<reisio> bazhang: hey baz
<reisio> least I wasn't banned over saying clamav was an AV this time, heh
<reisio> progress, in a way
<bazhang> reisio, could you come back in  , say 24 hrs and we'll revisit this? I am swamped atm
<reisio> sure
<bazhang> ok thanks
<bazhang> see you then
<reisio> and you :)
<jrib> so what's with the "hi i'm here and ready to ddos" thing?  Some post on a social media site or something?
<ikonia> dunno
<bazhang> <darm0k> at tanagra
<bazhang> mernolio
<bazhang> <darm0k> i tried to start darmok at tanagra but it won't run
<bazhang> at +1 and #u respectively
<jrib> bonus for star trek reference but he didn't stop...
<ikonia> jrib: the ban I set a few minutes ago should already catch that
<jrib> ikonia: aren't you filtering by nick?
<ikonia> no, ident
<ikonia> yes, I am I screwed up
<ikonia> well spotted
<ikonia> thanks jrib
 * LjL is leaving for vacation. Will often connect, but be unable to work on the bots that run from the server at home (I think it's only one FloodBot at this point that's of concern to you), while of course I will still be able to access the ones on ubottu.com.
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu (dicaxa)
<ikonia> hello dicaxa
<ikonia> dicaxa: hello ?
<dicaxa> I would pound you in the ass if I wanted to catch alcoholism.
<ikonia> ahh
<dicaxa> Suck off an amputee
<ikonia> dicaxa: could you stop for a moment please.
<ikonia> dicaxa: do you know the rules of using the ubuntu channels ?
<IdleOne> If idoru is catching those "hi i'm here and ready to ddos" in other channels it means that when they do it i n #ubuntu and don't get a kline it is because they are not doing it in other channels where idoru is. Really think we need to ask staff to bring idoru into #ubuntu again.
<DJones> If it wasn't for Dr_Willis as support in #u, we could just set a ban on *_*@* in #u, that would seem solve the problem
<Myrtti> "lol"
<DJones> IdleOne: I think idoru coming back might be a short term answer
<ikonia> it's not exactly massive problem though
<ikonia> just kick them out
<ikonia> they aren't doing anything to cause a problem
<Myrtti> it's not a problem for you *now*
<Myrtti> it was quite bad few nights ago
<IdleOne> it was a massive problem two days ago
<ikonia> Myrtti: sure, but if you just keep knocking them out of the channel, it's not a problem
<DJones> If they get left in the channel, they seem to be disruptive
<DJones> If I see one, I remove & they don't appear to rejoin, I'm assuming that they end up klined from other channels so never get the chance to come back and cause problems
<IdleOne> I know we had some problems with idoru way back when, but aiui she has been upgraded some and false klines should no longer be an issue.
<ikonia> idoru is just doing the same as us though, kicking them out of the channel
<DJones> Is that right though, does idoru just kick from the channel, or does it consolidate spam/trolling from multiple channels and then remove/kline netwrok wide
<Myrtti> it doesn't kick from the channel, it kills network wide
<DJones> That was what I thought, basiclly consolidates network wide spam and kicks from freenode, if thats all it does, I can't see any reason not to have it in #u
<DJones> If it doesn't conflict with what ubottu does, I can't see any conflict
<Myrtti> what might happen more is if someone posts the same question with /amsg to several channels
<Myrtti> like #debian and #ubuntu and some others at the same time, it might interpret it as spam
<DJones> Which technically, probably would be considered spam, if it was Ubuntu related I'd expect it in #ubuntu, if it was debian releated then in #debian, if they post post the same thing in both channels, then they're their own worst enemies
 * DJones wonders if LjL-Alps is skiing down them & irc'ing at the same time :) DON'T DO IT
<IdleOne> if you do, pics!
<DJones> Is that before/after and without/with plaster casts
<IdleOne> I'm flexible
<DJones> :) You're not the one falling off a mountain
<LjL-Alps> HisaoNakai: hi
<HisaoNakai> -sigh- hi, LjL-Alps :(
<LjL-Alps> HisaoNakai: seems some of our ops hate nickname-based practical jokes
<LjL-Alps> you can't blame them, after all the times i used that sort of joke, it gets tiring
<HisaoNakai> Um, hi folks. Just got IP banned from #ubuntu-offtopic (not sure if intentionally or unintentionally) for playing what I consider to be a minor prank. op concerned - ikonia . Humbly wish to know whether 1. it was knowingly or not so, 2. whether it has a time limit, 3. whether or not it is considered a mite excessive, and 4. whether clean past record has any bearings on it. Sincerely.
<HisaoNakai> LjL-Alps - Ah.
<HisaoNakai> I dunno, man, straight off IP ban seems a bit excessive. It was pretty immature, yeah, but IP ban? wat.
<LjL-Alps> HisaoNakai: i'll do something that's usually not done here, and override that ban immediately. note the op involved may reinstate it once he comes back
<ikonia> I won't
<ikonia> I just find the tripe being spewed offensive
<ikonia> and it's tiresome
<HisaoNakai> Thank you and my apologies, LjL-Alps , ikonia .
<HisaoNakai> :S
<LjL-Alps> HisaoNakai: no problem, have fun
 * HisaoNakai bows
<k1l_> does anyone know whats up with that ddos script in #ubuntu? if my log is correct its 51 so far last days
<ikonia> hello dolphin-man
<dolphin-man> hi
<ikonia> what's up? how can we help ?
<ikonia> dolphin-man: hello ?
<ikonia> dolphin-man: if you don't need anything could you please part the channel and come back if/when you do need something
<dolphin-man> one sec, i am one the phone but ill be off on in a a sec, and then ill present my issue
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> dolphin-man: probably best you part the channel and come back when you are off the phone
<ikonia> (please)
<ikonia> ahh welcome back dolphin-man
<ikonia> all finished ?
<ikonia> dolphin-man: hello ?
<ikonia> dolphin-man: are you free now ?
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops dolphin-man back to trolling behaviour joining #ubuntu-ops but not speaking, clearly at keyboard to rejoin
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> hello dolphin-man are you off the phone/free now ?
<dolphin-man> sorry was on the phone, you kept kicking me so i kept hitting the up key and enter
<ikonia> dolphin-man: why ?
<ikonia> dolphin-man: I clearly said "do not rejoin until you can talk"
<ikonia> why did you keep rejoining ?
<ikonia> anyway - how can we help ?
<dolphin-man> I didn't read what you said, i just saw I was kicked
<dolphin-man> oh okay
<dolphin-man> yes
<dolphin-man> I'm wondering how to become a ubuntu op
<dolphin-man> also ikonia
<ikonia> not doing the behaviour you've been doing is a good start
<dolphin-man> @mark is a reference to mark shuttleworth?
<ikonia> behaviour
<ikonia> no, it's a mark in our logs
<ikonia> as in comment
<ikonia> !canibeanop | dolphin-man
<ubottu> dolphin-man: If you are interested in joining the Ops team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements.  You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<dolphin-man> If I make a large donation to Canonical would I stand a better chance?
<ikonia> dolphin-man: if you read that info that should give you anything you need
<ikonia> no, money won't change anything
<ikonia> but you're welcome to donate
<dolphin-man> ok
<ikonia> anything else ?
<dolphin-man> yeah, i want to create a new account from the command line
<ikonia> then ask in #ubuntu
<dolphin-man> but for some reason its not working correctly anymore
<ikonia> that's the technical support channel
<dolphin-man> oh okay
<dolphin-man> i didnt know you dont use ubuntu
#ubuntu-ops 2013-08-04
<ikonia> what's up now dolphin-man ?
<dolphin-man> oops
<dolphin-man> sorry i meant to join #ubuntu-irc
<ikonia> no problem
<reisio> bazinga!
<k1l> hi reisio
<reisio> hiyo
<k1l> how can we help you?
<reisio> meeting bazhang
<ikonia> reisio: do you have a moment ?
<reisio> yup
<ikonia> I just wanted to clarify something after you've been ranting about being banned for saying clamav is an anti-virtus
<ikonia> I think you know that wasn't the case, but I wanted to clarify
<reisio> you wanted to clarify that you thought that, or something else?
<ikonia> you where banned because you where not offering help - the guy in question wanted to scan his system for linux virus's - you kept telling him clamAV - which wasn't what he needed or wasn't going to solve his problem
<reisio> I could get my log, but IIRC the guy sent a smiley face? He was quite satisfied
<ikonia> yes, he was, with the wrong information
<reisio> wrong? :)
<ikonia> that was the point
<reisio> did he not ask for an antivirus application?
<ikonia> yes, but it wouldn't help him
<reisio> why wouldn't it?
<reisio> it's what he asked for
<ikonia> how is clamav going to help him scan his linux system for linux virus ?
<reisio> by using it
<reisio> it's an antivirus, you see
<reisio> that's what it does
<ikonia> and this is the problem
<reisio> what is?
<ikonia> I think you know exactly what you are doing
<reisio> I think you know exactly what I'm doing, too
<reisio> because it's obvious
<reisio> because I'm being perfectly rational
<reisio> :D
<reisio> or at least 99% perfectly
<k1l> reisio: i think idleone made it quite clear that your ban will stand for at least 3 month now.
<ikonia> hang on
<ikonia> (today)
<ikonia> bazhang: said he'd pick it up with him
<reisio> k1l: he did make that quite clear
<reisio> and also what ikonia said
<k1l> ikonia: ok
<k1l> bazhang: seems afk for now. please come back some time later. we will inform bazhang that you were here and tell him to pm you if he is back on
<reisio> I can wait
<k1l> please dont idle in this channel here. come back in some time or wait untill bazhang messages you that he is available to solve that issue here in this channel. thank you
<reisio> presumably that will serve some codified purpose? Presumably one that is being applied to others here even though it seems not the case?
<ikonia> reisio: it's just a simple rule of not idling so that others can use the channel if need be
<k1l> reisio: do you have a problem with following rules?
<ikonia> reisio: the only guys idling are on the ops team, nothing hidden or coded,
<ikonia> it's in the topic,
<k1l> because showing you have a problem with following rules will not convince the ops team to lift a ban for a user in the support channel.
<ikonia> reisio: it's only to keep the channel clear, nothing else,
<reisio> k1l: well I can hardly attempt to prove otherwise now that you've said all that, can I?
<reisio> asked a question and got an answer, catch you later
<Myrtti> did someone remove the ban then?
<ikonia> yes
<Myrtti> ok, my brain is shortcircuiting quite badly so I can't see anything
<ikonia> there is a comment in BT explaining that I'd removed it
<ikonia> (and obviously BT logs me removing it too)
<Myrtti> oh yeah, I could've looked from there
<Myrtti> silly me
<ikonia> (also put a comment in the secret channel explaining this)
<bazhang> <dicaxa>  ban removed so soon ikonia ?
<ikonia> changed to account based
<bazhang> ok thanks
<ikonia> he always identified but the BT ip range he uses is huge and changes
<ikonia> just seemed a simpler approach
<DJones> I'm not sure if that was a script, looked like they joined, did /me is back & lewq lewq and then quit
<ikonia> DJones: he knows not to do it now though
<DJones> Thats true, the same nick does have a 12 month old entry in BT using a Sky broadband ip for spamming the channel
<DJones> Hah. Abolfazl_Olaf Hello everyone, I'm here and ready to DDos..   Is that why his connection was reset by peer a few seconds later
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (chverma79)
<IdleOne> never mind
<jrib> can we just get the bots to auto-ban the i am here to ddos phrase...?
<IdleOne> idoru can do it
<IdleOne> but idoru is not in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> floodbots could do it also but LjL is in the mountains, probably not caring about PHP
<IdleOne> googanger: you said you wanted to speak to the ops. Please go ahead.
<k1l_> AndresSM: hi, can we help you?
<AndresSM> oh sorry was just checking if the channel did exist
<AndresSM> I'll leave
<k1l_> alright :)
#ubuntu-ops 2014-07-28
<grendal_prime> hi
<grendal_prime> whasup?
<rww> 01:24:45 -!- Irssi: Ban against grendal_prime!*@*$#ubuntu-ops matches grendal_prime!~sgraham@173-166-255-77-stockton.hfc.comcastbusiness.net (Set by  ikonia!~irc@unaffiliated/ikonia)
<rww> let's see...
<grendal_prime> from when?
<rww> checking, sec
<grendal_prime> would have been long time ago.
<grendal_prime> i wasnt even  talking in  ubuntu.
<grendal_prime> by the way that addres is totally correct on the money i wont deny that
<grendal_prime> and i have geen kicked before
<rww> Jul 21 2014 06:22:16
<grendal_prime> this month?
<grendal_prime> there is no way
<rww> clearly there is, since that's when it happened :)
<grendal_prime> i started working on my bach degree at the beginning of this month i have had no time for ubuntu irc
<grendal_prime> was not me...why is this comming up right now by the way?
<grendal_prime> the only thing i have irced in over a month started last night for minetest for my kids.
<rww> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/07/21/%23ubuntu.html#t05:47
<rww> and yes, it was you
<grendal_prime> ya i do remember that conversation now...that was this month?
<grendal_prime> wow..ok i have not read all of it...
<rww> It was less than a week ago.
<grendal_prime> really?
<rww> That is what 2014/07/21 means, yes
<rww> since it is currently 2014/07/27
<grendal_prime> ok where do i get banned and why?
<rww> and 27 - 21 = 6
<rww> and 6 is less than 7, which is how long a week is
<grendal_prime> ok
<grendal_prime> look im sorry i totally forgot about the conversation...what is this about?
<grendal_prime> i dont even see where i got banned?
<rww> let's see... you have a history of being a jerk and called apple users apes, you were being offtopic instead of giving support, and you have a history of this
<rww> bans don't show up in irclogs.ubuntu.com
<rww> the jerk bit is from the ban comment, it's not my wording
<grendal_prime> hold on im looking for the conversation
<grendal_prime> oh ...ok
<grendal_prime> i dont know what to say...i though the people there where pretty thick skinned
<grendal_prime> the still had questions...its to bad..i can give assistance with things like virtualization.
<grendal_prime> have a good one
<rww> Thanks, you too. If you're all sorted, please /part the chanel, thanks :)
<grendal_prime> wait...are you doing some sort of clean up maint....like its slow there so you were looking up people that were connected to the server to see if there were anybody...i dont understand...why this is comming up now..i wasnt logging into ubunt.
<rww> I'm sorry, I don't understand the question.
<IdleOne> you must have tried to join #ubuntu and got forwarded here
<rww> Your ban was set on the day you were last in #ubuntu (six days ago). You haven't been in there since then until now. That's why this is coming up now.
<grendal_prime> oh,,, this client auto joined the channe.
<rww> Ah.
<grendal_prime> sorry i was totally confused.
<grendal_prime> this poped up on my im cleint i was like..."what? the freenode cops found me!!"
<grendal_prime> hehehe
<rww> hehe
<rww> yes, sorry, channel forwards are a bit confusing :)
<grendal_prime> well thing is all these new clients...kinda lump it all togther and whatnot.
<grendal_prime> and since the ubuntu channel didnt show up i didnt think i had even tried to join
<grendal_prime> well anyway sorry if you are an apple user.  didnt mean to offend. Honestly most apple users (with the accpetioin of some of my field engins) will straight up tell  you..."ya i dont want to know anything about computers thats why i have apple"
<grendal_prime> its the honest to god truth.
<rww> I'm not an Apple user, and I suspect even ikonia isn't. It's more an example of a problematic attitude.
<grendal_prime> oh ya and i do have that.
<grendal_prime> im usally the boss.
<grendal_prime> I dont typically check my opinions at the door.
<grendal_prime> i find they seriously hamper progress
<rww> opinions? yes, I find they hamper progress in #ubuntu too
<rww> we prefer to stick to helpful facts as a result
<grendal_prime> sorry what i ment was if i pussy foot around topics try to frame things so people feel better about making mistakes...it waists their time.
<grendal_prime> this is more than a personal observation.
<rww> oh?
<grendal_prime> ya
<grendal_prime> see i tend to give people reasons
<grendal_prime> see you can ge answers like this...
<grendal_prime> "try version 14.10"
<grendal_prime> or..
<grendal_prime> you can get answers like this...
<grendal_prime> "ya all i know is i dont use that version for servers cause..well its not LTS and i run that same thing on my lts servers and that shit is solid"
<grendal_prime> feel me
<grendal_prime> ?
<rww> unfortunately, we wouldn't really like either of those answers in #ubuntu. One recommends a pre-release, and one involves cursing (which isn't allowed in #ubuntu)
<grendal_prime> and im talking like between you and me.
<grendal_prime> right but you see how the second line ( !shit) at least gives some clearity as to why.  The 14.10 is an example that is past 14.04
<grendal_prime> anyway...
<rww> There's rather a large gap between providing explanatory reasoning to back up your support answers, and wandering about being offtopic.
<grendal_prime> it wasnt supposed to be factual it was just an example.
<grendal_prime> of how providing opinion and experince helps people get clarity.
<rww> There's rather a large gap between providing explanatory opinion and experience to back up your support answers, and wandering about being offtopic
<grendal_prime> the point of the ban is....so...i'm not allowed to give help? (no big deal apparently i was counter productive in the matter)
<rww> The point of the ban is to keep you out of #ubuntu until you and a channel operator are on the same page (in the chanop's opinion) about appropriate conduct in #ubuntu. Since you're not allowed in there, you wouldn't be allowed to give help in there, no.
<grendal_prime> and im supposed to feel bad about this?
<rww> I don't think your emotional state is really relevant to the matter.
<grendal_prime> im tring to remember why i was even in there to begin with....something to do with dual booting i think
<grendal_prime> watevery.
<grendal_prime> peace.
<rww> toodles
<rww> @mark #ubuntu-ops grendal_prime
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<rww> ikonia: ^^ fyi
<ubottu> ConnorM called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> grobend called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> rww: appreciate the effort
<MTecknology> I couldn't remember the right channel and most in here are ubuntu members. On https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership, at the bottom, the linkedin piece got taken away. Used to use the @ubuntu.com email addy to verify, but linkedin took that away and every other option is just too much manual maintenance. Three people wasn't enough anymore.
<MTecknology> I don't want to create an ubuntu one account just to edit the wiki, so I won't be removing that piece. Anyone else doing it would be great.
<k1l> why are they taking that #defocus stuff to #ubuntu channels all the time?
<DJones> Biggest channel to troll
<ubottu> In ubottu, usr13 said: !boot-repair is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<DickvanDike> !ops
#ubuntu-ops 2014-07-29
<genii> !stoned
 * genii smacks ubottu
<genii> ubottu: !stoned is <reply> JUST SAY NO!
<ubottu> I'll remember that, genii
 * genii sips
<rww> . !coffee is <alias> stoned
<genii> Noooooooooooooooooo
<genii> rww:  ;)
<chu> lol
<rww> sigh, another *coin-er who doesn't know how to *nix
<sugarface> Greetings, I'm from #help on Efnet. I have a person appealing a ban saying he was banned for spamming when he wasn't doing anything.
<Flannel> sugarface: He was banned from where?
<Flannel> Also, Howdy.
<sugarface> freenode server
<Flannel> sugarface: The entire server?
<sugarface> Yes
<sugarface> He needs to access #ubuntu so he can ask
<sugarface> <patrick-> i had a question regarding my laptop overheting due to a pc game
<Flannel> Aha.  This is a channel for the #ubuntu namespace, not all of freenode.  You'll want to go to #freenode, we can't help him at all until he can actually connect to the network.
<sugarface> Thanks, i too thought he was ubuntu not the entire server
<Flannel> (Sorry for the runaround, we really can't help)  The topic in #freenode does have some information about how to contact staff (since in the channel itself might not be too successful)
<sugarface> banned from*
<Flannel> Well, if he's banned from just #ubuntu, please instruct him to come here and we can work with him to resolve the ban in whatever fashion possible.
<Flannel> But if it's network wide, yeah, we're not the people to talk to :)
<k1l_> !away > CyberJacob
<k1l_> !lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<Pici> "Because Debian did" is the best answer for people complaining about Ubuntu.
<k1l_> followed by "because gnome did". answer for ranting why gnome2 was dropped
#ubuntu-ops 2014-07-30
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (I5)
<Beldar> note the OP call on #ubuntu
<zacwalls> its a madhouse in #ubuntu
<DJones> Is it right that Ubuntu 12.04.5 is due for release on 7th August 2014 (as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule ) Surely thats just a mistake on the schedule page
<DJones> Forget that its 12.04.5 not 14.04 I misread that
<Pici> magic!
<bazhang> potatoe
<bazhang> perhaps he's running debain
<bazhang> zacwalls wants to crack a wpa2 network?
<Pici> without a wifi card?
<bazhang> weird
<bazhang> never knew the pw was on the side of a modem, either
<bazhang> <zacwalls> understanding if i can access my wpa2 from eth0 network
<bazhang> for a nook
<pipework> Can someone convey to me what I did that made our John feel like a ban was necessitated?
<pipework> Or is an op disliking someone perfectly nicely talking to them in a public channel a bannable offense?
<pipework> His kick message was also out of line with the channel's guidelines.
<pipework> "[14:57:23] 	 pipework (~pipework@unaffiliated/spaceghostc2c) left the channel. (requested by IdleOne (Get the fuck out))" to quote.
<rww> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<rww> @btlogin
<pipework> bueller?
<rww> pipework: Trying to figure out how to handle this one. I'll poke you when I can.
<rww> pipework: (feel free to sit here for a bit)
<rww> pipework: Unless you're planning on complaining to the IRCC about this anyway, in which case just do that now and have them mediate the ban too.
<pipework> rww: Thank you sir. I don't expect to elevate, just not sure since I didn't even intend to poke him in a way as to cause him any grief.
<rww> pipework: Alrighty. I've removed the ban from #ubuntu-offtopic and talked to IdleOne. In future, I think it's best if you both just ignore each other (and I have strongly suggested the same thing to him). Sound good?
<pipework> rww: Works perfectly fine for me. Thank you for mediating.
<rww> Alrighty. Apologies for the drama, and have a good rest of your day :)
<rww> @mark #ubuntu-ops pipework ban #63393 resolved
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<k1l_> !guidelines > Dinosaurio
#ubuntu-ops 2014-07-31
<DJones> Maybe worth changing unopaste' nick back to unopaste as well
<DJones> Was that lag or just because the nick unopaste' wasn't +o as normal
<Pici> looks like it isn't identified properly.
<Pici> but it has a ubottu shell cloak
<Pici> er, I mean its the rea thing.
<DJones> I noticed that before, just thought it was normal, has been some splits earlier
<Pici> yeah, it caught me.
 * tsimpson gets the hammer
<IdleOne> if you can't massage it into place, hit it with a hammer.
<Pici> I call that percussive maintenance.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, amirabbas said: ubottu it says the command is not found for the applciation
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Sarawara said: ubottu if I understand this nomodeset well, it is suggesting to use code to solve the problem, how can I do such a thing when all I hav is a black screen?
#ubuntu-ops 2014-08-01
<bazhang> <ubuntu-studio> hi did u know how to make fake webcam in ubuntu?
<bazhang> fake webcam?
<IdleOne> never heard of such a thing
<DJones> I've seen somebody ask that before, something about feeding a video file to an app rather than a webcam output
<ubottu> In ubottu, trijntje said: !dd is The Unix 'dd' command can manipulate files on a bit by bit basis. It is an extremely powerful tool, and has the ability to severely damage your system. Do not run any 'dd' commands you see online unless you fully understand them. When in doubt, please ask people in the channel to verify if a command containing 'dd' is safe to use.
<IdleOne> this needs a link to a decent wiki page.
<ikonia> probably doesn't need anything
<ikonia> if you don't know what dd is - should you be using it ?
<IdleOne> no
<cprofitt> yeah... no is the answer there
<cprofitt> even if you do know what it is you had best be cautious
<ikonia> I don't think we need to put factoids for commands unless they are missleading in what they do
<ikonia> eg: dd is pretty clear about what it is, and it's syntax is not one you can "oops"
<cprofitt> ikonia: I would agree with not needing a factoid for that stuff... no information is better than a small tid-bit
<ikonia> I'm sure there are some commands that miss-lead the users in their function, I can't think of one
<cprofitt> are you guys cleaning up factoids?
<ikonia> eg: copydisk = I'll copy the disk but wipe the source
<ikonia> but that's not a real example
 * cprofitt nods
<IdleOne> I think trijntje saw some something that he thought could use a little extra warning and offered it. No harm no foul.
<cprofitt> yeah -- I don't think factoids for those things are harmful (unless they slow down ubutto)
<ikonia> I don't think they are good
<ikonia> as everytime someone says "I'm using dd....."
<ikonia> you'll get !dd
<IdleOne> true
<ikonia> where is the bottom line is you should have an idea what you are doing
<ikonia> it requires sudo access to do damage
<ikonia> so you "should" have done some sort of basic thought before typing the command
<IdleOne> hah, that is assuming people think before pasting random commands
<ikonia> thats their problem to be honest
<ikonia> if you blindly cut and paste - no !dd warning or "!rm warning is going to save you
<IdleOne> but I agree with you. dd is one of those commands that anyone who doesn't know how to use it they should automatically ask themselves, what am I about to do here!?
<IdleOne> I remember thinking to myself the first time I saw a dd command that it looked like some hacker stuff I was way out of my league to be using.
<cprofitt> IdleOne: lol... most humans see a command line and think it is hacker stuff
<cprofitt> dd was one of the first command line things I did with Linux... but I was in to digital forensics... so not the usual user.
<phunyguy> lol I know all to well the "oops" that can happen with dd.
<rww> lol
<phunyguy> that partition was toast.
<phunyguy> too*
<Pricey> phunyguy: There's a "fix disk" utility you can use to recover afterwards, fdisk something, I'll just figure out the options you'd want...
<phunyguy> Pricey: that stuff is long gone.  This was last year
<rww> i think that was a joke, phunyguy :P
<phunyguy> stop making fun of me :(
<IdleOne> that's no fun at all
<rww> scumdogmoney (in #ubuntu now) = lastdich (kicked out of -ot yesterday) = ivwanty (same)
<ikonia> why persist with these idiots ?
<rww> because I prefer giving occasional chances over banning for first offenses, not catalyzing, and then leaving bans set for months
<ikonia> I don't disagree with giving people chances
<ikonia> but entering a support channel and trying to talk about drugs
<ikonia> after being kicked from the offtopic channel for something which I cn only guess was the same topic
<ikonia> just seems pointless when they seem to know what they are doing doen't fit with the channl
<rww> he's since left #ubuntu without further incident, and I don't ban cross-channel
<ikonia> I'm not suggesting you do ban cross channel ?
<rww> 'course he's now in #ubuntu-offtopic and PMing tensorpudding, so we'll see how that goes
<h00k> scumdogmoney querying me too
<rww> h00k: problematic topic, or...?
<h00k> http://pastie.org/private/yxebhjvft2ixy8fmjbbzq
<h00k> like a dis
<h00k> who wants to swing.
<rww> fun times
<rww> i'll do it
<h00k> let er rip
<bazhang> ubottu, random hurd kfreebsd
<ubottu> kfreebsd
<ubottu> bazhang: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> awww
<Pricey> Thanks rww.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-08-02
<ubottu> In ubottu, remuxa said: !trisquel is <reply> Trisquel is a derivative of Ubuntu developed in Galicia that contains only free software. To find out more, visit http://trisquel.info/
<ubottu> In ubottu, remuxa said: !unforget cubuntu
<ubottu> In ubottu, remuxa said: !cubuntu is <reply> Cubuntu is a French derivative of Ubuntu using the Cinnamon interface developed for Mint. See http://cubuntu.fr/ for more info.
<ubottu> In ubottu, remuxa said: !bodhi is <reply> Bodhi is a derivative of Ubuntu using the Enlightenment window manager by default in its focus on being lightweight. Visit #bodhilinux or http://bodhilinux.com for support.
<Beldar> kinda wondering why this user 'OERIAS' who does nothing but troll is not banned?
 * rww ponders logs
<Beldar> thanks
<rww> wow, that's one heck of a help vampire
<rww> (OERIAS, i mean)
<valorie> !guidelines | roberter
<ubottu> roberter: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<valorie> oops
<valorie> !guidelines > roberter
<rww> if you meant roboter, he was being silly in #ubuntu too
<valorie> paste.ubuntu.com/7930237/
<valorie> yes, typo
<valorie> !guidelines > roboter
<rww> wow
<valorie> !guidelines > roberter
<rww> also, roboter no longer shows as online for me
<valorie> dang it, he's changing his nick
<valorie> I just quieted, not kicked
<valorie> maybe a ban is in order though?
<valorie> is this the same person as oerias, I wonder
<valorie> both "pro-russian"
<rww> don't think so. OERIAS showed up on a western ISP
<valorie> pfff, my scroll in #kde-usa has joins and parts hidden
<valorie> which is where that prince of men showed up for me
<valorie> of course in this age of TOR, people can pop up from anywhere
<rww> freenode blocks Tor exit nodes
<rww> and last time i checked, it was rather good at it. dunno if it still is
<valorie> cool
<valorie> anyway, glad he left, because I didn't even op up correctly
<valorie> :(
<bazhang> <Rohan_m> Hey is it possible to return to parent without making a exit from child process generated from fork() ?
<bazhang> thought he was doing this a couple of days ago
<ikonia> he's been asked to stop
<ikonia> directed to ##c ##c++ ##c++-beginners and ##php
<bazhang> thats what I recall, thanks
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu Rohan_m again requested to keep his programming lessons out of ubuntu and in the correct channels
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Unit193> I don't see it.
<bazhang> <reisio> !ops nimo ctcp join spam <---- this?
<Unit193> That.
<bazhang> ok
<TheGeneral3> why was i banned?
<TheGeneral3> i ask for support in #ubuntu
<TheGeneral3> Need support? This is our break room! Try #ubuntu :)
<TheGeneral3> see it says need support
<rww> 22:39:47 -!- Topic for #ubuntu: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl
<rww> see i can quote topics too
<TheGeneral3> but it says NEED SUPPORT
<TheGeneral3> why was i banned
<rww> but it says UBUNTU SUPPORT
<TheGeneral3> it still says need support
<rww> it still says ubuntu support
<TheGeneral3> Need support? This is our break room! Try #ubuntu :)
<TheGeneral3> anyways
<rww> 22:39:47 -!- Topic for #ubuntu: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl
<TheGeneral3> i got my girlfriend pregnant and i need help
<rww> good evening IdleOne
<IdleOne> hello rww :)
<IdleOne> had a nice day ?
<rww> yep. been fiddling with my Linode and a USB temperature sensor
<rww> also, sidenote: it started off as his brother's girlfriend, not his
<rww> h/t: elky
<knome> Unit193, have i seen somebody like "Cobalt" before?
<rww> and now #ubuntu-offtopic switched to talking about suicide
<rww> the hell is with this channel today
<Unit193> knome: Not with that IP at least.  I don't remember someone like that specifically.
<knome> there was at least somebody who asked about setting their own IRC server, but in the end they turned out to want to set up a channel
<knome> (and of course, magically get dozens of people join it and be active...)
<rww> 23:05:48 -!- 282 - #ubuntu: ban *18!*18@* [by wilhelm.freenode.net, 4588081 secs ago]
<rww> 23:05:47 -!- 16 - #ubuntu: ban *21!*21@* [by k1l_!~k1l@ubuntu/member/k1l, 1295720 secs ago]
<rww> 23:05:00 -!- Phoenix22 [~Phoenix21@37.221.169.148] has joined #ubuntu
<rww> so what's the plan here, just keep banning numbers until they run out of numbers?
<IdleOne> I've given up caring about it
<IdleOne> I think idoru has also
<rww> i assume they change the message often enough that idoru doesn't notice
<rww> (assuming they still visit idoru-d channels)
<Unit193> IdleOne: Going to blame idoru, even if it's not in there?  Snagged one from #debian earlier.
<IdleOne> Unit193: not blaming idoru.
<IdleOne> possibly the bot owner got smart and stopped joining it to channels with idoru
#ubuntu-ops 2014-08-03
<Coimbra> Can someone remove the block #ubuntu?
<IdleOne> Coimbra: no
<IdleOne> Coimbra: anything else?
<Coimbra> Well I need to know when you are removing the block.
<IdleOne> not today
<IdleOne> maybe in a week
<IdleOne> when you learn to follow the Ubuntu guidelines
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Coimbra> Okay thanks.
<IdleOne> @mark Coimbra aka oerias ban id 63425
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Beldar> these legit
<Beldar> 2> D2Bot # IRCBot is online. <dzikB1> D2Bot # IRCBot is online. * dzik^work is now known as dzik
<Beldar> on #ubuntu
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (Lindia22 porn spam)
<ubottu> coolstar called the ops in #ubuntu (pope_urban)
<ubottu> trijntje called the ops in #ubuntu (krum)
<ubottu> bekks called the ops in #ubuntu (krum)
<svetlana> krum is being noisy at #ubuntu
<Myrtti> mmm
<svetlana> i pmed him/her but got no reply
<svetlana> (pmed after saying it here)
<svetlana> they appear to be better in the channel after that though
<svetlana> so i feel the problem is sort of gone
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu (krum)
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu (dasta)
#ubuntu-ops 2015-07-27
<Guest91429> Mamarok here, I try to get my nick back, but freenode doesn't give me the command, can someone remind me how to free a nick? Ghost doesn't work as it is apparently not in use, just "not available"
<Guest91429> I am on mobile so autologi didn't work :(
<Guest91429> and googling from asmartphone is really not very convenient :(
<Guest91429> anyone?
<Flannel> Guest91429: ghost works.  \msg nickserv ghost [nick] [password]
<Guest91429> weird, I tried, all I get is the message it is not available
<Flannel> Guest91429: Mamarok isn't logged in, so you wouldn't need to ghost it.
<Flannel> Just change to the nick and identify, and you'll be fine.
<Flannel> Oh, you said that.
<Guest91429> it says it is not yet available
<Guest91429> so I need to free it first, and I can't remember that command
<Guest91429> it's not ghost, I tried that
<Guest91429> unblock or something like that?
<Flannel> Can't you just login (msg nickserv identify [nick] [password]) and then nick to it?
<Flannel> maybe release is what you were originally looking for.  But logging in to it should also fix any issues.
<tonyyarusso> Guest91429: /quote nickserv regain looks more like what you want than release
<Flannel> hah, I thought my slashes felt strange.
<tonyyarusso> If I had a nickel for every time a commercial spokesperson said "www-whatever-backslash-whatever", I'd put those nickels in a bag and beat them with it.
<Mamarok> it was release, thx
<Mamarok> I couldn't remember that command, silly me
<Flannel> I was just thinking "These look strange... but I typed them... well, I guess it's escaping the command."
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (heya)
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu ((endless spamming in progress))
<ubottu> hayyou called the ops in #ubuntu (somsip is attempting to lure me into having sex with him, I'M A TEENAGER)
<gry> Is everyone dead here or quite not yet?
<gry> I would suggest cfhowlett as an op; he's been around for at least a couple years and is around now, too
<ubottu> lasers called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<k1l_> Empyrium: hi, how can we help you?
#ubuntu-ops 2015-07-28
<ubottu> In ubottu, zz_CyberJacob said: zz_CyberJacob is currently away, try again later
<k1l_> !flavors
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<k1l_> !guidelines > suku
<k1l_> Empyrium: hi, how can we help you?
<k1l_> seems we need to put the flavors into the guidelines. or a link to the official page and that only them are supported?
 * popey notes MATE is missing from that list
<ZarroBoogs> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<k1l_> hmm, bantracker is timing out for me
<k1l_> !login
<ubottu> use @login
<k1l_> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ZarroBoogs> Hrm.  Having ipv4 routing problems to my linodes right now
<k1l_> @btlogin
<ZarroBoogs> That includes ubottu.com
<ZarroBoogs> This is Pici on his phone
<k1l_> this is k1l_ acknowledging ip4 times out on ubottu
<ZarroBoogs> Anyway, I'm glad the bots are still up
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<genii> @comment 68489 Freely spewing profanity
<ubottu> Comment added.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-07-29
<gry> drone` quieted agent_white in #ubuntu, is it false positive?
<gry> [16:24:54] <agent_white> ryilefer_: wileee seems to be right. Since there's only one VGA controller being shown (that being the onboard Intel), and 3D controller is showing your GeForce GT 720M, you need to follow the link wileee gave: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<gry> [16:24:54] *** Mode #ubuntu +q *!*@unaffiliated/agent-white/x-6197888 by Drone`
<gry> this sort of thing
<gry> and it's unquieted, so I'm out for now
<Johnny_Linux> whats the criteria on getting unbanned.
<bazhang> why were you banned and from which channel
<Johnny_Linux> you banned me, i was having k/b batt problems and forgot the / before #j, and you banned me, remember ?
<bazhang> not really
<Johnny_Linux> i never contested for 1 week to allow for things to cool down., but anyway, the logs are true to what i stated, sorry if there was any misunderstanding
<bazhang> try now
<Johnny_Linux> thanks, have a super day bazhang
<Johnny_Linux> chow
<bazhang> bye
<k1l> seems like ubottu lost again all durations i did set for bans and mutes
<IdleOne> Empyrium: Please part this channel. Idling is not allowed by non-ops. Thank you.
<k1l_> <rootgjhack13> boreddddddddddddd
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Oblivion said: !how much of ubuntu is still based on debian
#ubuntu-ops 2015-07-30
<stevendale> Hello.
<hggdh> Empyrium: please do not idle in this channel. Thank you.
<hggdh> ah, ok, then
<Pici> does anyone else get annoyed that some of our helpers just shove people into #ubuntu-server if they at all mention they're running a server?
<bazhang> try ##complaints f or that please
<bazhang> too soon?
<ubottu> teward called the ops in #ubuntu (tear is a spambot)
<genii> Pici: I've been guilty of that now and then. But usually if it's something like configuring their mail or web server.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-07-31
<tonyyarusso> Pici: Some do it too quickly, but on the other hand some things you can look at at know instantly that if they're asking about it on IRC, it's going to take a long time, so might as well.
<bazhang> <zvasafsaf>  <-- dual trolling #debian and #ubuntu
<bazhang> saying in #d 'ubuntu should be recommended here'
<bazhang> and what you see in #u
<k1l> same ip range start as ssamfreenode
<k1l> maelknotreek!c16dfe18@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.193.109.254.24     that was samfreenodes last troll account
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> why are we continuing to feed him
<bazhang> pope y brakes out the iggy box!
<k1l> i muted him in #ubuntu. he was clearly trying to point out that ubuntu is "full of bugs" while making it look like support questions to get attention
<k1l> while in my pm, he kind of acknowledged that he is samfreenode
<k1l> was there some news about ubuntu regarding privacy or something other? very strange amount of "bad ubuntu" postings today in #ubuntu imho
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (NIcky65767 profanity / stupidit)
<popey> k1l: no more or less than usual that I've seen
<genii> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/ shows 6 CVE for yesterday, 2 the day before, 7 the day before that
<Pici> its been busy
<Pici> there was a urgency=high in there too
#ubuntu-ops 2015-08-01
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (horselover)
<tgm4883> Anyone around to pipe up and deal with the guy wanting me murdered in #ubuntu?
<tgm4883> that would be great
<tgm4883> tonyyarusso: thanks. Argumentative people usually don't bother me but he was pushing it a bit far
<tonyyarusso> Still PMing me about how you must have access to his machine too.  Weird.
<ubottu> tpanmajia called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> tpanmajia called the ops in #ubuntu (roundfater)
<ubottu> TomyLobo called the ops in #ubuntu (IlIllIChild|I[\`)
<ubottu> IlIllIChild|I[\` called the ops in #ubuntu (TomyLobo sexually harassing me in private message!)
<mike802> please stop ruining things for everyone
<mike802> thank you
<mike802> =)
<CzokNorris1> Hi
<CzokNorris1> is there a specific way to cope with channel ops who ban users just because they dislike them?
<hggdh> CzokNorris1: please provide details
<hggdh> CzokNorris1: if it is a core Ubuntu channel, you can go to #ubuntu-irc-council and discuss your issue
<hggdh> tgm4883: if it is via private messages, just /ignore them
<tgm4883> hggdh: oh, didn't realize I was still in here. No, it was in the main channel
<hggdh> tgm4883: OK. if you are done here, please /part. This is a no-idling channel.
<tgm4883> yep, sorry about htat
<hggdh> CzokNorris1: if you are done here, please /part
<CzokNorris1> Oh, sorry, was away: the channel is a unofficial channel of our university (but not directly run by the university) and frequently visited by students. The channel name is #in.tum and the ops name is mike2 (thats his visible name in the chat) he seems to like insulting and banning people just because he dislikes them or their opinion. I thik banning should only happen if someone massively trolls or floods the channel or does something destructive to th
<hggdh> CzokNorris1: there is not much that can be done within freenode. Ops can do whatever they want in the channels the are ops. For Ubuntu, we have the IRC Council to mediate issues,
<hggdh> CzokNorris1: but other channels may, or may not have an equivalent process.
<hggdh> CzokNorris1: Find out who is/are the channel founder(s), and discuss it with them.
<hggdh> nothing we can do here, sorry.
<CzokNorris1> hmm, ok..
<CzokNorris1> i see, its ok.
<CzokNorris1> thanks, bye
<k1l_> what is up with that script? Mjzf (~Mjzf@ARennes-656-1-288-2.w2-10.abo.wanadoo.fr)   joining with new nick=ident and then getting a exess flood  disconnect
<k1l_>  iuifx (~iuifx@ARennes-656-1-288-2.w2-10.abo.wanadoo.fr)   << 2 minutes before
<bazhang> running gentoo, or so he says
<genii> stallman?
<bazhang> come to #ubuntu to troll
<bazhang> yea
<genii> Hm
<bazhang> he does not know how to check his kernel and runs gentoo
#ubuntu-ops 2015-08-02
<bazhang> <PanV> 2 reasons: GRUB broke my windows OR Trojans
<bazhang> two false make a right!
<bazhang> I bet this is a warty install
<bazhang> <marcos_> Acces to the Deepweb
<bazhang> isitsafe?
<genii> Probably not, but what is?
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> reminds me of the movie 'marathon man'
<genii> Heh, yes
<genii> < makes drill sounds > ... Is it safe?
<bazhang> YES!!!1 very safe!
<genii> Hoffman was brilliant in that
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> sir laurence wasnt too shabby either
<genii> :)
<bazhang> thats the same author as that of princess bride
 * genii sips and ponders
#ubuntu-ops 2016-08-01
<ubottu> Dinosaurus called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<crayon> meh.. banned from main chan again... any reason why this keeps happening?
<crayon> * Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned).
<Flannel> crayon: What's your IP and/or host?  (not your cloak)
<Flannel> crayon: Bans will match those as well, and it's possible you're getting hit as a part of those, but we can't find out/fix it until we know what that is.
<crayon> * [crayon] is connecting from *@108.61.123.69 108.61.123.69
<crayon> thanks for looking into it
<Flannel> crayon: Try that.
<crayon> thank you so much
<crayon> was that what it was?
<Flannel> crayon: Yep.
<crayon> sorry about that!!!
<crayon> i appreciate you helping me to resolve it
<Flannel> So, let us know if it happens again in the future, obviously someone who shares dynamic IPs with you sometimes causes trouble.
<crayon> is it possible to add me to an invite list that way i can login and you can keep your ban active?
<Flannel> It is, but that's usually less discoverable for ops, so we like to avoid it.  But if this becomes a frequent issue, we'll definitely consider it.
<crayon> thanks Flannel
<crayon> cheers
<Flannel> Like I said, let us know if it happens again, and we'll figure it out.
<Flannel> Have a nice day.
<Unit193> Weird, doesn't get a PIA cloak.
<bazhang> <DIOUjk33> BIng GO
<bazhang> two great tastes bing and pokemon go
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Arpho said: ubottu: this one is the closest for me: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookAir6-2/Wily
<Pici> heh
<Pici> wow
<ubottu> EriC^^ called the ops in #ubuntu (Krepay)
<Pici> I can't see what those squares are.
<hggdh> Pici: italics, cursive. "I would like to inform you that no one gives a fuck about what you think"
<Pici> ah
<Pici> a hardy user too?
<hggdh> I do not know. I can only find three hits for it: join, this message, part
<Pici> hggdh: sorry, I was referring to another user who was asking about a hardy problem.  Earlier we had someone using breezy.
<hggdh> oh, OK
#ubuntu-ops 2016-08-02
<ubottu> peterpan007 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<elky> inb4 forkbomb
<elky> that ip address has 3 klines to its name that i can see
<elky> seems it was part of a botnet in feb
<ubottu> peterpan007 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Unit193> That was also on efnet's Tor RBL.
<ubottu> ducasse called the ops in #ubuntu (monsterdemon)
<bazhang> @random bashdows emacs HURD snappyclang
<ubottu> bashdows
<bazhang> what!
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, rick6860 said: ubottu, I have done that. there is some code to authenticate. have added that to ppd file, but not sure what it all means.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, rick6860 said: ubottu, here is the code.*OpenGroup: Authentication
<Jordan_U> My browser isn't allowing me to access http://ubottu.com did someone let the https cert lapse or otherwise break things?
<Unit193> Jordan_U: Expires 2018, though looks like it doesn't have the full chain.
<Jordan_U> Looks like it's not that. Probably using a root CA I don't have.
<Unit193> Also, http: is accessible.
<Jordan_U> Unit193: Not for me, HSTS prevents me from using http for ubottu.com.
<Unit193> Firefox will cache roots, so if you visit another site that uses the same Gandi cert.
<Jordan_U> Unit193: Any chance at a proper fix?
<Unit193> Pici: Cert chain on ubottu.com is incomplete, care to fix it?
<Unit193> Jordan_U: That's all Pici's stuff.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-08-03
<Guest46762> bazhang hey faggot
<Guest46762> elky: suck baz dick
<dax> hi yehai pretending to be gitgud and uptime
<dax> how are you this fine evening
<Guest46762> yes
<elky> you'll never be as cool as gitgud
<dax> i mean, gitgud isn't that cool
<Guest46762> what you mean
<dax> so that's saying a lot
<dax> you will never reach zero cool. you are currently at negative cool
<Guest46762> gitgud is a fuck kid
<dax> the term is fuccboi. and it's only used by silly people.
<Guest46762> faggot land
<dax> welcome back yehai
<dax> how can we provide you with excellent customer service this evening
<Guest46762> share your wife
<dax> i'm not sure she'd approve of that
<Guest46762> you little english fag penis doesn't work
<dax> uh huh
<Guest46762> you know
<Guest46762> english are famous of abuse sex
<Guest46762> and gay
<dax> i'm trying to figure out if it'd be more or less funny if you said this to somebody who's actually English
<Guest46762> what are you
<dax> i'll give you a hint, my passport is blue
<Guest46762> you ve got no balls
<elky> i can assure you he has those.
<elky> please stop trying to set me up with gitgud kthx
<dax> i have one that flashes and is bouncy. the cats didn't like it at first but they've grown used to it
<Guest46762> elky: silence doesn't make you fool
<dax> then there's a few with bells in them, they like those a lot
<elky> perhaps not, but your lack of silence sure is making you a fool
<dax> rekt
<Guest46762> dax: hope USA nigger put a bullet in your dickhead
<dax> clearly it's not that small, or that'd be rather difficult
<dax> i wonder if he spent the 4 minutes thinking that up
<k1l> ikonia: i set a mute on that ip already
<ikonia> I just saw
<DJones> Does http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release still need to be updated to show  16.04.1 as an available upgrade
<Pici> it points to the same urls, so I'm not sure.
<DJones> Looking at the earlier LTS releases, they all show Version: 10.04.4 LTS, Version: 12.04.5 LTS, Version: 14.04.4 LTS which would suggest that 16.04 should show 16.04.1 LTS now
<Pici> yeah
<DJones> Just queried it in #ubuntu-release
<DJones> For reference:-
<DJones> 17:04 <  infinity> DJones: They get shown there's a new release, but yes, the version should be bumped.
<Pici> ty
<DJones> 17:07 <  infinity> DJones: Well, the check is cronned, and might be both weekly and staggered, so not everyone sees it right  away.
<ubottu> In #lubuntu, developer32 said: !!! no one is listening me :(
<hggdh> hello borked
<borked> hello
<hggdh> do you understand why you were muted from the channel?
<borked> I don't really get why you mute me for just telling the truth.
<hggdh> it is not telling the truth that we do not like. It is being agressive
<borked> You cannot know whether I am agressive via a screen, sorry.
<borked> Since I am still problem solving, I'd say I am not.
<borked> So, I'd say that you just don't like what I had to say.
<borked> Because it hurts the Ubuntu image.
<borked> Just like all those blogs which say that people with AMD hardware can better *not* upgrade to 16.04.
<hggdh> no it does not hurt Ubuntu. You inability to provide hard data, and agressiveness hurts your chances of getting a response
<borked> I did provide some hard data.
<borked> It's just that your volunteers are not that experienced.
<hggdh> "emergency shell". Cannot take a picture. There are no logs.
<k1l_> borked: the issue with amd and the latest xorg version and fglrx will hit every distro releasing in 2016. so i dont see where its ubuntus fault when amd stops making fglrx
<borked> "Welcome to emergency mode!"
<borked> Anyway, *I* believe I gave enough details.
<hggdh> borked: so. If you want help, you need to provide data. Hard data. And you *need* to be courteous.
<borked> Whether or not you also believe that is rather irrelevant to me.
<borked> I make an assessment based on the replies I get of your skills.
<hggdh> so you are not going to change your behaviour?
<borked> That assessment told me that you are incompetent.
<borked> That's my right.
<hggdh> ok. I vote to keep the mute.
<borked> Do you wish to rule the planet someday like Erdogan?
<hggdh> borked: since you will not respect others, there is not much for us to talk about.
<hggdh> borked: now, please leave. The mute stays.
<borked> hggdh: uhm, that's jumping to conclusions.
<borked> hggdh: I didn't say that I didn't respect anyone.
<borked> hggdh: you seem to be having issues with reading.
<hggdh> borked: please leave. Now.
<borked> hggdh: because some teen says so?
<hggdh> /csop;/kick borked return in one week, please.
<hggdh> @comment 73556 unable to discuss behaviour. Mute on #u should stay on (my personal view)
<ubottu> Comment added.
<borked> Why do you allow people like hggdh to have any power?
<hggdh> borked: what can we do for you? If it is the same, just leave, please.
<borked> hggdh: you didn't listen to what I said.
<valorie> I believe hggdh speaks for all of us, borked
<borked> hggdh: and you don't respect my opinion.
<k1l_> borked: your attitude is way out of line and you keep on going with it. we dont want such an attitude in our community.
<borked> I should be thanking people who have no clue?
<borked> What?!
<hggdh> right. So, let's move on.
<borked> Sorry, I will thank someone when he/she helps me.
<borked> Sofar you have only wasted my time.
<hggdh> borked: please leave. Nothing else to do.
<k1l_> borked: so if ubuntu is rubbish and the community are all noobs who dont know anything, then maybe its time to get a 1337 linux? eh?
<k1l_> *why
<borked> k1l_: I already moved a couple of systems off Ubuntu.
<borked> k1l_: so, yes, I will get rid of Ubuntu.
<hggdh> borked: we are done here. Please leave now.
<borked> hggdh: you failed to provide an argument.
<borked> hggdh: you only made conclusions.
<k1l_> borked: ok. then you dont need to get unmuted in #ubuntu anyway. have a good day, bye
<borked> I am still running it on one system.
<borked> I just said that.
<borked> How stupid are you?
<hggdh> @comment 73559 returned with same attitude
<ubottu> Comment added.
<borked> ...
<valorie> thank you fine ops
<hggdh> @comment 73660 banning for 1 week from #u-ops,7d
<ubottu> I don't know any ban with id 73660.
<ubottu> Comment added.
<hggdh> @comment 73560 banning for 1 week from #u-ops,7d
<ubottu> Comment added. 73560 will be removed after 1 week.
<hggdh> sigh. Why are some so dense?
<k1l_> ah, he was the user from earlier called bobb and making a drama about amd not making fglrx anymore and instead of just testing it with a live ubuntu 16.04 kept on talking about
<hggdh> so no change in behaviour, just a change in pet peeve?
<k1l_> bobb_ > I suppose everyone who upgraded who didn't have any issues doesn't actually *use* their systems.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-08-04
<ikonia> hey seek__
<seek__> hey
<seek__> hold on
<ikonia> ok
<seek__> i am having a problem on the ubuntu channel i got kick becuase i swaered so he kicked me 2 or so hours latter i saw him in the chat so i said sorry for swaering then i got banned and i just want to be unbanned in the Ubuntu channel
<seek__> sorry lol it took a min
<seek__> but i need to go but if you can fix my ban that would be grate thank you
<ikonia> sorry - I had to step away
<ikonia> I'm not looking to fix your ban
<ikonia> I'm looking to get you to stop swearing
<ikonia> it's not a hard concept yet you keep doing it, so I banned you
<ikonia> I have no desire to keep you banned, but I also have no desire to keep telling you to stop swearing
<ikonia> either you need to stop swearing in the channel, or you need to not use the channel, sorry to be blunt, but it's that simple
<ikonia> seek__: seems it's all a bit dead, you may want to come back when you're active/at your keyboard
<ikonia> welcome back seek
<seek> thx
<seek> can anyone help me with my ban that is on at the moment
<ikonia> yes,
<ikonia> I'll repeat what I said earlier as I don't think your client picked it up
<ikonia> I'm looking to get you to stop swearing
<ikonia> it's not a hard concept yet you keep doing it, so I banned you
<ikonia> I have no desire to keep you banned, but I also have no desire to keep telling you to stop swearing
<ikonia> either you need to stop swearing in the channel, or you need to not use the channel, sorry to be blunt, but it's that simple
<DJones> seek: If you join this channel to deal with your ban, you need to respond to the people trying to help deal with the issue.  Staying silent and then leaving the channel won't help
<DJones> If you don't respond to any discussion, all that will happen is that you'll be removed from the channel and have to start again
<seek> sorry
<ikonia> not a problem
<seek> i am done swearing i learend i mean after i got banned i saw you take it really sereus so i wont be talking like that anymore and if i do do it again ban me perm on the hole server i mean it would teach me to not swear keep a eyes on me if you need to
<seek> i am trying to get my twtter verified so i had to type out a big page of why i wantted it
<seek> ikonia i understand i mean i did it one time that is a kick i understand that and the 2 was a channel ban that was really nice that you did not server ban me so thank you
<ikonia> you've done it quite a few times
<ikonia> I've spoken to you about it personally 3 times - and then someone else a 4th today
<ikonia> I'm trying to understand why you ignored the other requests and then warnings to stop swearing
<ikonia> it should have stopped after the first, certainly the second, and instead we have a third and fourth time
<ikonia> to the point where I ban you
<seek> i might now have seen them sorry
<ikonia> you did see them
<ikonia> as you responded to them
<ikonia> so lets be totally honest please
<seek> oh then my bad bro
<ikonia> what do you mean "your bad"
<ikonia> is there a reason you ignored the previous 3 warnings ?
<seek> nah i am being 100% i ether did not see them becuase i remember the first time and it was like 2 days ago and this morning
<seek> but my bad bro i wont do it anymore my bad
<ikonia> so I'm going to ask you to read these
<ikonia> !guidelines | seek
<ubottu> seek: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<seek> ok np
<ikonia> seek: I want you to properly read them, and confirm to me you've read them and understand them
<ikonia> once you do that I'll be happy to remove the ban, but there will not be any more warnings after that
<seek> i did when i got banned i am pretty sure to see how to be unbanned
<ikonia> you did what
<seek> ight let me read it i am a slow reader so give me time please and thank you
<ikonia> thats fine
<ikonia> take all the timw you need
<ikonia> time
<seek> i think i read them when i got banned to see if i could get unbanned some how
<ikonia> well, if you confirm you've read and understood them I'll remove the ban
<seek> this part right here  "Ubuntu IRC channels are growing fast, and keeping a pleasant atmosphere has been the main cause of them becoming such an attractive place to both new and experienced users" i wont say i am expert at it but i used a lot of ubuntu vps's so i got used to how the terminal worked really fast
<seek> ight i will get back to it
<ikonia> ?
<seek> sorry nvm lol
<seek> i am on the General channel guidelines now
<ikonia> we don't need to know the details, just confirm if you've read and understood them when you are done
<seek> ilonia so the hole page right i am some what close to the bottem
<seek> and my bad
<seek> i really need some sleep but i will be on tomorrow and i am gussing you will be to so i just got passed the Please don't enable talking scripts but i will finish it when i wake up and you can put me threw a test tomorrow or something but thank you for your time but i am really tierd but yeah thank you agian
<hggdh> seek: so take your time, and read the guidelines. Then return. Meanwhile, please /part this channel.
<k1l> <daumie> I wanna rice ubuntu
#ubuntu-ops 2016-08-05
<ddd333> yo
<ddd333> i can't send text to ubuntu like 3 weeks ago someone unvoiced me. what gives?
<ddd333> help me
<ddd333> who can help me
<ddd333> it says this message: "Cannot send to channel: #ubuntu"
<ddd333> hey LjL-Alps
<ddd333> you see no one answers me
<LjL-Alps> hello. please, someone address ddd333's concerns very quickly, because it seems to be quite urgent, to the point that he had to insist in a completely unrelated channel that the Ubuntu ops were nazis not allowing him to speak.
<LjL-Alps> please take care of the situation, thanks!
<ddd333> omg
<hggdh> ddd333: when was you muted?
<hggdh> s/was/were/
<ddd333> hi hggdh
<ddd333> like 2 or 3 weeks ago
<hggdh> why?
<ddd333> omg i wanted to know ikonia's age. and asked twice and i think k1l semi-banned me
<hggdh> yes. Should I call you ohlolz, then?
<hggdh> and there is no such thing as a semi-ban
<ddd333> oh yeah ohlolz
<ddd333> i forgot my nickname
<ddd333> i can enter but no one can read me
<hggdh> I see. Anyway, going on. Did you read the guidelines?
<ddd333> omg hggdh you're so cool. ikonia tried to find my name but he didnt find it
<ddd333> hggdh: i dont visit too often but i have a very relaxed personality
<hggdh> Did you read the guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels?
<ddd333> havent read them but i know i shouldnt talk offtopic there
<hggdh> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ddd333> will read them. thank you
<hggdh> ddd333: please go to the link above, and read them.
<hggdh> ddd333: *AFTER* you have read them, come back here.
<hggdh> Then, if you agree to follow the guidelines, I will remove your mute.
<ddd333> omg then should i come tomorrow
<ddd333> i bookmarked the link
<ddd333> thank you. will come back tomorrow
<ddd333> thank uuuuuuu
<hggdh> ddd333: it is not that long a text to read. Please be aware that your mute will depend on telling us you understand the rules and wll follow them
<hggdh> ah well.
<hggdh> @comment 73262 returned as ddd333, with a somewhat surreal dialog/behaviour. Will read the guidelines, then return
<ubottu> Comment added.
<seek> ikonia can you link it to me i lost the page
<ikonia> !guidelines | seek
<ubottu> seek: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<seek> thx
<seek> ok i read it and i need help fixing a friends problem with his ubuntu
<ikonia> ok - you read it and understand how to behave in #ubuntu ?
<seek> yes
<ikonia> ok, I'll remove the ban for you
<ikonia> one moment
<seek> thank you <3
<seek> my friend is black screening but he has his ubuntu installed now tho
<ikonia> ok - so the ban in #ubuntu is removed, if you /part this channel, you should be able to join #ubuntu now
<Ascavasaion> got this in private... [12:36:09] <hournyoud> you miserable fucking bastard. Oerheks said fuck you. Ubuntu sucks
<hournyoud> Ascavasaion: can I help you
<bazhang> thanks for the report Ascavasaion
<bazhang> hournyoud, you have no business asking that here
<ohlolz> hi yesterday i was told you would remove my semi-ban in #ubuntu
<k1l_> hi ohlolz
<k1l_> 13hours ago you were told to read the guidelines. did you do this in the meantime?
<ohlolz> k1l_: hi
<ohlolz> yep
<ohlolz> what should i do now
<ohlolz> lol
<hggdh> now you should tell us if you understand what you have read, and that you will comply ith the guidelines
<ohlolz> yeah
<ohlolz> i do
<ohlolz> and will
<ohlolz> hi hggdh ^_^
<hggdh> ohlolz: so you are saying you do understand the guidelines, and will comply with them, correct?
<ohlolz> hggdh: yeppers
<hggdh> ohlolz: please understand that if we have to act again, it will be more difficult to regain access to #ubuntu.
<hggdh> ohlolz: do you understand what I have just written?
<ohlolz> hggdh: it makes sense
<ohlolz> i'm smartie
<ohlolz> yes friend
<hggdh> just for reference: I have followed your dialog in ##English; the behaviour you had there will result in immediate ban in the Ubuntu namespace
<ohlolz> omg you were there
<ohlolz> but it's just chit chat in #english
<ohlolz> hggdh: are you always there in #english?
<hggdh> ohlolz: I am just making clear you understand
<ohlolz> i visit that one and ubuntu, but i dont come often to chat
<ohlolz> hggdh: yes, i do understand everything
<hggdh> ohlolz: OK. Please try #ubuntu again
<ohlolz> thank you hggdh :D
<ohlolz> bye everyone
<hggdh> @comment 73262 mute removed after chat with ohlolz
<ubottu> Comment added.
<Pici> thats a sad peition
<Pici> *petition
#ubuntu-ops 2016-08-06
<k1l> ftr: i told taterots in pm he should come here to talk about that mute.
<k1l> but now i think a mute wasnt the right thing, since he was the user requesting access to user's systems in pm last time.
<k1l> ohlolz> hey pastor bazhan_g
#ubuntu-ops 2016-08-07
<k1l_> cantstanya> Have idiots bothered inappropriately asking about Umbongo on Windows here yet?
<ikonia> just an idiot comment
<ikonia> no discussion needed
<k1l_> a known troll. bantracker is full of him
<dax> reminds me, i was going to factoid about AMD
<dax> !search amd
<ubottu> Found: virtualbox, kickstart, torrents-#lubuntu, amd64, binarydriver, 64bit, amd, magnets-lts-#xubuntu, magnets-#xubuntu, newfglrx and 11 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=amd
<dax> !search ati
<ubottu> Found: kickstart, alternatives, eir*, kde docs, xampp, stats-#ubuntu-uk, tv, purge-ppa, artteam, matlab and 480 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=ati
<dax> uh
<cantstanya> hi k1l_ is mad and I'm curious why they're taking it out on me.
<cantstanya> cf.: http://sprunge.us/WGDH / http://sprunge.us/RYfU
<cantstanya> Did they have a bad day or something?
<cantstanya> Are they jelly of my belly?
<cantstanya> I donut diet.
<dax> !no, amd is <reply> Open source driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (new cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed source drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, only available before Ubuntu 16.04). For information on GCN compatibility and other details, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<dax> ugh
<dax> !no, amd is <reply> Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !amd
<ubottu> Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<dax> !no, ati is <alias> amd
<ubottu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<dax> !no, ayymd is <alias> amd
<ubottu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<dax> !no, fglrx is <alias> amd
<ubottu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<dax> !-binarydriver
<ubottu> binarydriver aliases: nvidia, binarydrivers, binarydrivershowto, gatos, nv - added by Seveas on 2006-07-16 15:07:36 - last edited by dax on 2016-03-30 18:50:22
<cantstanya> Just being thrown under the bus now huh
<dax> !no, binarydriver is <reply> For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing »
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<ikonia> dax: maybe the nvidia/amd whole thing could do with an update and better split, including the old wiki pages
<ikonia> something thats needed for a long time, maybe the amd changes would be a good time to do that
<dax> wiki gives me a headache, i'll leave that to someone else
<dax> i just split off amd on the factoid side of things, if someone who knows anything about nvidia wants to do the same for them, it'd be a good idea indeed
<ikonia> yes, me too, more so when people who really don't understand it just edit it with "WFM" type comments
<dax> (and really, when was the last time someone asked about matrox :D)
<ikonia> I'll have a ponder about this as I did a load of work on nvidia a long time ago (2009 ?) and 3 months later people had just filled it with junk and wrong info
<ikonia> it's why I keep thinking we should maintain something on the ubottu site in terms of info
<dax> and i don't know ubuntu well enough to add instructions to it for amdgpu-pro, unfortunately
<ikonia> I'd put more effort into the docs again if it wasn't free for people to then wreck with bad info
<dax> since "get from AMD's site and compile stuff from source as needed" isn't really Ubuntu-y
<dax> there's probably a PPA somewhere, idk
<ikonia> I'm sure we could do something clean with the amdgpu stuff
<dax> honestly someone needs to make a website where you put in your graphics card and your Linux distro+version and it tells you wtf to do
<dax> anyways, i'll be back later, just got new storage and going to reinstall
<ikonia> excellent
<valorie> cantstanya: I've read your links, and see no reason to change your status
<ikonia> oh, is he still here
<valorie> k1l_ has nothing personal against you
<cantstanya> wow rude ikonia
<valorie> k1l_ has nothing personal against you
<valorie> now, please leave
<k1l_> valorie: thanks. but that is a known troll and i am done waisting time to be part of his trolling games.
<valorie> right
<k1l_> has 22 bantracker entries since 2014.
<ikonia> can someone just ban him in #ubuntu-irc
<ikonia> thanks k1l_
<ikonia> it's sad that so many people (rightly) quote and reference the archlinux wiki to help people with ubuntu, as its so much better and better maintained than the ubuntu wikis
<k1l_> yeah. we have a really really good german ubuntu wiki. and i never understood why the main wiki didnt increase
<k1l_> like this (random article) https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus/
<ikonia> so the german wiki is a good one then, thats interesting
 * valorie gave up working on the wiki long ago
<ikonia> as did I
<valorie> login is so chancy
<valorie> and changes often are never saved properly
<valorie> not worth the work
<valorie> moin moin is just.....
<k1l_> yes, somehow the german linux community grouped around the ubuntuusers page and formed that wikipages. but i guess main reason was a active team maintaining that.
#ubuntu-ops 2017-07-31
<ubottu> oost called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<bazhang> ikonia, many iindicatiions 'mittens' is a time waster
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> hence cutting to the chase
#ubuntu-ops 2017-08-01
<bazhang> Jordan_U, mibbit is banned on freenode, you know
<Jordan_U> bazhang: I didn't. Thanks.
<bazhang> np
#ubuntu-ops 2017-08-02
<bazhang> idle 926:14:01,
<bazhang> I wonder how high that can go
<bazhang> tsimpson hasn't been seen for more than two years now
#ubuntu-ops 2017-08-03
<nickrud> hi. On freenode for another reason, after years, and just dropped in to say hi
<nickrud> happy to see so many names I remember - continuity is nice. Won't stay long no time, but if someone would make sure I said hi to Myrtti, Flannel and IdleOne in particular I'd appreciate it.
<nickrud> Oh. Logs. Hi ;)
#ubuntu-ops 2017-08-06
<bazhang> <psychoticwarrior> yea whatever
<bazhang> stellar support, as per the usual
<bazhang> perhaps irc could have a 'concurrently connected to yahoo chats' feature
<bazhang> psychoticwarrior, hi
<psychoticwarrior> hey man
<bazhang> thanks for joining here
<psychoticwarrior> no problem
<psychoticwarrior> ill brb
<bazhang> psychoticwarrior, you there?
<psychoticwarrior> i am now
<psychoticwarrior> just ran an errand
<bazhang> psychoticwarrior, you need to stay ontopic, and not randomly 'works for me' in #ubuntu
<bazhang> psychoticwarrior, I have said this to you before
<psychoticwarrior> ok sounds good
<bazhang> psychoticwarrior, additionally, no need to say anything if you have no idea
<bazhang> such as 14.04 being not supported,
<psychoticwarrior> ok bro you got the point across
<bazhang> psychoticwarrior, better to help fix what is wrong with a still very much supported release, then say 'get 17.04' as you did
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<psychoticwarrior> true
<psychoticwarrior> im still learning
<psychoticwarrior> i like to help ppl as learn as well
<bazhang> psychoticwarrior, and I asked you to take the offtopic chatter elsewhere, and you answered 'why'
<bazhang> oh quit and PMd now
<bazhang> super
<Jordan_U> @mark psychoticwarrior given a talk about not giving advice when they are not actually knowledgeable in the given area (because the statements and advice given were wrong) and staying on topic.
#ubuntu-ops 2018-07-30
<beaver> hello
<beaver> who can I talk to about the "PackageInfo" plugin ?
<beaver> it's the plugin ubotu uses, it has a problem
<beaver> incidentally, I use it for an Ubuntu channel, so I have the same problem
<ikonia> the guys in ubuntu-bots maybe ?
<beaver> you do not know who is hosting the ubotu bot ?, i think it would be easier
<beaver> i have identified two bugs, on your bot: 1) with !find. 2) "transitional" packages can not be found via PackageInfo
<beaver> s/via/with/g
<ikonia> multiple people host the bot, and people who host it don't always develop it
<ikonia> hence why asking the guys who actually understand it is probablhy easier
<beaver> ok
<beaver> i wanted to know if a fix, could be considered, I'm using the PackageInfo plugin, so I'm also impacted by the problem : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots. ubuntu-bot people, can I contact IRC?
<beaver> sorry for my bad English, i'am French
<beaver> if there is another way than IRC, can you communicate it to me ? please
<ikonia> so if you talk to the ubuntu-bots team I'm sure they would welcome your contribution
<ikonia> there is a launchpad page, an IRC channel - I'm not sure if there is an email list
<ikonia> you're English is fine, so don't worry about tha
<ikonia> t
<beaver> thanks, so if I favor IRC, I'm in the right place ?, where they are another channel ?
<ikonia> the #ubuntu-bots channel
<ikonia> I think that's right
<ikonia> yup, looks like the right guys are in there
<beaver> thank you for understanding
<ikonia> not at all, thank you for bug fixing
<beaver> it should especially be seen if it can be fixed :)
#ubuntu-ops 2018-07-31
<Guest49956> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<Guest49956> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<hggdh> Guest49956: again?
<Guest49956> no
<hggdh> Guest49956: you know what will happen
<Guest49956> boring
<Guest49956> bye
<LinuxTabletUser> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sShXbDPWBD/
<stove> Hey, i need help with trolling
<hggdh> stove: yes, you need. You posted some one singing  as what you stated as a kernel panic
<stove> I posted a panic
<stove> You are trolling me, it's the inverse
<hggdh> stove: anything else we may do for you?
<hggdh> stove: if not, then please /part the channel
#ubuntu-ops 2018-08-01
<sscout28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<sscout28> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<sscout28> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<sscout28> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<themill3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<cholcombe4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mitch_17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mitch_17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mitch_17> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Grimnir18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<blacksyke19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jelly5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<LookingGlassSec> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nb8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nb8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Pidgeotto4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<evilman_work> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<evilman_work> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<GuntherDW14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<lorimer28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<lorimer28> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<lorimer28> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<danielhuman> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<danielhuman> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<krushia> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<armyriad21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<sl3dge__> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<sl3dge__> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Chords> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ZLSA22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Sigals> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<l0de1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jorrakay3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<edong2318> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Patrick1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<TheDragonFire29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<digitalcold22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<madduck15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<madduck15> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<madduck15> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<guntbert14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<guntbert14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<borsin19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<rbasak> o/
<of> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<rbasak> Any suggestions on dealing with the spam in #ubuntu-server please?
<JStoker29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Unit193> Heya, rbasak.  I'd set +q $~a or +r
<Unit193> ...Or you can leave it with the status quo.
<rbasak> I don't know what any of that means :-/
<Unit193> Sorry, right.  First is only identified can join, second is only identified can speak.
<rbasak> I see, thanks
<popey> Unit193: can someone do the same to #ubuntu-community-team, i don't have ops there :(
<rbasak> Would it be possible to manually give voice to those we want selectively, in addition to those who are identified?
<rbasak> And could we give that ability to a bunch of #ubuntu-server regulars?
<bazhang>  /cs voice rbasak
<bazhang> OOPS
<Unit193> bazhang: he's not an op.
<bazhang> Unit193, of that I am aware
<Unit193> Ah, OK.
<bazhang> give the regulars +V
<Carlos061126> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Unit193> I've set #ubuntu-server +r for the time being.
<Unit193> Oh wait, I did $~a, not +r.
<Unit193> rbasak: Feel free to ping me, a channel op, or alter me (DalekSec) if when the spam is over I forget.
<rbasak> OK. Thanks!
<liguo> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<gildarts2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<gildarts2> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<eir8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<pringlecake> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<pk1212> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<fibo_mach> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<fibo_mach> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<fibo_mach> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Tools24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Victorsueca10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Victorsueca10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Victorsueca10> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<r0bby13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Texou6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<tacocat21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Xe10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<pringlecake> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Pixelz19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<gildarts_0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Krenair12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Krenair12> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<SleePy25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<orliesaurus13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<rs-afk> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<timvisher7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<connection> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<xMopxShell18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<xMopxShell18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<rohan13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<pringlecake> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<PrettyKittie20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<zyley> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<smeggysmeg23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Pyrrhic> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<TehNut7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<TehNut7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
#ubuntu-ops 2018-08-02
<NyanCat16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Tyrantelf6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mz`4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<orliesaurus2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<c0ded> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<c0ded> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<c0ded> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<k6ka12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<emerson> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Pugabyte1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nikow14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<PolarizedIons0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<lostnord> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<lostnord> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<k6ka11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<holodoc22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<duckgoose23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<IntPtr9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<IntPtr9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<IntPtr9> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest47196> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<april17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<april17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<trobotham2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest3871> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<johtso> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<hubcaps20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<hubcaps20> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<hubcaps20> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mpmc1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mpmc1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mpmc1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<abian8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<vamiry> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<MillerBoss25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<noah13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<SKYWARN> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<SKYWARN> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<anticrisis> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<grumble18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<grumble18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<xfil> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Yoda23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Turner92> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<pendo32427> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nandub> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<MeiR> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<HarryS4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<l4z4i> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<wraeth14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nikivi7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jackmcbarn18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nesthib> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<NSCLRP-1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<NSCLRP-1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Dave28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<boredguy> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<lil_steel> Ah hell no
<lil_steel> Ah hell no
<hggdh> lil_steel: can we help you?
<lil_steel> hggdh: you doo doo
<hggdh> lil_steel: indeed. Anything else we can do for you? If not, please /part this channel
<lil_steel> Nop
<lil_steel> I will not do it myseld
<lil_steel> F
<lil_steel> My channel now
<hggdh> nope
<Steeeeeeeeeeeeee> My channel now
<Steeeeeeeeeeeeee> Haha
<Steeeeeeeeeeeeee> This doo doo ops
<Steeeeeeeeeeeeee> My channel now
#ubuntu-ops 2018-08-03
<zaratustra27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<thevdude21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Sigyn14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<noah14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Jamesofur28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<iczero0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<wsm> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<labviking> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<labviking> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ldunn22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Affliction19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Xiti0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Xiti0> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Xiti0> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (amdmatt2)
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (amdmatt2)
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma called the ops in #ubuntu (Profiler is spreading malware)
<Guest69141> Hi
<Guest69141> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Cosmic Cuttlefish is the codename for Ubuntu 18.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Guest69141> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) was the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 28th 2017. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2017-April/003833.html for more information
<wxl> exterminate!
<Guest69141> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<Unit193> Guest69141: You've been told countless times to quit playing.
<wxl> https://i.pinimg.com/736x/8f/8d/e3/8f8de33633ee196beaa4989663545d0e.jpg
<GingerGeek3> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
#ubuntu-ops 2018-08-04
<tripleslash19> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<shentino8> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<shentino8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<shentino8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<adamg> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<adamg> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<adamg> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<tigermousr16> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<tigermousr16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<tigermousr16> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<LEI> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<LEI> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<LEI> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Turbo-Folker> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Turbo-Folker> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Menzador> "hacked" is subjective here :)
<Unit193> 'joined'
<Menzador> "irc"
<mwsb> Little does he know, Australia doesn't actually have any hackers, let alone a #1 hacker.
<Menzador> Oh yeah now I realise you're chu
<Menzador> for a minute I thought I had someone new to mess with
 * Menzador stomps off into the new Atlantis that is his backyard
<newtmewt> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Whiskey2> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Whiskey2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Whiskey2> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<siso_> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<dh12823> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<vicenteH14> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<vdamewood17> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<vdamewood17> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<TriJetScud6> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<TriJetScud6> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<rwg23> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<rwg23> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<tigrmesh8> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<tigrmesh8> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<nesthib> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<nesthib> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<boser2> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<boser2> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<circle> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<circle> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<m4v10> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<m4v10> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Kinny16> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Kinny16> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Selfsigned6> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Selfsigned6> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Frosty> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Frosty> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Guest38021> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Guest38021> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<theresajayne14> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<theresajayne14> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Fortless said: !TJ- same command to check if test is still running?
<quicksilver6> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<quicksilver6> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Edane27> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Edane27> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ubottu> tomreyn called the ops in #ubuntu (r1ck_)
<wget> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<wget> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<acheronuk> r1ck_ = a rick roller it seems
<r1ck_> Why did i get a ban?
<r1ck_> Hggdh
<hggdh> hi stove
<r1ck_> Uh?
<r1ck_> Im rick
<acheronuk> ah
<hggdh> and you have been banned for posting, again, YT songs
<r1ck_> No didnt
<hggdh> do you want to reason with us why?
<r1ck_> I posted an image
<r1ck_> That shows boot failur
<r1ck_> E
<hggdh> which suddenly transformed in a song
<r1ck_> No
<hggdh> but
<r1ck_> Impossible
<hggdh> r1ck_: then try to see what happened on your side, and then return to chat about it
<hggdh> r1ck_: meanwhile, if there is nothing else to talk about, please /part this channel;
<r1ck_> I dont have the chat anymore
<r1ck_> But im pretty sure i posted my image
<hggdh> that's OK. Try to find out how you failed, then return. Meanwhile, you are still banned
<r1ck_> No please, #ubuntu is the only way to get help about my error
<Guest79333> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Guest79333> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<r1ck_> Hggdh ^
<r1ck_> Without that channel, i will not be able to try ubuntu 18
<hggdh> stove: you will get banned her as well
<r1ck_> ?
<r1ck_> No
<r1ck_> I just need help
<r1ck_> And im ricl
<r1ck_> Rick
<hggdh> stove: go now, plese
<Cronus2> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Cronus2> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Cronus2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<th3bmw> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<th3bmw> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<drdanick18> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<drdanick18> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<brykr23> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<brykr23> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<icywiz22> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<icywiz22> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Meanderthal11> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Meanderthal11> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<jwhisnant8> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<smaudet> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Turner92> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Turner92> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Turner92> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<UncleSamuel8> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<UncleSamuel8> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<rohan19> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<benoliver99917> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<benoliver99917> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<benoliver99917> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<beaky18> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<lucy_> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<lucy_> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Random> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Random> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ubottu> tomreyn called the ops in #ubuntu (please help yaaa once and for all (-)
<grumble211> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<hggdh> /oop/oop
<__idiot__> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
#ubuntu-ops 2018-08-05
<rooik> Melp
<tomreyn> rooik would like to be removed from the various channels, once again.
<tomreyn> please call his parents so he doesn't need to go home alone
<rooik> Hey
<rooik> Tomreyn: problems?
<tomreyn> get a life, kid
<rooik> Why all this hate against me?
<rooik> Flannel you doo doo
<Flannel> rooik: Due to you joking around while asking for support, we have to assume you don't actually need help.  Unfortunately, there's not much you can do to convince us otherwise.
<rooik> I need help
<rooik> I cant even login
<Flannel> rooik: That's too bad.  You should've considered the consequences of your rickrolling beforehand.
<rooik> Rickrolling?! It's not me
<Flannel> rooik: Yeah, it is.  Don't try to play dumb.  We're not idiots and this isn't our first day on the internet.
<rooik> If you dont want me to ask for help there, at least help me in this channel
<Flannel> If you actually have linux issues, I'm sorry.  At least you might learn a lesson about being polite and the value of honesty.
<Flannel> tomreyn: Is there anything else we can help you with today?  Just trying to cut back on spectators.
<rooik> Help me here please
<Flannel> rooik: This is not a support channel.
<tomreyn> Flannel: you can kick me here any time.
<rooik> You should offer support to your customers
<Flannel> tomreyn: Don't play that game.  Please part if there's nothing else.
<tomreyn> i dont consider it solved, but ymmv, see you around
<Flannel> tomreyn: He's not in #u, so, solved?
<rooik> If i post the x config and you know whats wrong can you help me?
<Flannel> rooik: No, this is not a support channel.
<rooik> Come on, just a try
<Flannel> rooik: You had you chance.  You even had people asking for more information to help you.  Instead, you decided to rickroll them.
<rooik> If you cant, amen
<rooik> I post it, if you mind to help me, ill appreciate it
<Flannel> rooik: Nope.  Not a support channel.  You're wasting your time.
<Flannel> rooik: anyway, have a nice day.  You should come back here when you've grown up a bit if you ever want to get back into #ubuntu.
<rooik> Here it is: goo.gl/t4muBi . it's up to you to help a linux user or make him uninstall ubuntu for lack of support
<Flannel> rooik: Have a nice day.
<rooik> Pff, from what ive seen normal users are more helpful than admins
<rooik> Blame on you
<Flannel> rooik: I think you're mistaken.  Admins would never give you up, nor let you down.
<Flannel> rooik: But, we're done here.
<rooik> No you're running away and deserting me
<rooik> And you're making an ubuntu customer saying goodbye to your product
#ubuntu-ops 2019-07-29
<ubottu> In ubottu, tomreyn said: !bootlog is <reply> To get a more verbose log of the boot process, add the following !kernelparm: debug systemd.log_level=info
<hggdh> ^ added
<ubottu> In ubottu, tomreyn said: !eoan is <reply> Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) will be the 31st release of Ubuntu, scheduled for October 2019 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be supported for nine months. Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<Unit193> !eoan
<ubottu> buntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) will be the 31st release of Ubuntu, scheduled for October 2019 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be supported for nine months. Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<Unit193> :D
<dax> !-eoan
<ubottu> eoan is <alias> 19.10 - added by dax on 2019-05-07 15:03:02
<dax> !-19.10
<ubottu> 19.10 aliases: eoan, ermine - added by dax on 2019-05-07 15:02:45 - last edited by hggdh on 2019-07-16 15:07:18
<dax> go me
<dax> ubottu: !19.10 =~ s/buntu/Ubuntu/
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<Unit193> Or lost in the edit.
<dax> !eoan
<ubottu> Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) will be the 31st release of Ubuntu, scheduled for October 2019 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be supported for nine months. Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<hggdh> prolly lost in my edit. I have a post-grad title on messing up edits
<hggdh> yep. Checked the log. Dax is absolutely innocent in this one
<dax> \o/
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> BTW, about the bootlog. I successfully restrained from adding a "!grootlot is <reply> I am Groot". But barely.
#ubuntu-ops 2019-07-31
<ubottu> In #ubuntustudio-devel, Eickmeyer said: !ubuntustudio is <reply> Ubuntu Studio is an official flavor of Ubuntu for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their creativity workstation. It contains applications for artists of all kinds, including Audio, Music, Video, Photography, Graphic Design, and Publishing. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<dax> !ubuntustudio
<ubottu> Ubuntu Studio is an official flavor of Ubuntu for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their creativity workstation. It contains packages for artists of all kinds, including Audio, Music, Video, Photography, Graphic Design, and Publishing. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<dax> !-ubuntustudio
<ubottu> ubuntustudio aliases: ubuntu-studio, ubuntu studio, studio - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 00:13:40 - last edited by hggdh on 2019-03-19 14:31:07
<dax> !ubuntustudio =~ s/packages/applications/
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
#ubuntu-ops 2020-07-27
 * mneptok slips furtively back under his rock
<Pici> now thats a name that I haven't seen in years
<tomreyn> ChanServ?
<tomreyn> oh mnept ok
<mneptok> Pici: it is right and proper that you taunt me. but i shall still weep gently.
<ikonia> lovely to see you mneptok
<hggdh> mneptok: long time!
#ubuntu-ops 2020-07-28
<Pricey> lovely...mneptok...
